# Interview the Person Below You



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

This is a topic that used to be here on SAS, but I couldn't find it when I used the search feature. What you do is answer the question above you, and then create a new question for the next person. It can be any question you want, and anyone can answer it. 

I'll start...

Who was your favorite teacher in school?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Mr. Lister - Science teacher

What was the last thing you said out loud?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel great!

Do you parents ***** at you for no apparent reason?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope, not really.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

vanilla ice cream

Do you wear vests?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

no

What is your opinion of cartoons today compared to cartoons 20 years ago?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today's cartoons are complete *** compared to 80's cartoons. 'Nuff said. 

Do enjoy the smell of permanent markers?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

no

who was the most influential person in your life?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My dad

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A year ago last Christmas but there was a lot of wine involved.

When did you last go skinny dipping?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

This past summer.



what is your worst fear?


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

Spending the rest of my life alone.


What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Jeff Foxworthy in like 1998 :fall 


If you had one day to live.. who would you spend it with and what would you do?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I dunno...i probably should spend some time with my family, but i only got a day hehe...guess I'd hang out with my gf and do normal stuff. cept i'd eat a hell of a lot more. maybe i'd go hang gliding too, always wanted to try that hehe

Do you believe in karma?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

No. Don't really know what that is.




What is your biggest goal?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

My biggest goal is to find happiness, I'm just not sure how to do it since it seems to be outside of my control.

Whats your favorite beverage?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Oooh deff coconut ice coffees :yes :boogie 




Growing up what did you always wanna be?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I wanted to be head curator of a museum or an archaeologist specializing in Egypt (seriously. even back then, I was still a nerd who read too much).

Glasses or no glasses (what you personally wear, or what you like on others, etc.)


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I like glasses. They make people look better and they're sexy. But I dont' need glasses so I don't get to were em hehe. 

What item(s) are you most likely to lose, or what have you lost most often?


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

My wits.


What is your favorite thing you do to cheer yourself up?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

good question. Id have to say talking or being w/ my best friend shes a riot, if i had to be alone it would be doing something online, or being out in the sunshine.



what do you do to release anger?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Listen to music really loud. I think the whole neighborhood can hear it. It's gotta be the right sort too - Jesus & Mary Chain, Sonic Youth. Either that or I write in a notebook, nine times out of ten I'll burn the page after I've written it.

Batman or Spiderman?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll pick Batman since he's cooler and has all the neat toys. Although I will give Spiderman the credit for snagging better chicks.

If your home was broken into by cyborg ghost pirates, what would be first thing you would do?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Id tap my hand and wake up.

What would you do if you lost your keys?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Think of the last place I saw them or retrace my steps.

What do you do when you feel depressed?


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

I watch sports or read a book.

What do you usually eat for breakfast?


----------



## chagrinamin (Mar 11, 2007)

Yogurt with some fruit in it, toast, and coffee.

If you could only listen to one CD for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

someting w/a mix of oldies... :boogie 


what is your favorite number?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

7


Do you chew gum or bubble gum or neither?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was obsessed with Dentyne gum for a while, but I don't really chew any kind of gum these days.

Have you ever been in the hospital?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

no. well i've been in one, but twas to visit someone else, not cause i needed medical attention. 

Where do you see yourself in 10 years?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10 years older.

are you happy at this point in your life?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I suppose so, cept for the headache I have right now.

What would be your reaction to a elderly man wearing a thong?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW that is some funny stuff.. umm.. You know.. I really don't know, i'd prob go :fall but, to each their own, You know one time when I was at the cable company to pay my bill, this OLD man came in w/ SHORT shorts and his balls were hanging out. :um I did NOT kno what to do and it was rather disturbing.




Have you ever had a near death experience


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:lol

Um, no I have not...

Should you decide to undergo cryogenic freezing to extend your life, would you rather preserve your whole body, or just have your brain preserved to be installed in an artificial body at a later date?


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Definitely whole body.

Man... I still cant get over that balls thing! Some old dude with his balls hanging low is a funny picture. Was he oblivious to the whole thing? :lol 

Anyway, back to the game. What would you do if you saw some old dude with his balls hanging out the bottom of his shorts?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would wonder why I was watching Jackass 2 again.

If a fairy came to you at night and said that it could tell you exactly how your life was going to unfold, would you want to know? :b


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nope! If I can't change the future, then it would certainly suck if bad stuff was gonna happen to me. And all the good stuff wouldn't be a surprise! And if i could change the future...well then that'd be too much pressure for me.

Do you pee in the shower? tub? swimming pools? the ocean? potted plants in your home?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No, can't say that I have. However I am known to mark trees when in the wilderness. 

So far what is the best April Fools gag you have experienced today?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have no life so i didnt even realize it was April Fool's

How many jobs have you had?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

1, delivered 1 of our local pennysavers when I was 12.

Whats the worst food you've ever tasted?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

mushy watermelon that was hardly kosher

what physical or personality attribute have people mostly complimented you on?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My skin. Mainly how pale it is. I blame the goddamn Celts.

What's your favorite band at this moment?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nirvana

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

A scoop of rainbow sherbet. 

How loud is too loud?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Any noise not coming from me or my tv/radio/internet is too loud.

Whats your favorite icecream flavor?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Orange Sherbet

Have you ever desired to live in a treehouse?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes! Much cooler than living in a normal house. 

Where in the U.S. or where in the world would you most like to settle down and raise a family?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would like to move to Hawaii and have a family there.

What was the reason you got out of bed this morning?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I had to eat

If you could meet yourself ten years ago, what would you tell your younger self?


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

die now because your lifes about to go downhill

if you became pregnant or got a girlfriend pregnant what would you tell your parents?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mom, I've gone straight!

Where were you 10 years ago today and what were you wearing?


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

:lol

At middle school and wearing a catholic schoolgirl's uniform

How would you rate your looks on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

10 Of course I'm lying. 

How would you rate your personality on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess a 10... I think I do have a personality, but sometimes I'm not really sure... so then it would be 0... but you said 1 to 10, so I assume I have to pick a real number... However if I have no personality, then saying 1 would be incorrect since that implies that I have some sort of slight personality. I'd be lying then if I picked a real number. 
I think I'll rate my personality as i.

Are you of the opinion that zero is or is not a real number?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I contend that zero is in fact a number.

If you could taste a rainbow, would you do it?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd give it a shot... probably would taste like ozone...

What is the longest amount of television you have watched in one sitting?


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

When I was really young, Cartoon Network would have June Bugs where they would play nothing but Bugs Bunny episodes for like 3 days straight
...so what would that be?...something like 10 hours each day...at least


What is the most amount of coffee you've consumed in one day?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

0, I don't drink coffee.

Whos your favorite powerpuff girl?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a grown man; I couldn't even name a powerpuff girl.

Do you drink beer?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope.

Do you drink plain milk? (in a glass; not in cereal or whatever)


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No. You wouldn't want me to detail the adverse effects of taking such a drastic course of action such as that.

What do you think of the food pyramid?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> What do you think of the food pyramid?


I think it's most triangular.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Have you ever gotten gum stuck in your hair?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

no, but ive had hair stuck in my gum before

do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Does it count if the sex is on my computer screen? Oh, I reacted enthusicasitcally. 

Can you walk in single file to hide our numbers?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not big on group conformity, though the sneakiness is appealing. Still I'll have to say no.

What is the most interesting thing you have ever photographed/videotaped????


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

A: my cat making a funny face.

Q: what was the last book you read?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A: PCs For Dummies.

Q: Are you the sort of dummy who'd need the title above?


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

nope. Because i'm one of the few Mac people.
Q: Who would you want to play you, if there was an indie flick about you? I said indie cause it sounded more plausible to me.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Amanda Plummer--who would probably play me aged 30 years, or Ximena Ayala who looks a little like me only latina and much hotter. 

What would you do if you had a million dollars and didn't have to work?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Corny typical answer, but I guess I'd learn how to invest.

Do you like the band Evanescence?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I like a few of their songs but I wouldn't lose sleep if they broke up or so.

What is the circumference of a moose?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Oddly enough, the circumference of a moose is directly proportional to the distance across it's rack at the widest point. The exception to this would be in the case of a chocolate moose pie, in which case the circumference would be equal to Pi * Radius Squared. One should realize however that Pi R not Squared. Pi R round, cornbread R square.


Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I used to think so but I keep making wrong turns at Albuquerque.

Are you high on life?


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

No, I'm low on life 

Do you have a flatscreen TV?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

No, I have a fatscreen tv.

How may times have you released gas in the last 24 hours?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

-2 times.

What am I thinking about right now?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't say that here. Go wash your mouth out with soap!


Would you, could you in a box? Would you, could you with a fox?


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i could in a box, but not with a fox 

what's your guilty t.v pleasure? and do you admit it openly


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

False advertising...they're neither pigs, nor from New Guinea.

Can you sprout the wings of a bat and stalk like a zombie while whistling "Row Row Row Your Boat" through a car wash?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

No, but I can dress up like a clown, jump into a giant aquarium, and sing the lyrics to Pat Benatar's _Hit Me With Your Best Shot,_ backwards. I am told that doing all this makes more sense than the plot of Pirates of the Caribbean:_Dead Man's Chest_

What am I doing right now?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Breathing somewhere

How good of a cook are you?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Horrible, terrible and awful are words I'd use to describe my cooking. :fall 

What's the longest you've ever gone without leaving your house/apt?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

2 summers ago. I must have stayed inside for weeks playing World of Warcraft. I don't like that game now. Haha.

What's the secret to life?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Not paying 11.50 for a hamburger.

Has Red Bull ever given you wiiiiiiings, and if not, want to be a witness in my lawsuit on the grounds of their false advertising?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, I have actually never had it!

Sports drinks time.....Gatorade or Powerade?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Neither...tap water's always served me faithfully, for less.

If a chicken had lips, could it ballroom dance and sing "Cheek to Cheek"?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - it wouldn't have cheeks. 

What was the name of the last street you crossed?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Main Street, USA

What is your favorite type of PIZZA???????????


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dude, when it comes to any kind of pizza, I'd eat it out of the trash can if I had the chance! Flavor need not apply!

Do you know who did it, in what room, with what weapon?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Colonel Mustard in the library with the candlestick!

When was the last time it raned where you live?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Last night, stormed briefly for about 15 minutes...then it passed over.

McDonald's or a big kick in the butt?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Guess I have to take the kick in the butt.... McD's uke

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody - they're running everywhere .

Last night, did anyone get to sleep at all?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Everybody - they're running everywhere .
> 
> Last night, did anyone get to sleep at all?


Sleeping is RARELY an issue for me....

Do you adhere to the "five second rule"????


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Most of the time...no :um 

Do you collect anything and if so, what?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dirt, rocks, sarcastic remarks, dirty glances...I collect them all!

Do you think that golf should be a contact sport?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Absolutely!!!! I think Happy Gilmore should be the example of what golf should be!

Have you ever played "Frolf"

(aka Frisbee Golf?????)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not as great as everyone says, I always thought. Not enough contact!

Do you have a Chardonay?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

OF COURSE....Chateau St. Michelles...

Which applies to you

Wine is fine

But Whiskey is QUICKER???


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Personally, I prefer living the High Life. A good, honest beer at a tasty price! Or at least, I like the commercials.

Is anyone out there tired of me after only 1 day back yet?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You are here, there, and everywhere....ESP HERE....not tired of you yet but sure you are already tired of me... :b

Coke, Pepsi, or Dr. pepper????


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm off pop- I'll take water any day!

Is there a wocket in your pocket?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No, just happy to see you (wait a minute...that doesnt make sense for a girl to say... damnit!!! )

Where is waldo??


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

When his popularity died down, Waldo fell into an infinite loop of depression. The final straw was his show getting cancelled. Now, I'm pretty sure he's in a low-rent apartment, sharing a tenet with most of the child stars on Kids, Inc, while trying to call Fergie and Jennifer Love Hewitt to support the old group...plus Waldo. They'll make a Behind the Stars of Waldo eventually.

Do you believe the above story? And if so, are you interested in a boat I'm selling?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes. And do you have an aircraft carrier?

Can you stand on your head?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

absolutely not!


Do you like Tequila???


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not bad, it's not bad.

Would you consider buying a doorbell like they had on The Jetsons?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't remember hearing a doorbell. Video thing? Nope.

If you had a news program, what would you cover?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton...what else is there :roll :b


If you had to live on just one food for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oatmeal

Why?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Because it's just the way it is.


Do you have any special talents?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I have the unique ability to not have any unique abilities.

Does the bell toll for you?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

For several years now it has...

What do you do when you have a headache?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take an aspirin and then a nap if available.

What is your biggest SA issue right now?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

As of Saturday? Nada. As of today? Self confidence and blowing things out of proportion.

Would you like to buy a vowel?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, an EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :lol

Do you have enough money to buy a vowel?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll settle for a stutter.

Do you believe in Murphy's Law?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong and at the worst possible time!

Murphy was an optimist!



Do you believe in the law of gravity or any other ficticious laws?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't even believe in the theory of gravity. In fact I am floating right now.

Where do you work at?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

At home at the moment.

Anime cliche question: Would you rather be the young guy surrounded by lots of hot and insane girls who you will never really get with and drive your anxiety through the roof, or one of the girls flirting with the guy that you don't really want, but tease anyway out of a idiotic sense of competition with all the other girls?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

It'd be pretty fun to be a chick for once.

Are you ignorant and apathetic, or are you like me, and just not know and not care?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am neither ignorant nor apatheric nor like ya =P I am just myself I suppose.

If givin the choice to live a rich unhappy life or an average wealth and happy type life, wich would you choose?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll take living happy over happy living anyday.

Have you ever spontaneously combusted?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

No..I think I'd be dead. 


Do you have a job? If so, which?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i work one day a week(office cleaner)

If you had a ninja behind you right now, what would you do?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd turn around and dance with him.


If you could move to any country, which would you choose?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll take Germany (if only I could speak German), Russia (if only I could speak Russian), or England (if only I could speak English...no comprendo, senor)

Which of these words describes you best: Haberdasher extraordinaire, reigning Middleweight undefeated champion of the world, potato salad, or Barry Bonds' incarcerated personal trainer?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Potatoe salad I suppose if the saing is true "You are what you eat."

Do you like my ***? Well do ya???


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if there's a Man Law for this sort of question?

Be honest here: do you see my personality as being shallow and pedantic?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

No but I only remember you from back in the day when you were 'Younggun'. Maybe you have devolved!

Do you own a digital camera and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, I greatly enjoy it. I just wish I had more people to take pictures of, and to take pictures of me.

What type of shampoo do you use?


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

A shampoo good for the dandruff which is specially designed for males. 

What kind of music do you like most?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Indie rock


What's your best quality?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm YOUNG, I'm FAST, I'm PRETTY, and can't POSSIBLY be beat. Or, if you're not into Muhammad Ali, I'm charismatic.

Which describes you better: Kung-Fu-kicking Shaq, wisecracking leprechaun, William Shatner's toupee, Michael Moore's videographer, the dog in Men in Black, the dude from the Vault commercial that chucks the squirrel in the paintball game, the Fonz's thumbs, or the woman from the Orbit commercial (for a nice CLEAN feeling...no matter what!)?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

William Shatners Toupee. Was just makin it with a French chic 5 minutes ago :cig 

Who would win in a fight.. you or a ninja monkey?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The monkey would get a few lucky shots in, but I think I'd win the fight.

Comprendes deutsch, n'est pas?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

oui, bien sur...i do comprendre perfectly ce que tu as dit.

who is stronger, the wind or the mountain?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Chuck Norris.

Is the force strong in this one?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It trickles.

Would you snuggle a raccoon?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yes, but only a rabies free one.

Would you give me a hug?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I only hug females.

Do you like my avatar?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Depends, does it kick like a mule when fired?

May I offer you a moose?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Let me get a cookie first.

Do you want to frolick in a field with bunnies?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll have to look up frolick first.

Who do I like?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ricky Martin?

If you were to step into a pack of hungry, rabid elevator shaft badgers battling with a pack of wolves over a hunk of meat, would you come out no worse for the wear?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Probably - they wouldn't know what to do with a human that snaps right back at them!

Are you ready for summer?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Summer better be ready for me.

Peace through power?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Peace is peace, power is power- it's all interpretation as to what one can do for the other.

How many ways can you say "con queso"?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One.

How long has it been since you listened to the radio?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I use it as my alarm clock, so it was this morning. Other than that, never- radio sucks around here.

Brother/sister/ET, can you spare a dime?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can spare a rusty penny but that's it.

Aren't tacos just the best food ever?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

They're definitely up there on the list.

Have you ever worn two different colored socks in public?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah and i had different colored shoes to match.

I need a life. Do you have one for sale?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry, SA already took my life.

Anybody want to buy a soul; I'm looking to sell, but Satan won't return my calls?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I would _so_ buy yr soul :b

In the battle of orange sodas would you root for Sunkist or Fanta?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, the Fanta girls are hot...

Would you stop for a guy hitchhiking on the side of the road with an axe if he had a case of MILLER, instead of Bud light?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Unless it's a hot & unarmed girl, I would not stop at all regardless of their beverage choice.

Can you drive a stick shift?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

If you mean, drive it into a pole, then yes, I can.

Anyone wanna get hammered?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I'd like to be nailed.

Why are you staring at me?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Because frankly, I've never seen anything like it.

What do you do when you need to laugh?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I...laugh, basically.

A shark came up to me, and said he hadn't had a bite in 3 days, so you know what I did?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bit him!


What would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Punch a guy...insult his momma...endure third degree burns?

From whenst doth thou come from?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Fromth nowth err :|

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone.. would you answer it?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I screen my calls...and let the message of me talking like a Soprano pick up. THAT sure scares off unwanted soliciters.

Would you be insulted if I called you a stuck-up, half witted, scruffy-looking Nerf herder?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Mom? Is that you? Did you hack Jack's account to post that insult? Because that was totally wrong of you! BAD MOMMY!

What 'Generation' are you a part of? (Gen X, Gen Y, Babyboomer, etc)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Gen "why?"

Why are you not called what you aren't called?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Because the Kid is NOT my son.

Do you miss the days of Jenny Jones and Ricky Lake?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uh...who?

Dude, where's your car?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I lent it to some Canadian dudes who said they would 'Pimp It Out' and get me 'Uber Mileage' and 'Tons of Sweet American Hookers Who Dig Pimped Out Rides'.

Do you know what the Bible says about not forgiving people?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

We talkin' Old Testament "eye for an eye" or New Testament "turn the other cheek"?

Do you have a bad feeling about this?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Sometimes when I get crazy and paranoid ; - ;

Would you liek a taste of my slurpee? =[]


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Uhh, I may have to pass.

What is the circumference of a moose?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Depends on the size of the moose

Is google the ruin of us all?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

It and Jeeves are planning a rebellion. I think MSN Live is on our side though.

May I have another, sir?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

no you're underage, so get the hell out of here. 

Do you think hats are stylish- would you wear one to a party around 9-ish?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Depends on the hat. Baseball caps, or to the like are not stylish at parties. Anything else is up to interpretation at said party's request.

Ever have a moment where you laugh uncontrollably in public for no reason whatsoever?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

yes but i had to stop because i'd pee in my underwear

If I were purple and you were blue, when we sneezed what colour would we make?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I dunno, I'm colorblind.

Do you want a barge I'm trying to sell?


----------



## puss in boots (Jun 12, 2007)

I dunno what a barge is.
Are you homophobic? Be honest.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only when my uncle is flirtatious with his boyfriend in the backseat of a car, while I'm wedged in the middle. They could have given me a window seat, bastards!

Do you burn or sell your leg hairs?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm growing them out to give to locks of love.


It's ****ing hot. Would you bring me some ice?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah...too lazy.

Do you have to see a man about a horse?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

yup, rule over that horse.

What happens after your done building character?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

You're having kids, and are passing said wisdom along to any of them willing to listen...or even those that won't listen, and don't care.

Can you Cha Cha shuffle?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can barely just walk.


meow meow meeeooow?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry...I only speak the noble language of gibberish.

Pie teflon gazpacho Italian sausage Ludacris Garfield bababooie?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pookie.


Tuesday is coming, did you bring a jacket?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I lost my jacket on monday, i won't have a new one until sunday. 

Will this key lime pie open my front door?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah, but give me the chance, and I will, and throw the pie at you?

Ever have a day where your luck SEEMED great, but then it completely imploded and your timing was completely out of whack?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My luck doesn't even pretend to be good. It likes to flaunt it's badness.


I'm having a bad day. Can I slap you around a little?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

no but I can slap you into the middle of next week, that should feel better. 

If we're going clockwise, who's going counter-clockwise?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

What IS direction, really?

Can I be serious for a second?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

you can, but I won't recommend it

Can you smoke weed without inhaling?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Wanna find out?

Is that too much, Bob?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No gimme more.


Why do spiders want to crawl inside peoples ears and eat their brains?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

because they're zombie spiders

Are you being served?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

No. And I have been standing here in ladies' under-garments for 10 minutes!

Are you free?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Free from what?

Where do you want to go today and where will that get you?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I want to go to sleep and that will bring me temporary peace. Unless I have a nightmare of course. :afr 

What is the last magazine you bought?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

can't tell you- my mom's in the room. 

How's the soylent green?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Since I am a vampyr, I think it needs more blood.

Do you sleep walk?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah...thankfully.

Will you s'cuse me while I kiss the sky?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

You and the sky should get a room.

Are you 100% in love with my tone right now?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

At this rate, the sky's all I could ever get! :b  

That one made me smile though, so your tone helped...no matter HOW sarcastic!

Would you vote for Pedro?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

no but last night I dreamt of San Pedro.

Would you touch a squirrels nuts?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Could it be a Jackass stunt?

Why do you think about how you think about what you think about yourself thinking about thinking about what you're thinking that you think?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

my mind just went blank thinking about your question- so thank you for allowing me some tranquility from my thoughts. 

Did you bring the Grand Marnier Souffle?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

No, it was stolen by a gang of theiving marmosets.

Should I store giant vats of gasoline in the basement in case prices go up this summer?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Interview the Person Below You*



donniedarko said:


> No, it was stolen by a gang of theiving marmosets.
> 
> Should I store giant vats of gasoline in the basement in case prices go up this summer?


buy a tanker truck and park it in your backyard. Should I hire the mob to get my $100 back from the car sales lot?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah...hire me for 5% of the cut. Guaranteed service, or your money back!

Got milk?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope, I got beer though 

Whats more important, breakfast or sleep?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sleep, i never liked breakfast

can you pickabaleacotton?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah, but I can say all 50 states in the fraction of a second. RAWRF!

What are the odds on Bob Barker winning a fistfight against me?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Dude he would beat you down! Don't ****ing mess with Bob Barker!


Are you with or against the squirrels?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

with them, but mainly because I fear them 

Would you smoke your tea with pot or would you drink your pot with tea?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I would, erm, drink my pot with tea...?


Is it worst to know what you want, but being afraid to get it or not knowing?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The first one. Trust me, it's no contest.

Welcome to the Good Burger, home of the Good Burger, can I take your order?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I would like 10 good burgers and an orange soda.


Are you Ford tough?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

No, I am city car tough. 

What do you think of my avatar? Do you like it half as much as I do?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Probably only like 10% as much. 

If you saw Michael Jackson hitchiking in the middle of the desert would you stop to pick him up?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hell no! Dudes like a cockroach.. he'll be fine out there.


If you could.. would you marry beer?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah...I can only handle one lethal drug at a time, and that's women.

Do you see the greater meaning behind a typo?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I see all and know all so of course I do.


Do you believe in candy mountain?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I've sat atop the candy mountain. 

Have you ever been so happy you could sh*t? ...Did you?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, and no...peed my pants, yes. Sh*t, no.

Are you aware that Greenberg is a Jedi name?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

No but I am under the influence of the Dark Side.

Have you ever spanked a monkey?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

yes I whipped it good 

Do you think unicorns are for real?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

nope, horns implanted in skulls are for rhinos 

Is German that most hardcore language out there?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

No doubt about it.

Do you have bad luck, good luck, or no luck (my luck)?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

If Lady Luck were an actual woman she would cheat on me with Rosie O'Donnel and then force me to watch the videotape.

Do you like old black and white movies?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

i do, try special effects in black and white ****ers

Is work for sucks???


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sometimes I get hired! Sometimes I get fired! Sometimes I crack! Sometimes, well, I wish to fire back!

How was it for you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All the same :stu.

Is there anything you are looking forward to this week?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uh...well, my luck can't get any worse? Sooner or later, it's gonna bump up from "none" to "bad", right?

If I punched a hole in the wall, would it be more impressive if it was brick?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes. Yes it would. Don't try it though.

Do you wear perfume/cologne?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't stand the stuff.


Chili dog or cheesy dog?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Neither.


1 or 2?


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

First one.

If a chicken had lips, could you tap dance?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only if it's wearing a top hat as well.


If you were a woodchuck.. how much wood could you chuck?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I would chuck all the wood I could chuck if I were a woodchuck.

A box without sides, hinges or lid, yet inside golden treasure is hid. What does this bring to mind?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Orlando Bloom naked, than again a lot of things bring that to mind. 

do you have skeletons in your closet?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eh, maybe one or two. Doesn't everyone?

What's the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Tripe- sheep guts. I did it on a bet, actually wasn't too bad.

Would you eat it in a box, would you eat it with a fox? Would you eat it here or there, or would you eat it anywhere? Would you eat green eggs and ham? And would you like them, Sam I Am?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

No no no and no. 

Have you ever eaten tacos in the nude while plotting world domination after midnight?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nah...I do it in the day to show off what I've got in broad daylight.

Who do you know that I can sue?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Sue that judge who sued the laundry for 50 million for losing his pants.

Do you feel like the world owes you a nice seafood dinner?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes I want some shrimpies right now!


Do you ever fantasize about a squirrel jumping in yr mouth?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Catch 22 kinda did that with a cat? Closest I can get, I guess.

What are your odds that I can succesfully bluff 10 strangers in a week to believe that my nickname is Azzie?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Chances are good, 100%

Would you rather quit a bad job or be fired(self inflicted of course)? and please expound on your answer. Thank you drive through......


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Quit. I've done it twice before.. once without any warning. Feels good afterwards.


Jerky: disgusting or disgustingly good?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Depends on if I am drinking or not.

Are there any characters on The Love Boat that you DON'T think you could take in a fair fight?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I can take on anyone, just name the time, place, ANYONE, even you, yeah that's right you- oh wait did you say fair fight? 

If you could build something using your own 2 hands, what would you build?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Been there! Done that! I did my bathroom last year and this year I'm building a shed.

Do you have any children that you know of?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep. Laverne, Shirley, Jesse, James, Simon, Garfunkle, Whiziz, Stupid, and Dingdong.

Do your chickens have large talons?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes. And I'm paying you in loose change.

Morbid question of the night: Would you rather be beaten to death in your sleep like Bob Crane or die of cancer in abject poverty like Dick York?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I rather have you banned for scaring me. 

What's your favourite Crayola Crayon Colour? (darkos' is black)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Cadmium red- saw it in a Calvin & Hobbes comic, PERFECT blood red!

Your circuit's dead- there's something wrong...can you hear me, Major Tom?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No you'll have to speak up.


You planning on annoying yr neighbors by shooting off fireworks all night?


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

We have 1 neighbor, and they shoot off fire works too...so, I don't think it'd be annoying them.


Why are both of Spongebob's parents round like sea sponges while he is square like a kitchen sponge?

:con


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Musta gotten the recessive genes, if we're talking the boring technical sciency way here.

May I take TheRapists for 600, Alex?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

It's Therapists, Connery. Therapists, as in people who provide therapy.

Would you party with Al Gore III if given the chance? :banana


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Depends- do they have some sorta eco-friendly beverage, or do they have GOOD beer?

Can you speak Binary?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

yes, i can speak to me and the other me, both at the same time. And mees average about 200,000 word per day- we're both female. 

what's your problem?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been going to bed too late and it messes up my schedule.
I should be in bed now, but I'm not and I am VERY tired .

What's in your wallet?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, I got a couple bucks, a bus pass...

Does anyone out there know the REAL reason someone was in the kitchen with Dinah?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They wanted to see what she was cookin'! :haha

Have you had a strange dream lately?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All my dreams are strange!


Don't you think shows (concerts to must folks) are just the best?!


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldn't know...I've never been to a live concert.

Are you attracted to women with short hair or long hair?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: re: Interview the Person Below You*



 Gena320 said:


> Are you attracted to women with short hair or long hair?


I'm attracted to women with long hair.

At night, when you sleep, do you remember your dreams?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sometimes. Usually I just remember snippets haha I said snippets.


Would you rather write a history essay or get yr toes chewed off by kittens?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds cuter about the kittens.


What's your favourite time of the day?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The evening, before it gets dark.

What time is it?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

11:34 pm

what color do you like the most ?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Green...but any natural color makes me happy.

Do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: re: Interview the Person Below You*



Gena320 said:


> Do you believe in soul mates?


no i don't

Are you the gate keeper?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only the keeper of all gates.


How well do you function on 4 hours of sleep?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I start to get a little crazy after a while. 

When barefoot, do you like walking by stepping toes first or heel first?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I only walk barefoot on carpet if I can help it so I don't pay attention.

Are you tired of magazines saying flat butts are the thing?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't recall seeing that about butts - I tend to ignore magazines lately - I think rounded is better if you can possibly acquire that particular shape.


How would you describe the day you're having?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uneventful

Do you like blue cheese?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sometimes.

What type of board games do you like?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

The ones that don't take a lotta brain power, like Monopoly and Life. Few people want to play with me. 

What do you think of the ending in The Yellow Wallpaper?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

never heard of the yellow wallpaper.

Do you like Wonka's Gobstoppers ?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes! Yum.

What's your favorite 80s cartoon?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers

What are you favorite magazine to read?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Transformers! 

What's the best store at the Mall of America?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, that's my state! Stores are overrated, but if I must: Build a bear 

What languages do you speak?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*What languages do you speak?*
English and a bit of Chinese Mandarin

What are you favorite magazine to read?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Venus and *****


Would you have popcorn and a coke for breakfast?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

heck yes I would!

when you're old and decrepit, would you rather ride around in a rascal scooter or a golf cart?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely a golf cart. I'll be the old crazy guy speeding down the sidewalk in my golf cart, forcing everyone to get out of the way and running over the unfortunate few that don't. 

What is the most painful injury you've experienced?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Fractured my big toe in 5th grade. Don't think it healed right cuz I still can't wear boots without it hurting.

Do you want a pet Domokun?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

heck yes! i'd love him and cuddle him and call him george :boogie 

if you knew for sure you would explode on your way back to earth, would you still go into space?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Of course! Sign me up.

What the hell were you just thinking?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I was thinking that girl who keeps saying 'Heck Yes!' must be Napolean Dynomite's cousin.

Are you jealous because I have been chatting with babes online all day?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes.. would it kill you to share?!


If you could fill a swimming pool with any food and go swimming in it what food would you pick?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd pick chocolate...

If you were to write and publish your autobiography what title would you give it?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

"D'oh!"

Do you usually put off going to the barber's?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Interview the Person Below You*

Haven't been to one in _years_. I just hack at it when it starts falling in my eyes and bugging me. Always looks really bad :lol

Could you eat a whole party sized bag of m&ms?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably...but I'll never attempt it.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Pi x2/(x+3) x (y - 7x)

Have you ever purchased a CD by a 'boy band'?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new kids on the block

Have you taken the blue /or red pill?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

No... :stu 

How much time do you spend on SAS?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a lot of time.

what are the top five things you will bring with you on a trip (besides a luggage of cloths) for five days?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't travel much, but I'd probably take toiletries, something to keep me entertained like a good book (just in case), money, important papers and a camera.

When was the last time you said the words, "I love you?"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I honestly have no idea, but it was probably a few months ago to my mom. Corny, yes.

When was the last time you stubbed your toe?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

today. while going to the bathroom after i woke up.

What are you most passionate about?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

creating. oh, yes, and jeff buckley  (I WISH I were Napoleon's cousin, freaking teach me some moves...)

****Inapropriate question deleted****


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

****Inapropriate answer deleted**** :b

What's cuter.. puppies or kittens?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

puppies are cuter.

which would you prefer Mar's candy or Hersey's Candy?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

***Innapropriate Candy Related Answer Delted Despite Its Deliciousness***

When was the last time someone hit on you?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never.

What's your favorite toy?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Your hot bod, baby

bambi's mother was...
a) steve buscemi
b) gunned down and cooked slowly over an open fire
c) loose
d) an aspiring circus performer, with her whole future ahead of her
e) stop touching me


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

d

If you had to choose (and death is NOT an option) would you rather:
a) give Bea Arthur a sensual foot massage 
or 
b) rub conditioner into David Hasselhoff's chest hair?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bea Arthur foot rub.. and see where things lead from there :mushy


Just where were you the night of January 6th?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandiego, CA

What's your favorite website?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eBay.

what is your least favorite website?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Focus on Family or any of those hateful sites.


Feel like writing a research paper for me?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not really

If you were an animal what would you be?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

An alpaca


What is your favourite thing to buy?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

star wars related items.

what is your favorite month of the year?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

May of this year rocked so I'll go that.


How do you like yr rice? mmm rice..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

preferably cooked with some sauce and yummie food


Do you like noodles or rice? please pick one.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

pick just ONE? that's unholy, man. I'd have to go for noodles...

T or F (also please specify whether or not today is opposite day)
Late at nite, when all the world's asleep, you are awake and thinking of me.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

T, not opposite day

What's the coolest thing about you?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Not much...however, I once came out in a commercial on tv... :stu 

What kind of a gift would you give a werewolf for his birthday? I got a similar question while playing family feud...what would you say were the top three answers? I could only guess one of them.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

An electric razor, flea collar and an ipod.

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't even really had breakfast yet and alls I had was a cup of ice cold milk.



What's your middle name?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I actually have no middle name but many years ago while applying for a loan, I was told that they needed to fill in a letter for my middle initial. So the loan guy put in an 'O' just to fill the spot. Today, I still get lots of credit card offers with them mistakenly putting an O in my middle name. Go figure.

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn beaten ^

No, it's sticky, hot and humid.

How would you survive a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

By kicking some zombie ***



What lollipop flavor is your favorite?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Blue! Yes blue is a flavor :b


If you had a pet llama what would you name it?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cu-sco

what is your favorite disney movie? animated /or real life.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Disney annoys the jebus outta me, i resent anything formulaeic and just plain lame in general. that being said, Aladdin.
LOL

What happened to Amelia Earhart?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Roberto shot her plane down.. see!

Would you rather be a zombie or a vampire and why?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:afr roberto IS quite a villainous name.....

I'd rather be a vampire because of the cool vampire mystique, and I would start an 80s bighair band like the vampires in The Lost Boys should've done. I'd only be a zombie if I could be one of the ones that dances in "Thriller".

Pick your favourite flavor of Arnie:
a) Conan the Barbarian
b) Conan the Destroyer
c) The Terminator
d) Kindergarten Cop
e) the pregnant dude in that one movie
f) The naive yet lovable brother in Twins
g) The Governator
h) The simple, unspoiled man from Austria with a dream, a speedo, and alot of barbells

what does this say in direct relation to the impact of the industrial revolution on society?___________________________________________________________.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

My favorite brand of Arnie is definitely the young bodybuilding stud. Dude is just awesome in "Pumping Iron."

As far as the direct relation to the impact of the industrial revolution on society, it says that brute muscle and force will always be valued no matter how far the automated process develops. It also says your pseudo-intellectual question cracked me up. :lol 


What song is stuck in your head right now?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Electrelane - If Not Now, When?


If you could go back in time and ***** slap someone.. who would it be?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

My old manager who was a hypocrite and looked like a sun burnt pimpled ken doll. for being an idiot, and for hurting my eyes. 

(thanks srs! by the way  )

Would you ever pee in a public pool?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Been there, done that

Are you a good tipper?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No.

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes. If, while witnessing me dancing, you squint really hard.to the point of blindness. 

i got the money, you got the stuff?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got the right stuff, baby.

What do you have pierced?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Both earlobes.

When is the last time you swung on some swings?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Probably like... 10 years ago.

Ever played "find the smell"?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

When I come back to my apartment after being gone for a month or two, there are some strange smells.

How many weddings have you been to this year?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only been to 3 weddings in my life.. none this year.


What do you think McNuggets are really made out of?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Minced chicken, mechanically separated and held together with phosphate salts.

How many Mcnuggets would you estimate you have consumed?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Over 1 billion eaten.. today.


Who do you think would win in a fight.. Chuck Norris or Bea Arthur?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

I love Chuck but I'd put my money on Bea. she's hardcore. 

you have....
a) a yeast infection
b) herpes
c) crabs
d) a rash brought about from the alien probing every friday night since 7th grade
e) a lovely bunch of coconuts, deedly-dee-dee
f) no clue what the hell i'm talking about


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm... I'm truly sorry, but I'm gonna have to go with "f." :lol

Have you ever eaten a bug?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Not intentionally, though I've heard we will all eat some in our sleep during our lifetime.

Are you photogenic?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, sometimes.

If the moon were made of barbecue spare ribs, would you eat it?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

No, thank you...

Should men be permitted to pluck or wax their eyebrows?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Of course. My rule is if no one is getting hurt then mind yr own business.


What's yr fav comic?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Mutts. Cause Patrick McDonnel (?) has a great sense of design. comic books: I love Chobits <3

If you became a Harlem Globetrotter, what would you pick as your wacky yet stylish nickname?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Hoops O' Houlihan

If you managed to hijack a loaded tank and take it on a rampage, what are the top 10 things you would destroy?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahahaha good one dude.

we discussed this but I never got beyond Avril Lavigne....

1 Avril Lavigne
2 Paris Hilton
3 Whoever the hell killed Marilyn
4 The dude in Australia who decided that fluorescent lighting should be the only lighting
5 Every studio where they film any of the CSI tv programs
6 Whoever decided to make Land Before Time 3 through 37
7 That hideous singer from Black Eyes Peas
8 Every politician in the world
9 Ace Of Base
10 Proactiv commercials

If a man says something and there is no woman around to hear it, is he still wrong?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

He is neither right, nor wrong; he only _is_.

If you had a spaceship capable of traveling at the speed of light, where would you go?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

To the restaurant at the end of the universe of course.


Panda sex?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm open to new experiences, as long as they don't involve physical contact. I'm assuming that pandas have sex from a distance.

In your opinion, do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Even more so.. have you seen what they can do with pacifiers? :sus


What would you do if yr clone showed up one day?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Your pacifier answer is great! 

I've actually thought about the clone question before. First off, I'd be as afraid to meet my clone as I would be to meet anyone else, perhaps even more so because my clone would know me too well. I'm most afraid of people discovering my innermost thoughts. If, at last, my clone and I became comfortable with each other, and assuming that my clone had had different life experiences than I have had, I'd want to find out whether my clone is as messed up psychologically as I am. This information would help me understand to what extent my anxiety is hardwired or a product of my own life experiences.

Will you follow the yellow brick road?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There's no place like home! There's no place like home! There's no place like home! There's no place like home! 

What was the last non-food item that you had in your mouth?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

A toothbrush 


What would you like to see happen in the next election for President?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

An independent smart person winning.

How do feel about people who think the Earth is hollow?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This from the saf thread? :haha <-- that says it all.


Could you smurf a smurf with a smurf?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Only if they said it was ok first.

Bologna?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oscar Mayer has a way

Is there hope?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

There is always hope, but sadly, for those in the most desperate of circumstances, hope may not be realistic. I still have hope for myself and I have hope for everyone on this board, including you, LostInReverie.

There was a story on NPR this morning about "Rocky Mountain Oysters" (bull testicles):

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... d=12503716

Would you eat them?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

I generally try to avoid having balls in my mouth...

Have you ever been a victim of bullying?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes

What would you do if you met your school time bully now?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Funny thing.. I actually ran into one of the chics who liked to yell and harass me about everything lil thing a few years after. Freaked me out but she didn't remember me at all. I mean geez if you made me feel like **** on a daily basis the least you could do is remember me!


What's yr beer of choice? mmm beer..


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Mich Ultra

Did we imagine half of it?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

No, we imagined the other half of it.

What is the furthest north (in the northern hemisphere) or south (in the southern hemisphere) you have ever been?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Furthest north is prolly China. Furthest south is Mexico.


You the motion sick type?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Nope, I'm fairly good at holding it in. I love roller coaster rides.

How many minutes do you talk on your cellphone a month?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Not a whole lot

If the world was going to end in the next ten minutes, what music would you play in the background?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ride of the Valkyries

Are the Army commercials becoming too preachy to you?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I've never seen one of the Army commercials.

Does Uncle Sam want you? Is Uncle Sam a dirty old man? Am I allowed to ask two questions? I mean three questions.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey look it's time to pledge allegiance
Oh god I love my dirty Uncle Sam
Our country's marching to the beat now
And we must learn to step in time

Seeing as Sleater-Kinney is the authority on everything, yes he is a dirty old man.. and wants me bad.

What is this:









a) not a llama
b) twice a llama
c) llama llama
d) duck


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

gotta be D.

How much would it cost to get you to play Operaman for a day?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*sings* I'd do it for freeeee!


Do you want to live in a tv show?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hell yes. Put me in any sitcom. Full house, the Cosby Show, Cheers, etc.

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hell yeah. Now, where are we going to find all the saran wrap, ice cubes and petroleum jelly?

Cats or dogs? Which do you CHOOSE?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cats!!!!


Do you has a shuvel?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I has a shuvel.

Do penguins have knees?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what is the fastest land animal ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Michael Jackson on his way to a preschool. zoooom.


Roast marshmellows or unroasted marshmellows or kittenmellows?


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

roast.


Ya know?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not really.

Is it easy for you to fall asleep?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, most of the time. Sorry. :b

Mild, medium, hot, or suicidal?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Mild









When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Three years ago

What is your favorite song?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

"You and I" by Jeff Buckley. Both versions.

The best thing/s about 80s music videos is/are...
a) Chicks in bikinis laying on top of cars
b) Chevy Chase playing a saxophone
c) That they aren't being made anymore

If you answer C....
Which way would you prefer Psyche to moiderize you?
a) Quickly, with a meteor
b) Slow baby, nice and slow
c) With laser beams from her eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

b) Slow baby, nice and slow 

er, wait. Not exactly sure what "moiderizing" entails, but it's probably not a pleasant experience. :lol

-> When was the last time you were slapped?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Was prolly from my bro many, many years ago.


If you were a super hero what would yr name and powers be?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The Great Bakaman with the powers of obvious stupidity that somehow still saves the day. He'd still be very cute however.

So what was your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Was caught shoplifting as a kid. I don't think pot should be illegal so I'm not counting that 


Why do you think Smurfs are blue?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Smurfs are blue because they don't work on Sundays.

How do you get your crust so flaky and delicious?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Crisco!

What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

cold pizza

What are the voices telling you to do?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

One is telling me to go fly...the other is telling me to go to sleep already!

Have you ever read a poem that made you cry? If so which?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Poems don't really get to me as much as a good prose would, just a personal thing.

What would you give to be Bruce Campbell on the Old Spice commercials for a day?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I prefer their old commercials. A hunky sailor leaving the girl behind to go out to sea with all those other hunky sailors. Oh wait! They were coming home *from* the sea.

What is the hottest (spiciest) food you've ever put in your mouth and were you able to eat it?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Habanera pepper. I'm a sucker for hot peppers, even if that one had me wanting to rip my throat out and wash it down with a firehose. (i dunno how funny you intended that joke to be, Don, but it had me laughing for like 10 straight)

Ever had a feeling when watching Jeopardy! that you were really smart, cause you knew all the questions...then realized it was Celebrity Jeopardy! ?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually no... I knew it was celebrity Jeopardy if Sean Connery is there.

Would you pay $4 million to train at a James Bond style training island and then spend three days in a space luxury hotel?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Depends, will we get the Scottish accent thrown in free?

What's your over/under on the chance that I kill this fly before it drives me completely insane?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

90% chance of kill.

Have you ever eaten a bug?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Only accidentally.

Did you ever just learn something about someone - an actor or something and get really excited about telling someone else about it yet cannot remember who it was or what was the fact about them you had learned?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I do that constantly. My brain only remembers what it wants to.. not what I want to.


Mutiny?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hand me a pistol, a pirate's hat, the captain's share of rum...and an antacid tablet...and I'll meet you in the galley off the port bow at Oh-Dark-Thirty.

Think I can grow a full (ok, DECENT) beard in time for school registration on Tuesday? (I stupidly shaved it on this week Tuesday, and am purposely stressing myself out to make it grow quicker)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno. I certainly couldn't.

Can I poke you in the eyes?


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah lemme just go find some safety glasses

how much money would it take for you to eat a worm? a big one


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

A Lincoln. The copper variety, not the green...or the car.

Got milk?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have the whole fricken cow.


How much would you have to be paid to act like Flava Flav for a day?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

A Washington. But THIS time, I'm going high-class...the PAPER version!

Do you have references?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No but I do have some impressive rejection slips.

Are you experienced?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uh...if by "experienced", you mean "unexperienced, unskilled, and underqualified", then yes!

How do you sleep at night with what you DID, man????????


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Lots of booze, man!


How do you get rid of headaches?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I submerge my head in a bucket of ice water for five minutes. Works every time!

What would you do for a million dollars?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's not much I _wouldn't_ do, as long as it's illegal. :lol

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

According to your avatar, you are holding up five fingers plus a shovel.

What is the shortest answer you can give to this question that still makes sense?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This.


What's the longest answer you can give to this question without getting bored?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

This, that, and the other thing. I'm bored already.

How long would you wait for the cows to come home?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> How long would you wait for the cows to come home?


Well, Spangles (if I may be so bold as to call you by your Christian name), it seems that the world of sociophobes is more concerned about personal problems (like when anxiety may abate) than it is about the sorry plight of cows. Indeed, when will they come home?

To that question, I respond with another:

Shall we hold all cows in udder disrepute?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

No. we shall hold you in udder disrepute for blatant use of such a terrible pun!

be honest: how many times a day do you, really?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Twice. You wanted to know how often I brushed my teeth, right? :b

Name 5 random things that are on your desk which are unrelated to computers. If you don't have that many, lie.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Telephone, camera, hole puncher, windex and philosophy ethics book....I really need to clean up my desk :um 

If you were granted a choice of a magical power, what would it be?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

To read other people's thoughts.

If you could read other people's thoughts, who's thoughts would you most like to read?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Anybody I find attractive! I want to know if I stand a chance.


Who's thought's would you not want to read?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

anyone who has seen me naked.

have you ever super-glued your fingers together?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Super glued them to a water gun once. That was super fun :lol

Ever gotten stuck in quicksand?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Only metaphorically.

Has anyone ever misspelled your name?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All the time. It's amazing how many spellings of Korina there are.. and no one spells it like I do.


Bananas or bananacake?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Bananas Corrina, Corrina. 

Have you ever had bananacake?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

of course. I'm not a barbarian.

why not try some of these tasty serving suggestions?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Because they all appear to use human flesh as an ingredient.

Have you ever died?


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes, but then I came back 'cause I got lonely and bored.

Did you eat the "Have you ever" and the "This or That" threads when no one was looking?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but the server did! :lol
Heh, you remembered those! I think they were removed when some "old" threads were automatically removed during a script run. The scripts got confused and thought that these valid threads were too old based on their start date and were accidentally removed.

We had to restart some of them .

Anyway....:lol
Which forum is your favorite?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Which forum is your favorite?


not answering yet.....

is this a trick question?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have never known John to ask a "trick" question.

Have you been to Scarborough Fair?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only every Tuesday!


Are you here right now?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

my body is, but my spirit is dancing with duran duran on the sands. somewhere...

Which brand of gel breast protectors do you prefer?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Uhh, what?

can you touch your toes with your legs straight?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

easy!i'm very flexible. i should probably join the circus.

When I erase a word with a pencil, where does it go?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Into eternity, along with every other thought that has ever occurred.

Do Australians call an eraser a _rubber_? (I used to live in the UK, where the latter word is used.)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Do Australians call an eraser a _rubber_? (I used to live in the UK, where the latter word is used.)


I honestly do not know.

*Can you hear me now?*


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

If you are one of the voices in my head, then it's possible that I hear you.

At the turn of the millennium, did you party like it's 1999?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> At the turn of the millennium, did you party like it's 1999?


no. not really

*What is the worst memory you had in the 1999's?*


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

During the early 1990s, my panic disorder was so severe that I repeatedly postponed a plane trip because I was afraid of having a panic attack on the plane. Fortunately, I am much better now and can travel by plane without anxiety. (And, in case anyone is wondering, the cure did not involve meds.)

Who is the most famous celebrity (or politician, etc.) you have ever seen in person?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Who is the most famous celebrity (or politician, etc.) you have ever seen in person?


I meet a lot of famous celebrities in person.
Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Alanis Morrisette
STAR WARS: Carrie Fisher, Amy Allan, Jango Fett, David Prowse, James Wood, Chewbecca
STAR TREK: Garret Wang, George Teaki, and LeVarBur

*If you had three wishes what would you wish for?*


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd wish to be instantly cured of sa, for everyone to get along and to be given a million more wishes.

How's your day been?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pretty boring so far.


How is yr spleen doing today?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmmm *pokes*. Squishy i gue....
spleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Oh nm, apparently it's "spleeee..." :um



What do you think humans will have evolved to be like in 20,000 years?


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

We'll be like us, except with built-in cellphones implanted into us at birth!

If a tree falls in a forest, and there's no one around to hear it, what color are your shoes?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Brown of course.


What are you going to make me for dinner?


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Ehhh...can't we just order in?

Do you know how to induce thermonuclear fusion?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep. I'd explain it but it's pretty involved and would probably go over yr head.


Do you have an echo?


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Lemme ask it...nope, all I ever get is the same thing I say repeated several times and gradually getting softer with each repeat.

What's your most valuble least valuble talent?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

my toes can bellydance. you'd hafta see to understand.

what are the identities of the men in the blue man group?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Chuck Norris, Bea Arthur and Abe Vigoda.

If you were a sexy super hero what would yr name be?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CaptainAmerica :stu

If you could be a panelist of a talk show, what would the topic be?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sex.

WHOA...what the hell was that?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oops. I thought I was alone - sorry.

So uh, what're you wearing?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

tshirt and sweatpants. Hott I know.

Do you have a custom made duck?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

No, but I'd buy that for a dollar!

What movie was that last statement from?


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm gonna guess RoboCop.

Can you sprout the wings of a bat and stalk like a zombie while whistling "Row, Row, Row Your Boat" through a car wash?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You just described my friday nights.


What do you apply directly to yr head?


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

A huge heaping helping of humbling heathen humbug.

What makes you think you are qualified for the job of being the raging Yang to my calming Yin?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cause I'm a ying yang twin....haaaaaaah!!

Are you happy that I bumped this thread?


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Sure!

Are you happy he bumped this thread?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Quite happy. There are some good ones buried under here. You should bump some more! 

Do you have a favorite letter of the alphabet?


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

S

Which way does the toilet flush where you live?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Counter clockwise, I had to do some mythbuster testing for that one.

What's your favorite cereal?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't eat cereal. i don't drink milk.



what's your favorite shoe brand?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Onitsuka Tigers!

What toothpaste do you use?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Some Colgate stuff.

Electric or normal toothbrush?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Normal.

How often do you floss?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

everynight

How many car crashes have you been in?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

None

Have you done anything that you could've been arrested for, or have you been arrested?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes to "could've been arrested". a long time ago when i was a teen (look at me sounding all old). i did a few thing.



when and where were you born?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I was born in Melbourne, at about 6 a.m. on the 6th day of the 6th -no, just kidding- of the 4th month of the year of 1978.

From 1 to 10, how would you rate your sex drive?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

lol well i just did the forrest personality test thingee and I wrote down 8 out of 10 for that ? lol

what was the last thing you won?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A free cookie for Subway. But my brother gave it to me. Does that still count? =p

What is your favorite season? (this one may have already been used, I didn't view the other pages)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Summer.

What's your least favourite season?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Winter.

Favorite scent?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Vanilla

Favourite candy?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Nougat candy.

Roughly how many times have you thrown up in your lifetime?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

about 12..im one of these ppl who fear throwing up so i remember every time

did your parents name you after anyone?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes they did actually, some tv person's name in real life.

When was the last time you ate out?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

about 2 weeks ago


Are you a morning person?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No.

How many hours of sleep do you get a night on average?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

5 hours.


where do you work and what do you do?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont work, im on disability. But im soon to be a pharmacy technician at a hospital.

Are you sad, if so why?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope, I feel really good right now.


Do you have a "crush" or fancy anyone from SAS?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

some what.


how was your day today? did anything fun?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My dad and I had a bonfire going in the backyard, which I thought was pretty fun!

What is your favorite band or musician?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

O.K. Apparently I posted at the same time as McBorg.

...so: my favorite musician at the moment, is Kate Bush. 



My Question... 
In as much detail as you can muster, describe your first kiss.
You must include at least one metaphor in your description. (e.g. my first kiss I remember describing as kissing the tentacle of an octopus marinated in beer -i.e. it wasn't a pleasant experience)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

It was with my first boyfriend when I was 11. I should tell the story of how we met and how he approached me. That was awkward. Lets just say I didn't talk AT ALL. I was so nervous my friend did all the talking for me. 

Back to the kiss:

My first kiss like a dog trying to jump rope. (that is the stupid metaphor I came up with, sorry, had a hard time thinking of one.) I had no idea what I was doing. It was supposed to be a "french kiss" and I knew nothing about how to use my tongue.........so I just didn't at all. I was doing it completely wrong and I was nervous as all hell. Yeah, so it sucked! 


What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Finishing up my assignments and Superbowl!

Can you do the running man?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah baby!


Have you ever had a paranormal encounter?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When I was a kid I saw a ghost, that scared the crap out of me. :afr 

Have you ever gotten electrocuted?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, but just a little zap from an outlet. 



What children's show or cartoon was your favorite as a child?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I still watch cartoons, but I'd say Rocko's Modern Life from my childhood.

What was your favorite toy as a kid?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

when was a kid i had a really fever once. i remember i couldn't sleep so i was looking out the window and i remember seeing to poeple/things talking too each other. they where on top of a tree. i could only see there shadows. but i might have just been hullucinating because of the high fever. thats as close i've been to a paranormal encounter.


who is your favorite artist(music)?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All time band.. Sleater-Kinney. Still together band.. Von Iva.


Would you shave yr head?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Absolutely. As a matter of fact, I did it once. 

Are you afraid of my avatar?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Very much so though I'm not sure why!


Do you support the cupcake space avengers?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> Absolutely. As a matter of fact, I did it once.
> 
> Are you afraid of my avatar?


hell yeah!!

you like pearl jam?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Somewhat

Thinks they're funny?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

people seem to laugh when i try to be funny ..so i guess so?

what song do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I sing random lyrics that I make up, and whatever song might be stuck in my head at the time of showering, no specific ones that I can think of.

How many hours do you stay on the computer daily?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

about 3 all up.. but have a habit of leaving the internet on and walking away untill my partner reminds me that its still on...oops..

who was your idol when you were young?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Punky Brewster! ...I even went dressed up as her when I was 10 to a fair to try to enter a lookalike competition. I used a black felt tip pen to fake freckles on my cheeks! ...hahaha!

What is your favorite animal? And what about their nature/personality appeals to you?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lizards rule! The reason is probably because I used to catch them all the time as a kid and thought they were so cool.

Are you left handed or right?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to be ambidextrous when I was a kid: could use both hands with ease. But as I got older I became right handed, possibly because you had to choose and most of society focuses on being right handed etc...

Did you ever wet the bed when you were a kid?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I did a few times.

Have you ever defecated in your pants in public?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Never, thankfully.

What was your first gaming console/favourite game?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The original NES. My all-time favorite game as a kid was Bubble Bobble! Oh I could bobble those bubbles all day long..........

What's the weather like on your ideal day?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

hot!hot!hot!

have you ever been bitten by something posionous?what?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no.



did you have a favorite toy when you where a kid?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

When I was real little, it as dolls, as I got older it was Nintendo, mainly Mario Bros.


Do you exercise at all? What is your favorite way to exercise?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I walk the dog, lift a few weights, occasionally go on the exercise bike.

Do you have a € key on your keyboard? I just noticed it.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Not a chance.

What is that symbol?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

A euro!

At what age did you learn to ride a bike?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no idea. I don't remember. It was a long long time ago. Around when dinosaurs roamed the earth.


What is the exact date, time, and location of your birth.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

07/11/83 at around 04:30 IIRC, location: Lærdal, Norway

What do you consider to be the world's greatest invention?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooh THE ATM!

The SA'ers dream! 



Can you stand on your head>?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

i used to be able to do the hand stand thing on the wall when i was younger lol hell i would probably collapse now

what do you want to be reicarnated as?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

as someone who doesn't have SAD.




where do you want to travel to? why?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I want to travel to someplace tropical, nice and warm... but not touristy.

Would you call a random person from the phonebook and ask if they could lend you money?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes. In fact, I'm going to do it right now.

When was the last time you said 'Happy New Year' to someone?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 


Right now.......was the last time........


ha ha let me know it that person gives you money and if so give me the number.


Whats your favorite color?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Orange I suppose... nice and warm.

What is your favorite artificial sweetener?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

me :lol


If you were a giant, what would yr name be?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

James Kong

Oh, and about the call,
"Are you crazy? I won't lend you any money", then she hang up. Oh well

What's your favorite time of the day/night?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

2:30am because I get off work at that time

Do you have a crush on someone here? If so, what is the first letter of their username?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

L.. though I've made it obvious so don't really have to play the initial game :b


Do you want to be assimilated?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

assimilate what? Ummm sure, why not?

Who's username begins with "L"?

I haven't noticed your crush but you can pm me with details.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oops forgot a question


What do you wear to bed?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oke


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nothing :hides


Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Puppies

How thick is your wallet (in inches)?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

1/2 inch to 3/4 inch I'd say. I don't really keep much cash on me and mostly use my debit card.

If you were stranded on an island with another person for one year, and you could choose the person, who would it be?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1/2 inch or less.



what is your schedule for the whole week? in detail please.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Today, paint and car work. Tuesday, study, paint, be lazy. Wednesday, sleep in, work. Thursday, college. Friday, sleep in, work. Saturday, work, sleep. Sunday... don't know yet. 

What do sing while in the shower? and if you don't, then tell me what song you would sing in the shower if you were forced at gunpoint.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I sing something like: "Singing in the Rain" if I were forced at gun point. Otherwise I hum Mozart's "Romance" or some other catchy tune of his.
...otherwise it might be: "Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head" like out of the bicycle scene in "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid".


What is your interpretation of the movie "Donnie Darko"? Give at least -!- a few lines of your honest opinion...


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Donnie Darko is a great movie, haha I loved it, lots of idioms and what not.



If you had to choose in a instant between wetting your pants or wearing a diaper, which one would you choose?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I would choose wearing a diaper!

Have you ever played a prank on somebody and if so what was it?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My brother and I were mucking around one day after class. I had just drunk a bottle of water and he was - ahem, well farting- and in any case, I got the hair brained scheme into my little head of somehow bottling his fart. 

He agreed that it was an interesting idea and commented that it would smell like a sewer. 

And then, I can't remember who suggested it, we somehow came up with the scheme of pinning my sister down when she returned from university and holding the bottle (of my bro's trapped fart) up to her nose to breathe.

Well, it all went as planned. When my sister walked in unawares, my brother swooped down pinning her to the floor, whilst I held the open bottle up to her nose.

She was aghast and in between fits of rage and uncontrollable laughter, she got a pretty good wiff of the stuff.

Then I ran out of the room as my brother loosened his grip and it was pretty obvious what would happen next....
i.e. that my sister would chase him down and belt the crap out of him (so to speak) 
I locked my self in the toilet (which is the only room with a lock in the house) until she had appeared to have calmed down.
I stayed there for over half an hour.


Who was your favorite Goodies character (i.e. Grahame Green, Bill Oodie or Tim Brooke Taylor)? And what was your favorite episode?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never heard of it.

What would you do if I started running toward you while screaming?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd step out of the way.

How far could you run at top speed before being overcome with exhaustion?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Somewhere between 100m and 200m.

What's the thing you're most proud of?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My kids. ;-)


Do you want to hang out with me?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If that fire would be going, sure.

What is your favorite smiley?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oke This one! oke 



What was the last book you read?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Stone and the Flute.

Have you ever cheated while playing a board game?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think so. I haven't played one in a while.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

What's the farthest you've ever been from home?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not far enough!!

Apples or oranges?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Blueberries.

Yes or no?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe.

Do you have a nose hair problem?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thankfully, no.

How often do you clean your ears?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....oops, posted at the same time (this has happened to me once before already!)

I clean my ears too often I'd say!! ...which is about every second or third day.

What was the earliest crush you can remember having?
How old were you?
What was the person's name, personality etc?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

In high school because I'm slow like that. This chic Erin sat next to me in English class and was very cute and all shy too!


Did you vote today?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No. 

What was your last moment of self-reflection about?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...o.k., it was about hoping that trying medication for the first time can help me get a job and have some adequately satisfying involvement in the outside world; and then my art and Buddhist mindfulness being a way to help me bridge whatever gap is left. 

What on the horizon are you looking forward to?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Spring Break. I am going to visit my brother of 23. His fiancee is delivering his first child in Feb and we're going to go visit them. I hope it's a girl! I always wanted a little sister for some reason, but I'm sure I could settle for a niece! 

Have you ever liked someone so much it hurts?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

No. Can't say that.

What is your favorite animal and what about its character, personality appeals to you?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Cats are nice but it has to be dogs. I love how they're so loyal to you, everything I give, I get back in return.

Do you have neat handwriting?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have extremely sloppy handwriting.

Do you have any special talents?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

i can play the guitar, thats about it

do you have any piercings?if so, whereabouts?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have none.

What was the biggest lie you ever told?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm... I remember telling some kids I hung with when I was little that I was adopted. I made up a big story around it too, that I had heard ppl talking at a wedding I was at and that was how I found out I was adopted. :lol 


How do you take your coffee?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Milk and/or hazelnut liquid coffeemate

Have you ever farted and blamed it on someone else?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! Yeah, I'm sure I have. But in my defense, everybody farts.......sometimes..........
That sounds like a song.


What is your favorite salad dressing?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

back porch of the house, because it's very calm and peaceful. In the summer, anyway.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie-pop?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One good one! If you do it right, anyway.



How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Choosing just one is impossible, sorry.

If there's something strange in your neighbourhood, who're _you _gonna call?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The cupcake space avengers! Pew pew!


Speaking of cupcakes.. what's yr fav flavor of cupcakes?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha ha! That was funny.


Ummm..............chocolate cupcakes.......yummy..........


Do you like to share your cupcakes or keep them all to yourself?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to share them, but only with special friends.

Would you eat a cupcake that was the greatest cupcake ever made, but had a black hair on it?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, but I'd pick the hair off first.



If you could be any cartoon character or superhero, who would you be and whhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wonder Woman because invisible planes rock!


What song do you wish was written about you?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"surfin bird"

wassup?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh, nothing.

When you log on to SAS, where do you go first?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I click on "view new posts"...

How many times do you log into SAS each day?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

About 500 times average 


Whats yr fav color sharpie?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't like sharpies, I like the those markers that smell like fruits, the red one smells so good!

Have you ever scanned your face?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

nope.

have you ever been fired from a job?why?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not yet, but I have anxieties about that.

How many times do you use the bathroom per day?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Only one, but it lasts all day.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how much do you like rating stuff?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Not so much, 2.

How many babies have you kissed?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, the thought of dying is scary :afr 

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No. *knocks on wood*


Current favorite tv show?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Prison Break

What's your favorite kind of cookie?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

chocolate chip

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, can't say I have.

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes.


Last good movie you've seen?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:dd


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

hmmm, at the cinema it'd probably be "Children of Men" (haven't been to the pictures in a while)

on DVD it would be "A Streetcar Named Desire" which I watched last night.

What cute/funny little habit did you have as a child that only your close family or only you know about?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a blanket that was knit by my Godmother. I would walk around with my thumb through the hole right by one of the corners and suck my thumb. I was very attached to that blanket and was devastated when it went missing.


Favorite drink?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...maybe you should use Linus from Snoopy as your avatar, Coco. He had a blanket he loved as well.

Champagne, especially a particular Italian one of which the name I forget (but it tastes not unlike creamy soda!)

What movie/cartoon/television character do you most resemble in either, or both, looks and personality?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wilt from Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends, because I'm tall and skinny.









What is a song that's stuck in your head right now?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Ha! A song about llamas..

Do you like stuff?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

By stuff as in you mean things?... 

Then yeah, I like stuff. I have lots of stuff.

What is the farthest distance you have traveled on your own?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

On foot, nearly 30 miles.

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cupcakes! Shocking answer I know.


Done anything illegal recently?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I download music and games all the time, so sure.

Ever been arrested?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never but I've done many things that I could have been, and had the cops after me once.

Ever break somebodies window?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, someones front windshield.
If you were stranded on an island and could only bring one thing, what would it be?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A small box that magically includes all the essentials for being stranded on an island =D

How many medications are you on (if any). If not, what medication would you prefer to be on?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm on Lexapro 5 mg and I do have Klonopin to take as needed but I rarely take it, really.



Have you ever done any illegal drugs?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope.

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Three. (am I right?)


Have you had your coffee yet this morning?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If you could have dinner with anyone alive or deceased, who would have dinner with and why? It can be a private dinner to help with SA.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Larry David. He cracks me up.

Where is the farthest point on earth from your home that you've travelled?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

That would probably be Hawaii.

What is the longest time you have gone without eating anything?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

24 hours?

Have you ever stood up to anyone?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well, I told a girl who stalked me for years to never call me again.

What's your favorite fish to eat?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

About 21 knots.

Ever been stung by a wasp?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, once. I was stung by a paper wasp when I was about eight years old and I cried like a baby.

When you were younger, what kind of posters did you have on your wall?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Korn, Rob Zombie, Insane Clown Posse, Sonic the Hedgehog, and a collage I made out of pictures of my favorite bands at the time.

Yeah, I know. Corny as hell. :lol

What was your favorite band/singer/whatever when you were 12?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, by that age I was pretty much over NKOTB, and hadn't yet discovered the Beastie Boys, so I'd have to say either Kriss Kross, Salt 'n Pepa, or Weird Al. Weird.

If you had 3 minutes to evacuate your house, what would you take with you?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

New Kids on The Block! Ha ha All the way baby. How is THAT for corny!!



What would you say if I told you to jump right now?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

woops I posted to the wrong question.

I'd take my kids with me.

What would you say if I told you to jump right now?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.......


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd say, "I'm too comfortable right now to move for you."

What was the best dream you ever had?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have good dreams, mostly nightmares.

Have you ever said "have you ever"?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Runnnnnnnn! Unless they took on the appearance of cute little puppies or something. Then we might be able to communicate.

Spandex is hot y/n


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No way!! 



Do you have plans for today?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

NO. I'm so incredibly bored!

Do you usually 'celebrate' easter in any way?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

No, never, I just enjoy the extra day off.

Do you know your cell phone nr?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha no I don't! and I've had it for almost a year now! Shows how much I give my number out.



favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oreo ice cream

Have you ever been caught picking your nose?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

When I was younger.

Ever been caught naked?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Not by anyone that isn't supposed to see me naked.



What is your favorite clothes store?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

The ones that has plain t-shirts, socks, blue jeans, and where no cool young people work or shop.

Can i smoke here?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

sure, let me light it up for you.

Have you ever had one of those “I think I might be gay” moments?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Fairly regularly. To the point where I'm fairly sure I'm not gay. :lol 


What is the one life style or vocation that you'd love or like to have but certain things just get in the way?(for example, doubts or uncertainty make you think twice about it.) ..maybe there are a few, even?


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish I could Showjump up the ranks with my horse and attend huge shows where lots people watched me and thought I was a brilliant rider.

I wish I could throw lavish dinner parties and invite groups of madly interesting and intelligent people, and I would be the perfect hostess, witty, social, loveable etc

Thanks to SA I don't see myself doing any of those things though.

Question:
Do you often find yourself having tension dreams and repetitive tension dreams? If so, what do you repetitively dream about? What does your mind torture you with at night?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopelessness, being weak, screwing up life in general, being alone forever... Don't exactly know what a tension dream is though...

What is the highest score you've gotten in a game before?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know, something like 32 million, at a pinball machine.

What's the name of the nearest airport from your home?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I think its Dulles International airport.

Would you rather survive an attack by a shark or by a swarm of killer bees?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Killer bees.

Would you rather get beaten up by ronald mcdonald or the burger king guy?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ronald McDonald.. the king guy freaks me the hell out as it is.


What do you do when yr bored out of yr mind at 1:30 am?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban people on SAS of course! BTW you're banned!

What CD is in your CD player right now?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva - Our Own Island


What's the last album you bought?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink Moon - Nick Drake

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The bad internet.



What is YOUR guilty pleasure? (yeah I'm being real original, but I can't think of a new question!)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis.

Who is your favorite duck?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Daffy I suppose.

What is something you're ashamed of?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im not ashamed of anything

What change for the positive have you made in this world?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh it's just a bunch of baby turtle shells

what's those noices coming from your basement at night?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't have a basement, and I don't think any noices are there.

How do you best pass the time?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleeping!

Which is better: hot chocolate on a cold day or chocolate milk on a hot day?


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

Hot chocolate on a cold day!

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gloves.

What is your favorite month?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

June - I graduate this year, it's my birth month, and it's warm!!

My av is gorgeous y/n


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Y

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I eat at random times of the day, so I guess my breakfast counts as lunch. Cornflakes hehe.

Have you ever had a wart removed?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ummmm, nope. Never been an issue. :stu

If you could eat _anything_ right now, what would it be?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Stromboli or stuffed shrimp.



Do you remember any of your dreams from last night? If so, describe what you remember from it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No.

If won a free trip to anywhere in the world where would you go?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Damn, so many places I'd want to go...
but if it's free, then Japan. (Since it's so expensive)

What's the last place on Earth you'd go to?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Tea

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Waste my time on the internet.

Asia or Africa?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Asia.

What's your favorite brand of chewing gum?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Orbits

What shampoo do you use?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Whatever near-empty bottle which happens to lie in the shower.

When you're walking around town, do sometime want to just lie down face first on the sidewalk, still holding your grocery bags?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not really

Have you ever accidentally set a bag of popcorn on fire in the microwave?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Burnt, yes. Fire, no.

If you burn your food, will you still eat it or try again from scratch?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm too lazy to start again so I'm eating it.

What's your favourite sport? If you have one.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Internet surfing.

When you can't sleep, what do you think about?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sleeping.

What do you smell like at this very moment?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

*takes a whiff* Like a person who's been out shovelling snow for an hour.

Will it ever stop snowing?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Like roses...in a compost heap.

Do you smoke?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oops


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Like a mix between a unabomber-documentary and a greek tragedy...

Can you play an instrument?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Piano somewhat

Glitter?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Nopsolutely not! Get that stuff away from me! I've been traumatized by it enough as it is! :cry

What's your tragic glitter story?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm covered in paint and glitter right now all to make a project for my friend. Not for him but for him to give to Von Iva. He's going to get the hug for all my hard work :cry


Milk?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no, thank you.



have you recently had a cold? or do you have one right now?


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a pretty nasty one about a month ago.

What is the last thing you ate?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chocolate pudding.

What's your favorite team in the NHL? If you don't care about ice hockey, then post your favorite toothpaste brand, whatever.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

The San Fernando Humpbacks.

How much time do you spend on the internet per day?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....as much as I need to. 
-No, o.k. I probably spend something like around 2 hours on the computer a day. But it could be more. I email people as well as come here.

I just saw "Little Britain". -What do you think of the show? Do you have any favorite segments? Does it sometimes gross you out?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't find it that funny really, all the phrases are WAY OVERUSED here. Vicky Pollard is good though. And yeah, some bits are a bit...disgusting.

What's the weather like over there? It's sunny, cold and extremely foggy here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We're about to get a storm, so school was cancelled =)

Question: who you risk your life for someone, and if so who?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

In the heat of the moment, if someone's life was in danger, I'd act without thinking to help them.

Who is your hero?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

batman.


can you touch your elbow with your tongue?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No. But I wish I could now.

Which is better for you?; freezing rain or sleet?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Late 1700s, at the dawn of the U.S.

Who is your favorite comedian?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I like all comedians... but I like newsy ones best like Steven Colbert or John Stewart.

Absolute peace on Earth? Possible?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No.

Why did the chicken cross the basketball court?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to get to the hot chicks?



how long can you run without stopping?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5 miles

how many push ups can you do?


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the last time I was timed I did about 45 in a minute.

Have you ever donated blood?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes. I donate as often as they allow me to. 

Are you in pain?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My back hurts, kind of...

What would you buy if I gave you 100 dollars?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Dog food.

what kind of soap do you use in the shower?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Dial Anti-Bacterial (Citrus Sensation)

What in the world are you doing up at this hour??


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's only 2:00 here, it's not that late and I can't sleep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

oops no question....are you bored?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yep. It's 4am here. I get off work at 2:30am each night and I'm usually bored so I come here 

Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bedpost overnight?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope.

Are you celebrating this awful day?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not celebrating, no

Do smarties have the answer?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Would you rather have the ability to be invisible or the ability to fly?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Invisible! Definitely.


What are you going to do today?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

in the brain

what is your favorite number?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thirty-oneteen

What is your favorite word?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome.


What did you get me for Valentine's Day?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A heart car, remember?

When do you go to bed at night?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah! That was the best heart car E.V.E.R.!!  Thanks again! :squeeze 


I go to bed around 11 pm every night.



Same question because I'm not feeling original today! When do you go to bed? :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Early tonight! I love sleep.

gloves or mittens?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Truck

Are you a zombie who steals cartons of milk thinking they are brains?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

indeed i am sir

have you ever destroyed a bustling metropolis?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No, but it's my main goal in life obviously.

Are you as tired as I am?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, I had an early night (2am) because I had to be up at 8am.

What's your favourite flavour of ice cream?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

chocolate peanut butter swirl


milk chocolate or dark chocolate, what do you like better?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

God

You have to loose one body part. Which one will it be?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

pinky toe

Ever been arrested?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

But if you lose your pinky toe then you won't be able to balance!

Yeah, I have actually, once. For drinking in public with friends.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

If your skin turned into a different color (i.e. blue, green, purple, red), what color would you choose for it to be and why?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blue, because it's my favorite color, yo.

*insert same question here*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Green, because it's MY favorite color, yo!

*insert same question here*


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Green so I can camoflauge myself in the forest.

If you were given the power to solve 1 mystery, which would it be?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oops I forgot to put a question on my last reply. 

That's an incredibly tough question, I wouldn't be able to choose, there's so many things. Off the top of my head now, I'd like to know what happened on that night to Madeline.

What's your favourite type of bird?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hawks are pretty cool...

Are you mad because I couldn't think of a question?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Furious! :wife

What's the best way to channel your *RAGE!!*

?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BY RANTING TO PEOPLE AND BREAKING STUFF YO.

are you angry right now?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No. I'm actually feeling very relaxed and calm. I think I may even be...happy?

What's with the yo's? lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just like em hehe. I mean, yo.

What's you're favorite word? this one has most likely been used before.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

**** (the f-word lol) because it's so multidimensional

Which of these smilies is better and why? :boogie, :clap


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a sock

Do you ever talk to your pants?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No. My pants will talk to themselves.

Your current domicile is surrounded by an infinite horde of zombies wanting to taste your flesh right at this minute. What is the first thing you will do?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Engage my Ninja attributes.

How small are we, relative to the entire universe?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh ****..like..really small

can you get me a coffee?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No
:cup 

Have you ever played with a walkie talkie and picked up signals from random people?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yea actually as a kid.. picked up a phone conversation!


Ever pick up alien signals?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No, my tinfoil hat seems to be working.

Ever put yourself in a cardboard box and left yourself in the attic?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in one right now.

If you could have one super power what would it be?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

the power to read people's minds.

Have you mastered the Carlton dance?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup, I have Carltondanceria..









What was your favorite Nicktoon?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Invader Zim followed closely by Rocko!


Can you write with yr feet?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I've also been typing with my feet this whole time.

Are you Emo?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Yayer!

Are YoU Emo? Hmm? o_0


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No i'm an emu.

Do you know what in holy hell  means?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's supposed to be a face......

?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What?

What's your favorite fictional location?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Quahog, RI

Did you expect the Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!!

Do you have anything without any spam in it?


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes, and we're out of cheddar, so don't even ask.

Have you ever lingered in an elevator and made silly noises whenever someone presses a button? And do you assign specific noises to specific buttons when you're doing it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahaha no but I should definitely try it. 

What would you do if you found a baboon in your closet?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd have a heart attack, especially if it were a mandrill baboon :afr

Right or left handed?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Left handed =)

Same question.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes. The whole world dancing in unison would be pretty great I think!

Pen or pencil? (my questions suck I know shutup)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Pen cause there's never a frickin' sharpener.

Raspberries or blueberries?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blueberries all the way. MMM blueberry pie.

Are you addicted to this site?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Uhh, happiness?

What's your favorite element (of the Periodic Table of Elements)?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

There's just too many! Ok, if I have to pick one then Potassium because I always remember it's K.

What are you wearing?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

This shirt:









Bare-footed or sock-footed?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm socked right now but usually prefer bare.


What planet would you like to vacation on?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Saturn, image looking up in the sky at those rings

What is your favourite time of year?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The time when somebody asks me what my favorite time of the year is so I can answer them with this.

Do you know how to make paper airplanes?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

crappy ones...

Ever broken a bone?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope

Your favorite sandwich is?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Anything with chicken I suppose.

Do you wear glasses/contact lenses?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, but hardly ever wear them.

Ever been bitten by something?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Old school! It's all about Mario and Donkey Kong!


Are you infested with sumo squirrels?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I prefer Samurai Lizards!

What century do you wish you were born in?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I would like to be from the future century in which there is a cure for ugliness and all other things that girls find undesirable about me.

Did you get anything for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I got this heart container filled with warhead candies from my sister and my niece made me a valentines card, that's about it.

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

English, and broken *** Spanish, so 2.

What's your favorite genre?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jay-Z said it best...there's only 2 genres, good music and bad.

What's your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Bell pepper& mushroom

Beef or chicken?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Chicken!!


yo mama or yo llama?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yo llama, SONNN!

Pancakes or waffles??


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pancakes!!










Would you like cheese with that?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Hell to the yes please? 

sausage or baccon?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bacon

scrambled eggs or that other kind?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Over easy

What's your favorite restaurant?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Chinese restaurant (any)~ 

What would do if you become blind?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

There's not really much you could do.

Who would win in a fight Oprah or Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oprah!!! Yeah baby!


What is your favorite snack?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

peanut butter on toast

What's one kind of food you can't stand?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feta Cheese - The smell prevents me from getting close enough to taste it

Have you ever played a PnP RPG ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No. WTF is that???? !!! ??? ha ha 



What do you wear to bed?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

An RPG is a type of video game...and I sleep in my pants with no shirt.

What is your fav color?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Green! I love love love love green. Purple is my second fave. Ha ha how do you like that. You got a bonus answer. he he


Last song you listened to?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

are you making fun of me because i'm color blind? breen, but sometimes i get it confused with brown.


do you know how to dance?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

opps. 
CoconutHolder :

Damian Marley feat. Stephen Marley - All Night


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I know how not to dance

Who's your favorite singer?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Robert Plant

Who's your favorite drummer?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kelly Harris!! Check the avi! Though Janet Weiss is a close second.


Keeping with the theme.. who's yr fav guitarist?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Beth Cameron (Forget Cassettes)

Who (or what) is your favorite team mascot?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

That freakyass thing in your avatar would make an amazing mascot! Albeit the football players might get nightmares, but hey...

Do you like to have fun with food coloring!?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Sure, I love to tie-dye all my white clothes.

Have you ever cried in front of the opposite sex?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've cried in front of everyone 


If a band(of yr choice) asked you to go on tour with them would you?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

No way. I'm too afraid of everything to do something like that.

Have you ever cooked something that tasted so foul, nobody, not even yourself, would eat it?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No, don't think so.My secret is to NEVER be creative.

When was the last time you jumped around in a puddle, for fun.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When I was younger I used to ride my bike through puddles.

Do you think it's hard coming up with questions for this thread?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no



so ummmm, yeeeaaahhhhhh. hows it going?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

fine

you?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Just fine.
How're you all ?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

still kicking

Do you want to end this thread?


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

No, this is fun!

Have you ever been doused in shaving cream and run down the middle of your street screaming, "The shavers are coming! The shavers are coming!"


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

No that's lame....

Have you ever try to wear a dozen different kind of underwear at the same time?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You shouldn't assume I wear underwear.

Have you ever vomited in public?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I tried to, but nothing comes out.

Have you ever vomited in your underwear?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

not sure how to take that question, but i've never vomitted into my underwear, but probably have vomitted whilst wearing my underwear!

have you ever seen a ufo?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was on a cruise ship once, years ago, and I noticed *stuff* zig-zagging up amongst the stars. I certainly couldn't identify what they were.

What was the name of your third grade teacher?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Mrs. Wiggles

Ever had to wear braces?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope, though maybe I should have...

What would you want to do on a date?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Something fun, not all old people status. =P

BLT with turkey or avocado cheese burger?

MMM...


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

sex education

What's for dinner?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

French toast.

what do you do when you're bored?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

touch my body

do you hate to go to work?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

photo of myself

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a cup of woop ***. 

No I pretty much like water and a cup of coffee in the mornin'/ wait I like gatorade too, the blue frost kind. And raspberry iced tea is really good too. :stu 



White meet or dark meet?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ummm, I'd rather not find myself at either a white meet or a dark meet. :stu :lol 

Do you like olives on your pizza?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yes!

Do you have any special talents?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Touching my body :stu 

Do you want to destroy something?


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

um, nope. 

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh yes!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

had one, dead already

Do you eat dogs?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, my dwarf hamster Buddy. =)

Cd player or Mp3 player?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

kevinffcp said:


> had one, dead already
> 
> Do you eat dogs?


MMM dogs.

Same question.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mp3 player any day. No I don't eat dogs 

When was the last time you cut yourself?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Intentionally? Been several months. Unintentionally? I'm a klutz. I'm always hurting myself at work!

What's better.. Kaspers hot dogs or Casper the ghost?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

casper the ghost

what was the last food you ate?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

steak

do you like sticks?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

sticks as in sticks? I have no preference

did you ever play basketball?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

well, I do play BALLS...

basketball or football?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Basketball.

Who framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

who is roger rabit?

do you speak french?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Me no je vais a la plage parce que le guignol est chouette! To answer your question, no.

Have you ever seen a centipede?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Eww, yes

winter or summer?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

WINTER!

Joy or elation?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Elation.


Favorite season?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Spring

Internet or TV?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

what is this TV thing you speak of?

Do you blame it on sunshine, moonlight, good times, or the boogie?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Definitely boogie. 

Lemon or lime?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Lime

beef or chicken?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

beef

rare or well-done?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

rare

man or beast?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

breast

elves or dwarfs?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

elves

male or female?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Females :cig


up or down?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

up

left or right?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

right


Einstein or Mariah Carey?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Both

agree or disagree?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Agree to disagree.

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sunset

Tupac or Biggie?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

2pac

smart or dumb


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

dumb

pretty or ugly?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

way too pretty

drive or walk


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

both 

?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

!

[email protected]#$%& ?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:yes !!

:stu ??


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeaaaaaaah Boyyyyeeee

You know what time it is?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Time for Flavor Flav to give me his clock so I can see what time it is!

??????


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

That's the question!

Or IS IT??


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes it is!

Right?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe.

To be or not to be, is that the question?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, 2 bees is the question!

Do you have insomnia?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess so..

Do you want to %^&$?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't know, I'm not a man =p

Cheddar cheese or mozarella?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mozzarella

chicken noodle or vegetable soup?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chicken noodle.

Do you like maple sirop (sp?)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Very much so.

Facebook or Myspace?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Facebook fer sure.

Do you have conversations in you head regularly?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course it's normal. =p

Oldschool nintendo is awesome y/n


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes. Yes, it is.

Have you ever laughed at something in public that you really should not have laughed at, and if so, what was it?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes. I always laugh at people with funny accents when I really shouldn't but I can't control it. I try my best to hide it though.

When did you wakeup today?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

11:00! I got to sleep in. It was very nice.


Is it warmer out than usual today where you live?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kinda, since it's raining.

Do you read the newspaper?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

A macaw.

Who are you in love with?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No one.

Who do you hate?


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

No one.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Me

Do you like Donald Duck?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Indeed!


Who would win the ultimate duck championship.. Daffy or Donald?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Huh? Darkwing Duck would pwn them both!

Punk Rock or Metal?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's too late, I died!

Do you know how to swim?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no.



how long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2 minutes ...I just tested

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

51 sec. now i feel lightheaded...



what the most you can bench press?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

225

How often do you go to gym?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

don't need to go to the gym. i have one at home.



you like the feel of the "PUMP"?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm pumped on the pump! I've been working out more lately.

Is Drew Carey ruining The Price is Right for you?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I won't even watch it now. Should of let the show go out in a blaze of glory.


Do you have yr pets spayed or neutered?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yah


would you rather lose an arm or lose an eyeball? why?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Arm. I'm half blind as it is and I'm freakishly protective of my eyes. Pretty much my worst fear is going blind 


Would you rather lose an arm or a leg?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Leg.

Where's waldo?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In witness protection.

How old are you in dog years?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

168.. I'm the oldest dog ever!


How old are you in tree years?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

1

How old are you in cupcake years?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

1294612946124. Cupcakes never survive for very long.

How many 4-year olds would it take to beat you up?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1/2 a four year old. my 2 year old nephew beats me up all the time.



what your fav. gum brand?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have Orbits most of the time.

What do you use to cure a headache?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sudafed mostly since it's almost always a sinus headache. Gatorade if it's a handover headache.


Hey baby, what's yr sign?


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Taurus.

Do you enjoy reading? If so, do you remember the first time you realized you did?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I do enjoy reading, but I'm too lazy most of the time to get interested in books.

What was the last book you've read?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't remember.

Party or Partay?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Partay...

crunk or hyphy?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Unplugged.

Paper or plastic?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Neither.


Do you want to know what love is?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

baby don't hurt me
don't hurt me
no more


Where is heaven?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know but your avatar looks like a picture of it. 

why? why???? tell me why?????


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Because I said so.

When was your last bowel movement?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

1 hour ago.

Do you like Peter Kay?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

not my cuppa tea no

Do you like Bill Hicks?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't even know who he is..

Do you know who he is?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Name sounds familiar but nope.


What's yr fav comic?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Captain Underpants!

Blah, blah, blah?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All the time, yo.

Blargh?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Bleergh!

Do you think the questions in this thread have gotten particularly lazy recently?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Silly, not lazy.

How should the U.S. Fed balance its concerns with the sagging economy in relation to its concerns for inflation?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't know.

Have you ever had hiccups for over an hour?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe... I don't quite remember... They usually go away in a few minutes for me.

What is the biggest book you have read?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Stone and the Flute - Hans Bemmann.....864 pages

How do you sit when you're on the computer? I'm constantly spinning back and forth! :clap


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I usually kinda cross my legs under the chair. Hard to explain.

Have you ever been in a pillow fight?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I have, and literally too...I used to wrestle my pillows.

What can you see from your window?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

darkness

what are you smelling right now?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This mediterranean couscous I just ate. It was really nice.

Google or Yahoo?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Google. Now, if you asked me this question in 1999, the answer would have been different.

How long have you been using the internet?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

We got a comp when I was 14.. so 10 years.


Does a monster live under yr bed?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shhh he can read this. :afr :afr :afr 




does the monster under your bed hit you with a wooden paddle (with holes to eliminate wind resistance)?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, he is a wooden paddle.

The internetz or TV?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

interwebs!


What's yr current obsession?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh i dunno..just general self-destruction

do you want extra cheese on it?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Always!!


Would you like fries with that?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes


curly or regular fries


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No!

Can i talk to the manager?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am the manager!!!



what do you want?!!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I found a finger in my kebab!!

May i see your hands??


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

see, i have all my fingers!









can i see your hand?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:lol

No.. my hands are uh.. busy at the moment


Can I see yr foot?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, my toenails are way to long!

will you cut my toenails?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sure, i need more finger for my "kebab"



you like kebab?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Not anymore thankyou.

Where do you see yourself five minutes from now?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally getting around to straightening my hair hopefully. It's a slow process!

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably pancakes.

What's your favourite tv show?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....hmmm. At the moment it is: "Kath and Kim".
Don't worry if you don't know it, it's an Aussie show. 
(you can always do a you tube search of course if your interested)

What was the best vacation you ever took?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My trip out to the Western U.S. when I was eight. Very memorable.

Where is your favorite place to go outside your home?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Depends on my mood

What's your middle name?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Claire.

When did you last go ice skating?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never.

Do you like pretzels?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I like them when they're choking Bush :yes


How much do you love tacos?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tacos are pretty amazing I have to admit.

Cupcakes or regular cake?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cupcakes!! :lol


regular cake or icecream cake?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Icecream cake by far. Loooove it.

Uhh. *thinks of question*
Do you own a cell phone?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yep.

How many pillows do you use at night?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have 3 but only sleep on one usually.

Name something red without turning your head (haha rhyme not intended)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the cover of my japanese book has some red, but i'm color blind so i could be orange.




are you color blind?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope

would you go to Wizard World if you can get in for free?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes. but i'm still going even if i have to pay. wizard world L.A. next month.




are you feeling cold?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nope

are you feeling hot?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not really.

How much money would it take for you to eat a live moth?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depends. because when you sleep you could be eating bugs that come by your mouth ... without noticing u did it.

which of these one thing would you do?
1 > Jump off the cliff w/ a parachute
2 > jump out of an airplane w/ a parachute


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I learned from my parasailing adventure that I was meant for the ground. I have the pic of me throwing up midair to prove it :lol


Aren't eclipses exciting?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Earth shattering. I can't see it now though.....it clouded up and started snowing.


What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Summer because it is warm, obviously, and I can wear flip flops everywhere.

What is your favourite kind of pie?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pizza pie. I guess that's kinda cheatin', but I don't care. =D

What is the last thing you bought?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

last thing i bought was pizza, should be here soon


What are your worst job ever, and why?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Candy factory. It was hellishly repetitive and I dealt with @sshole coworkers.

Who is your favorite superhero/heroine?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man.

Did you see the eclipse?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What eclipse?

How often do you do laundry?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

About once a month.. when I totally run out of clothes to wear.


Are you in league with the njodis kitten?


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I've been in the hospital a couple times. I slipped on a freshly mopped floor at work this summer and cut my head on the molding. I didn't get knocked out or anything, but I had to go to the ER and get three staples. They felt sooo weird going in. 
EDIT: OOPS, I got confused and answered an earlier post.. I don't know that particular kitty but I'm definitely a cat lover! 

What is one of your greatest ambitions in life? What are you doing to meet your goal?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

at the moment:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=76981&p=866776
nothing... :rain

oh and to finish school.

do you like rainy days?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I do like rainy days, and especially when there is a big dramatic thunderstorm!

What is the most reckless thing you've done?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

@ night i was working late on a friday night, and I went to my co-workers place instead of returning home, and when i was driving i skidded in the rain, and i crashed my car.


Do you still sleep with a nite light at night ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I prefer it dark...

Do you have any interesting rituals that help you sleep? (I can't sleep without my fans noise)


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Yess, my desk has to be organized and fuzzy slippers have to be perfectly aligned slightly to the left side.

How many showers do you take each day?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

one

Cold or hot water?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hot hot hot water mmm. But in the summer cold maybe. But not freezing cold. Showers are just meant to be warm.

How many times a day do you brush your hair?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never.

What's the most physically challenging feat you've ever accomplished?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Running for 2 hours

What's the most amazing thing you have ever done?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... probably graduating summa c*m laude in the #1 position in my academic department in college.

Where do you go to be alone?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

My locker

How often do you want to be alone?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rarely, but it seems to happen a lot.

how often do you say hi to a stranger (if you do go out) ?
only those who go out, please answer


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Occasionally. When I'm out walking I'll sometimes say "hi" to people passing me. Sometimes I can't even manage to do that, as simple as it is. 

..
What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eggs


....
what is your favorite dinner food?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Any breakfast food.

...

Have you ever been on an airplane?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yes i have.

have you ever been on a boat?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Twice. I loaded up on dramamine and I still got sick uke


Ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

To get to heaven




What's your favorite movie?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

American Beauty 

Which movie you dislike the most?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Spiderman 3

Name a song you dislike


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Any song on the radio


What's yr fav song?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

"Kumbaya, my Lord" 

country music or hardcore gangsterr music?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

gangsterrrr

do you like skittles?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

dittles!

cheetos or flaming hot cheetos?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

cheetos

Snakes or spiders?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Snakes!


Badger badger badger?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Badger~

Do or Die?


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do.

Sugar in your tea?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

no,Honey

Guacamole or salsa?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Salsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Chips or dips?!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Neither

Nice or Nasty


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice!



Chicks or Pricks?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Chicks

Black or White?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

salsa

yes or no?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

haha damn


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

haha.. yes!

go or stay?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

go

clean or dirt?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

either

wibble or wobble ?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

wobble of course

what is your next question?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i dunno


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I dunno either

What channel is your TV on most of the time?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Comedy Central and Cartoon Network


What channel is yr tv never on?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lifetime, I hate the channel so much!

same question?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

MTV! I will brave Lifetime for Golden Girls :hide


Do you think milk is just the best drink ever?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I do!

Chocolate milk or strawberry milk?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chocolate milk
(milkshake) hehe
...

carl's jr or in and out ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Carls Jr.. I am endlessly fascinated by the star shaped nuggets :yes


What's the deal with In and Out? Everyone raves but it tastes like normal burgers to me :con


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Carls Jr.. I am endlessly fascinated by the star shaped nuggets :yes
> 
> What's the deal with In and Out? Everyone raves but it tastes like normal burgers to me :con


In-n-Out sucks big whang. It's over hyped garbage, and they suck with the shake portions! DUDE, SHAKES ARE THE BEST PART! YA ARSEHOLES!

Would you rather have pop tarts or toaster strudel?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

torlin said:


> chocolate milk
> (milkshake) hehe
> ...
> 
> carl's jr or in and out ?


[youtube:3j3d8n6k]6TIRoc9RWOs[/youtube:3j3d8n6k]

:lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pop-Tarts FTW!

Pepsi or Coca Cola?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gator aid


Do you believe In God?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Do you exercise, and if so, what do you do?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

When I remember to I do sit ups,push up and pull ups.


Do you have any Tattoos?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope.

Do you breath through your mouth or your nose?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Nostrils

what do you feel like doing right now?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Going home.

What time of the day (morning, afternoon, evening) is your favorite?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

morning


If you were one of the seven dwarves, which one would you be?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dopey

If you were one of the seven deadly sins, which one would you be?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Envy, I envy some ppl when I shouldn't. :stu 


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

food i hope.
- - - 

what is one thing that you would change about yourself?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Be more athletic.

Whats your favorite thing to eat for breakfast?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well every day for the past 3 years my breakfast has been a bag of popcorn so it must be my fav :lol


What's yr fav midnight snack?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It varies, I just eat whatever's around.

Sonic The Hedgehog or Super Mario?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Alien or Predator?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hybrid Alien and predator.

Die Hard 1, 2, 3 or 4, which is better?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

(i believe the proper term for that is Predalien, sir)

Either 1 or 2, not sure.

Godfather Part 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I haven't seen any of 'em. :hide 

Super Mario 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

super mario world


killer instinct or mortal combat


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Finish him~

Ryu or ken?


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Ryu

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

luigi who?



nintendo or sony?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nintendo!


Nintendo or Atari?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Atari!

XBOX 360 or PS3?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

360

Old school video games or next gen?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Old school!

Internet or video games?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Video games

Can you Crank dat Soulja Boy?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've heard that phrase before but have no idea what it means :con I'll assume no!


Hotdog or corndog?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

uh.... yeah, sure... :con 

Headphones or earphones?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

banned for posting at the same time as me!!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I've heard that phrase before but have no idea what it means :con I'll assume no!
> 
> Hotdog or corndog?


corndog

earphone or headphone?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Headphones shaped like hot dogs...

This or that?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

This

Adsense or Cnx?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

adsense

Google or Yahoo?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Google

SAF or SAS?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SAS, I'm afraid of SAF ops 

Myspace or Facebook?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Never have looked at that facebook site so I guess myspace.


cds or records?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cds...I've never looked at facebook either

Cds or MP3s?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mp3s


lost or found ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lost

Who was your favorite Rugrat? Chucky FTW!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Phil!

Who's freakier, Michael Jackson or Ronald McDonald?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ronald McDonald
[youtube:38i7y0b7]Q16KpquGsIc[/youtube:38i7y0b7]

- - -

favorite advertising slogan?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Hey Remington, shave this." :rofl

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...that's easy: my gourmet specialty chicken, avocado, swiss cheese, alfalfa, lettuce and cranberry sauce sandwiches!!!
-Always a great hit at a picnic!

Have you ever pierced anything other than your ear lobes?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope

Do you want anything else pierced? If so, what?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hell no lol. 

What is your favourite alcoholic drink? If you have one.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Coronas! Though Vodka and Red Bulls are quickly climbing my fav list :yes


Would you wear a cape everywhere if it was socially acceptable?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yes tho preferably a jedi cloak

What would you do if you were living with a sociopath?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Move out

What would you do if you woke up one day and you couldn't find any people around for miles?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'd call people out of town and see if they reply.

Would you strangle a kitten for $1000?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No way. 

Would you grow a mullet for life (you couldn't wear a hat) for $100,000? It has to be a really hardcore mullet.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

no way!



if you could go on vacation anywhere right now, where would you go?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Japan

If you could rob a bank and never be caught or suspected, would you do it?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sure why not?

Why not?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Because your parents taught you better than that.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to have a lot of pokemon cards.

Mew or Mewtwo?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Mew or Mewtwo?


neither

----

who's better kirk or picard?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Picard

If you could instantly learn any language right now what would it be?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

japanese

happy or sad?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy I guess.

Have you ever ran naked through a field of dandelions?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have SA, remember? Haha. Unless I was 110% sure that nobody could see me then there's no way.

When was the last time you texted someone?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm...... I'd say a month or so.

Umm....... What is your favorite zoo animal?


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm.....bears.

Would you rather get your first kiss by someone you dont like or have your first kiss at 40?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i aready been kissed by someone i like.



is it hot where your at too?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

its kind of warm and cozy

in your opinion, which is the more important number, pi or e?


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

pi - never failed me in geometry class! 

who's the better bubblegum popstar, britney or christina?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Christina. Not that I'm a fan, but she's clearly a much better singer, and has kept public showings of her genitals to a minimum.

What do you say when you stub your toe?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

ahh, Shibal!!

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no.



do you believe in the "after-life"?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope


You believe in aliens?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

No

Do you believe in God?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no.



do you believe in a higher power?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes to ghosts, aliens, and an after life... =D

Do you believe in a one true love?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Holy shyte 2 people just posted right as I did. Yes I believe in God, and God is that higher power. 

DO YOU LIKE BACON?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i believe in a few "one true love(s)".




do you believe in magic?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope but it's fun to think about!


Do you believe in the flying spaghetti monster?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

crap i'm to slow.


bacon is alright. it's not something i would it all the time though. maybe once a month




whats you fav. subway sandwich?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I used to, until I had a recent reconnection with God. Haha.

Oi, this horrible human being believes in God, ain't that funny? =P

American Idol sucks, right?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ancient master said:


> crap i'm to slow.
> 
> bacon is alright. it's not something i would it all the time though. maybe once a month
> 
> whats you fav. subway sandwich?


Cold cuts g thang.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

yep!

What do you do when someone disses you?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Depends on who it is, if it's a friend I know it's in good nature, but if it's someone I don't like I'll chew them out.

Family Guy or South Park?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sean88 said:


> Family Guy or South Park?


i like Family Guy.

if i go to a comic convention, should i dress up as stewie or brian ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Family Guy


compton or watts


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > Family Guy or South Park?
> ...


brian.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Brian, I'm not a big Stewie fan, and Compton. Haha!

Which sucked more, high school or college?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sean88 said:


> Which sucked more, high school or college?


college

Do you still communicate with your old high school buddies ?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

All the time.

What is your ultimate dream career?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sean88 said:


> What is your ultimate dream career?


stay @ home & make money .... oh wait i do that already

who do you like more autobots or decepticons ?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ooh, that's tough. I'll go with the good guys. 'Blackout' was pretty cool, though.


Laptop or desktop?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Laptop.

What is it you've done in your life that you're most proud of?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> What is it you've done in your life that you're most proud of?


able to start and be a successful eBay powerseller.
-----------------------

Do you like taking pictures /or the one taking a picture?


----------



## girlleo19 (Feb 23, 2008)

the one who's taking a picture..

Do you like pickles??why or why not?? :rofl


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

girlleo19 said:


> Do you like pickles??why or why not??


i like pickles because they are good with a nice sandwhich

- - - - - - -

what is your favorite sandwhich?


----------



## girlleo19 (Feb 23, 2008)

ham sandwich...

do you drink??


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont drink,i used too but not anymore

do you like walking in the rain?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Roped said:


> do you like walking in the rain?


depends.

----------

Do you like rain as drizzle / rain as pouring / or storm ?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Storms. Everything else is boring.

Does eating chocolate make you feel better?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not typically, unless maybe it is a chocolate milkshake from my favorite place.

If you could only be given one food for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

turkish delight

If you had to change your first and last name what would they be?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Stud Beefpile.

How many hours do you spend on the computer per day?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

On days like today, a lot.

What would make your life better right now?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> What would make your life better right now?


to be asthma-free.

- - - - - - - - - - -

Have you gone to any SAS meet ups?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

torlin said:


> Have you gone to any SAS meet ups?


No, that would take some serious leg-pulling...

...

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Chocolate or Vanilla?


Chocolate, i hope we talking about ice cream

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Do you have a favorite dance movie, if yes what is the movie's title?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hairspray

What's your favorite book?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hmm tough, tough choice but probably Strangers by Dean Koontz.


What's the farthest you've traveled to see a band?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never even been to a concert because of SA..... ops 

:wel or :wel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> I've never even been to a concert because of SA..... ops
> 
> :wel or :wel


like where is your question?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> I've never even been to a concert because of SA..... ops
> 
> :wel or :wel


 :wel for sure

:boogie or :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I prefer :yay because I've always seen it as a sarcastic smiley, for some reason.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

There is no question, what should i do?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

you should make a question!


Has this game gotten out of control?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Definately.We should have more sensible questions.

Do you like monkeys?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm never playing this game again


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey!! What's with this not asking question stuff?!? 

The kids today and that trendy "i'm not following the rulez" attitude is it??


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yes.

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I actually counted once and now I can't remember. In the 700-800 range I believe. That was one very boring night :lol


Why do tv dinners suck so much?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Because they don't...

Do they?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes they do. So hard!


If you were a Smurf.. which Smurf would you be?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

The blue one.

How many cupcake space avengers can you eat in one minute?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

much more than your mom!

are you smelly right now?


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

halfway there!

have you ever boiled eggs until they exploded?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Have you ever been on fire?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Have you ever been on fire?


no

------------------------------
have you ever like art classes at school ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not really.

When was the last time you got a headache?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a mild one at this very moment.

When's the last time you got a stomach ache?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

About a few seconds ago.

Are you listening to music at the moment?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Are you listening to music at the moment?


yes.

------------------------------------------------------

How often do you let your mind wonder ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Too often!

How often do you actually 'wander'?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Quite a lot. I'm totally happy with tons less SA while traveling and have been lucky enough to travel tons.


Do you enjoy funky headwear?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> Do you enjoy funky headwear?


I don't normally do headwear at all, but would be open to a ...funky? hat under certain circumstances.

...

Do you believe in the existence of Bigfoot?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No.

Do you believe in magic? And I hope you do.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I you believe in magic in a young girl's heart
How the music can free her whenever it starts :b


Isn't Gremlins an awesome movie?!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Isn't Gremlins an awesome movie?!


Sure. back in the times.

- - - -

anyone seen Beowulf yet?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No sir

What was your favorite movie as a kid?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> What was your favorite movie as a kid?


Neverending Story

- - - - - - - -

What was your most embarrassing moment when you were a kid?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

flag foot ball during P.E. I was wearing those rip away pants and instead of grabbing my flag this kid grabbed my pants! I was wearing boxers though, thank God.



Favorite Color?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> Favorite Color?


Black

----------------------------------

how many things do you own that is black?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Probably several dozen or so... Just my dress socks alone add up.

Were you ever good at any sports?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Were you ever good at any sports?


Yeah, I was good at soccer (the sport your you use to kick a black and white ball)

-------------------------------------------

How many online websites of social-networking do you belong to currently? (*social-networking includes facebook, myspace, etc).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

2, counting the ones with actual profiles.

What's for dinner?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> What's for dinner?


Food is for dinner

---------------------------------------------------

The last person to make you cry?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Me, in feeling sorry for myself. 


What is your favorite time of the day and why?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Between 4:30 and 5 at work. Everyone else leaves at 4:30 so it's just me. It's so nice and quiet.


What's yr least fav time of day?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning, whenever I have to get up.

Did you ever fall into a pool as a kid when you didn't know how to swim?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Did you ever fall into a pool as a kid when you didn't know how to swim?


i know how to swim so, i swam for hours

---------------------------------------
Would you ever become a vegetarian or even vegan?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Vegetarian? Possibly. Vegan? Nah, I don't have it in me.

What's under your bed?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> What's under your bed?


the floor.

- - - - - - - - - - -

how many times do you look under your bed before you go to bed?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm highly offended by this question, as I actually sleep outside under a set of children's playground equipment.

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


maybe.

- - - - - - - - -

what are you thinking of what im thinking?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not.

What's the best...

Potatoes, lollipops, Hershey's kisses, or corn?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Potatoes



What is something you would change about yourself if you could (besides not having SA)?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nothing ! god made me this way for a reason {not that i beleive in god } I guess he wanted me to suffer or something ****ing goatee wearing creepy wank breath muppet that he is.


How much is too much ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Everythingggg.

What color are your slippers?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Invisible-colored (don't exist).

What did you last eat?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

A cornish pasty.

What time do you usually fall asleep at night?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lately? Like 3am at the earliest.

What would you rather eat: a pen or a pencil?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

A pencil. I think eating a pen would be a bit more dangerous.


How do you feel right now?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tired, and like I should be doing something productive.

Should I do something productive?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Probably, but don't push yourself. :b 



Should I get my shower now or spend another 5 - 10 minutes on the evil computer. :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shower :yes 

uhhhh ice cream cake or regular cake?


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

regular

did you get to laugh today?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Inner chuckles maybe

Favourite fast-food place?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Chipotle.

Are you tired of the winter (if you're in winter now, that is)?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah i guess so ,i kinda miss wallking along the beach on a hot sunny day with my dog ,dunno the sun makes me feel all warm and happy inside and i briefly forget myself which is kinda nice.


What tastes worse :toe nails or bogeys ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I enjoy both :lol


Did the ear wax thread compel you to smell yr ear wax?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Did the ear wax thread compel you to smell yr ear wax?


no

- - - - - - - - - -

What were you doing at this time yesterday?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sitting right here eating lunch just like I am now.


Cheetos: crunchy or puffy?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Cheetos: crunchy or puffy?


cruchy

---------------------------

Who was the last person to text you?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Matt-semi ex friend
------------------------
Do you own any pets?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not anymore

Have you ever been electrocuted while trying to plug something into the wall?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not a plug... I've been shocked with a light bulb once though when I worked at a movie theater and was changing bulbs.

What's the farthest you have driven on one trip (from where to where)?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

From the Bay Area to Portland. Left after work and got there at 6am whoa!


What's the longest flight you've been on?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I think 14 hours (could have been more). From Baltimore to Guangzhou, China. In coach.

Have you ever been on a cruise ship?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have! My grandparents took our entire family on a cruise to Mexico like 5 years ago for Christmas. I was either knocked out from Dramamine or throwing up so it wasn't that great :lol


Would you consider whoring yrself out for $5,000? (we were talking about this at work seeing as the NY mayor had some $5,000 hookers :lol )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not a chance!

Pauly Shore or Pauly Pocket?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Pauly Shore. just because i don't know who the other guy is.



sony or nintendo?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Depends on the game.

So they say the place is haunted... Some dead guy's spirit wanders the halls at night, slams doors and ****s around with the electricity. The room is extremely cold... Do you spend the night?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah, i'll just turn on the heater.




are you good with presentations?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No

Now for the age old question!....Spongebob or Patrick?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

wow that was quick mc borg lol.


Spongebob




whats the longest you stayed awake?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL that was meant for the question above you! But it still worked out in the end!

I think it was 30 hours er something..

What cd is in you cd player?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

idlewild "100 broken windows"

Snake Plisken or The man with no name?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Snake Plissken

Have you ever taken a naughty picture for someone on the internet?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ehhh, no.

Have you ever been trapped in an elevator (lift, for our UK friends)?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No.

Ever draped yourself in velvet?


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Never
Ever taken a bath with your socks on? (accidental of course)


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i don't recall doing so

do you like picking at your skin? (scabs, pimples,etc.)


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

No, but I do. 


What's your favorite place? (not in your home)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My dorm room

What Olympic sport would you like to compete in (if you had the skills?)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Snowboarding! it just looks like a lot of fun.

Same question lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uhmmmm.... the marathon.

When was the last time you saw a dentist?


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Last April when I had all of my wisdom teeth yanked!

Have you ever set anything on fire, not a campfire or in a fireplace but something you shouldn't be burning?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

YES! It's so much fun, but I stopped doing that a couple years ago. :lol

What's you favorite and least favorite aspects of your parents?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> What's you favorite and least favorite aspects of your parents?


mom - fav: she lives near me, least: she dosn't understand my anxiety
dad - fav: lives far from me, least: hardly calls or sends me email to ask about me.

[hr:1ivg29ak][/hr:1ivg29ak]

do you prefer Pork, beef, or chicken?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Beef

Cheddar, Swiss or Monterey Jack cheese?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cheddar!! Though Colby Jack is my absolute fav!


Do you glow in the dark?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Not currently, but my bugers do.

Dog person or cat person and why?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cat person, because... they're more cuddly. That, and I have a complex stemming from a vicious thumb bite attack by a chihuahua when I was a wee boy.

Do you like the smell of a gas station?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hate it! Gas smell makes me nauseous.. which is great seeing as I work at a mechanics that's part of a gas station 


How many peeps (the marshmallow bunnies/chicks) can you eat before getting sick?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

those are edible?!

What's your favorite place to eat?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i went to el torito a few weeks ago with some SASers, and i thought the food was pretty good. 



you think cher is hot?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

when she was younger yeah.

If you were an animal, what animal would you be?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SJG102185 said:


> when she was younger yeah.


WHAAAAT!? she is still hot.

i would be a lion. i would be the leader of the pack.

do you agree with me that cher is still hot? lol


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Yah, she still got it going on!

Who do you turn to for advice?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

My best friend.....

Who do you miss the most when you are lonely?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I miss the pretend group of friends that I don't really have. (I have individual friends, but they would not relate to eachother.)

What is something that you are proud of?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My effort, even when the desired results fall short.

How much money does it take to sustain your life per year (estimate)?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

A billion dollars.

Have you ever wanted do sing and dance on the top of the alps?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been my life long dream to sing achy breaky heart while break dancing on the Alps, maybe one day!

Have you ever said the words "have you ever?"????


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

yes, I always sing that song, "Have you ever?" by Brandy.

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Unspeakable sinful acts.

What's hotter, Paris Hilton, or a plank with a wig on?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmmm this is a tuff one :con . i think i'm going to go with the plank.



orange juice or coffee?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

If the coffee is an iced white mocha from Starbucks, then I'm going with the coffee.


Do you tip servers more if you find them physically attractive?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course i do, beautiful peopple are just better than me, i worship them.

I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.-


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

the ability to always have the things I've wanted

Are you wearing underwear? :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes

Who?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Who? Judge Reinhold of course.

Why?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I would say....better cheek bones.

Do you like this song? why or why not
[youtube:33pinuwr]H8VIEKuZFgM[/youtube:33pinuwr]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, cos it reminds me of a time in my life when i was confident,goodlooking and highly motivated.

What went wrong with me ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

you got SA!


what's your favorite drink?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Since I don't drink much else, I'd have to say water.

Can you solve a 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Certainly can not.

Do you like Spongebob?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Uh, no.

Do you know the words to a national anthem besides your own?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Uh, no.


007 or Mission Impossible?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Mission Impossible II

Have you ever slapped anyone?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

hahaha YES, I definately slapped my cousin and also my brother when I was younger. 

Do you like riding on roller coasters?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I like the ones that go upside down and twirl the best.


Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oral surgery, yes (wisdom teeth).

What is my least appealing trait?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You dont get out enough ?


If you could be Rich and ugly or Poor and georgous what would you be ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I want a big freaking Owl, but I dont think I'd have the heart to give it mice.

What's the greatest thing on earth for you?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The idea of getting out of this province!

What's shakin'?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your *** in my face !

Pink or Brown ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It depends on what's pink or what's brown... 

Bubble gum... pink.
Delivery boxes... brown.

Why can't I think of a good question?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Because we've come down with the rare disorder - unabletothinkofagoodquestionaphobia.

Why can't I even think of good ANSWERS? lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not sure, maybe it has something to do with star alignment.

...

Are you a morning person or a night person?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Night person, by faaaaaaaaaar.

If you look a random person in the eyes, are you the first to look away?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah. I hate that because it makes it hard to talk to them afterwards.


What's your Favorite song? (just pick one)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

currently, mouthwash by kate nash. 

have you ever danced in the rain?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've exercised in the rain, but never danced... It's the same joy though.

Is apple sauce only for kids?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have to admit that I don't like applesauce as much as I did when I was a kid. I can't speak for everyone though!

What's your favorite genre of movie?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Perhaps documentaries, but it's a super close call and could vary from week to week.

Mirror, mirror, on the wall, who's the fairest of them all?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you like blondes or brunettes?


----------



## SavingFace4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tough one, but brunettes.

Do you like your peanut butter creamy or crunchy?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Creamy.

Do you have any idea where you want to be and what you want to be doing in 10 years?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not really

If you had to leave the country where would you go?


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

Israel

are you gonna do anything special this weekend?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Thinking...thinking....thinking...no. 

What's better... red pens or blue pens?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No pens! I'm left handed and the ink gets smudged on my hand. But if I had to choose - blue pens.

Glasses or contact lenses?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Contact lenses, I feel so wierd when I wear glasses. 

If you had to dye your hair blue or green for one day which color would you choose?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Blue! I've had my hair red and purple before!


I'm really bored right now.. will you come entertain me?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely. I'll perform an interpretive dance just for you!!

What should I have for dinner?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Chicken. :b

If you could go back to either the 60's, 70's or 80's, which one would you go to?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The 70's. Sounds like it was an interesting decade? :stu 

...

What is your favourite statutory holiday?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

So long as I get the day off, it doesn't matter. 

What is your favorite section/forum of SAS?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The one we're in right now, Just For Fun

How many pictures are hanging on the wall in the room you are in now, and what kind of pictures?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Zero! Ouch! :lol

What was the last cereal you ate?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Frosted flakes

What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

GoLean cereal, banana, grape juice.

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> What are your plans for this weekend?


friday - rest, satruday - 1p star wars group thing, sunday - rest

who's your favorite car in Knight Rider, KITT or KARR ? ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Neither ! Im too old for that kind of stuff.

Spit or swallow ? (sorry. i'm always lowering the tone.)


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

neither.

What is the one food you could eat anytime and never get sick of?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cereal.

What is your favorite temperature (exactly)?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

72 degrees.



What was the last thing you fantasized about?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Not suitable for a public forum. :um :lol

What do you smell like?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ you can always pm me the details if you want to share. ^^


Probably a chocolate granola bar I just ate mixed with some light perfume. I smell yummy. 



What are you wearing?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hoodie and pajama pants.

Do you like the smell of permanent markers?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

When I was in the 4th grade, I stole markers and sniffed them under the teacher's desk. Perhaps that explains why I am how I am. I don't like the smell now though.

Would you rather eat a moth or a butterfly?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know, neither...unless I was really hungry

Have you ever laughed at something that you should not have?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes... yes, I have.

What's under your bed?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> What's under your bed?


nothing

[hr:kg6zital][/hr:kg6zital]

*what's in your closet (other than clothing) ?*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A skeleton!! :evil 

Baseball... do you like it?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Not really.


Are you a morning person or a night person?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Night, definitely. I'm getting on better terms with mornings, but night is still best.

What do you do in a situation in which someone is talking to you in a foreign accent, and you can barely tell what they are saying (also not helped by the person not speaking up)?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This has actually happened to me before. I just kept saying, "I can't understand you," until they got frustrated and left. Well, geez. It's not my fault. :lol 

Where do babies come from?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The stork, durr. :b 

Do you wear a watch or do you just check your cell phone like everyone else?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to wear a watch but I've given in to the cell phone checkin ways.

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Slightly. I'm not really sure.

Do you believe in ET's?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. It's a big universe - there's other life out there somewhere. I don't believe they visit us, though.

...

What's the biggest prize you've ever won? (lottery, raffle, etc., anything)


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

i won $15 on a monopoly game card. thats my best sadly.

do you like cats or dogs better? sorry for my lameness.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i like parrots

u like parrots¨?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> u like parrots¨?


not really

[hr:39j5yfd2][/hr:39j5yfd2]

you like rabbits/bunnies ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm indifferent to them.

Would you rather visit the far past or the far future?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

far past!

what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

silver '99 Honda Accord

What is your commute time to work?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

.

If you had to dye your hair any color other than what it is now, what color would it be?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If I HAD to? Uhh, maybe something weird. *Blue?* I'd consult with people close to me and figure out what non-standard colour would work. Just to be different. I'd probably regret it afterwards. Or maybe I'd go black (brown now).

...

Do you tip taxi drivers? If so, how do you judge the amount?


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Nope, generally I get special assisted taxis from the council who pay for me, and I'm always skint and stingy.

Erm, which teacher did you/ do you hate most at school?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Stupid 7th grade math teacher :troll . I have repressed her name from my memory. I can remember every other teacher I ever had K-12, except her.

Do you think it would be romantic to kiss a guy/girl in a moonlit forest by a sparkling stream?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> Do you think it would be romantic to kiss a guy/girl in a moonlit forest by a sparkling stream?


Sure i would be romantic.
[hr:1r3i1f4e][/hr:1r3i1f4e]
Do you want to be kissed like that?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

By the right person, yes.

Are you a smart shopper or a money blower?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> Are you a smart shopper or a money blower?


i believe i'm a smart shopper because im always doing bargins and looking for some way to make something worth while.

[hr:2d8wtcyd][/hr:2d8wtcyd]

What would you do with $1,000 (with no tax or strings attached) ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Use it for my vacation this summer.

If you found an invisibility cloak, what would you use it for?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> If you found an invisibility cloak, what would you use it for?


sounds like Harry Potter stuff. Im sure i'd go anywhere Id pleased.

[hr:n0efttwy][/hr:n0efttwy]

whats your deepest fear (phobia)? 
... don't say social phobia, we already know that


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Heights, but it's not THAT bad. 

Do you believe in karma?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not karma as such, but I do think that kind acts often result in people returning the favor (and the opposite with nasty acts as well).

Are you excited about Spring?????? I am!!!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Absolutely!!!

Do you like brownies? I make awesome brownies.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I love brownies! Please share!

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Roasted vegetables, a vegetarian burger and 2 brownies  Love to share, but not sure they'd ship well...


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

OOOPS! I forgot to ask a question. Was thinking of brownies...let's see...What is the grossest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... I chewed on dried up gum in a restaurant once for $25. I didn't swallow it though.

Same question. (That's a good one.)


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, that's gross! Let's see...I'm pretty fussy about what I eat...but I had this bad corn the other night, it had gone rotten or something, and I was sick for 3 days. That was pretty gross.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

OOOps, I forgot to ask a question again! I'm not very goos at this...What didi you spend the $25 on?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I guess I have to answer this one. :lol

I don't recall spending it on anything. I probably just spent it on something like gas or groceries or something.

Who is a hero/heroine of yours?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Who is a hero/heroine of yours?


STAN LEE.... i got a shirt saying hes my superhero...

[hr:2q4kao5a][/hr:2q4kao5a]
Who is a hero/heroine of yours?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Sarah Brightman. She sings beautifully.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

OK, I'm hopeless. I forgot to ask a question again. What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> What is your favorite holiday?


Christmas, id have to say.
[hr:2veavr4y][/hr:2veavr4y]

who was your high school crush and did you ask him/her out?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

His name was Jeff and NO WAY could I ask him out. I just watched him play soccer/tennis with those gorgeous strong, muscular legs... ops 

What was your worst high school experience?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's a tough one... Wow, I have no idea. Lots of candidates.

Have you ever committed a felony?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No but my dad has 


I'll keep with that theme.. ever been arrested?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope.

Have you ever seen a car accident happen in front of you?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, I was filling gas in my car when in the street ahead, a car rear ended another car, which was stopped at the red light. 

Do you or did you ever have a phobia of dogs?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, although I don't particularly like being around aggressive breeds.

...

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah.

Should I evade taxes?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, it would catch up with you sooner or later.

...

What is the minimum amount of money you'd require as payment to drink a standard bottle of ketchup? No water allowed, must be finished within 10 minutes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd do it for $50.

Do you eat anything that would be considered really weird? Like, a ketchup sandwich or something.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ketchup sandwich? Sure. I love ketchup. Toast + Cheese + ketchup

Same question. Is there anything you eat that would be considered weird?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Do you eat anything that would be considered really weird? Like, a ketchup sandwich or something.


Mac & Cheese with katchup
Grill cheese with katchup
Eggs with Katchup

now im hungry....
[hr:1ur2g8t8][/hr:1ur2g8t8]

ARE you Hungry now?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think any of those are really that weird. :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> I don't think any of those are really that weird. :stu


but someone saw me eat mac & cheese with katchup and said that is weird.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not hungry

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?!?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

In my closet, rotting after years of people looking for her.

How many keys do you own?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

None

Pikachu or pick a shoe?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Pick a hoe.

What's your favorite cereal?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch :clap 

Can you walk up your wall? :shock


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Can you walk up your wall? :shock


yes

[hr:1v8fqc1o][/hr:1v8fqc1o]

can you dance on the ceiling ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I sleep on the ceiling 

Hip hop or Rap?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hip hop

nintendo or playstation?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nintendo

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Mario or Luigi?


Luigi
[hr:2yca5ibh][/hr:2yca5ibh]

1up mushroom or fireball mushroom ?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

fireball mushroom

check or debit card?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i only use gold coins.

sup?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> sup?


the ceiling

[hr:3g0llu4r][/hr:3g0llu4r]
sdown?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The floor.

sround?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Willy Wonka's Square Candies That Look Round.

Has anybody April Fooled you yet? I've had 3 and it's barely 9:30 in the morning. What a dumb day. :roll


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

YouTube "Rick Rolled" me.

When was the last time you talked on a phone?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Unfortunaltely, it's a big part of my job, so twice already this morning. I avoid it all too often though. 

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I dreamt I was back in high school. Someone came up to me and said, "Adam, have you ever had a hot girlfriend?" Considering I had never had a girlfriend and wanting to disguise that, I resorted to joking and said, "A HOT one?" resulting in a minor laugh.

I was then directed to go to a room, where people were giving video applications to women. I was horrified at the idea, and at the same time I felt pressure from peers to do it (or else I'd be shamed/ridiculed). When my turn was up, they said they ran out of time though. Whew!

How many hours do you sleep each night on average??


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I like to have 8-10, but usually it's only 6-7.

Are your parents together or divorced?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Together for a long time (I'm the youngest of their four kids).

Same question.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Together for 42 years. 

Do loud, chatty people annoy the %*&# out of you?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not usually.

Do you drink water throughout the day, and if so, how much?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes. I drink 3 litres.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Oops. Question. Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kind of cloudy and VERY windy. 

Tell us something gross about yourself.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have SA.. ewwwww jk

Now your turn, same question.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I haven't shaved my legs in about a month. uke

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'd go with....... Christmas.

What is your least favorite holiday?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanksgiving. Always have to spend it with the same group of annoying people.

If you had to create a holiday what would it be about?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

SA awareness day. 

Same question.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> If you had to create a holiday what would it be about?


Star Wars !!!!!

[hr:3cjsk7sv][/hr:3cjsk7sv]
What are three things you liked about Elementary School?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Recess, Crayons, and Recess. 

If you had to be a sidekick for a superhero, who would you pick?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Jason, from Battle of the Planets. I always thought he was sooooo cute. 

If you were going to make a movie from a TV show, what show would you choose?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Curb Your Enthusiasm!

Are you bored right now?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep. 

Are you?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> Are you?


uhhhha

[hr:2qzj4oto][/hr:2qzj4oto]

are you happy because its April ?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes. Rainy but warmer. Spring is here.


----------



## Silverman1654 (Mar 21, 2008)

Its nice here today

Would you rather have your wife/husband see your best friend naked or have your best friend see your wife/husband naked?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Silverman1654 said:


> Would you rather have your wife/husband see your best friend naked or have your best friend see your wife/husband naked?


Hmmm, that's tough. I guess I'd rather have my husband see my best friend naked. My hubby is sacred.

What is the scariest thing that has ever happened to you?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had to be rushed to a hospital when I was a kid when a cat scratched my eye. I could have lost my vision apparently. It was a lot to take at the time. It didn't put a dent in how I see cats though.

Do you like even numbers or odd numbers better?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My lucky number is 15 so I'm gonna say odd.

What is your favorite type of flower?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hm, I don't know my flowers by name. The ones my sister and I picked out for our aunt's birthday were nice but I have no idea what they were called. They were, uh, spring-like?

...

Do you like rollercoasters?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Noooooo! 

WHat was the name of your kindergarten teacher?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't remember, nor can I remember what she looked like. I do remember jumping off a swing and landing on my back. 


When was the last time you made a new friend?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TreeFrog said:


> When was the last time you made a new friend?


not sure if i understand the question

[hr:244nnx8n][/hr:244nnx8n]
are you asking about in real life, or online?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

When was the last time you made a new friend?[/quote]

couple months ago..

What do you wanna do before you die?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> What do you wanna do before you die?


maybe everything i didn't do yet.

[hr:cvdme3zq][/hr:cvdme3zq]
You won a trip to your own place of choose for two weeks, and you can only invited 2 of your friends /or family, who would you invite?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

My sister and hmmmm, her husband I guess. 

When was the last time you went to a movie theater and what did you see?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last year, during the summer haha (I basically just rent/watch online now). I went to see Transformers with a friend who I secretly hate. Bleh. 

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

yes all the time

if you were socks, who's feet would you want to be on?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a tough one, I don't want to be socks :/ Anyone with clean feet would do I guess.

Have you stolen anything recently?



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I went to see Transformers with a friend who I secretly hate. Bleh.


lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toscy said:


> Have you stolen anything recently?


Nope

[hr:310e1lb0][/hr:310e1lb0]

What was the last thing you downloaded?


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

a song from itunes

if you were a candy bar which candy bar woud you be?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Snickers. Sweet but a little nutty  

What year make and model was your first car?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

91 ford probe

have you ever got caught picking your nose?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, yes but when I was younger. My uncle told me my brain would cave in if I kept doing it.

What is your favourite SAS smilie and why?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eek because it's effin' awesome.

How is your posture right now?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awful. I'm hunched over.

Yours?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

it's not good, but it's not really bad either.

*Have you ever been arrested?*


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

No, even though it has been well within the realm of possibility. 


What is your favorite karoaki song?


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

dont stop believin

if you where a alien and your spaceship broke down, which country would you go to for they can help fix it? but it cant be the U.S.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

geez, god knows, vietnam probably what with cheap child labour and everything.



Pubs or clubs ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Pubs or clubs ?


none

[hr6wmwf32][/hr6wmwf32]

Subs or Sandwiches ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sandwiches

Robotic fish or magnetic steak? :shock (sorry, that's all I could think of) :lol


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

(What in the world????) OK, I'll choose Robotic fish since I don't care for steak.

Can you name 3 things sitting in your refrigerator RIGHT NOW?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> Can you name 3 things sitting in your refrigerator RIGHT NOW?


soda, apples, cheese

[hr:7gp30xsz][/hr:7gp30xsz]

Can you name the last 3 things you did last Friday Night ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Watched tv, ate dinner, fell asleep

Name three things in the trunk of your car.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

a friends shirt, pants, and socks.

chocolate milk or hot chocolate?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

HOT CHOCOLATE!! With lots of mini marshmallows! 

What is your favorite reality show?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

real world/road rules challenges

do you have a laptop or desktop?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Desktop.

Does your mouse have a scroll thingy? (haha shutup I know my questions suck)


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Laptop. I love it.

What is your favorite cheesy horror flick?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

OOps, I wasn't quick enough on that one!!

My laptop has a finger pad thingy. 

Same Question: Wha tis your favorite cheesy horror flick?


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer movie. 

Who would win in a catfight, Mozart or Beethoven?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Beethoven fer sure! He'll pull out the knocked your moon-light's out sonata! =P

Conan O'Brien or Jay Leno?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Conan because... Pimpbot

What is your favorite brand of cereal that isn't made anymore?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Crazy Cow. It came in Strawberry and Chocolate, and the gimmick was you could stir it around and make strawberry or chocolate milk. Must've been before Frankenberry, Cocoa Puffs and Cocoa Krispies. They do the same thing. But I always liked the name Crazy Cow.

What are you doing right now besides browsing this site?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Eating lunch.

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Pomegranete.

What is your favorite vegetable?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Eggplant.

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## Silverman1654 (Mar 21, 2008)

playing basketball

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Warm brownies. MMMMMMmmmmmm!

What is your favorite '80s song?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have a favourite song from the 80's.

...

Ever swear at your computer? If so, how often?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Uhh, once in a while.

Are you tired like me?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Are you tired like me?


maybe

[hr:151h6cjp][/hr:151h6cjp]

how tired are you?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I woke up at 7:00pm so I'm not tired at all. lol

Have you ever been arrested? :shock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

No but I was handcuffed and taken to the hospital in the back of a police cruiser after attempting suicide once

What is the worst movie you've ever paid to see?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Blair Witch Project. I spent half the movie looking at my feet to avoid puking from the motion sickness.

Have you ever been mistaken for the opposite gender?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Have you ever been mistaken for the opposite gender?


a lot of times on the phone. blah

[hr:13kd14ix][/hr:13kd14ix]

Have you picked your nose in public and someone was laughing at you?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe when I was a little boy...

*What was the worst nightmare you've ever had?*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I used to have recurring dreams as a child of the family piano coming alive and chasing me down the hall while I couldn't run very fast. It sucked... badly!

Same question.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Recurring dream with thousands of tiny spiders chasing me..and I can never get away from them because they can fit through the cracks of doors. 


What's the best dream you've ever had?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have recurring dreams of just walking the streets and finding money everywhere haha. Those ones are pretty cool!

Oh right. A question. Hmmm.
Do you like olives on pizza?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd rather not have them, but I'll tolerate them, sure. I used to pick them off when I was a kid, though.

What colour are your socks?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Currently, black.

What color is your car?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Beige. I do not like it.

Did you read that article, which claims that superfast internet (10,000x current cable) is on the horizon? If you did, how far away do you think it is? If you didn't, feel free to talk about anything else.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Nope.

Have you ever gotten a black eye?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope...

Are you funky fresh?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I'm fresh out of funk, actually.

What's your grandma's name? (both)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Margaret (dad's side)
Norma (mom's side)
Marcelle (step)

...

Upon going to the zoo, which animal/attraction are you most interested in seeing?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love the feed the giraffes thing at Marine World!


Are you a procrastinator?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Absolutely. Except that I have just responded to your query within five minutes of posting.

Can you touch your toes without bending your knees?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, but the back of my knees hurt afterwards.

Can you gleak?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uh, I had to look that one up. No, I cannot gleak. Nor do I care to.

...

What is your favourite television series finale?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Dexter (Awesome show)

Do speak any other language? If yes which one


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kanashi said:


> Do speak any other language? If yes which one


yes. Chinese (mandarin)

[hr:22n4k48c][/hr:22n4k48c]

if you were lost and extremely hungry would you eat pet food
(its the only source of food right now)? 
[ please yes or no ]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

yes

Are you ticklish?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Are you ticklish?


depends

[hr:1ip6q7vu][/hr:1ip6q7vu]

are you bored ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not at this particular moment, no...

...

When you come to SAS, what is usually the first place you look?


----------



## stirringofbirds (Apr 13, 2008)

this is my first day on the site - but so far i've mainly been through the archives and the "first step" forum.

when did you first realize you had SAD and what officially triggered or instigated the realization?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I heard out about it online a few years ago. In particular, I was identifying pretty well with AvPD, which really troubled me at the time.

I think what instigated finding this out was just blindly searching for anything that would describe my situation. All I was aware of was "depression," but that seemed too broad an explanation.

When was the last time you had a dentist appointment?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably 6 months to a year ago, I'm terrible at remembering these things. I'm probably due another one soon.

When was the last time you had an eye test?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've never seen an eye doctor, but I had one of those little eye tests (say the letter/number) when I renewed my license 4 years ago... Crap, I have to do that again here soon!

Do you drive?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes. 

Did you have a special teddy bear or blanket when you were really young, and if so, do you still have it?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hah, yes. I had a yellow blanket and numerous stuffed animals. I'm sure the blanket is around some place. Not sure what became of the stuffed animals.

...

Which would you rather explore: Outer space, or the depths of the Earth's oceans?


----------



## stirringofbirds (Apr 13, 2008)

outer space - no contest. (by the way, i had - and still have - a yellow blanket from when i was a baby.)

what has been the most successful outlet for dealing with your anxiety?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Humorously exaggerating what I fear will happen works well in helping me see how not everything is so important (ie, if I ask that person a question they will scream at me, throw a stapler at me, and then vomit all over the floor and call 911).

Do you take yourself way too seriously?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not really

Have you ever been on a ferris wheel and have the ride get stuck?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Have you ever been on a ferris wheel and have the ride get stuck?


no

[hr:2x4w0rj9][/hr:2x4w0rj9]

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last night (headaches are a *****)

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> How many hours of sleep did you get last night?


zip, because i didn't sleep at night

[hr:3ugp0sd4][/hr:3ugp0sd4]

do you chew on your drinking straws ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not since I was a kid, no.

...

If finances weren't an issue, would you rather go on an African safari or hit the Las Vegas strip?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> If finances weren't an issue, would you rather go on an African safari or hit the Las Vegas strip?


hit the LV Strip

[hr:3qg6hfry][/hr:3qg6hfry]

who was the 4th last person you talk to on in Instant Massager ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

never had an instant massage, but sounds good


would you like some toast?


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

No thank you.

What 5 people would you like to invite to dinner?


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

-Ron Paul
-You
-Anna Kournikova
-Chris Rock
-Silent Bob

If you could live in any century or time frame, what would it be?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to be boring and say this time period is just fine. 

While I think history is interesting, I wouldn't want to live in any past times. If I could go back and quietly observe it, sort of like a journalist, I would. But I wouldn't count that as "living" it.

...

If you had a choice between getting $500,000 (lump sum, no taxes) and taking a dream job (full time with job security), which would you choose?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> If you had a choice between getting $500,000 (lump sum, no taxes) and taking a dream job (full time with job security), which would you choose?


my dream job (full time with job secruity)

[hr:3n7yx4sf][/hr:3n7yx4sf]

what was your last 5 things you downloaded for internet ? [ no porn items ]


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

no porn :lol

1.updated microsoft thing
2.email video, i think it was an inspirational thing
3.pictures
4.couple of songs
5.yahoo messenger (again)

what's your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

not listening

.


do you believe in angels?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

SNOW angels.

Do you believe in demons?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Do you believe in demons?


the jersey devil ?

[hr:2i2j8zvw][/hr:2i2j8zvw]

do you like the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like the theme song more than the turtles themselves.

Do you like Mr. Rogers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Do you like Mr. Rogers?


i liked to watch the train go

[hr:2t6k2u97][/hr:2t6k2u97]

Do you Smurf?


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

torlin said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like Mr. Rogers?
> ...


Hell yeah I smurf!

Do you skateboard or snowboard?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to skate

If you could make one law, what would it be?


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

It would be against the law for people to be rude.

If you could break one law, what would it be?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd rob a bank, for sure.


What is your favorite thing to do?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> What is your favorite thing to do?


Post things here on SAS

[hr:xjj3r7qz][/hr:xjj3r7qz]

What do you think of this week so far?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's pretty much a clone of last week, and the week before, etc...

SAS or SAF?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

SAS (never tried SAF).

Do you have lucky underwear?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

no.

do you?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

nope, lucky socks


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Way to ask a question! :b

Do you like politics?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not really.

Do you?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Meh, I think it's too poisonous to actually "like."

Did you blow out candles on your last birthday? If not, how old were you the last time you did?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I did! Ha ha

My sister brought me a birthday cake. We only had a "1" candle from Camryn's first birthday so I used that one. It was so cute my sis and my 2 kiddos all sang happy birthday to me and I blew out my No. 1 candle (cuz I'm no. 1 :b ) and I even made a wish. It was fun. :yes 


Are you going to go anywhere on vacation this summer? If so, where?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I might drive to Columbus for an afternoon. :lol Sad, I know.

What's the most hours you've ever gone without sleeping?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I stayed up until 5 AM once (then got up two hours later to take a final exam)

you?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the longest I've gone is about 26 hours.

...

Have you ever woken up in a different place from where you fell asleep?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

As a kid, yeah.

Do you recycle?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I just put cans and paper stuff in the green bin outside.

What time do you usually eat your evening meal?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

midnight

...


what's your favorite store?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhh, I'll say HMV. I love movies, so when I'm in that store I'm like a child in candyland.

...

Can you draw a perfect circle freehand?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not perfect but a pretty good one.

Are you using a wireless keyboard or mouse?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mouse.

Do you like mice (the animal)?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yes =)

do you like pudding?


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

yes

Do you like Starbuck's?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no!

are people actually believing thats me?
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=80082


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> are people actually believing thats me?
> viewtopic.php?f=23&t=80082


hard to tell.

[hr:3mlei9r5][/hr:3mlei9r5]

if you like to play card games, what kind of card games do you like to play ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> hard to tell.


WHAT!!!!!!!! :lol 
did you forget how i look!?

i don't like card games.

online shopping or going to the mall?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> online shopping or going to the mall?


online shopping
i have SA.

[hr:w9c24qqn][/hr:w9c24qqn]

best place online is _________ ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

rebelscum.com



alien or predator?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> alien or predator?


lol. i am currently watching AVP.
i can't say. imo i like them both.

[hr:1dzlxsjt][/hr:1dzlxsjt]

What do you search for online, when your extremely bored?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Videos of people falling down and/or hurting themselves. Nothing cures boredom like the misfortune of others.

When you wash your hair, do you "repeat" as the label always suggests?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jchildr said:


> When you wash your hair, do you "repeat" as the label always
> suggests?


sometimes

[hr:3r5gglk5][/hr:3r5gglk5]

do you soap first or second ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

second

How many times a day do you visit this site? (A lot for me ops )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> How many times a day do you visit this site? (A lot for me ops )


too much.

[hr:1ktx65pk][/hr:1ktx65pk]

is this site in your top favorites of sites to visit each day?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yup, definitely.

Do you like your neighbor(s)?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't talk to them, but I have no complaints.

Hey, I like your socks. Do you like my socks?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Your socks are *awesome*

Have you ever owned a finger puppet?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

no, but i have owned a sock puppet.

ever fallen on your face in public before?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah! It's fun.

What are you going to do this weekend?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

work, and (weather permitting) work outside some more. What about you?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Working on Saturday then trying to study for 2 midterms I have next week

What do you wish you were doing right now?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> What do you wish you were doing right now?


i wish for doing something that is star wars related.

[hr:2z7w34vi][/hr:2z7w34vi]

Would you rather like to meet an Actor/Actress or a Singer/group ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Actress. I've always liked Laura Linney. I'd like to meet her.

...

Who or what is your favourite fictional movie character? (or at least one of your top favourites)


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Emma Watson as Hermione Granger


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No question. 

What is the answer to this?

((35+25)*35526)+ 25/426 + 3.23652626246246422 - (2542*.3)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

2,130,800.7

What the hell, man?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just curious if anyone would do it. I'll ask an easier one.

What's 8 - 2?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

6!

Did I use a calculator?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes.

Do you know exactly what hotdogs are made out of?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Probably feces and anuses.

Am I right?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully you're 0% right. But you may be 50%. I am hardpressed to believe hotdogs include feces. A hotdog is basically the leftover meat and parts wrapped up into one. That's the nice version of telling it... 

... 

Do you like hotdogs?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had two yesterday. :lol

Do you?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

If I can afford to have something else but just wanna go ahead and have a hot dog for fun..yes.
If I'm broke and that's my only option..no. 

...


What's your all time favorite scene in a movie?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> What's your all time favorite scene in a movie?


doors opens, ripley says " Get away from her, you %$#@* ! "

[hr:2eyxre5h][/hr:2eyxre5h]

what is your all time least-favorite scene in a movie?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

In the movie "the thing" when he tests the pea tree dish and the thing jumps out... I can never remember when it does it.



Batman or spiderman? and why


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> Batman or spiderman? and why


batman has gadgets
spiderman has spidy power

[hr:19t62u7q][/hr:19t62u7q]

How are you today?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bored as ****!


How about you?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> How about you?


bored too.

[hr:2n5d6lku][/hr:2n5d6lku]

Do you have one or more Britney Spears CDs?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Do you?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No, but my sister does so I can just borrow them.

Umm, do you?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A bootleg copy my uncle got for me (he lives in China). 

do you have an nsync cd?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> do you have an nsync cd?


no

[hr:20p7k4hx][/hr:20p7k4hx]

What is the last thing you touched?
(besides any parts of the computer)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My food.

What did you last eat?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> What did you last eat?


banana

[hr:2afmxpd6][/hr:2afmxpd6]
Last time you went out to lunch (@ restaurant)?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4 years, I don't like restaurants :afr 

Who's your favorite band/musical artist?


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

my favorite musical artist is eminem. 

What is the absolute worst thing about living with Social Anxiety?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Panic attacks.

What is the best thing? (c'mon, there must be something, think hard)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's not AIDS.

How many objects are on your desk?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

****loads-loads.

How many drinks did you have tonight?? More than mine??


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

none so far, but it's still early.


have you ever been bitten by a venomous animal?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

i consider cats venomous because the bacteria in their saliva immediately starts to eat away at the flesh, so i'm going to say yes, i've been bitten badly. several times. 2 trips to the ER.

what's your favorite candle scent?


----------



## brandi95 (Apr 10, 2008)

i like fresh linen

Do you prefer pencils or pens


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Pencils, I love to draw! 

At what point did you realize you were madly in love with me?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

when i saw you were a taurus, have green eyes and a jersey accent.

smores or s'mores?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

As long as I get s'mores of you, it doesnt matter.

If there was a trip to begin inhabiting a new planet, would you volunteer?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

no way, i get homesick too easy. 

enjoying the weather today?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's like SUMMER outside today. I've been waiting for-freakin-ever to be able to sit on the back deck and read. 

What's for lunch?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Natural peanut butter on 100% whole grain bread, unsweetened apple sauce, natural granola bar with fruit and nuts.

Yours??


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

i haven't eaten anything today.

walk, jog, or run?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RUN!

Where's Waldo?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

under my bed. 

What's your favorite breed of dog?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Golden Retriever.

Do you believe in Heaven?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> Do you believe in Heaven?


depends.

[hr:3c6dbkw6][/hr:3c6dbkw6]
Do you believe in hell ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nope.

Do you believe in Neverland?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No.

Are you religious?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, because when I die I'm going to kick my god in the nuts for giving me SA.

Is there such a thing as an unsexy guy holding a guitar??


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hand me a guitar and we'll test the theory.

Do you play musical instruments?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I play the guitar

what SAS forum do you post in the most?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pabs said:


> what SAS forum do you post in the most?


just for fun

[hr:3emyky5p][/hr:3emyky5p]

if a friend is in need of money, will you give him 
a) none
b) half
c) all


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

However much they need as long as I know I can rely on them to pay me back. 

Have you ever looked at the ceiling and thought, 'Hey, it'd be so totally awesome to walk on that!'...?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

When I was a kid i would lay on my back and look up so the ceiling looked like the floor. And it did look cool as hell to walk on haha.

Whats your greatest memory of all time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> Whats your greatest memory of all time


gradulating from high school

[hr:2mdizaoj][/hr:2mdizaoj]

What is 5 things you are just fascinated by?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

God
nature
spirituality
The Universe
Life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooops forgot a question.




Last time you made a real wish, what did you wish for?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Please let him give me this one medicine!!

If you had a billion dollars, what would be the VERY first thing you would buy (you dont have to spend all billion of the dollars!)


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Umm, probably milk, since we go through it pretty fast.


If there was one historical figure you could talk to, who would it be and what would you say?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hitler and how big was your gas bill ?

Who will win on wednesday Manchester United or Barcelona ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The team that uses its physical and mental characteristics to amass more goals than the other team shall win.

Where are you going?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Crazy.

Wanna come?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Already there.

What time is it?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

8:22 PM

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Working.

What aren't you doing tomorrow?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Working.

Do you own a car?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> Do you own a car?


Yes

[hr:3l3drfu3][/hr:3l3drfu3]

do you own a computer?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NO. I'm not really here. Its only a figment of your imagination. 


What is your favorite number?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

1545

The full moon effects you in what way?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know, I spend my full moons locked inside a steel box. I believe the term is "lycanthropy".

OK, so not really. Um, a full moon affects me the same way a half moon and quarter moon affect me. Nothing besides a little bit of light in an otherwise dark sky. 

...

Have you ever been bitten by an animal?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

By a lizard.

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> What's your favorite music genre?


hip hop

[hr:18edi9us][/hr:18edi9us]

how often do you give new things a chance?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Whenever they come around.


---------------


What's the worst thing you've ever seen happen?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A fire...

Do you like flowers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Do you like flowers?


sure

[hr:14fbpc8u][/hr:14fbpc8u]

Do you like to be asked to join any gatherings or shindigs ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends who's doing the asking.

...

If you could be "anywhere but here", where would you be?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A few inches away from here.

How often do you do laundry?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, about every two weeks.

...

What was your least favourite subject in school?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Social Studies



what are you doing now?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

reading personals on craigs list.. I cant believe how nasty people are on there.. I was looking for jobs and now I just wanna puke




What's your favorite flavor ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Raspberry.

What character from a movie or t.v. series have you, or others, thought resembled your self (personality-wise, that is)?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I asked someone else's opinion to answer that. 

Fox Mulder from the X-Files.. very dry sense of humour with a serious side.. I have values that I stick to.. careful to get into a relationship.. I am thorough.. Whatever that means. That character does seem to fit me pretty well, now that I think about it.

...

Have you ever met someone from SAS? If so, how did it go? If not, would you consider it?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes, it went well. I think I'm getting together with someone else from here soon.

_______
Have I ever written anything that POd you here on the board?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

yes, just your avatar alone makes me angry!





what's your computer wallpaper ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> what's your computer wallpaper ?


something relating to star wars









[hr:1x7rdp69][/hr:1x7rdp69]

next, what's your computer wallpaper ?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Some very blue, inviting ocean.


Who is your favorite character in the Star Wars series and why?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toss-up between Darth Vader and whats-his-name the Hut. Reason? I don't know, just because. I haven't seen those since I was a child and remember liking those two characters.

...

Ever been on an airplane?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Ever been on an airplane?
> - yes


[hr:3i0cktso][/hr:3i0cktso]

Ever been on a cruise ship ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah.. they're awesome... It's like a giant mall/hotel.



Who's your favorite Muppet?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ANIMAL!

Who is your daddy, and what does he do?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ummm my daddy's name is John and he drinks, smokes pot and does other illegal drugs all while bumming off of people and acting like child. Oh wait, he recently got a job working 2 days a week washing dishes at a pizza place, probably to support his drug habits. 


what time are you going to go to bed tonight? I'm not sure yet myself........


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

prolly around 1am like usual.


What time are you waking up tomorrow?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

7 or 8am

...

Have you ever woken up yodeling?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Have you ever woken up yodeling?


no

What is the the most embarrassing your parents did when you were with them?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

my dad wore pink spandex shorts once when he picked me up from school..he came in the class room 2!



what's your favorite 80s song?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> what's your favorite 80s song?


'Thriller'

- - - - -- - - -- - - - -- - - -- - - - -- - - -- - - - -- - - -- - - - -- - - -- - - - -- - - -

what is your favorite 70s song ?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Since I've Been Loving You" - Led Zeppelin

What is your favorite song that has the word "girl" in the title?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jchildr said:


> What is your favorite song that has the word "girl" in the title?


"Girl you know its true"

[hr:2y3rni6w][/hr:2y3rni6w]

What is your favorite song that has the word "boy" in the title?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

"Two-Headed Boy" - Neutral Milk Hotel

What is your favorite Ben Folds song (if you don't like Ben Folds, just type "BEN FOLDS IS WHACK")


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Um -"Brick" I think is the name of the song. (I also like "One Angry Dwarf and 100 solemn faces" -can't remember the exact name of the song....)

What impersonation are you best at?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Good question... I'd go with......... The GENUINE NERD from Cleveland, Ohio, Toby Radloff!



WHAT is your quest?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> WHAT is your quest?


to seek the holy grail.

[hr:2snks2zd][/hr:2snks2zd]

what was the last thing you purchased from the store?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A university t-shirt, which I have to go back and exchange because I bought the wrong size.

What was the last thing you returned to a store?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shoes.



what did you dream about last night?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't remember, I just know I overslept one of my classes. 


What was your worst fashion statement?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[left:21iqj36b]


TreeFrog said:


> What was your worst fashion statement?


[/left:21iqj36b]
[right:21iqj36b]not so fresh clothing on wash day[/right:21iqj36b]

[hr:21iqj36b][/hr:21iqj36b]

what do you do when you hear from someone that they want to end your friendship?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ooh, how appropopo. I say "OK!"

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

How black is the night?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

its a ****** black kind of black

who makes you laugh?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Christopher Titus






What is your least favorite food?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Butter beans bleurgh !

Kournikova or Sharapova ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharapova. (Anna Kournikova is like the Paris Hilton of tennis. Ech.)

...

Are you doing anything this weekend, something other than your normal routine?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you doing anything this weekend, something other than your normal routine?


going to enjoy two days of being with my Star Wars group.

[hr:mtwhh8xy][/hr:mtwhh8xy]

what do you like in your coffee?
(if you don't like coffee please don't answer)


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Alot of sugar, and flavored creamer. 
I gotta drink decaf now cuz the caffeine messes with my anxiety! :rain

what kind of shampoo and conditioner do you use?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you like that gas station smell?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG YES!!!! I LOVE the smell of gas!! mmmmm 
I wonder why the hell it smells so good? hmmm



What is your favorite thing to look at?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> What is your favorite thing to look at?


anything star wars related!

[hr:2rctetln][/hr:2rctetln]

Do you have a fetish, if so please tell us ?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

No, unless you count the number of lip balms and chapsticks I have. I have six different kinds on my desk right now and more all over the house, in my backpack, my purses, and in my car. 


What kind of chapstick, lip balm do you use?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

ChapStick, unflavored. Just have one in total.

What would you do if your family suddenly disappeared?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:banana PARTY!!!!!! :banana 
Ok seriously I think i'll look for them a couple minutes and then finally go forward in my life.

Which celebrity do you hate the most?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kanashi said:


> Which celebrity do you hate the most?


none, because hate is a very strong word. there is no reason to hate someone because he /or she dosen't know how to act on film or off film because u hardly know that person.

[hr:227gk9q6][/hr:227gk9q6]

do you think media controls to much around today's society ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Probably.




Is there someone that makes your heart go "pitter patter"?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Just one right now, though I am hoping to take some meds so theres less patter and more pitter

Have you ever fallen more than 10,000 feet and survived?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes. someone caught me right before I hit the ground. Some say it was luck but I say it was fate.



Did you climb trees when you were a wee lad?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes and I still do (though I'm a lass)

Have you ever fallen into a cactus?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, never had that displeasure.

...

What was your favourite cartoon as a child?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> What was your favourite cartoon as a child?


my favorite cartoon was Transformers !

[hr:2aqac0w2][/hr:2aqac0w2]

What are you 3 last movies you seen?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Enchanted, Harry Potter & Order of the Phoenix, I am Legend


----------



## Silverman1654 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you had a million dollars, would you still eat Kraft dinner?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

nope



how much money is in your wallet?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> how much money is in your wallet?


180.00

[hr:1xq47jgw][/hr:1xq47jgw]
how many cards do you have in your wallet?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

8 or 9



----------------




what's your favorite perfume or cologne?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I don't wear any and the last woman I smelled didn't have perfume on, but she smelled good. I should have licked her but I was pleased just to be smelling her...it was in the neck region btw. 
---------------------------------
Dogwood. White or Pink?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Pink. Unless its winter, then Its a toss up

--------
If you were the last person on earth, but everything (man made, nature, etc.) was still the same, what would be the first thing you would do?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'd go to my local chevy dealer and get a red corvette and drive FAST, very fast.
--------------------------------------

What recurring question do you have and to whom would you ask?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> I'd go to my local chevy dealer and get a red corvette and drive FAST, very fast.


 I had same thought, different car. Haha, Guys.

Am I annoying you yet? I would say this to the pope
=================

If you could walk on water,where the hell would you use it, given the fact boats exist


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

On tv of course. I'd make millions and have people worshiping my god like powers.


Do you like finger monkeys?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, due to peer pressure as seen in another thread.


Given the knowledge about all the endless, ridiculous, all day and night thoughts in our socially anxious heads, would you want the power to read peoples minds


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

no because then there would be way too much noise in my head and that would just freak me out. I need to just focus on my own thoughts.


if you could have one superhuman power, what would it be and why?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> if you could have one superhuman power, what would it be and why?


superman powers with no kpynite weakness, with star wars jedi and sith force powers

[hr:36vibis0][/hr:36vibis0]

how much water do you drink daily ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I drink anywhere from 600 mLs to just over 1 L.

What's your current favorite t.v. show (not that, let's face it, there's that much to choose from anymore) ?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Gossip Girls

If you were exiled from your home country, and had to choose 1 country to live in the rest of your life, what would it be>?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Canada.

Same question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Italy probably cos of the weather,shops,football and the honeys.


How much money have you spent on clothes and footwear in the last 12 months ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no idea, sorry...........




what are you thinking about RIGHT NOW?!?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> what are you thinking about RIGHT NOW?!?


why am i so addicted to SAS and SAF ?

[hr:2y3zfpv2][/hr:2y3zfpv2]
what are you thinking about RIGHT NOW?!?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

why life is such a jerk all the time.





are you content?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not really.

...

Have aliens from outerspace ever visited this planet?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, for they yet to have event horizon capabilites, but they've tried calling and texting us. Not enough bars on their cell phones.

Did Jesus steal your hotrod?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

As a matter of fact he did. Prick.

When you get up in the middle of the night to use the john, do you turn on any lights, or do you just feel your way there?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep i use the light if not well i dont want to think of the consequences,

Anyone else sleep naked ?

edit: sorry for the mental images.


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

No.


Do you like jewelry?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Nahh.

Do you like aluminum foil?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm not particularly.

If you could be anyone for a day who would you be ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

me as a small child



if you could pause time for one day what would you do?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just Pause? Hmm, I'd search out all winning lottery scratchoffs.

----------------------
WTF is up dude?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to give myself a panic attack in about 2 hours...


do you have social anxiety?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, I don't.

Will you please shoot me with a tranquilizer?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No...I'll shoot you with a water gun though..you can pretend it's a tranq if you want...

ummm...why is the sky blue?


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

neds newt got to fat!


how do you feel about the sitiuation leading up to the events of our current state of mental health in this society that contributed to the words thrown at me from you?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

It sucks

Who is your favorite comedian?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jim Norton

What type of deodorant do you use?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Old Spice

...

What are you getting your mother for Mother's Day? (I need some ideas!)


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

something.


....



do you have an mp3 player? what brand if you do?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup. Samsung.


What would you do if I sang out of tune?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

poke you in the eye with a stick

oke 

How much change do you have in your pocket?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Five coins: 1x20, 2x10, 2x1. That's 42 NOK, which would equal to about.... $8.50 USD

What was the last thing you wrote by hand?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Polar said:


> What was the last thing you wrote by hand?


Love your son, Tor
(a happy mother's card)

[hr:1ads8fjf][/hr:1ads8fjf]

what was the last thing you emailed?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

An email to my TA about my biology midterm

What was the last thing you mailed (the old fashioned way)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> What was the last thing you mailed (the old fashioned way)?


my tax forms

[hr:e760wejw][/hr:e760wejw]

have you gotten your taxes done?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No my job is not legitimate.

Have you ever been arrested ? If so what for ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Have you ever been arrested ? If so what for ?




no

[hr:2xhcouto][/hr:2xhcouto]

Have you seat in a police car before?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah a police van but yeah same **** only for petty theft as a brat anyways.


Uuh question hmm would you rather be wrinkly or have grey hair ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

grey hair all the way.


can you shoot me?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm sorry no can do.

What is more annoying waking up to discover their is no coffee or getting out the shower to discover their is no dry towels ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> What is more annoying waking up to discover their is no coffee or getting out the shower to discover their is no dry towels ?



i don't drink coffee, so id have to go with getting out the shower to discover their is no dry towels

[hr:337edv57][/hr:337edv57]

paper of plastic bags ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Plastic, paper ones rip and spill your **** all over the street its so ****ing embarrassing.


Anyone had the balls to sing karaoke ,if so what did you sing ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Anyone had the balls to sing karaoke ,if so what did you sing ?



i did, michael jackson "don't stop till u get enough'

[hr:2yb92ex2][/hr:2yb92ex2]

what would you do if your internet connection was no-longer available to you?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Go into withdrawal

What would you do if the zombie apocalypse began tomorrow?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd get to a safe zone ASAP.

...

How much water do you drink in an average day?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> How much water do you drink in an average day?


4 cups

[hr:qvz4dt83][/hr:qvz4dt83]

how much fruits do you eat on an average day?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Not enough.

What would you do if a homeless guy farted on you then started laughing hysterically?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

416girl said:


> What would you do if a homeless guy farted on you then started laughing hysterically?


 fart back

[hr:2wjd6r2g][/hr:2wjd6r2g]

how often do you feel a bit sad when you see a homeless person?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Most of the time. 

What is the best thing that you've won?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A free trip to Busch Gardens and colonial Williamsburg.

What's the lamest thing you've ever won?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

some fries

...


who's your favorite actor and actress?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SJG102185 said:


> who's your favorite actor and actress?


2pac

[hr:vq8gpiwf][/hr:vq8gpiwf]

Do you want to be on the show, Beauty and the Geek?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No

Would you want to be on an SA reality show?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Would you want to be on an SA reality show?


sure

[hr:3aab0qs1][/hr:3aab0qs1]

who else would want to be on a SA reality show?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno mate.

What occupation do you aspire to fulfil SA forbidding you know Lawyer,Doctor etc. ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

a singer.



what was your favorite thing to watch on t.v. as a child?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Dragonball Z (and I still love it)

I believe Broadway is overrated. Do you?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes!

...

Who or what is your favourite cartoon character?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Daffy Duck


...


What was your favorite board game as a child?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Chess
- - - - - - - - - -

what is your favorite tv show as a child (no cartoons) ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Saved by the Bell

...

What was the last movie you watched, and would you _recommend_ it to someone else?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TMNT (2007), sure would, for those who like the TMNT should watch it, give it a try.
....

What was the dirtiest thing you done in public?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Probably just a wee.

When was the last time you went to the cinema and what did you see ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a few weeks ago, saw The Forbidden Kingdom.

----
same question for the next person:
When was the last time you went to the cinema and what did you see ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last year, haha.

Are you missing someone right now?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, I think so.


Are you missing someone right now?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes 

Have you ever been fishing - if so, did you catch anything?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes.




Same question.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Went crab fishing before. Was too young to realize they were going to be eaten later. I grabbed one and went running out the door trying to save it :lol


Ever been jet skiing?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hardcore baby... hardcore...


whats the last thing you bought?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Dinner

What was the last show you watched?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dirty Jobs

Do you drink plain milk?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sometimes.

Do you drink chocolate milkshakes ?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Haven't in a while but yeah.

What flavor of mouthwash do you prefer?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> What flavor of mouthwash do you prefer?


peppermint.

is there more than one ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure their is ?

If you could escape for a week where would you go ?


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

A cabin in the Rockies.

What kind of music do you like?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Anything that aint too cheesy or commercial.

Is it just me or do you think britney spears is gonna end up on the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

not sure....

do you think Jerry Springer will let her on the show?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't think she'd go on Jerry in the first place. But yeah, I think he'd let her on. It would be great for ratings. 


Heerrrmmm lesssseeee ......... Did you ever wear the MC Hammer type clothes when they were popular? I did. I had a "Can't Touch This" shirt with colorful hand prints all over it and the cheesy colorful baggy pants. *shudder*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha no :b

How old were you when you lost your first tooth?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I fink I was thwee.
----------------

Where is your biggest mole?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

On the back of my neck and I intend to get it removed.

Do you have a birthmark?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope.

Do you have freckles?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yes

are you an early bird?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhh, hell naw.

Are you a freak?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah baby! The freakiest freak there is. Numba one freak here. oke 



Erm..........what was your last scary dream about that you can remember?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Erm..........what was your last scary dream about that you can remember?


being chased by a pack of three head dogs.

What is the last mp3 you downloaded ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

08-underoath-writing_on_the_walls.mp3

If you were a popsicle, what flavour would you be?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm i dunno what flavour they come in ( A uk thing duh) so im gonna go with strawberry. :stu 


What's best the smell of home baking or the smell of petrol/gas stations ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Home baking!

Why do you participate on this thread?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Because I'm usually bored and this entertains me...

Do you like pineapple?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Only on pizza.

Do you like pinecones?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

um they are okay, yeah. :stu 




green tea or black tea?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Black Tea. Preferably Starbucks Black Shaken Iced Tea Lemonade

Have you ever had your picture in the local newspaper?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes.

Have you ever fallen down the stairs?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No but i've fallen up the stairs a few times ( dont ask ).

You guys going anywhere nice this summer ? If so then where ?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I usually toss them (kind of stale by the time the loaf gets down to just the crusts anyway). Very rarely I'll toast 'em or use them for garlic bread.

...

What's your favourite day of the year?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.....um, I'd say Good Friday. I just like the whole feeling of it.

What's the craziest way in which you've ever been approached in the street by anyone?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh tough one a few drunks with parking cones on their heads came up to me last friday and were like whats up bud and shook my hand if that counts.

If you could own any car what one would it be ?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Uuh tough one a few drunks with parking cones on their heads came up to me last friday and were like whats up bud and shook my hand if that counts.


 :lol

Ummm....all the environmentalists are gonna get me for this but....a Hummer!!! :banana :banana

What is your favorite memory?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Playing live in front of 1000 people and hearing our band name being chanted

So, can you tell me some more about your programme of monkey torture?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why, sure!!! :yes

[youtube:2eheboyo]eM1-fl_Nu3o[/youtube:2eheboyo]

Does anyone love The State as much as I do? :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Um, not too sure what that is. Maybe? :stu 

Does your bologna have a first name?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As a matter of fact, it does. It's O-S-C-A-R.

Are you cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

No, I'm cocoa for cukoo puffs though

why do you want the job?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's reliable and allows for some semblance of independence and self-sufficiency.

What is your least favorite cereal?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm weetabix probably don;t sell em where you guys are but yeah they taste like wet cardboard mixed with wallpaper paste Not Good.

SO WHY DID YOU DO IT ?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought things would get better but got worse, oh what the heck it was for the right reasons :stu 


What does all the right reasons mean to you?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...hmmm... "all the right reasons" means to me, doing what is in my best interests!!!!! ha ha! 

If you had a time machine and could scoot off to any time -and place in the universe!!- in the past or future ...where would you transport yourself to?...what would you want to see?/who would you most like to speak to?/what would you do, if anything?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when i was born, i want proof of how cute i was.
- - 
if you dream at night, what is your dream about?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Last night I dreamed, and my dream was about me and my friend angering this one kid, and he wanted to fight us to the death...weird I know.

What's your all time favorite movie?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Edward Scissor Hands (i know how freaky ) but yeah nostalgia n all that i guess.

What you guys havin for dinner tonight ?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

food



is the end of the world coming soon?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not even sure that "end of the world" makes sense. If it's meant to imply a sort of doomsday for human beings, who knows...maybe in the next century or two. The world will go on though of course.

What don't you like about ears and belly buttons?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Edward Scissor Hands (i know how freaky ) but yeah nostalgia n all that i guess.


Awesome movie!! :yes

um ear wax can be yucky and belly buttons that have lint in them are just funny.

lets see..

When was the last time you rode a bicycle?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

God...a couple years ago...its been a while

If you could be anywhere in the world right now...where would you be, and why?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'd be right where I am now. I'm too scared to stray too far.

What do you expect you'll think of your life as it is today, looking back 5 years from now?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I will look at it and realize how irrational a lot of my thoughts were, and be glad that I have finally reached a level of happiness I have spent much time striving for.

What are your plans for this week?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm work, Karate, Join a Jijitsu class, Football on Sunday and sit on my *** and stuff my face on Sunday. (Yes , very sporty i know but i'm not gettin any younger so ya know how it iz.)

Oops almost forgot a question.
Soooooo hmm Anyone going abroad this summer ? 
If so where ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Not that I know of: I usually have less than $200 in my bank account at any time! When I start working again, I'll plan a trip.

What is one talent that you always envied and wished you had?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I can do better than that: I'll give you their name -it's: Carlos!


... :b   ...Just kidding, Kia!  :lol :lol (Go get him, Tiger!!! :b :lol )

O.K., now my question: What was the closest you came to being truly in love? -What was their name? What were they like? And how did they make you feel?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It was never reciprocated, so I was still pretty damn far away. The one I was most strongly attracted to was a girl named April. We had lots of fun together, and as I recall I felt just very warmly happy when near her. Too bad it never amounted to anything, as always. Now I can't even get a crush. I think my time has more or less passed.

What would you do if you recognized someone on the street as being an SAS member?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> It was never reciprocated, so I was still pretty damn far away. The one I was most strongly attracted to was a girl named April. We had lots of fun together, and as I recall I felt just very warmly happy when near her. Too bad it never amounted to anything, as always. Now I can't even get a crush. I think my time has more or less passed.
> 
> What would you do if you recognized someone on the street as being an SAS member?


To your question: I'd give them a BIG hug!!!!!! :yes :mushy 

...Secondly: maybe you should quit with the self-predictions there... :con :stu If you have ever felt anything genuine for someone -that is certainly something. ...And get rid of views that people who have roughly a lot of "romantic experiences" necessarily actually experience 'the real thing'.

...Maybe there is your opposite out there, who has had heaps of "experience" and yet feels very empty -as if they have had little to none experience of _real _love.

...Not to mention: all the souls out there who can, at best, only experience 'half love' and never get beyond this experience their entire life time! ...and I bet I'm right about that: look at the divorce statistics, for one.

So what if you are a little unusual...?!! :stu :stu On a deeper level, a level that actually means something, you are probably very similar to the average person. ...Even if you may in fact have it truly tougher now at this point in time. ...But the mere fact that you are concerned about such aspects of yourself -*proves* your interest in them!

...Ain't much to worry about, Adam. :yes In fact, according to what actually matters in this world: you are more than likely actually doing fine!! :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

O.K., my question... 

How many times have you wished that you could do "voodoo" on someone? ...you know: as in have one of those voodoo dolls and stick pins in them!!!!?

(dumb question, I guess. But you know, I walked into a novelty store only a few years after, to find that someone else had marketed a "voodoo doll" when I had thought of doing this my self... someone else always thinks of it at the same time, hey?! but you've gotta have the enterprise to push through with it!)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm... when I was a kid I actually made a voodoo doll or two out of Play-Doh. :lol

If you could commit one crime and no one would ever know you did it, what would it be?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> Umm... when I was a kid I actually made a voodoo doll or two out of Play-Doh. :lol
> 
> If you could commit one crime and no one would ever know you did it, what would it be?


...hmmm...hmmm.... well I had fantasies about killing my highschool art teacher after she "misplaced" two -sorry, three: the third I found her using as a class demo- art pieces. -All my best work of course.
...So, that's the closest I've ever felt to "murderous rage"!! :bah :sigh ...Akin, really, to having had one of your children abducted from you: all your passion, blood sweat and tears -taken away from you and in such a callous and careless manner.

...So I guess, as far as crimes go: I had fantasized about torturing my old highschool art "teacher" (like as if she was ever more than a 'glorified baby sitter! :roll ) ...but stealing your work and pretending that she knew nothing about it, let alone being totally unconcerned when you express your worries about not finding it ...well, put it this way: it STILL angers me after all of these years. -My work was MINE. And she had no right to "misplace" it!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...o.k. sorry -my question ...

What figure in ALL of history would you most desire trading places with? -Whose life (artist, actor, world leader, activist, etc) would you love to have secretly led yourself?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

da vinci for me, imagine having talent like that

if you could live in another country, what country would it be?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^i like where i live. i don't want to move anywhere else.



Kyaa! said:


> Do you have a crush on someone on this site? If you answered yes, what is the first letter in their user name?


first letter in user name: R

name: Elisa :mushy :cuddle :wife (thats you trying to wake me up to go to work after a hot passionate night lol j/k!) :kiss :heart :evil :squeeze :blush

:lol

can you please kill me now?....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm no good at killing people. Sorry!

How am I going to support myself in the long run?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You're not ! It's only a matter of time before your inevitable mental breakdown and then it 's off to the loony bin for you my friend. :lol 
Nah just kiddin adam you'll find a way we all do.

What's the most you've paid for a pair of shoes/trainers etc ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno. Like, $60? Yeah, I know... big pimpin'. :lol

Are you an innie or an outie?


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm an "innie"

What do you when your pissed oFF?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I sulk and act passive-aggressively at times. I almost never get pissed off though.

Are these people really this happy to be telemarketers???


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ^i like where i live. i don't want to move anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I just read this! :lol

A "hot passionate night" ...well: this certainly sounds like it'd involve me!  ... :rofl

just kidding ...unfortunately I live in Australia (no need to worry, Kia  ) ...on the bright side, however, whenever you see a doll, ANCIENT, you can think of ME!!! :teeth :b ...a he he he!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I sulk and act passive-aggressively at times. I almost never get @#%$ off though.
> 
> Are these people really this happy to be telemarketers???


...No :no :no ...there just smiling in a desparate attempt at being brave because of all the abuse they cop every day from people they call up (often at dinner time!!!!!!!!!!! :mum :mum :bah

O.K.: Are you regular? .... :spit :rofl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm just a regular, everyday normal guy!






Did you watch that video?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I'm just a regular, everyday normal guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You're evading the question!!!!! :mum :wife :wife :lol

....wait a minute... :con



> I'm just a regular, normal day every guy
> -I get constipated once a month -mother ****er!!!
> I'm just a regular, normal day every guy...


...glad you explained!! :yes :yes

O.K. .....('scuse me: :rofl :lol ) ..O.K... Have you ever smoked marijuana before and what was your experience with it, if you have ever smoked it?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ooh, you found the coded answer!

Yes, I've smoked that ****! The first time was fantastic. I was laughing at literally everything. I hadn't laughed that hard in a long, long time. The second time...no effect. Strange.

Have you ever smoked cheese?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't say I have Adam, can't say I have.

How do you like snorgtees.com?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It seems pretty nifty and stuff.

If you could melt someone's ears off their head, who's ears would you melt?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm tough one probably Paris Hilton or Amy Winehouse or why not both.

Erm lemeesee whats the worse crime you've comitted ?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I murdered myself once.

Do you like cardboard boxes?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

They're not bad. I know that 5 year olds just adore them: buy them a really expensive present; they'll be enthralled with it for a couple of days and then dump it to play with the box!

Name one specific thing that you avoid doing?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Saying uninitiated "hellos" at work

My town is thinking of moving either a Taco Bell, KFC, or Panera Bread into the space where McDonalds used to be...if you were me, which one are you rooting for?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Aren't familiar with the last one and have never eaten at the first one. ...But I like Mexican food -so, Taco Bell.

How many times a week do you wash your hair?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Five times; each morning before going to work. 
It is part of an obsessive habit/ routine that I have developed: Get up at 7:30, shower/wash hair, eat some breakfast, brush teeth, watch some morning news on TV and head out to work. Its been the same for 3 years now.

Roughly how many complete - yes complete - sentences do you manage to speak on any given day?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh, gees... I don't keep track of such things. Whilst I mostly hardly leave the house (just some weekly and monthly volunteer work and the odd bit of shopping really) ...I talk to my dad and my bro (when he's home from work) everyday. (And my mom and sis when I see them once a week or more).

....so, probably in the double figures at least.

Have you ever just met someone and instantly felt like you had known them somewhere before?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Deal or No Deal

It's pretty much the only gameshow I know where you're guaranteed to win a huge amount of money as long as you're not a total moron. :b

What are you wearing?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

clothing.

what was the worst thing you did in high school?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

torlin said:


> clothing.
> 
> what was the worst thing you did in high school?


Probably a felony I got away with.

Same question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I dunno the usual wannabe rebel stuff like skip class, get stoned on lunch break, go shoplifting on lunch break, get into fights on lunchbreak and just stuff you thought was cool at the time which obviously was'nt.

You got a tattoo ? If so what of and where?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no i don't have one, but maybe 
a logo of the sith empire on my upper arm

....

are tattoos really painful?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tattoos are cool ... ... it's the tattooing that's a little painful :b 

So, what are you staring at?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

food online.

what are you drooling over?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The ***** over their in the hotpants.

Whats your all time favorite music album ?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

U2- The Joshua Tree

Who's your favorite Icon of all time? Living or dead.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Martin Luther King
...
Who's the one celebrity that gets on your nerves?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

'Nilla Ice. Ripping off Queen is NOT COOL.

If you were a flower, what type would you be?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

The corpse flower--because I'm repellent to humans like that...just kidding. Just because only the freaky flowers interest me. And hey, I'd get to experience the joys of digestion. 

Do you kill spiders and bugs, move them, or let them be?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's easy! 

1. I'm talented at drawing and painting
2. I'm honest 
3. I'm a good friend (other's have said so)
4. I'm a warm person
5. I'm pretty genuine

What is a beautiful memory you have -the kind where time sort of stopped and that moment sort of stuck in your head-?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Easy. The day I got a new found respect for my parents when they went above and beyond helping the mother of somebody they knew when we got stuck in the Albuquerque airport during a blizzard.

Did you have sexual relations with that woman, Ms. Lewinski?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Since no means yes, yes I did have sexual relations with that woman.

When was the last time you ate a waffle?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, geez... I dunno. Probably about 4 months ago?

Can you touch your toes?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep sure can and more.

Any one been to the movies recently ? Whaddya see ?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

It's been a while...but...The Kingdom.

However, I am going this weekend to see The Dark Knight...can't wait!



Name three things you ABSOLUTELY could not live without.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

food, oxygen, water

What brand of deodorant do you use?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Old Spice

How many times have you eaten frozen cucumbers in the past six months?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zero...what do they taste like??

If you find yourself hungry in the middle of the night, what would be the most tasty food you would want to eat?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh brownies, toasties or a big fat sandwich. ( i know how boring but Ssh !)

Anyone good at cooking ? If so what's the meanest dish you can serve up ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No...grilled cheese is my best lol.

When did you first discover you had SA?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

19 years old when i dropped outta college cos my lil world came crashing down around me. :rain 

Tell me something you guys like about yourselves ?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I like that I have a good sense of humor

Do you like sports?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A lot! I love football although I myself don't play that much. I follow MotoGP and the English Premiere League closely.
I've been watching live telecast of Tour de France currently. The finish is going to be a nail-biter!!

Same question again, do you like sports?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> A lot! I love football although I myself don't play that much. I follow MotoGP and the English Premiere League closely.
> I've been watching live telecast of Tour de France currently. The finish is going to be a nail-biter!!
> 
> Same question again, do you like sports?


GO CADELL!!!! :banana :banana :banana 
_Aussie! -Aussie!!- Aussie!!! -Oi! Oi!!-Oi!!!_

Yes I do like sports. I love soccer the most. I love playing it and usually like watching it.

I'm looking forward to the Olympics: there'll be a few weeks of great television!! :yes ...Also can't wait for the Winter Olympics!!

What color are your eyes?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I meant soccer (I did mention EPL there). Just that it's called football in our neck of the woods.

I'm rooting for Cadel too. He's now 1:34 behind Sastre but I'm sure he'll pull back in the final time trials. He's beaten Sastre before by quite a margin in time trials.
---
Back to the game:
My eyes are brown.
---
Who is your favourite soccer player?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

hmmm ...apart from me :lol it'd be between these three dudes...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I like the one on the right cos he's soooooooo good lookin'.
The one in the middle cos he's very talented.
The one on the left cos he's talented and charismatic.

Have you ever been put under general anaesthetic?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, when I got my tonsils taken out in 8th grade. While I wasn't unconcious, doctors gave me an entire tank of laughing gas once and that was pretty awesome.

Are you more of a morning person or an evening person?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I used to be a hands down evening person, but I'm increasingly operating better in the morning. I get up at 7am 5 days a week, and between 8:00-9:00 on weekends.

Which country(ies) will not win any medals in the Olympics?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't know what countries are involved except my own. 

What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Summer, even though it makes me kinda emotionally unstable for some reason you still can't whack a hot summers day.

What ya havin for dinner tonight ?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be having pork chops with gravy, baked potato, and some kind of veggie.

Do you think we should have absolutely free health care in our country or would it cause too many problems?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish it would work, but it seems like it would cause many problems.

What country do you want to visit the most?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

An Island called Fiji...pure heaven!!


What was the most exhilarating moment of your life?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Hmmm... Probably the ages of 23-25. I went on an awesome adventure holiday, volunteered in an art gallery, was getting through previous issues I had about men, and all the while meeting a lot of really cool people and just having a good time.

What's the nicest beach you've ever been to?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ocean City, Maryland. 

Haven't been to too many though. 



Fast or slow?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fast. (But fast what? I've not idea)

Have you ever won a lottery, any kind of lottery?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

No.

Do you like chicken livers?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

no

do you like your life?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no

same question


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

no

how tall are you?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5'9"

what's your favorite band/musician?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Zero Boys. They're an 80's hardcore punk band. Very good. http://www.myspace.com/zeroboys

How is your life like at the moment?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....real boring. ...unable to keep a job for more than 3 years now... last two years were excruciating: tryin' to keep a job. ...deep sense of loneliness... very few friends... never go out nowhere (N.B. I used the dbl negative for emphasis!)... can't believe that I deserve such total deprivation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... don't know what I did to deserve it... feelings of that life really just isn't fair- and am sad that it doesn't change for the better... sad that I even have to deal with all of this, whilst others get to see me as 'lesser' -even the 'good' ones probably do, despite all of their best intentions!!... but I don't even care about any of that: I just want to have some meaningful relationships and it would be nice to have at least one boy friend by now!

...sorry: you asked how my life was at the moment, right?!...

Are you an 'animal person'? And if yes or no -how much so...?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I am an animal person. I love cats, dogs, monkeys, squirrels, chipmunks, deer, panda bears........ etc etc and I want to pet them and love them and whisper sweet nothings in their ear to let them know how spesh I think they are.


hmm.. pretend you are at McDonalds right now. 

Welcome to McDonalds, can I take your order? (tell me what you want, what you really really want)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

_"This is no' Mc Donal's!"_... :no :bah .... :duck (  )

[youtube:1nnp6zi3]



[/youtube:1nnp6zi3]

  ... :rofl :b

When did you last clean your belly button? (I did an hour ago: it was filfthy :afr !!)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm it cleaned itself i guess when i was in the shower this morning.

What is your favourite song from the 90'S ?


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Breeders "Cannonball"

Because it had to be one of the most catchy songs of the 90's...


Are you closest to one of your parents more than the other? Or equally close to the both of them?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Closer to my mom.

How many friends do you have?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

we'll say less than five.

Do you prefer hot, or cold chocolate drinks?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hot.



what would you think if I sang out of tune, would you stand up and walk out on me?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't know... You just better try not to sing out of key.

What was your favorite TV show of the 90s?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno fresh prince or sumfin.

What's your all time favourite dance tune ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't dance, so, I don't know.

What's your all-time favourite song?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> hot.
> 
> what would you think if I sang out of tune, would you stand up and walk
> out on me?


...speaking of which, if you ever watch "Mamma Mia" the film Pierce Brosnan's voice is hilariously bad! :yes :um

All time favorite song...

REALLY HARD to answer. So instead I'll tell you my favorite song at the moment: "The Ballad of 52" by Frankie Goes To Hollywood. -Awesome great chill out song, complete with a woman having orgasms at the end! :lol Another one is "Maggotbrain" by Parliament (again, an awesome chill-out song -very relaxing :yes )

What's your opinion of Musicals?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh they can be kinda annoying although you gotta appreciate the effort of the performers playing in front of a live crowd.


Ok favourite song from the 80's ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Tough one...idk...London Calling by The Clash is great.

What's your best friends name?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh i dunno i don't have one i just kinda go with the flow.
Easy come easy go kinda thing .


What's your favourite sport/hobby ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

guitar


are you going to see the new The Mummy movie?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Didn't even know there was one!! ...but I probably will -I quite like The Mummy movies!! -great, fun, entertainment. :yes :yes 

Do you skip visiting the dentist?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope

Are you an early bird or a night owl?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Keep shifting between the two actually, based on various factors.

Who's your least favourite mainstream actor?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

John Cusak. I had the misfortune of seeing Must Love Dogs, and I'm pretty sure I twitch when I see him on TV now. Go awaaaaay John Cusak.

If you had to eat one specific lunch for the rest of your life, what would it consist of?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmmm... my speciality: wonderbread + avocado + tender chicken + cranberry sauce + swiss or tasty cheese + alfalfa sprouts + spanish onion + beetroot = YUM YUM.

What's your middle name?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't have one.

Do you dream often, or have frequent nightmares?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's mostly nightmares unfortunately.


Whats your biggest regret in life ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, that's a tough one. But probably not seeking help form my therapist when I cut "too deep". She really could have helped and I could have felt close to someone rather than completly alone.

Same question...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never having a real solid dream to follow.

Same question again
(What's your biggest regret in life?)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow...so many. I guess the biggest is allowing myself to become jaded by depression.

Same question.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: re: Interview the Person Below You*



MissBrownEyes said:


> What is your biggest goal?


to meet all the actors and actress of star wars, including Goerge Lucas


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh you forgot to post a question bro^^^


K then what's your favourite alcoholic/non-alcoholic beverage ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

St. Bernardus ABT 12 / Very watered down juice


I don't drink alcoholic beverages too often, so it's a nice treat.


What would you do if you walked in on your parents...?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:spit ... :wtf ... ops :rofl :afr ... :lol

I'd go: "Woo-HOO!!" :banana :rofl

No seriously -I'd be a little uke ...and would be trying desparately to get rid of the imagery of too 'old people' doin' it out of my head!! :yes 
...and yet, on the other hand I'd be like: "Woo-HOO!!" :banana and "Go for it!!" :lol :yes

...I'm happy now that my parents' relationship status is: "Separate, but dating"!!  :lol :rofl :cry :rofl

Incidentally, a girl I was friends with a long time ago told me how she actually walked in on her parents whilst they were doin' it. -They were, I believe it was, in the "_Aries Kama Sutra Horoscope Position_"   (I WILL not say any more! :b :lol -ask Coco, she knows what I mean :yes )

But yeah! Funny stuff!! ...I have an even funnier story involving my little dog Carla (may her little muttley soul rest in peace :sigh :mushy ) running around, a pophylactic, and my distressed and bewildered sister :lol ...but that's not a story I can tell here! :b

...O.K. -Question: Did you ever purposely flirt with someone in order to 'get ahead'? ...And if so: did it work?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

(Woah: look at all those emoticons!!)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nope, I don't know how to flirt. Is it just being nice to people? I don't know if what I do would be called flirting by others or not. Meh, who cares. :lol

Have you ever gone out to eat at a restaurant by yourself? If so, how did it go?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never! I can hardly manage grabbing some fast food to go.

Same question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh no i would never commit such an act i have very little pride left as it is thanks.


What is your biggest achievement to date ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Either graduating first in my academic department with summa cum laude (that's probably censored...sigh) status or running a marathon.

Same question.


----------



## RaeStan (Aug 4, 2008)

Leaving the guy who took every ounce of confidence I had and killed it..
And also getting a job...



If you could change just one thing about your life....what would it be?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Better job... one in which I value the work and find it to be important.

Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

guitar.


do you know how to draw or paint?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I can draw a little and have always wanted to know how to paint but have never tried.

If you could trade places with one person for one day who would it be?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bernard Lagat

Name someone whose position you definitely _wouldn't_ want to trade places with.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Rosie O'Donnell's girlfriend

If you could find out the truth or falsehood of any conspiracy (e.g., JFK assassination), what would that be?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know, UFO cover-ups maybe.

Same question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno. What was going through Wacko Jackos head pre surgery.


Who is your sporting idol ?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

April 30th. 

Any embarrassing secrets?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Of course, but they'll be going with me to the grave. :eyes

What junk, if any, do you have under your bed?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

It's hard to say. It's kind'a like a mini junkyard down there. 

What about you?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

shoes,boxes with random crap, cat toys..


what brand deodorant do you use and what's the name of the smell?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lynx Africa.

How many attempts did it take for you to pass your driving test.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

0, i havnt even started taking lessons yet.

if you could have one super power..what would it be?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Give people orgasms at any given moment. That would be hilarious!

Same question.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

to teleport to be near ardrum at any time.... when he had his super power.

Are you the black sheep of the family? If so Do you kinda like it?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ :rofl

Not the black sheep, but the runt of the litter maybe... It's okay I guess.

Have you ever worn spandex? If so, in what context?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, sorry to disappoint, but no.

What are you wearing?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you mean in a seductive way or in general ?
Erm loose fit jeans and a tanktop.


Name one social situation you aaaaalways try to avoid ?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

partys 

have u ever had therepy..and did it help?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in therapy at the moment (not literally) and yeah my shrink is really hard on me which is good so yeah it's helping .


Anyone graduated from college ? If so what did you major/study ?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

No, but I'm planning on going to trade school for glassblowing.

What's the weirdest thing about you (and if it's not obvious enough, why)?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Weirdest thing about me erm i have OCD you know i wash my hands way too freakin much i take like 3 hours to get ready cos if my hair wont style the way i want it i wash it all over again i iron my clothes obsessively well and just everything about me has to be perfect or i freak out and don't leave the house.
(yeah i know what a freak but ssh or i'll kidnap yo moma)

When was the last time someone gave you a hug ?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

About 3 hours ago.

If you could choose anywhere in the world to travel to where would you go?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I would travel to Greece, it looks lovely from pictures and I want to travel someday 


What is the worst thing someone has done to you?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm...tough one. I guess when I was a junior in high school and my "best friend" spread a bunch of rumors about me being gay because I didn't pursue girls and stuff, and then a bunch of other offhanded things...basically the whole school found out about these things...not cool bro.

What is your worst memory?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Seeing my mom laying on the living room floor with her wrists bleeding from trying to commit suicide. I was around 4 or 5.


Same question.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Seeing my mom laying on the living room floor with her wrists bleeding from trying to commit suicide. I was around 4 or 5.
> 
> Same question.


im so sorry you had to experiance that, i really am :hug did she survive (u mentioned 'trying'). i dnt mind if u'd rather not talk about it.

my worst memory is watching my dad die, and then having him lie there on the floor for hours...lifeless. and just feelings guilt for letting him down..not being able to save him.

what is ur happiest memory?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

x.

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Fork up 3-4 dollars  lol. j/k um.. dunno what I'd actually do for a klondike bar.

Who is your favorite music artist of the 90s


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eminem, although he started later in the decade.

Who's your favorite music artist of the new millennium?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Uhh.
..Um.
Breaking Benjamin I guess? But I don't listen to them.

What was the last thing you did that you knew you shouldn't?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm... Good question... Probably close a door hard, hitting myself in the head in the process. Ouch, shouldn't have done that. I'm not even sure HOW I could have done that! :doh 

What is something you have passion about that makes you feel "alive" over and above how you normally feel?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

humblelulu said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing my mom laying on the living room floor with her wrists bleeding from trying to commit suicide. I was around 4 or 5.
> ...


Sorry to hear that both you guys.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Hmmmmmmmm... Good question... Probably close a door hard, hitting myself in the head in the process. Ouch, shouldn't have done that. I'm not even sure HOW I could have done that! :doh
> 
> What is something you have passion about that makes you feel "alive" over and above how you normally feel?


Amongst other things Music i guess.

What is your all time favourite movie ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry.. mess up there, meant to pm lulu...
someone else will have to answer Sean's question.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> What is your all time favourite movie ?


Star Wars movies

do you eat your toe jam?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never.

What sport do you like best?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Golf.

If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I like California i think i might stay here I know thats lame i should say italy or something but i love cali.

What is your favorite cereal?(big deal to me my favorite food group)


----------



## minky (Aug 13, 2008)

to beat anxiety

what is your biggest fear?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've never heard of that cereal. :con

Yeesh...biggest fear? Probably getting thrown into a deep body of water...or sex.

What's your favorite hobby?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Playing football or soccer as i'm sure you guys call it.


Are you a tea or coffee person ?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Between the two choices, tea. I mostly drink orange juice though. Tea is good for those nights when you have to stay up late, red bull is better. 

What do you do to unwind?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lay naked on the floor and enjoy the lack of racing thoughts. No, not really. Or maybe I do! Or not... Hmm.

Same question.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

This question's all over the place 'round here, I find. I smoke weed and play Guitar Hero.

Have you ever had a barium swallow for a chest x-ray?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

nope

are you in love with anyone right now?


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope 

What would you do if you won $100 000.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Buy myself a new motorbike and go on a long road trip, alone, following some unbeaten path.

Same question.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

registan said:


> What would you do if you won $100 000.


20% towards savings
20% parents
20% new house
20% new car
20% myself

who was the last person you talked on Instant Messenger (AIM, MSN, Yahoo, ICQ) ?


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

My boss, in ICQ

Can you remember a funny story that happened in you life?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I remember plenty. The sad thing is that it was funny for others; I was just the idiot they were laughing at!

What is the best memory you have of your childhood?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's hard to pinpoint a _best_ memory, but one memory I enjoy is summer vacations when I was in elementary school, relaxing with cartoons and enjoying a popsicle on a hot day. 
What's the minimal amount of money you'd need as compensation for you to accept a job?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmm ...if I really love the job, I think I'd be fine with even $28,000 a year. ...If I didn't like the job so much, then it would decline -according to mostly how much I was enjoying it! (which would include a few factors -e.g.: the team I was working with, the level of stress, the degree of comfort and happiness at the workplace, the amount to which I loved and enjoyed and was suited to the work...)

Namely -if I was really happy in the type of work and also the environment, I would accept a basic standard of pay. -For one thing, I suspect that it would add, rather than subtract, years to my life. 

What in your memory is THE MOST memorable sporting moment for you??!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ohio State losing to Florida in the college football national championship, 41-14. That was hilarious, and all the Buckeye fans in my area who took a false sense of pride and said bizarre statements like "_We_ are number one!" were finally silent with their false arrogance. THEY didn't do anything but sit on their *** and watch the team win all those games all season, but the vicarious identification backfired that night. :lol

Same question!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooooooh so many hmm Manny Pacquiao beating Marco Antonio Barrera , Liverpool coming from 3-0 down to beat AC Milan in the Champions League Final , But probably seeing the team i support Celtic being beat in extra time by Porto in the UEFA Cup Final in 2003 stands out quite a bit since i was in a pub with about 400 celtic fans watching it on the big screen and the noise was incredible obviously not the same as being in seville with the 90'000 other celtic fans but yeah you get the picture it was just a sea of green and white and celtic songs being sung at full decible for 2 hours. Awesome!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oops forgot a question erm anyone married ? If so is it as bad as it's made out to be ?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

nope im not married. im sure wether or not the marriage is good or not..is how ur relationship is with the other person. so i think it differs with everyone.

do you or have you ever self harmed?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. The thought has crossed my mind several times but I've managed to resist the temptation so far.

Have you? (Same question)


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, but I was like 13 and stupid.

What's your favorite medium of art?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what art mediums are however feel free to enlighten me at the nearest opportunity. (did that sound sarcastic ? it wasn't meant to be)

What was the most humilating event you experienced ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Junior year HS, when I had 5 of my friends in a class with me, and I never talked in class since I was too shy. Well, the teacher called on me randomly one day, and I blushed really badly, and everyone looked at me, and my friend pointed out that I was red, and they were all laughing. After that I was never really treated the same by them, and worse things came out of it.

Same question.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lots of potentials... Maybe a tie between the time in which a few girls jokingly bought me carnations for Valentine's Day only to laugh at me... or the time when I was walking through school and someone yelled, "Adam, what's wrong with your face?!" with dozens of people then laughing. People are so nice!!! It's no wonder I have such an easy time thinking that someone on the face of the earth could potentially like me.

Sigh...At least I can take comfort in the fact that most of them are drug addicted junkies who are either in prison or fighting over custody of numerous children that they pooped out like rabbits upon high school graduation.

Same question...


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah, peeing myself in school when I was little because I had to give a speech out the front. 8D In late high school when I told m closest friends I had social anxiety, they burst out laughing in my face. I've probably had more recent things, but I can't think of them for now.

When was the last time you went to the zoo?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About 12 years ago.

How often do you see your parents/ grandparents?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Parents, maybe once a month...

Grandparents, only one left, never.

How much do you depend on SAS for socialization?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...hmmm.... I'd say about 60 %!

I've got my cousin who I am close with and a friend I've know since I was two who lives round the corner; and a closish friend who nonetheless lives inter-state. ...but here I've got people who are in the same boat as me and who I really feel able to relate with -which is excellent!

What were you really talented and/or praised most for whilst growing up?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

My academic abilities. I always ranked in the top five in school, first most of the time too. I was the academic role model for all kids around my age in our extended family circle/ neighbourhood. 
There actually was one guy who was forced by his parents to repeat one grade just so he would be in my class for the rest of his school days. Didn't happen though, I changed schools the next year when I received a scholarship to go to a much better school.

Same question.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

My writing and drawing, and that's what I still do to this day. 

Do you keep your car clean or do you allow it to pile up with trash
first?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's clean. I don't have any trash to put in my car in the first place.

Can someone literally die of boredom?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Studies have shown that having a very boring job actually shortens your lifespan.

How much tv do you watch?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Watching the Olympics has been the first TV I've seen in maybe 6 months.

Same question.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i haven't watched tv in a long time (since last year). there is nothing good on tv anymore. the only shows that i watch now are curb your enthusiasm and it's always sunny in philadelphia (which is going to start again pretty soon!)


same question.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a lot just sport or comedy when it's on oh yeah and a few movies but on the whole not very much.


What is your favourite memory from school/childhood ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , I kinda killed the thread with that last one so here goes nuffin erm Name one thing that makes you smile ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Remembering some of the few moments of bliss from my past.

Do you prefer going to the cinema or would you rather enjoy a movie on DVD in the comfort of your own home?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the effect of the big screen, I get absorbed into the film more, lol, forget my life for a while. 

Are you the type of person that goes for the seat at the front of the theme park ride, like a rollercoaster, first time on it? or do you leave it for someone else.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

My first time ever on a rollarcoaster, they made me sit at the very front and I was terrified! But now I love rollarcoasters and theme park rides, so I'll head to the front even if it's the first time on it (although it depends on the ride.. I do still get scared).

Would you steal a car for $200,000 if you would be certain that you would not be caught? What about for $1,000,000?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> Would you steal a car for $200,000 if you would be certain that you would not be caught? What about for $1,000,000?


maybe. but

... question back: how would you know your not on film?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blossom said:


> Do you keep a journal?


yes and no... i write in my blog on SAF.

- - - -

What was the last 3 screen names that Private Message you?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oooh nosey nosey erm Seanybhoy, Seanybhoy and Seanybhoy. I had a coversation with myself you see since i had noone else to turn to.
Nah jk erm i think they are called "Personal " for a reason (dont mean that in a *****ey way or nuffin but ya know what i mean)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooops question erm hmm what was the last thing you stole ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Ooops question erm hmm what was the last thing you stole ?


magazine

what was the last thing you stole ? (same question)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Erm condoms ops :lol (i don't care what people think )


What's your favourite alcoholic drink ?


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't drink alcohol.

How many friends have you got?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

One friend who lives interstate. One who lives down the road. My cousin who I'm close with. ...so, 3.

What t.v. show do you actually bother setting time aside to watch?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> What t.v. show do you actually bother setting time aside to watch?


when season starts it will be Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles

Do you buy your best friends small gift for his birthday day or a large gift?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't get anything for anyone. Nobody is close enough to me to justify that.

What is your middle name?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Marie... :sigh

What is the last movie you've seen?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Persepolis.

What was the last word you said out loud?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

**** !!! I was being attacked by a waspy lookin m.o.f.o you see.


When was the last time you were stung ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

12 or 13 years ago I was young and I decided to make a 'bug zoo' which included two bees. One was being too active so I held it in my hand to calm it down... and yeh.


Do you collect anything? 
Optional complimentory questions: What and how long have you collected? To what lengths do you go to add to your collection? How much do you spend each year on your collections?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> Do you collect anything?
> Optional complimentory questions: What and how long have you collected? To what lengths do you go to add to your collection? How much do you spend each year on your collections?


Yes i collect. I started last year (2007) to collect these collectible lightsabers. each of them can range between 200-80 us dollars. I have 30+ lightsabers so far.

Do you keep all your receipts when you buy something at a store?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

mostly yeah, at least for a while. 
Do you often watch movies more than once?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> Do you often watch movies more than once?


if i really like it :yes

do you have an external hard drive to back up all your information on your desktop?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

no
Do you print out any amature digital photos that you have?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> Do you print out any amature digital photos that you have?


 :no nope

Do you own your own digital camera ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, and you can see my photos at http://chocoboryo.deviantart.com/gallery 

Where have you been overseas?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nowhere. :cry

Same question (to let someone answer positively).


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Only Spain 

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing. Yet. Mom's making me an omelet though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kashi GoLean, banana

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mines was more of a brunch but yeah a filled baguette and soup.

Do you like the summer ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its okay but I prefer autumn and spring over summer. Winter sucks except for Christmastime.



What is your favorite hoiday?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Christmas.  (except we have it in summer  )

Do you have a desire for a lot of land with your home? How much?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, I would give up land to live in a city any day...but the idea of having a lot of land also appeals to me. So if I couldn't live in a city, I would go way far out in the country where land is cheap. I could raise llamas, or have a treehouse or ride ATVs or something. 

Fill in the blank how you'd like:

I want someone to __________ with.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> Fill in the blank how you'd like:
> I want someone to __________ with.


Love

-
I wish for some ______ tonight.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish for some sleep tonight. :lol ( I haven't slept well in days)

How addicted are you to SAS?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Over 17 posts/day average addicted. At the same time, when viable alternatives come up, I can easily "put down" SAS. 

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Loads im worse than a gurl.
Erm 2 pairs of football boots
2 pairs of smart boots
2 pairs of smart shoes
2 pairs of trainers
1 pair of running shoes
And 1 pair of DC skate shoes ( just coz they are comfy)


Anyone got a credit card debt ? If so what's the damage ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Anyone got a credit card debt ? If so what's the damage ?


Nope.

do you like to celebrate your :hb ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I hate getting older. gah.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"I'm In Love With A Stripper"...by the dude with the crazy hair and sunglasses.

Say Propranolol 5 times fast and try not to screw it up. Let me know your results.
Or, you know...don't. Just putting it out there. I know it takes me some careful pronunciation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neither, I want to be exploded. 

Approximately how many times have you stubbed your toe/walked into a wall/whacked your funny bone on something/etc. this week?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, what a coincidence... I just hardcore _slammed_ my muh-fuggin' toes into our exercise bike about an hour ago. I mean, I pretty much accidentally kicked the thing. So, I guess that would be once. :yay

Can you speak like Scooby-Doo?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hug 
And no, I lack that enviable talent.

Do you ever get tired of SAS because I sure don't.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Invisibility definitely.

Do you have an unusual and completely useless talent like rolling your tongue or something?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i can do the moonwalk ! ................badly.


K say you could change anything about yourself what would it be ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

MY BOOBIES. 
(I want a third one. jk)



Ditto to the above question.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

In an underwater cage with a great white shark. That would be fun.

So, ever been diving/snorkeling?


----------



## Emptiness (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup, snorkeling in phuket, Thailand, it was awesome, the water is warm and crystal clear, and you feed the fishes with banana, a whole swarm of them.

Whats the most adventurous thing you have done??


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Going to third world countries and camping with the locals I guess.  While the country is at war, yay. 8D

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> Do you have any allergies?


 :yes Yes I have allergies

What are you going to today (8/31)?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

work and stuff.

tell me something weird about yourself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> Yup, snorkeling in *phuket*, Thailand


:lol

Everything on the right side of my body is smaller. Slightly but noticeably. I'm not symmetrical! =(

Are you symmetrical?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Seeing as how I have a body-type which most experts would describe as 'spherical', I suppose I'm as symmetrical as they come.

What is the one place in the world that you have always wanted to visit?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Japan.

How often do you go clothes shopping?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> How often do you go clothes shopping?


Varies on sales and such.

(answer USians) 
Are you going to do anything on this Labor Day ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Might go swimming. It's Labour Day in Canada too.

TPBM has eaten a Baconater?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

False. I'm a vegetarian, jeez jason you should know 

TPBM starts school tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

[lol, ignore this, wrong thread]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh this aint the TPBM thread dumb dumb.
But no i don't start school tomorrow.


Describe yourself in three words ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Anxious, angry, loser. Uhm, at the moment, anyway.

Ditto.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Curious , Perfectionist , Sarcastic .

Ditto


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Self-defeatist, nerdy, unusual.

What was your first word as a baby?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Baba (refering to myself) and mama. 8D

Go to Minesweeper on your computer and check the high scores. What do they say?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

999 seconds for all levels of difficulty. All were played by the infamous Anonymous.

Are you slow when it comes to understanding jokes and such?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No. That was a funny question. :lol 




UH lesseeeeeeeeeeeeee


Do you have a short fuse/temper?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What kind of question is that? Are you trying to start **** with me again Coco?

Uhm but yes, sometimes.

What kind of posters did you have on the walls in your room as a kid?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Football players that i idolised and then as i got a lil older they were replaced by nakey chicks .......as you do.

Same question.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Err... birds and dinosaurs. As I got older they were replaced by anime posters (I'm such a geek... no nakey men on my walls  ).

Do you make your bed every day? Does it bother you if it is left
unmade?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes i just can't leave it unmade that would kill me its kinda like an itch i just have to scratch so to speak along with many other ocd related routines and incidents.



Anyone got a pet ? If so whatya got ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, here we go:
* 1 rainbow lorikeet
* 5 zebra finches
* 2 red throated parrot finches
* 2 doves
* 6 quails
* 3 cockatiels
* 2 turquoise parrots
* 1 german shepherd X border collie
* 2 goldfish
All with names!!  They are my children, heheh.

Have you had a supernatural or paranormal experience?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Have you ever had someone spit on your face?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No.

Have you ever cried in public?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess the closest thing to "in public" would be at the vet's several years ago when we put our dog down. And then there are funerals. Never somewhere like a mall or school, though.

...

What is your LEAST favourite month of the year and why?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I dunno january i guess cos its not xmas no more and it sure as **** aint summer either so yeah january what a ****ing useless month.


Did you pass your driving test first time ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Did you pass your driving test first time ?


yes i did.

Do you like to hold things in (example feelings and thoughts), and than blow up?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Like to, no, but I often do. 

Do you prefer listening to male or female singers? or do you not mind?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I prefer female singers over male but both have their moments.

What's your favorite television show?


----------



## emandem (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not a big tv-watcher but when i do i watch the news.

What's your secret talent no-one knows about(sures been asked before but im lazy)?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, somehow I keep on coming up with ****y *** **** like every single day (to be honest idk lol)

What's the best Dr. Dre song?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nuthin' but a G thang



Whats the best Green Day song?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess it's a matter of opinion but without sounding geeky erm my favourite is probably good riddance.


Erm question yeah what song you got for your ringtone ?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's this neat little tune. I call it the 'default ring tone'.

...

Do you believe your country funds its Olympic athletes too much, too little, or just enough?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just enough.


What's your favourite Oasis song ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Champagne Supernova...I haven't heard many though.

Do you like to eat chicken sandwiches?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Not really , i like to eat chicken with ma hands kinda thing.


Name 3 things you couldn't live without (i don't mean literally like oxygen,water kinda stuff).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

1. Exercise (if I stop for extended periods of time, my mood plummets)
2. Internet
3. Movies

If you had an emergency health issue where your life was threatened and you couldn't reach a phone to get help, would anyone likely be there to help save your life or would you probably be alone at the time and die?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

That happened to my great grandmother. D: But somehow she eventually got help.

Someone would probably be there... they might not notice for nearly an entire day (oh wait, I might die then, but depends what room I'm in), but they would eventually notice...


Do you think animals have intelligence and emotions or is it mostly instinct?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's too early for me to be debating something like that with myself, but I'll go with "it depends on the animal". :stu I dunno. I have next to no clear views on things.

How many pillows are on your bed?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

2 but that can vary depending.


Whaddya want for christmas ? ( i know it's early but ssh)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Several million dollars.

Do you have several million dollars you want to give me?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Erm sure on one condition you dance like a monkey DANCE MONKEY BOY DANCE !!!


How many hours sleep do you get a night ?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Typically 5 1/2 on a school night. Master procrastinator when it comes to things. 

Do you secretly want to punch slow walking people in the back of the head?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes. I am a pretty fast walker, and I simply can't ask slow walkers to move aside/make way so I can go past them (no prizes for guessing why), especially on narrow spaces. 

Same question.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No, I am generally pretty slow (but considerate! I move out of the way and stuff!). The only annoying thing is when 5 people walk side by side blocking the entire walkway and are all chatting and oblivious to it all.

If you could star alongside any actor or actress, who would it be?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman. He's god. I wouldn't "star" next to him though. I'd be invisible.

If you had to eat cereal with any other liquid than milk, what would it be (with what cereal)?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm.. I'd maybe go for apple juice and Honey Nut Cheerios..

...

What cereal are you eating these days?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kashi GoLean

Same question.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Banana Nut Cheerios

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh no but the annoying ***** on sat nav sure does.


Name one song that absolutely rox your sox ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

same Q.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - Rock & Roll. May as well...lol.

Proudest moment of your life?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol I'm guessing nobody has a proudest moment yet then. Dont worry peeps you have your whole life to change that.
Erm i dont have one either although i felt immensely proud of myself when i ate a whole calzone to myself when i was a lil kid aww man that bad boy took some beating.


What Are You Listening To ? ( Yes that really is the question)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't watch enough movies to have a favorite one. sorry for ruining your question... 



what's your favorite music CD of all time?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no.


same Q.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

as much as i love 15" needles being shoved into pelvis!


what's your favorite song?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Blowing in the wind - Bob Dylan

same question


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its always changing.

right now its: bon iver - for emma


some Q.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't have a favorite D:

Do you collect your own shells or just buy them?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know what you're talking about.


do you punch you right thigh?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> do you punch you right thigh?


 :no

have u ever puked on someone?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rofl. Erm no.


What's your favourite flavour of Doritos ?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I like the good, old fashioned cheese ones. One of my old baseball coaches used to drive a Doritos truck and he gave us a sample of a salsa one they were testing. I liked it, but I never saw it again, so I guess they didn't use it.


Do you ever crack your foot knuckles?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> Jazz Liberatorz - Slow Down
> 
> My boyfriend and brother (I think they are falling in love!) were listening to it and I was like WTF!


... :no Carlos!! :spank :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

No!! I wasn't really aware there was such a thing as 'foot nuckles' till now!!

...Do you know how to play the piano?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah but i would like to know how though.


What's your favourite Pink song ? ( ssh don't be hatin Pink's tha bomb lol)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

......... Ok thread killer.



What was the last music album you bought ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it was Hewey Lewis and The News greatest hits.



What was the last music album you bought?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The last one i bought was The Fugees - The Score way back in the nineties sometime so yeah a freakin long time ago.


Name one thing that makes you feel uke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok seeing people being operated on bleeeurgh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Work with me guys jeez


What's your favourite cologne /perfume ?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't like to wear anything myself, but I like the smell of Aqua Velva. Reminds me of my grandpa. Oh, and I like that series of perfumes that had dirt, gasoline, and grass scents. 

Do you like it when dogs lick you?


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

I do, but only when I haven't taken a bath yet.

Do you have pets? If so. What are they?


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

yes, i have two dogs (ginger and peaches) and a water monitor (mr. nibbles)

what is your favorite sports team?


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

None , I don't like sports.

What music do you like?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

classic rock, led zeppelin, ozzy osbourne.. jazz, french music, basically anything that sounds good and is at least 30 years old haha

Have you ever had a day where you just imploded?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't know if I'd describe it quite like that, but I've had bad days before.

What do you plan on doing this weekend?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I plan on sitting in the kitchen behind close curtains with a pair of binoculars and take notes on everything i see and report everything i find suspicious to the police.

What do you plan on doing this weekend?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The same as I do every weekend...........stuff lol

Have you ever went sky diving?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Have you ever bonged a beer?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

nah

have you ever banged a bear?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Uh... no. 

Do you have siblings? How old are they?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a 22-year-old sister.

...

Ever been caught outside in a wild thunderstorm?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yep, it was a blast, even if I got totally soaked!

Have you ever experienced a tornado firsthand, hitting your home?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't say i have.

What was the last book you read ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

The Irresistible Offer (book about marketing, very good).

In a nutshell, what has your life consisted of in the last 5 years?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Work, animals, friends, soul searching.

Have you ever had pink eye?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think so...

...

Are you glad Autumn is here?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

What's the craziest experience you ever had?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably hanging around lepers and cleaning our toilet when the person with Hep B used it and didn't flush, in a third world country (as well as everything else there). Ew.

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

painted

What are you wearing?


----------



## smallmouse (Jul 2, 2008)

t-shirt jeans

are you excited about the weekend?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

No. :\

What's the closest red thing to you?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

A red marking pen.


What is your hair color?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Dark red-brown with two blonde foils at the front (influenced by Rinoa from Final Fantasy). Naturally it's just brown.

How many continents have you been to?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Two - North and South America

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Where I am right now, or maybe travel an hour and live in Melbourne. Otherwise I might choose UK or US...

How many people live with you?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I live alone.

Do you play an instrument? If so, what kind?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Piano.

What is your ultimate dream?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

To write a best seller!

Do you speak more than one language? If so, what one(s)?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I used to be really bad at Spanish. Now I just know a few phrases/words.

Where do you want to be, or what do you want to be doing with your life, in two years?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I would like to have another business off of the ground successfully however, first and foremost I would like to have those whom I love along with myself be healthy, wealthy and wise.

Same question, where do you want to be or what do you want to be doing with your life, in two years?


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

just leaving the peace corps getting ready to go to graduate school.

where's your favorite place to think


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

In a quiet, calm, atmosphere. For example: in my bedroom when I first wake up in the morning. 

Have you ever saved someone's life before? If so, explain how you did it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't readily admit my superpowers, but no, I haven't unfortunately.

Do you miss 'the good ol' days'?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm going to quote a band and say that there were no good old days.

Do you use your local vernacular/slang?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

No.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The behemoth that is _Les Miserables_ by Victor Hugo. And parts of _The Canterbury Tales_ by Geoffrey Chaucer for literature class (The General Prologue and The Miller's Tale).

What's your favorite album right now?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

My current favorite is the self-titled release by Everlea.

How long have you known the person you call your "best friend"?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

19 years

Have you ever painted or drawn anything artistic?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps as a child.

...

What is your calendar's picture for the month of October?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a desk calendar from staples.....no picture on it

How much time on average do you spend on the computer per day?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Far from it.

Have you ever gotten a nosebleed in public?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Many times boo!

Meow or meow?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow

meow?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meow!

mew mew meow mew meow?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow!


mreow?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

mreow indeed sir.

On average, how many times a week do you cover your entire body in tiramisu?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Roughly zero.

Who is your daddy, and what does he do?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

My dad doesn't live with us anymore, he lives in New York and drives a taxi... My mom hopes he's gonna die real soon.


How is babby formed?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Storks deliver them.

Do you inspect your feces for uniform color and consistency?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

No, but I put the ram in the Ram-a-lam-a-ding-dong.
On an average day, how many times do you think about Elvis?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

More than you'd think actually. :lol My mom's bf does impressions of him.

How often do you go to the movies?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Once every couple of weeks or so. More so once I'm on holidays.

Where is your favourite place to travel?


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Go shopping.

Who's your celebrity crush?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Emma Watson, she's hot and just generally awesome.

What time do you typically wake up for the day?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

around 9 or 10

do you eat meatloaf?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Las Vegas: Catch a few shows, sight-see the strip, then put it all on red! Either I'll double up and go home happy, or I'll be moving into the airport.

...

Your phone is ringing. It's most likely to be whom?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

of course.

how do you feel today?


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

lonely as hell but what else is new

have you ever eaten food off of someone's body?


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

No but that sounds interesting so i´ll suggest that to my girlfriend as a new foreplay act next time 

Have you ever gotten your tongue stuck to a pole outside when it´s cold?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really

Have you ever been snow skiing?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

no, but i'm going next month! so excited.

Do you like M&M's? (the chocolate candy)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Space Jam (because i never saw steel.. (if you're referring to movies)

Would you trade your social anxiety for bipolar?


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

nope.

where would you choose to make sweet love to me at?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Anywhere you want baby!

Have you ever been to Asia?


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

nope guams the closest ive been to asia

orange chicken is delicious, wouldnt u agree?


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

.

Broccoli ice cream, are you hungry?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

eh... I'll pass lol

Would you prefer green tea ice cream?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, can't say I ever have.

Do you know how to tie your shoes the correct way? lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Indeed I do.

...

Do you know how to tie a tie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope 

Do you know how to cook?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

edit: You beat me to that question, Toad. LOL

No, i dont know how to cook.

Are you happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Do you like Seafood?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

No, I'm allergic.

What would you do if you had no limitations?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Whoa, I'm so limited I can't even answer this question accurately. Too many possibilities!

One thing I'd do is become a gynecologist, open my own practice, and treat women for free, since money and intelligence and effort are not a limitations. I guess I'd earn the money by making some really awesome art. Or starting a business. I'd make so much money that I could lend it out to people at a very low interest rate, and I could help other people start businesses. I'd be able to draw very well so I could make my own animated films. I'd learn to scuba dive...I'd have a place in San Francisco, and some place in the countryside where i'd have a monkey and a llama and a cat and dog and a chinchilla. I'd learn a bunch of languages and a bunch of musical instruments. I'd be able to hold interesting conversations. Oh you know what would be useful? I could be a super-lawyer, and help out good causes and friends who need cheap legal advice. I'd eat cake everyday...fly...have lots of sex...cure diseases. etc.

I think I may have taken your question too literally.

Anyway...What is the longest time you've gone without shaving?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Since I never go out, I rarely shave. However 4-6 weeks without waxing I've gone.

If you could go to any era in the past, what would it be?


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

Definately.. SING! (hopefully when no one else is listening)
HA!

whats the coolest place you've ever been? and why was it the coolest?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sidney MT - It was freakin' cold!

What are you doing this morning?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sanria22 said:


> Since I never go out, I rarely shave. However 4-6 weeks without waxing I've gone.
> 
> If you could go to any era in the past, what would it be?


I wouldn't want to stay there, but I'd probably go to Medieval Britain. I hear women plucked their foreheads and people ate raw eels and killed each other with battle axes and spoke English that sounded like Dutch. Would be interesting.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Sidney MT - It was freakin' cold!
> 
> What are you doing this morning?


it's nighttime and i'm typing on a computer

do you like choco chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you mean chocolate chips then Yes (especially in cookies).

Do you like raisins?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mhmm, they're pretty tasty on their own or in baked goods. 

What was the best dream you ever had?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. hard to remember. Probably a dream where I was laughing or felt light-hearted.

What's the worse dream you've ever had?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I had two dads; a "bad" dad and a "good" dad, we were outside this pub and the "bad" dad tried to kill me and the "good" dad.

I think it stems from me being adopted and knowing that my birth father wasn't a nice person (he was a wife beater etc.), but my adopted and real dad is a good person. I've had it since I was little, it recurs every few months.

What's the best moment of your life so far?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd say getting married but the divorce was a pretty damn good moment as well, lol. O.K. I'll go with watching Mount St. Helens erupt live May 18th 1980.

Have you ever been to another country? (If so where?)


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Canada, Mexico, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, Costa Rica, Colombia, England, Spain, France.


What's your best childhood memory?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. probably just being care-free, my memory is not sharp atm.

Do you like Justin Timberlake?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

a lil bit...still annoying though. 

what's your favorite board game?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

definitely the Littlest Pet Shop board game (ages four and up!)

Have you ever accidentally clogged a public toilet?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Luckily no lol 


Have you watched all of the Lord of the Rings films?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

hmm...i've seen at least the first and the third. possibly all of them, though.

what's your favorite kind of tictac?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> what's your favorite kind of tictac?


plain ones.

- -
When was the last time you hugged your family member and why did you do that?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, my boyfriend is my family, and I hugged him this morning before he went to work, like I always do. 

What's the most dangerous thing you've ever done?


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Walked out the *outside* of a bridge, while on acid, with a hippie who lectured that fear is an illusion not of this world.

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

No, I'm not that lucky. I only wish...

Where's the farthest place you've been from your home?


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Ghana, Africa

What was the highlight of your day today?


----------



## Mathilda (Dec 30, 2008)

Fruit Roll Up

Why are you awake?


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Been watching stars and surfing "stuff"

Do you think Americans are stupid?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Certainly not, that would be xenophobic! I thought "Dubya" was pretty dumb though...

What's the scariest thing you've done of your own free will?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

One of my ex boyfriends was into cocaine, and I was stupid enough to go with him sometimes when he went to very dangerous parts of the city to buy. We got threatened with a gun once O.O

Have you ever done anything illegal?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

If you count downloading...Oh, and I've driven a car without a licence when I was 15. No, I'm not proud of it.

What was the last gift you gave?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

A mixed CD that I made.

What's your credit card number?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't have one lol.

When was the last time you went out to see a movie, concert, etc. ?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

mmm 8 months ago.

Would you prefer a home underground or a home under the sea?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

A home under the sea. I guess sea creatures are more interesting than those that live in the ground.

...

Have you ever called 911?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, (called 999 as I live in the UK) when my Mum's ******* ex tried to throw me out a window. Fun!

If you could have one wish, what would you wish for?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

To be outgoing

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna

Ever been in the hospital?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yup, a few times.

Ever eaten squid?


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah, its nothing to brag about

...

your favorite kind of fast food?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sub sandwiches

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Being a famous painter exhibiting around the world..probably like to have a wee baba by then too.

If you could write or draw something onto the moon what would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A giant picture of Bart Simpson mooning the world.

Do you like sports?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I like sports, but not necessarily watching them on TV.

Do you think TV commercials are too loud?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of them are way too loud, bugs the heck out of me. 

What do you like to do on a sunny day?


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't like sunny days (contradicts my username lol) but I love to go to D.C. and walk around. Love all the different festivals and events they have. 

If you could pick one food item to describe yourself.. what would it be. IE coffee = bitter but energetic.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you wear your cloths inside out ?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes, but only on accident when I'm in a rush or not paying attention...

Have you ever eaten plain Wasabi?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Hah, yes, my friend Mia wasabi-ed me when I didn't know what it was. Was my face red! 

What's your favourite book?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha, same thing happened to me! Helluva time I had.

Anyway, _Foundation_.

What would/do you do if you said something to someone who you thought was talking to you but was really talking to someone else?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I do that all the time! I just shrug it off and go back to what I was doing.

What would you do with $1,000,000?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Buy a house out in the country. Invest the rest. 

Do you buy lottery tickets?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Once in a while i do. I stop for a time when i see those elderly people buy 50$ worth of them a week and they never win. That sure kills my hope to win with only one ticket a month.

If you could, would you put on a costume and fight crime in the streets of your city?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Logan X said:


> If you could, would you put on a costume and fight crime in the streets of your city?


only if i had super hero powers.

if you could would you like to have a remote that would could control your life, like the movie Click ?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes then i could fast forward things like my time at work.

When and why did you last cry?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I used to cry a lot, mostly at small things. A few weeks before I started my med I went to a bowling alley with my boyfriend and his family. I cried uncontrollably for 3 hours. I don't know why. Maybe it was a mixture of hormones, SA, and tiredness.

If you could say one thing to the president, what would it be?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck in running the country. It must be a tough job! You are doing really good so far. I hope you can make the economy better. (I really have no idea what I would say, lol).

Where would you most like to travel to now?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Space; maybe the International Space Station. I love space.

What was the last greatly embarrassing thing you did?


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't done enough things socially of late to do anything that would warrant being called "greatly embarrassing."

What is the one thing you want most, aside from the obvious and the superficial?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

veryshyperson said:


> I haven't done enough things socially of late to do anything that would warrant being called "greatly embarrassing."
> 
> What is the one thing you want most, aside from the obvious and the superficial?


i want to change someone's life (i want to study psychology)

if you could say one thing to a person who had hurt you, what would it be?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

"I forgive you."

What's your favourite website (apart from this one)?


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not appropriate to say here. 

If you had a chance to see the unseen (whatever that maybe for you) at the cost of leaving your current life behind (including your family, friends, love, etc) would you?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No

What is your favorite thing about yourself?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I can walk and chew gum at the same time.

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*looks in closet* 15 (most of them are flip-flops)

How many blue hoodies do you have?


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

One..it's blue and leopardy but it's kinda cropped..has a hood though so I'm sure it must qualify..

If you were going to a dress up party and the theme was 'Your favorite animal'
what would you go as?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd attempt to make an owl costume. 

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Fireflylight said:


> I'd attempt to make an owl costume.
> 
> What is your favorite movie?


American Beauty.

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

awkwardness.

If you could be an expert of one thing, what would it be?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Swimming. I love swimming, but I am terrible at it!

What is your favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

riding my bike.


what is your favorite indoor activity?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

going on the computer

What is your favorite store in the mall?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What is your favorite store in the mall?


the toy store when i was a kid, now its the electronic store.

What is your Quest ?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Well currently I have 19 of them. The one I'm working on now is to gather some flowers and throw them in the water to make an offering to a god in exchange for a new weapon. Oh you meant outside of wow? I don't have 1 heh.

What is your all time favorite video game?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i like resident evil: umbrella chronicles.

what's one weird thing you're afraid of?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would say people but i'm actualy not afraid of them...just afraid of talking to them.
I'm scared of having a bicycle accident even though i ride one all the time and never had a single crash. Thats not a weird fear though :lol

what is your favorite hobby?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hm, I don't know if it's my favourite but poker comes to mind.

...

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1 being spotless, 10 being a disaster), how messy is your computer desk?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

3- it is pretty neat. Probably needs to be dusted though.

How old is your computer?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

about four months, but it already turns itself on and off at random.

do you ever eat lunch for breakfast?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I only eat 1 meal a day so yes.

What kind of wildcat do you like the best?


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

The Canadian Lynx

Do you have a normal or irregular sleeping pattern?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

it's pretty normal

How early do you get up in the morning?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around 10am

Do you like chinese food? If so, what's your favorite dish?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like vegetable egg rolls

What time do you go to bed at night?


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

9-10pm, I work REALLY early...

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The Simpsons Movie.

What is a movie that you hate and everyone else loves?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The Notebook. I thought it was good, but not great.

How many pairs of footwear do you own?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> How many pairs of footwear do you own?


3 pairs

How many schoolmates do you keep in touch with? and how do you contact them?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

none

Do you believe in soulmates?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Do you believe in soulmates?


No...

Why do you believe in Soulmates?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't believe in soul mates

What music are you listening to right now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Digger by Liz Phair

When you go out to eat where do you usually go?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know. Depends on the restraunt.

Have you ever had braces?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Have you ever had braces?


Yes i had braces

Are you addicted to SAS ? if yes, tell us why are you addicted, is it the posting, is it the reading of posts, or is it the chat room ... please explain.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, there's a lot of good stuff on here and a heap of down to earth folk. LOL, I didn't even know there was a chat room... wtf!  Time to check it out. 

Do you play counter-strike now or have you ever played it?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. I never played counter-strike.

Have you ever played Tetris? If so, what is your favorite shape?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hehe, I always liked it when I got the L shape and it slotted in perfectly - very satisfying lol. Did you know, the maker of Tetris was Russian  woohoo, pride! 

Do you only listen to one genre of music or do you love and appreciate music as a whole and listen to a mass variety?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like all types of rock music

What is your least favorite tetris shape?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

The Z shaped one ---> --.. 

My hair smells nice, does yours? And what shampoo do you use?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Aussie

What color is your hair?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> What color is your hair?


black

What color is your teeth?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Black and falling out. Haha. Just kidding! They are white.

What color are your finger nails?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Black and falling out. Haha. Just kidding! They are white.
> 
> What color are your finger nails?


very dark purple.

what is your most precious article of clothing?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My winter coat. I would freeze without it!

What color is your winter coat?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> My winter coat. I would freeze without it!
> 
> What color is your winter coat?


black.

have you ever lied to a friend about their appearance? did you regret it?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I never had to lie about a friend's apperarance before, that I remember.

Do you like wearing high heeled shoes?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> I never had to lie about a friend's apperarance before, that I remember.
> 
> Do you like wearing high heeled shoes?


yes, especially fairly tall ones, but not to school. the day is way too long.

do you ever mismatch your socks on purpose?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Never on purpose

Have you ever lost a shoe?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't own enough to lose track.

Some girls own tens or even hundreds of shoes. How many do you own?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have 15 (mostly flip-flops).

Out of everyone you know, who owns the most shoes?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

my mom

are you a vegetarian?


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

No

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

"Heat" by Michael Mann. That's the only movie where I actually sat through the credits!

What makes you a good person?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The fact that I genuinely care about others. 

What is the best interview that you have seen on youtube with your favourite actor/actress?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've never really watched any actress/actor interviews on YouTube.

What is your favorite thing to watch on YouTube?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music Videos

What's your favorite place to go on vacation?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Florida 

Have you ever been to Florida?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Florida
> 
> Have you ever been to Florida?


my grandfather used to live in miami, and i've been to pensacola a few times.

what is your biggest fear?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

not being good enough (I'm beating this fear though- my sig is kind of a testimony to that).

What one thing makes you the happiest?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Being able to truly laugh.

Would you rather have your SA cured or have an infinite amount of money?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

SA cured. Duh 

How many songs are on your iPod?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

zero

Would you go on Oprah for 1000000$?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

No

What did you eat today?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pizza, Banana, Toast.

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably right here still sitting in front of my pc.

Have you ever had an operation? (If so, what for?)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had an eye operation for being cross-eyed when I was a year old.

Have you ever broken any bones in your body?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope, hopefully never will. The thought of a BONE breaking is beyond my comprehension. 

What's your favorite tv show?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Simpsons.

What is your favorite emoticon?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the dancing banana.

Do you have a temper?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes. 

Would you try coconut milk icecream? (made with coconut milk instead of milk)


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you try coconut milk icecream? (made with coconut milk instead of milk)


maybe if it had other flavors as well. i hate coconut, though.

what's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like it when the sun is strong but its not superhot but hot enough to go to the beach or outdoor pool or a waterpark. I like it before and after a storm, sometimes during a storm if I am inside. I like snow on the ground but not too cold to go out in it. I like a hot day with a summer shower in the midday. Or a warm-coolish evening with the heat gone out of the day. Or a hot evening at the beach or a waterpark.

Name the 1-5 things you put peanut butter on, edible or nonedible things, perhaps with reasons - practical jokes, or increased asthetic value in texture such as art or solving problems but nothing illegal please.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting question
1. Bread (yummy)
2. Crackers (yummy)
3. Bagels (yummy)
4. Tacos (disgusting, but I don't care- I ran out of tasty things)
5. Milk (disgusting again, I know)

What are your top 5 favorite movies?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Interesting question
> 1. Bread (yummy)
> 2. Crackers (yummy)
> 3. Bagels (yummy)
> ...


american beauty
the dark knight
the princess bride
finding nemo
pirates of the caribbean

if you had to choose between your lifelong best friend and the love of your life, what would you do?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Both. Duh.

Do you have any blisters on your feet right now?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Do you have any blisters on your feet right now?


no.

Do you have any out door hobbies you enjoy doing?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, horseback riding, petting cats, petting dogs, the like... 

What's the last thing you bought?


----------



## supercalaturk (May 19, 2009)

Sugar-free candy.

When is the last time you really felt like you made someone's day?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Never? 

Are you extremely full right now to the point where you're about to explode and you're just waiting for the discomfort to end?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No, but I'm scared of big dogs. Yappy little dogs are just annoying 

Have you ever been in a canoe?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Have you ever been in a canoe?


yes

Are you ready for the summer, if yes, what are you going to do?
I hope you do something fun in the sun


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am SO ready for summer!!!! I am going to swim, sleep, and swim some more 

What type of pool do you swim in during the summer (i.e. backyard, rec center, YMCA, etc.)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What type of pool do you swim in during the summer (i.e. backyard, rec center, YMCA, etc.)?


i try to go to the ymca one

Will you swim a lot during this summer ?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope. I don't have anywhere to swim or anyone to swim with, but I'll probably buy a new swimsuit anyways, just in case 

Do you like your last haircut?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I always go to the same place because they do a good job.

What was the last movie you went to theater to see?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> What was the last movie you went to theater to see?


Star Trek

On the rate of 1-10 how would you rate your experience on SAS ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

10 

On a scale of 1-10, how would you rate today?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

5, average, not horrible, just boring and unproductive. But I washed underwear because I'm wearing my last clean pair! Yay, motivation.

What's your mouth wash of choice?


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Listerine, baby!
What's your greatest accomplishment?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Working within a top motor racing category.

What is your main goal for this year?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Work on confidence while experiencing new things.

Ice or no ice?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yellowpaper said:


> Ice or no ice?


depends, but sliced ice please

What was your first LP record (or CD) ?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

RHCP - Californication if I'm not mistaken

What was your most recent music purchase?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zaleth said:


> What's your favourite 1950's- 1980's cartoon?


Transformers

Do you still have your favorite 1950's - 1980's toy or toy's?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I wasn't even born until 1991!

What has been the best year of your life so far?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Probably 2006 summer-2007.

Would you want to be famous?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yellowpaper said:


> Would you want to be famous?


Nah

Do you still watch cartoons ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Some. I like Simpsons and South Park.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Purple. Though my room is purple, so... sometimes it gets boring. 

Do you remember your last dream?


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes. I was in a first person shooter with zombies and super soldiers. Very fun (at least once I got the rocket launcher) and very graphic (at least once I ran out of ammo and had to kill zombies with my bare hands). I get these detailed gaming dreams about once a month.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard of any FEMALES with dreams like that, lol. 

Probably coke, though neither. 

Are you looking forward to anything?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of any FEMALES with dreams like that, lol.
> 
> Probably coke, though neither.
> 
> Are you looking forward to anything?


next wednesday afternoon, i will officially be a senior in high school 

what do you think others would say is the best part of your personality?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My sense of humor.

Do you like to go fishing? (If so what do you usually catch?)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Do you like to go fishing? (If so what do you usually catch?)


not really

Are you going to see a movie this 3 day weekend ?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

No. I would if I had someone to go with.

Tell me something interesting about your childhood/you as a child.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was born cross-eyed and had to have an operation to fix that.

Do you wear glasses/contacts?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, glasses since 3rd grade, contacts since 8th. Very annoying. But at least they exist.

Are you listening to any music right now? If so, what?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope. It's early in the morning and I don't want to wake up my boyfriend.

Are your computer speakers usually on or off?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

On.

How many hours do you sleep per day, on average?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Usually about 8. Sometimes 9.

What time do you get up in the morning on weekends?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Between 9am and 10am.

If you could meet any 1 person in the world, who would it be?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani Difranco

Whats your favorite type of pie?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Lemon Meringue

Have you ever dreamed that you were naked in a public place?


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

No.

Have you ever squirted milk out your nose?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Mooncalf said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever squirted milk out your nose?


no, but i've had water and chocolate ice cream come out my nose.

do you ever count sheep to help you fall asleep?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

nah, there's too many of them.

What was your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've had too many to just name one, lol! I usually just block them out of my memory though, so I can't think of any right now.

What has been your happiest moment, so far?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What has been your happiest moment, so far?


To be able to meet famous people at Comic Con.

Ever want to go to your favorite Convention (rather its music, comics, art, anime) ?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, there's a few conventions I'd like to go to, but I'd never have anyone to go with.

What was your least favorite job, assuming you've had one?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Delivering auto parts

What is your favorite horror movie?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

_Scream _was pretty good. I also liked _Halloween_. I don't watch many horror movies, so those are all I can really remember.

What is your favorite comedy movie?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Anything with Ben Stiller

Have you ever participated in a food fight?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Have you ever participated in a food fight?


yes, shhhh don't tell my mom.

What music artists/band do you always listen to, no matter what? and why do you list to him/her/them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry, there is something about her voice I could listen to it forever.

Have you ever been to a foreign country? (If so where?)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Have you ever been to a foreign country? (If so where?)


Yes I have.
China
Taiwan
Japan
Korea
Hong Kong
Thailand
Bali, Indonesia
Phillipeans
Singapore
( i think there is more, but can't remember )

How many times do you hit your snooze button before you actually wake up?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

None. I get up immediately.

Are you a lark or a night owl?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Are you a lark or a night owl?


Night Owl

Do you always think that nobody likes you? if yes, Why do you think this?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Much of the time. I've had many bad experiences in the past.

What kind of books do you like?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

memiors

Do you have a lucky number?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope. 

Do you have a "happy hour?"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

veron said:


> Do you have a "happy hour?"


nah

what would your be your ultimate happy day? please describe


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a day where all my dreams come true 

What has been the weirdest thing to happen to you this month?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing weird has happened to me this month.

If you could be a superhero which one would you be?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> If you could be a superhero which one would you be?


I would be my own superhero design, and i be much more that super. i be MEGASUPER.

*Are you ready for June?*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep.

Are you ready for the year 2050?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Are you ready for the year 2050?


sure if i live pass 70.

Which company logo do you like the most?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Ferrari, I guess, because I like horses.

Do stories of plane crashes make you scared to fly?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

No I have a strange interest in plane crashes. I love flying! I get the biggest adreniline rush on take off and landing. I almost had the confidence to apply for a job as a flight attendant/airline cabin crew once.

Do you get nervous in movie theatres when that big booming surround sound kicks in before the movie?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not that I can think of.

Have you fallen asleep in a movie theater before?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Have you fallen asleep in a movie theater before?


no

did you ever feel like throwing your cloths everywhere, if yes, when was the last time and what was your thought after you did it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, they just go right into the laundry basket

Who is your favorite Singer/Group?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails

What is your favorite clothing store?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Nine Inch Nails
> 
> What is your favorite clothing store?


forever21

have you ever painted someone else's nails?


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> have you ever painted someone else's nails?


Nope. I've never even painted my own.

Have you ever punched someone in the face as hard as you can?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

how fast can you say the alphabet backwards?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably not very fast lol

What is/was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> What is/was your favorite subject in school?


computers or art

What was your last movie you seen ?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Terminator 4 (yesterday)

Ever broken a bone?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ospi said:


> Ever broken a bone?


No.

What is that you dream about when you sleep? 
if you don't remember, please let someone answer


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lots of random things. People always want to kill me in my dreams and I have no idea why.

What is one of your most reoccuring dreams?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Falling into a dark pit, but before I hit the bottom, I wake up.

How often can you remember your dreams?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

SoloSage said:


> Falling into a dark pit, but before I hit the bottom, I wake up.
> 
> How often can you remember your dreams?


about once a week, sometimes more, sometimes less.

have you ever been attacked by a dog?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Not really. I had one bite me once, but it didn't break the skin. It was a really big dog, some French breed (Bouvier). 

Have you ever seen an animal giving birth?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes. A cat

Would you skinny or fat?


----------



## supercalaturk (May 19, 2009)

Would I skinny or fat?
Wtf does that mean?

Are you medicated for anything?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

supercalaturk said:


> Would I skinny or fat?
> Wtf does that mean?


Sorry about that - must've strung two unrelated sentences together by mistake (I do that sometimes, lol).



supercalaturk said:


> Are you medicated for anything?


Not at the moment, but I'm likely to be in the foreseeable future.

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, I always wanted to play one but was never very musically inclined so it never happened.

How many brothers/sisters do you have?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

2 brothers and 1 sister. I am the youngest child in my family.

How many computers are there in your house?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two.

What kind of connection do you have?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> What kind of connection do you have?


let me ask you, what Connection in what content ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Two.
> 
> What kind of connection do you have?


Road Runner. I have no idea what else this question could be implying.

What type of job do you work at?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Road Runner. I have no idea what else this question could be implying.
> 
> What type of job do you work at?


child care at a church.

what was your first car?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have a car yet - legal driving age here is 18, and I'm too lazy to get a drivers license , lol. I wouldn't be able to get a car now anyway.

When was the last time you shouted at someone?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last week.

From your current anxiety episode, what was the thought that ran through your head?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'd like to, but i'm not sure i'm quite THAT much of an optimist.

have you ever been in love?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tigerlilly said:


> have you ever been in love?


yes i have.

What is one that that you enjoy collecting, and why?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music. I can't get enough of it, I love finding new artists. 

Do you use hair coloring?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep. I have highlights.

What color is your hair?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What color is your hair?


Black

Would you Wiggle it, just a little bit?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

TorLin said:


> Black
> 
> Would you Wiggle it, just a little bit?


Wiggle what???

What was your favorite food as a child?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What was your favorite food as a child?


Grilled Cheese Sandwhich

What time is it that you wake up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around 10am 

How long have you lived at your current residence?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

7 months

What's your favourite winter Olympic sport?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Figure skating

What will you be doing in an hour from now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having lunch.

At what age did you get your drivers license?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> At what age did you get your drivers license?


got it when i was 19

What was your first car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A 1970's something Toyota Carina (I bought it from my mom)

What was your first job?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> What was your first job?


1995 summer, worked for a software development department in AT&T bell Labs, developed a single script to create individual websites within the firewall of AT&T. it was a great job.

What will you do this Summer?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, clean house, get MORE TAN! Enjoy my weekends.

Do you have any goals for June, 2009?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you have any goals for June, 2009?


Not Really

Are you saving your money for something special ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trying to....I don't know what I would buy yet.

Where do you see yourself in three months?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I really don't know.

Have you ever made a big decision, which you later regretted?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes; joining the military and then subsequently being permanently discharged for the rest of my life.

What is your happiest memory?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Going to grandma's house and the beach with my family.

Where is the next place you need to go?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where is the next place you need to go?


To the bank to deposit some checks for work 

What is your current wish ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

To go somewhere exciting.

What are you doing at this moment?


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)

Petting my cat to give him a false sense of security so I can get his collar back on him. The first thing I saw when I opened my eyes this morning was my cat staring at me. He looked at me for a second, put his paw up under his collar, popped the thing off, and walked out. What a little ****head! He is the James Dean of cats.

What's your favorite Urban Legend? (Mine is the Frieght Train Riders of America!)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea what an urban legend is. A movie?

Are you wearing any shoes right now?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope. Btw, you can look at the most popular urban legends at www.snopes.com

Have you ever found anything disgusting (like hairs, insects, etc) in your food?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Nope holy socks. Yes HOLY, not HOLEY, you may kiss them now.

What was the first music recording you owned? (cd or cassette or vinyl depending on your age) Yes even if its embarrassing, like hanson. lol.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

MaidMarian said:


> Nope. Btw, you can look at the most popular urban legends at www.snopes.com
> 
> Have you ever found anything disgusting (like hairs, insects, etc) in your food?


Bugga you stole it. lol

Moth larvae.. maggot.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Aurora said:


> Nope holy socks. Yes HOLY, not HOLEY, you may kiss them now.
> 
> What was the first music recording you owned? (cd or cassette or vinyl depending on your age) Yes even if its embarrassing, like hanson. lol.


umm... i think my first CD was the first NSYNC CD. ;

have you ever been to a concert? if so, what was the first concert you went to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The first concert I ever went to was Jan & Dean in '78 or '79.

How is your year going so far?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

pretty good

What is your major goal for this year?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To get out of the house more, it's not going as well as I'd hoped.

Have you ever tried any "Extreme" sports?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. I'm not very extreme.

Do you like eating spicy foods?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, in small doses

have you ever been chased by an aggressive goose?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes I have! I was walking to the bus stop very early in the morning and there were these two geese standing in the middle of the road ( I live in a very small village ) and they wouldn't let me walk past them. I had to walk a very big circle around them, while they were hissing at me. 

Can you touch your nose with your tongue?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't.  Though not for lack of trying. 

What was the last compliment you got?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I honestly don't remember.

Do you remember any of your dreams from last night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I do, it was a strange one lol.

Do you crack your knuckles?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

omg no! that's a disgusting habit.

What is your favourite piece of furniture in your house?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

We have this huge purple beanbag chair, its pretty much the ultimate in comfort. 

Have you been keeping up with I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, a little bit. last time I watched, they were down to 5 people.

Are you sick of hearing about Jon & Kate?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Jon & Kate? I dunno.

Do you consider yourself exceptionally naive?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No. But I like naivitee (sp?) in other people. 

Do you believe in aliens or UFOs ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

Do you believe in God?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

N/A. 

When was the last time you went to the Zoo?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

A couple of years ago

Have you ever had braces?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No.

...

When/How/Where did you first learn about social anxiety disorder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From my first counselor about 10 years ago when I was first diagnosed.

How many different meds are you currently taking?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

One- but it is medical related, not psychological.

Do you like your job?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Had I one, I'm sure I'd love it. 

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, well maybe Casper but that's about it. 

As a kid what was your favorite toy?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Barbies

On a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being the best), how would you rate your day today?


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

7,5.

Do you have any pet? What is it?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, I love rollercoasters. I can't get on rides that go around in circles, though.

Have you ever thrown up after riding an amusement park ride?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I have not, it is very difficult for me to become nauseous.

Do you ever go for late night walks that take you by the local playground? If so, do you like the merry-go-round?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been known to wander around alone outside at night, but I never thought of going by the playground. If I did, I might try the swings.

Do you own a can of pepper/bear spray?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope

Have you ever been attacked by a bear?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. Only been near one in the wild once he was up a hill from us, of course we went the other direction. 

Have you ever been in an earthquake?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

yea, I was in the Los Angeles earthquake back in 1994.


Have you ever seen a tornado in person?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah, the few times we've had tornado watches I was a bit busy cowering in a corner of the house somewhere. 

Have you ever been in a mosh pit?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

Have you ever ran a 5K race?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

No, I try to avoid running whenever possible.

Have you ever been pooped on by a bird?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No I haven't.

Do you have a hobby? If so what?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am on the swim team and do triathlons.

How many states have you lived in?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Just the one.  

Can you dance?


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, divinely. 

Do thunderstorms and severe weather thrill you or scare you?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither.

What was your first job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making french fries at a restaurant.

Do you like to go swimming?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I did.

When is the last time you played pinball?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

As in a pinball machine? Probably not since my age was in the single digits.

...

When's the last time the power went out on you and why did it happen?


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Like all my power?..maybe two years ago..
and it was because of a thunderstorm! =o 


If you could go back in time and do something different, what would it be?!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd try to be more social as a kid so SA wouldn't mess up my life.

How many chairs are in your room?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the one at my pc.

Have you ever been pulled over for a traffic infraction? (you don't have to post why if you don't want to )


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope

What is your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Chocolate. 

How was your 4th? :O


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

A day like every other day -- boring.

Have you ever done anything illegal with firecrackers?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, many times — but that was like 6 years ago.

Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

no i rip on vegetarians any chance i get 

If you could be anywhere right now where would you be?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Warming my toesies near a fireplace.

If you could conjure up one type of food what would it be?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

A 1000kg pizza.

Was today better than yesterday?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just woke up but I'm going to guess no. I went to my brothers for a backyard barbeque yesterday, today I have nothing to do as usual.

As a kid what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

A scientist, so I could answer all my questions.

At what age was your life the best? Late teens? Early teens? Preschooler?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

When I was about 10 years old

Do you put bagels in the fridge or in the pantry?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

No.

If you could be any animal, what would it be?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I would like to be a small songbird of some sort.

What is your all time favourite album?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Hard question... maybe "Mellon collie and the infinite sadness" by The Smashing Pumpkins. 

Are you a morning person?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

No

The person below me owns a musical instrument.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope, I don't anymore. I used to have a piano when I was a kid. 

Have you ever been in a talent show?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thankfully, no 

Have you ever walked a dog?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, hundreds of times.

Did you enjoy geography at school?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, that was one of my best subjects. I always get the geography questions right when I watch Jeopardy  

Are you good at mathematics?


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, i was in a math contest in grade 6, and my score was counted along with 2 of my other class mates resulting in our school being ranked #2 on that test in the country.

Do you like snowstorms?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes and No. I love a good snowstorm when it's happening. What I don't like are their after-effects (messy sidewalks, slushy roads, mounds of ugly brown snow, and SHOVELING).

...

When's the last time you won something (anything), and what was it?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I seriously don't even remember. I haven't won anything recently.

Do you have any special talents?


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm good with words. People have called me a walking dictionary.

What's your favourite quote?


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I like quotes a lot, but I guess it changes depending on my mood. Usually I like the serious ones but this is a funny one I like:

"What if the Hokie Pokie really *is* what's it's all about?" (from a bumper sticker)

What movie character would you like to be?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't think of any movie characters right now. I guess I'd rather just be me.

Did you go/are you planning on going to college?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

If you could be a flower which one would you be?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Poinsettia? Not sure but I like them because of the christmas season.


Whats your favorite time of season?


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Spring! That's when the flowers are in full bloom! 

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cereal or balance bars

Are you listening to any music right now?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Are you listening to any music right now?


no..

Why are you ?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I think, therefore I am.

Have you ever, as an adult, ordered a Happy Meal from McDonald's?


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

*hides* Yes, YES I HAVE!  lol


If you could travel anywhere in the world, where would it be and why?


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Back in time to see my Mum again. I don't really feel the urge to travel the normal way.

Have you ever dipped your fries into your soft-serve icecream?


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

I have once! Wasn't too bad! 

Do you have an tattoos? If so, of what and where?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

nope. I'm tattoo free.

Are you more of a morning person or a night owl?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

night owl.


Where were you 3 hours ago?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sitting at home.

Same question as above^


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

sleeping

Where do you think you will be 3 hours from now?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully in bed  

What's the last song you listened to?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

burn it to the ground- Nickelback (listening to it right now).

What type of music can you not stand listening to?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Country...

What do you put on your hotdogs?


----------



## TurtleInShell (Jul 22, 2009)

Ketchup and Mustard.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TurtleInShell said:


> What kind of car do you drive?


Honda Civic

Have you ever eaten a crayon?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uh, no.

...

How were your grades in school?


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

Average. I did pretty well in my school exams and I'm pleased with the grades. I thought they would be worse.

What is your favourite colour and why?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

blue because it is the awesomest

Do you like apples?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, golden delicious, granny smiths, they're all good.

Do you own a pair of sunglasses?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep

What is your first memory?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

An airport in Italy.

What is your favorite subject?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

social studies, I guess

What is your favorite game on the "Just for Fun" section of this website?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A movie title game

Who is your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim Carrey. Every movie he is in is SO funny!

What was the funnest thing you have done today, so far?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a group of nine cows following me through a field.

When was the last time you walked barefoot outside?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooooh I don't know, gotta be at least 10 years or so.

...

What made you decide to use your current avatar (or what's the story behind it)?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> What made you decide to use your current avatar (or what's the story behind it)?


I meet Mark Hamill last weekend at Comic Con.

What was your last drink (not including water) ?


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Red wine.

When was the last time you went to the gym?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

What is this "gym" you speak of?

Have you ever had a "farmer's" tan?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, but I've made myself look like Rudolph a couple of times. I guess my nose is more sensitive to the sun than the rest of me.

...

How many posts do you have in this thread? (You can check by hovering your mouse over the icon beside the thread listing.)


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

2 including this one!

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Idk around 10 I think 

What is a secret of yours?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

It wouldn't be a secret anymore if I told anyone about it.

Can you keep a secret, or do you have to tell someone else at the first opportunity?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I can keep other peoples secrets but secrets about myself i usually end up telling within a week. 

What is one of the funniest situations you have been in?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I honestly can't think of any right now. Bagging Depends diapers at my job as a bagger at a grocery store? That's pretty funny. Depends diapers.

What is the best thing that happened to you yesterday?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Catching a large garter snake. I love snakes LOL.

Have you ever fed pigeons or squirrels in a park?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yep. I fed pigeons. I also have fed ducks and fishes.

What is your favorite slag word?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What is your favorite slag word?


werd

What was your last meal?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Iced tea and a sausage.


Who inspires you?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone with a positive attitude and determination

If your house was on fire and all family and pets were safe, what would be the 5 things that you would save (assuming you only had time to grab 5 things)?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a hard one, seriously. My photo album, my notebooks with all my writing in it, all the art my internet friends did for me, my ipod, and my purse. 
(that list changed at least 15 times, lol)

If you could, would you be someone else for a day? Why and what would you do with your day?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

No. I like being myself. It would be too weird to have someone else's life.

What is your favorite room in your house?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My bedroom, it has almost everything I need in one room (including a mini fridge) 

What did you do today?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Woke up. Drank coffee. Ate Cereal. Surfed internet.

Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of the communist party?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

What was your first memory?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Feeding elephants at the zoo. 

How old were you when you learned how to tie your shoes?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> How old were you when you learned how to tie your shoes?


maybe when i was 3 yrs old

Have you seen District 9 (yes/no) ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Have you ever stayed in a cabin before? If so, where?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Have you ever stayed in a cabin before? If so, where?


yes at a camping site

Have you ever gone Snorkeling ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

What music are you listening to right now?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Slomo - The Creep

Have you ever swallowed the wind?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

How do you do that???

What is your middle name?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

would rather not say for anonymity's sake, but I'll pretend it's 'ethereal'. 
Who would you want to spend this weekend with?


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

My best friend.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a bowl of cereal

What was the last dream you had?


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

i was in supermarket all alone walking through the halls with a trolley full of oreos :|

what is your favourite song?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Somewhere in the World by Swing Out Sister.

Reminds me that we all make mistakes and that someone out there is looking out for me.

What kind of clothing style most suits you?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

tee and jeans,********************************************************************************************************************************** If you were a tree what kind of tree would you be?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

An oak tree. They grow everywhere, which can be annoying, but they're pretty resilient.

What's one music band/genre that people would be surprised to know you listen to?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing I can really think of.

What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

french toast, bacon, and orange juice

What is the breakfast you usually eat?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> What is the breakfast you usually eat?


nothing, cause im always alseep while breakfast happens.

What was the last movie you have seen? (theater, or film, or dvd, or download)


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

The European Job

What is your best talent?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

talent for stealing things

Who would you like to take or have taken to senior prom?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My crush. I really don't care about going to senior prom though. I just want to be with him.

What was the last thing you wrote down on a piece of paper?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

A grocery list.

Do you use a list when you go shopping?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope. I buy the same stuff all the time, so it is pretty easy to remember.

What time did you wake up this morning?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7:30.
What's fun to do on a Sunday afternoon?


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

On a Sunday afternoon it's fun to relax and take a nap. Maybe that is because I stayed up all night...

Do you listen to the radio and if so do you have a favorite station?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TimeisAllAround said:


> Do you listen to the radio and if so do you have a favorite station?


KOST 103.5 FM - Southern California's Soft Rock with Less Talk

What is the most embarrassing song you would hum/or sing out loud ?


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

"SOS" by ABBA.

What is your favorite type of Popsicle?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Fudgesicles

What time did you go to bed last night/this morning?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Going to bed as soon as I post this .

What is your favorite cartoon?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Scooby Doo

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Even Flow, by Pearl Jam.

Do you have a Playlist?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Do you have a Playlist?


yeah

Do you have a playlist?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I just started my first one yesterday! 

What's the weirdest predicament you've ever found yourself in?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't really think of any right now.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Either being a history professor or a writer.

What is the funniest thing that happened to you today?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I was sleeping away and cuddling my pillow like every night but this morning my friend decided to drop by and pop into my room while I was sound asleep. Embarrassing but funny xD.

What was the last crazy thing you did?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i spied on someone.

who would you like to spy on?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

No one, really. But to give an answer, J.K. Rowling.
Maybe I can figure out her secret.

If you could ask someone 20 questions, who would it be? They can be living or dead.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you count to 20?

What is the meaning of your name?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

In Latin, it means "beloved".

What is your favorite pen ink color?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Black

Have you ever been rude to someone on purpose?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I can think of a few. 
Can I come over tonight?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

You are always welcomed, Do you still have hope for love?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Somewhat.

Do you like yourself?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to like myself a lot until things got ****ed up. I like what i am doing now, but i have to work on liking myself. yeah yeah.

what do you do when you find hair in your food?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Throw or give it away. That, to me, just ruins it, even if it's my own hair.

What is your favorite drink?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ice water! 

when do you think the world is going to end?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

2012 maibe

What is one thing you like to have with you at all times?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

My ipod.

What is your favorite song?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Anything by Nine Inch Nails.

Is there any type of music you just cannot stand?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Alternative Christian & Country. Sorry! =( just don't like it =/ it all sounds the same to me for some reason lol

Have you ever tried to draw a firetruck with your left hand? (right hand for lefties)


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

No, but I've tried to draw a bottle and it didn't come out well.

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

About a year ago. I played Monopoly 

I know it's getting colder, but do you feel like going skinny dipping with me?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure. Tonight.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1 hour ago. Dang, I just missed the skinny dippers.
How are you going to entertain yourself for the next 8 hours?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Talk to my gf and then sleep 

What's the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Turn over and go back to sleep for a few minutes.

What are your plans for Sunday?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea yet. Sleep, watch TV, and maybe go to work if they scheduled me?

How has your weekend been so far?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good so far. Had breakfast, played a game and now i'm about to go ride my bike for a while because it's so nice out.

is it sunny where you are?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*checks outside* yep. Looks like a nice day outside!

What has been the best thing to happen to you so far this year?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I guess the best thing so far has been going to the beach and being completely worry-free for 5 days.

What music album is your favorite right now?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Underoath - They're Only Chasing Safety

What cell phone (if you have one), do you have?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a Sprint.....quite antiquated, but it serves its purpose.

What is your most important goal at this point?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Finishing school.

Have you achieved any goals, lately?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I found all 4 books I was looking for.

What can you see outside your window right now?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

my sisters obstacle course, she is training to be a firefighter =) good for her! =]
and grass, the porch, a tree.

What was the last thing you said, to yourself!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know, honestly. If it was self-talk, it probably was "I shouldn't be looking for attention so badly and not giving it. What's wrong with me? This is not fair."

What's your idea of a "good time"?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Watching scary movies until I am too afraid to go to bed, if that's even possible.

What's the worst thing that has happened to you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So far....losing my father. I miss him a lot - it's been 2 1/2 years.

What is one thing you have learned so far about this economy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It truly affects everyone, as I have begun to experience less work hours for one thing.

What age are you when you envision your earliest memory?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't even know what my earliest memory is...

What were you doing at this time last year?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

This time last year I was... (looks back in journal)
Apparently, I spent the day watching movies, texting, and writing.

What's your least favorite genre of music?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Polka
How well do you sleep at night?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Fine, usually. I sleep better during the day.

What's your favorite sound?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

All the wonderful, great songs on my iPod 

Have you ever had anything stolen from you?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

My brand new mp3 player (couple of days old) and about 65-80 dollars was stolen from gym locker.

How long can you hold breath.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

until i pass out =)

what's your favorite kind of pasta?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Tortellini

What is your favorite food?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pizza?

What's the weirdest job you've ever had?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> What's the weirdest job you've ever had?


cash register person.

What's the best job you've ever head?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My first job- the one I have right now 

Do you like your job?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I love it.

How many jobs have you had?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Iced Soul said:


> How many jobs have you had?


8

Do you like questionnaires ?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on what kinds of questions are on them, but yes.

Have you taken a test, lately?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe 5 years ago?

What 10 people would you invite on an overnight camping trip?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Only my dead ancestors would invite me. I would smoke the pipe and talk with them all night in the spirit world.

when do you expect aliens to land on earth?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

right now. They are in my backyard.

Have you heard any good, new songs lately?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Not new. I'm more into discovering old good songs.

What's your favorite lyric in a song?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The one in my sig

What do you want your life to be like one year from now?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> What do you want your life to be like one year from
> now?


tough question. I hope one year from now my life will be a little bit better with anxiety.

What is your favorite movie quote?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know. I don't really quote movies.

Are you doing anything exciting today?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Laundry. =]

What do you usually do on weekends?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

work, play on the computer, watch TV, exercise, random other stuff.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you do a lot of standing or sitting?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Too much sitting.

What is your best talent?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Sitting
Do you like chairs or couches?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

chairs, then beds
Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

no

Do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

When do you normally wake up?


----------



## jd001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Six am

Do you text message?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, no cell phone either! 

Do you get your undesirable tasks done first, or do you indulge in pleasures first?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Pleasures. I'm a Hedonist at heart, just can't help myself.

What celebrity do you admire most?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

This month..Beyonce

How often do you go to the movies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why, are you asking me on a date?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

ops I don't know

What is you favorite element from the periodic table?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

thankfully nooo!!!!  not yet anyway! =D lol!

if you were given the option to go to any planet and live there which would it be??


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Saturn.

What's your favorite video game?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bloom? pathetic, i know.

What would you be doing with all the time you now play video games, if they never existed?


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Inventing them.

How did the universe begin?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

God created it and then told it to go nuts.


What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Go to more Dead concerts now, 'cause Jerry'll be dead soon.

who is your worst enemy?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Homework!


What do you do for fun when theres nothing to do?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Sing.

Do you have a hobby?


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

Past, definately!

What's the best song you've ever heard?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes! Like my piggy or my bon bon kitty!

do you floss daily???


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nooo...


Do you love me?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Not sure really....Japan? Britain? Peru? Theres just to many choices...


Of the three places I meantioned above, which one would you go to?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

already been to Britain..so, I don't want to go to Japan 'cause I think it's always over crowded. I'll say Peru, 'cause I know so little about it.

If you could have and hold one human characteristic for the rest of your life, no faltering, what would it be?


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

My uniqueness and creativity..

What is your favorite reality show?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Survivor, still, after all these years.

Why do you hate 'Survivor' ?!? :mum


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I never really watched it, so I have no actual opinion about it. I have watched
Survivorman though and I like it.


Do you think anything lasts forever?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hear plastic does.

Whose hand do you wish you were holding right now??


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

She knows who she is. :sigh :love2

Banana, or orange?


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

banana
Dj hero or guitar hero?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Dj hero!...i havent played either of those but im assuming dj'ing wiould be pretty aweseom

Do you think its ok for vampires to sparkle in sunlight?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG no freaking way! Give me Lestat any day!!!

Do you hate me now?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I could never hate you epril. (fyi...They did create capital letters for a reason)

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, my showers don't last that long. 

I can't remember for sure, but I think I purposely used lower case letters for a look of whimsy. So many people comment on that! It's funny! 

t p b m is a saint.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you know me so well.

what is your favourite flavor of jelly bean?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

You don't me know me that well . I don't like any jelly beans, and I've tried them all. Even rootbeer flavored. They are just plain nasty.

epril...You are so unique, thats why we all love you.

Do you get on the scale to check your weight daily? (I do, sometimes 2-3x )


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> You don't me know me that well . I don't like any jelly beans, and I've tried them all. Even rootbeer flavored. They are just plain nasty.
> 
> epril...You are so unique, thats why we all love you.
> 
> Do you get on the scale to check your weight daily? (I do, sometimes 2-3x )


WOW! Awesome self-esteem builder moment!

No, I get on the scale once a week. I have to limit myself or I become obsessive about it.
where were we? I cant remember how the question is supposed to be formatted....

You hate the Price Is Right?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No. I don't watch it on purpose though. It reminds me of one my favorite Art teachers. He would turn it on during class and after it was over he'd play a Spanish radio station. He was trying to learn Spanish so he could take his girlfriend to Spain. Young guy with a gorgeous smile and thick, dark, loosely curled hair. *melts* And so nice, authentic. His arms looked kinda dirty because he was always working on something...rolled up sleeves, jeans, boots, didn't shave sometimes...omg, he was perfect....
But yeah uh...no, I don't hate the show. 

Where's your safe place?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

In my bed!

Do you like flanned sheets?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Flanned sheets? *confused* I assume you meant flannel sheets, and yes they are comfortable 

Do you check the forecast on a daily basis?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

almost. nearly. although the weather here is pretty predictable, so it isn't always necessary...

*switches on bright lamp*
1. where were you on the night of the night??

2. Upstairs, with the downstairs maid?? eh??

3. do you have a yacht waiting, and a fat offshore bank account?? Eh????


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

1) Working
2) Downstairs by myself 
3) Yes, but its all in my dreams...Any tips on how to get it out?

---

1) Do you try to fit in when in public?
2) Are you afraid of spiders, especially when they crawl up your arms and face?
3) Are you wearing pajamas right now as you answer these? (I am so don't feel bad if you are)


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Prakas said:


> 1) Do you try to fit in when in public?
> 2) Are you afraid of spiders, especially when they crawl up your arms and face?
> 3) Are you wearing pajamas right now as you answer these? (I am so don't feel bad if you are)


Just when I decided to take a look around here, you have a whole Gestapo thing going on... :um

1. Not really. I convince myself I'm special and pretty and they're not. :teeth
2. I don't particularly like them, and they definetly don't reach my arms and face; it's more difficult for them being dead and all.
3. No, I never wear pijamas. I have clothes that I sleep in, but never pijamas; I don't like the concept.

Q: Is there a show on TV right now that you watch regularly?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the simpsons...

are you feeling good?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No not at all 

What is your favorite memory you've had?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A favorite off the top of my head was when my son got accepted into college.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I had cereal (frosted mini wheats) 

Are you a cat or dog person?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I swing both ways.

are you a fried or baked person?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends. Usually baked.

What would your porn actor name be?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, what is that again? the name of your pet plus the name of your street?

well, going with that, my last pet was a cat named Esmeralda. so, it would be Esmeralda Velour.....oooh, I *like* it...

you may call me Ms. Velour.....Esmeralda if you're nasty!

What's your porn name?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Moe, without a doubt . Its my old nickname and I think its taken from the Simpsons, Moe the bartender. Thanks for asking, lol.

Would you rather be rich with SA, or stay way you are now and have SA disappear overnight forever?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

For once, that is easy for me to answer. knowing what I know, I'll stay with my life the way it is going to be moneywise, and have SA gone forever.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ and do you know, I *think* that is possible for me to accomplish this year, or at least I'll come close enough.

woop - almost forgot..

if you are female, what do you think your male name would be *if* you were male? 

likewise, if you are male, what do you think your female name would be *if* you were female?

(I think my male name would be Bob)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Possibly Kenneth. Ugh.

You?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I was named after my grand mother, so this one is easy. Maria.

---

1) Do you like snow?
2) Who is your favorite singer/band?
3) What's your favorite food?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So, whadja get for Christmas?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^Banned for not answering the questions!!!

Got some nifty clothes and a new jacket which i really needed. Oh and a nifty watch. Mostly from my Aunt, but its all good 

How about you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I was named after my grand mother, so this one is easy. Maria.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Dinner from McDonalds or Wawa, whatever is still open. Forgot to go grocery shopping and all the stores are closed. Not exactly a Christmas dinner, but it'll work ;P.

What do you want the most? (This can be anything, think really hard, not everything can be bought)


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

An eternal life of joy

What is your favorite christmas movie?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> An eternal life of joy


ooooh...Life doesn't get any better then that.

Off the top of my head, I would have to say Christmas with the Kranks and Houseguest.

----

Whats your favorite way to eat a potato?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ooh, they're all so good. I think my favorite is baked potato with butter and chives.

What is the alcoholic drink of your choice?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

shot of vodka, bay berry breeze, or mikes hard cranberry lemonade ...ooooh yeah

---

1) Do you consider yourself spontaneous?
2) What ticks you off the most?
3) Does watching a funny movie cheer you up for the day when your down and out?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> shot of vodka, bay berry breeze, or mikes hard cranberry lemonade ...ooooh yeah
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ok fine. Yes, I am spontaneous. I have to curb it though. Too impulsive can get me in trouble.
Intolerant people tick me off.
A funny movie...I don't usually like comedy's, but when I was severely depressed, oddly Jim Carrey became my favorite person to watch, and yes his insanely ridiculous antics got me to laugh and smile!

Do you know how to prepare and grill a fillet of fish so that it tastes great?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hehe, Jim Carrey is a trip no doubt. Wish I could be more spontaneous, sometimes I just want to do something totally different out of my comfort zone.

no i don't . I'm not of a seafood person, but I can't cook worth a hoot. I tried cooking some bacon for burgers last night, and they tasted like charcoal. Thats why I don't cook if I can avoid it, lol.

---

What are your favorite tv show(s) to watch?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr. Phil
Survivor
Criminal Minds
Big Brother
The Office
The Early Show
The View
Lost
Letterman

What tv show do you hate?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Toddlers & Tiara's & just about every reality show on MTV (& most other channels lol)

Do you like reality TV shows?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A few, yes. 

If you could get rid of one person on this planet, who would it be?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh...Such a hard question...I'll have to say its a tie between Michael Vick and Rush Limbaugh.

Michael Vick did his time, but I don't think he deserve to be back on the football field. Theres alot of good talent out there and brining him back in right after his prison term is bs. All of the animals he hurt/killed don't have a voice to defend themselves, and only a sick person would hurt them the way he did. A dog fighting ring, wtf is wrong with him?

Rush Limbaugh - "I want Obama to fail"...This ******* needs to find something else to do, he doesn't care about America at all, and yet he has millions and millions of listeners.

---

1) What's your favorite soda?
2) Theres a bomb in front of you, you have 10 seconds before it blows up. Do you cut the red or blue wire?
3) What were you doing last night at 8pm your time?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

1. I try not to drink soda, but if I do, I go all the way with Mountain Dew.
2. I don't know... I can run pretty far in ten seconds (lol). I'll take blue (red = dead)
3. I was at work, though not working very hard.
--

Question for the next person: who was your favorite teacher and why?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Mr. Wolfer Creative Writing:
He was older, a little gray, cute, gentle, quiet, and he made inspiring remarks on my writings. He made me think I was special.

what is your favorite school subject?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

What was the name of your first crush? What do you remember most about them?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jerry-he was a wrestler with lots of muscles.

If you could go on vacation, where would you go?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm so indecisive...I always wanted to visit Canada, it seems really nice and peaceful. Greece I always wanted to visit, because I am half Greek, so I think I should visit it atleast once. Also I would like to take a true vacation at a island like Hawaii or something, just relaxing sipping some Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade at the beach or whatever good drinks they have.

---

1) How attached are you to your cellphone?
2) What's your favorite way to eat a Reese's Cup?


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

1. my phone is in my hand almost every second 
2. wait till it melts a little bit and then eat it really slowly haha

---
if a movie was made about your life, who would you want to play you?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Emma Watson


Where is your dream home?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

In the mountains of Washington or Alaska, or Maine.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Blackvixzin said:


> Where is your dream home?


Somewhere on the west coast in a year-round mild climate.

...

What's a really popular movie that you hated?


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Twilight.

If you had to be someone famous for a day, who would you choose?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I would be Jimmy Johnson. Driving in NASCAR at high speeds, what a rush 
--
What's the silliest thing you've done?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I once got asked by Garda (police officer) if I was under the influence, I told them they were up past their bedtime, they arrested me 


If you could be ANY kind of monkey, what kind of monkey would you be? and what would you like for eats?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

You silly goose 

I didn't know there are different types of monkeys. Does a gorilla count? I would eat bananas for sure.

Have you ever locked yourself out of your vehicle?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I have. 
Even worse....1997, I had to have my car repaired. I gave the mechanic what turned out to be the only car door key - and the 1987 Grand Am had electric locks! They lost that key! For two weeks, I looked for a key that I could not find. All that time, I could not lock my door no matter where I was.

Finally, absentmindedly and thank goodness while at home, I accidentally locked the door. I had to call a locksmith to help. He made a new key from the trunk lock - which used the same key of course. From then on, I had keys, but could no longer open my trunk from the outside. The Grand Am had a button you could push in the glove compartment that opened the trunk!

For the last two years I had the car, that was how I got into my trunk :lol.

Do you have any car stories that still make you cringe to this day? (no gory accidents, that's a given). I mean a spinout on icy roads, car dytng in the middle of an intersection (like my Grand Am finally died in 1999).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well one time a few years ago I slid down a hill into a neighbors front yard. and another time I got trapped on an icy dirt road and had to be helped out. and another time i took a rental car out and ended up in a muddy field and wow the car was dirty. lots of boring stuff really! 


How did you get your first car?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It was a total lemon. I answered the ad...negotiated with the guy and got it for $1000. It ran well until I got into my first accident..lol. 

What was your first job?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I worked at a gas station.


What was your best childhood memory?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

My favorite childhood memory is when my dad took me and my brothers to the beach and taught us to swim.  

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

riding on my bike, playing computer games (rarely do this anymore), and surfing the net.

What was your most embarrassing moment or memory? (If you're too hesistant to answer, your best moment or memory)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One of my most embarrassing moments was when I was 12 and tried to order a malt duck from a bowling alley snack shop. I saw the word malt and wanted a milkshake. The attendant told me I didn't want it. I was angry and asked why not? And she told me I was too young for alcohol. Sooo embarrassing

Do you want some of the octopus I have left over in my fridge?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, that's great. We all have our moments like that, so don't feel too bad about it. 

I never tried octopus, and don't plan too. I think I'll have to pass on this one.

Have you ever fed a giraffe? (When I was younger and didn't know better, I gave one gum, and my stupid brothers gave him cheese curls at a safari.)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't. But I fed a wild zebra though...lol

In what year did you graduate high school?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1982 honey.

Do you have a college degree?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Attended five colleges/universities and NO degree (yes, it can happen, lol)

Q: What brilliant advice would you give to your 15-year-old self, knowing what you know now? (mine would be college-related, see above)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeez, I really wouldn't know exactly (it's hard to say), probably just to try to like myself more, not hate myself so much, not worry so much about school and getting homework done and to get some help a lot sooner than later.

If you could be any animal, what would you be?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Probably a dog, hopefully get a nice home to live in and finally get to try out Dog-Food. I've always wondered.... 

Q.: If you could go back in time and change one thing you did, what would it be and why?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I would have picked a better, healthier man to be my son's father.

My son tells me dog food is good - he has tried it lol - dry - when he was a toddler.

If you could travel anywhere in the world where would you go?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

There are many great places I'd love to see...the first adventure I'd like is to travel across Canada east to west, some of it via train.

Q: What sources do you use for discovering new music?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Internet mostly

Q. Whats your position on the colonization of space? For or against?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Against. I've seen enough weird stuff here in Ireland without beginning to comprehend what we might find in space!!!! 

Where do you see yourself in 5 years time?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I see myself working in an established field and either my marriage has gotten better or we split peacefully. 

What qualities do you look for in a friend?


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Loyalty, knowing when to comfort/console me and when to just plain kick my *** into line, not be a hypocrite, not be a flake/fake, be a goofball at times, have emotions and be able to talk about emotional stuff with me, be able to relate, like some of the same types of cartoons/music/games/etc, have something in you that's different than me and teach me a different way of having fun than I'm used to, stuff of that sort. 

Do you like the function of things, or do you sometimes like their mood/background/feel as well? (like, having a snack not so much because it tastes good but because it looks/feels cool, or buying an MP3 player not just because it plays music well/stores a lot of it but because it looks/feels cool, etc)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like something that just "works". Not too bothered about how it looks, once it does the job.
Although if you can have both then why not. Like Guinness looks good AND makes you think yer seeing lil' leprechauns dancing around. 

Q. If there was one celebrity you could be for a day, who would it be and why?


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

A: Kiefer Sutherland. =P Not only does he get to play as one of THE most awesome men on television, but he probably also gets the most ladies crushin' on him. XD

Would you rather have extremely good days once in a while, at the cost of having to have had really bad ones before (or after) them, or would you have normal days all the time?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd like to experience all of them. It's nice to have really bad days (they build character), really good days (they make you appreciate the bad ones ) and normal ones...(they keep you sane!)

Are you in a career or job that you really love?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No, not at all. But the pay is pretty good and with all the unemployment out there right now, I wouldn't complain too much.

Also, we got a new toaster here in work today so we're all very excited. 


Q. Which is more important to you, Being in a loving relationship or having a group of friends?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> No, not at all. But the pay is pretty good and with all the unemployment out there right now, I wouldn't complain too much.
> 
> Also, we got a new toaster here in work today so we're all very excited.
> 
> Q. Which is more important to you, Being in a loving relationship or having a group of friends?


Congrats on the new toaster! lol

More important to me is being in a loving relationship.

What are you looking for in a relationship?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Support and companionship, someone to spend my time with.

Which do you prefer? Potato salad or macoroni salad?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Potato salad

How was/is your day?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Averageish

What do you plan on doing in an hour after responding to this?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I really should be in bed. It is 3am here.

What time do you have to get up in the morning?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm off of work tonight, and no class tomorrow. I'm sleeping in baby!!! I will get up probaly around 10am or so, I want to fill out an application and turn it in tomorrow for another job. Plus I want to work on some class projects. I really need to get a life ;>

---

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sometimes - like today is really wet and horrible out but its nice to look out at and not have to go outside, and then when lying in bed I love listening to the rain.

But I love walking but no so much when its really wet out!

Have you a goal or are you working towards anything at the moment?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, I'm finally getting really close to owning my own apartment. It has taken bloody ages, but I expect to be moving in very soon now. I dunno what to work towards after that... 

Q. What was the best day of your life so far, and why?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

The best day of my life was when I heard my son cry as they pulled him out of me. Why? 

Because I had lost two baby boys previously and was told I could never carry a child to full term. Never say never.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW!!! God that's amazing Sash! That must have been a totally incredible moment! Like you said, it just shows 'Never say never'


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> WOW!!! God that's amazing Sash! That must have been a totally incredible moment! Like you said, it just shows 'Never say never'


It was  I'm so grateful.

How often do you do your grocery shopping?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

once a year.


Do you enjoy painting brick walls?


man i suck at asking questions Lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, no i've never painted a brick wall 

What's the nicest thing you've ever eaten (home-cooked or in a restaurant) ?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It was a seafood dish from restaurant in Key West, Florida. YUMMY

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

swimming
On a scale of 1 to 10, how badly do you have to go to the bathroom RIGHT NOW??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang. I did it again.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

epril said:


> swimming
> On a scale of 1 to 10, how badly do you have to go to the bathroom RIGHT NOW??


I'd probably give it a 7as that question has probably set off a trigger.

How would you go reversing a car off a cliff into the ocean??


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't do that!

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my! Too many to count.

What is your fondest memory?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Knowing a lady a few years ago, always remember her.

What makes you happy??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I wake up early and have a reason to get up and my day has a plan as well as seeing my best friend!

Are yo studying at the moment and if so what?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope.

What age do you hope to live to?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I think hitting ninety would be good innings, my grandad made it to 87 so it's entirely possible.

If you could have done one thing differently in the last month what would it have been?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I would have taken better care of my laptop.

If you could do one thing differently/over in your life what would it be?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My first husband and I would have bought life insurance ... when he died I lost my house and car.

If you could travel anywhere for a month where would you go and why?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Awww, sorry to hear.

I would go back to Hawaii because I really loved it there. It was the best place I ever lived (of course I was with the military and so it wasn't that expensive at the time). lol

Are you close to your mom?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Yes we talk all the time 

(I'm actually thinking of joining the Irish army so they can pay for me to study in Hawaii, that's a strange co-incidence)

Have you ever played strip poker?


----------



## jr001 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nope, never really saw the appeal in watching my friends strip off. Prefer to keep the nakedness between two people!

What's the last movie you watched at the cinema? Any good?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Avatar. I saw it in 3D and it was awesome. 

What is your greatest pet peeve?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

People who try to pass you in the slow lane. The weavers and bobbers. 

Who is your favorite drummer?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

u mean who is my favorite piano player...
i'll go with alicia keys.

What is one place in the world you have always wanted to visit, but have not yet been?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

My dream job would be a Video game tester.

Who's your favorite classical music composer?


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

imt said:


> My dream job would be a Video game tester.
> 
> Who's your favorite classical music composer?


Chopin

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Playing guitar and finding random things to do that I will give up after a week. This week I really wany to learn to fly.


If you pick one place to live permanently where would it be and it shas to be some you have never been before....hmmmmm, tough question.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Enjoy the simple life and going back to basics

Do you have a favorite person in your life and if so, who is it?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

My best mate up the street, known each other since primary school.

What's the most embarrassing thing you've ever done in public??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I sometimes do embarrassing things in public purposefully because I find it amusing and I'm not an attention whor.e. However, the most embarrassing thing that happened to me in public was my cousin accidentally showed my boobs in a water park hahah XD

do you consider yourself "role model" material?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I do, I am super nice and I am very weird but I try to make being weird look cool. 

Do you secretly love anyone?


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

No. Love is too strong of a word right now, if we're talking romantic love.

If you could be any movie character, who would it be and why?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Predator, be cool to use that cloak to hunt people down.

Would you attempt to ride a motorcycle across the Grand Canyon??


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not if I was sober!

What's your fondest memory?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The moment I got to hold my son for the first time... it is a feeling of completeness that is unequaled... a feeling of purpose and of unconditional love... you know at that moment there is someone in the world you would die for.

If you could go anywhere in the world for an hour - where would you go?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't really think about meeting famous people... it never enters my mind and I can't really come up with one... when I was little I wanted to meet Farrah Fawcett and ask her what the hell she was thinking leaving Lee Majors for Ryan O Freakin' Neal.... but lol... haven't really thought of meeting anyone famous since. Maybe Mother Theresa if she wasn't dead.

If you could do one thing in the world that you knew would make a permanent difference for the better what would you do?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Make sure I had 20K a year to live off of and give the rest of it away.

If you could have one thing right next to you or in your hand right now what would it be?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

caflme said:


> Make sure I had 20K a year to live off of and give the rest of it away.
> 
> If you could have one thing right next to you or in your hand right now what would it be?


an ice cold ice tea!

if you were on a desert island and you could only have 3 things what would they be?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uh, iced water, a canopy bed, and a canoe.

On a scale of 1 to 10, how much anxiety do you have about having to work tomorrow?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good question.

Do you have any interesting hobbies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

good question.

How often do you go out with friends?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

not very often.
what is your favorite band?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Evanescence

What do you do for fun?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Get online, go out for walks, draw, read, watch movies, listen to music...

What genre of music do you hate?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

cheesy pop, rap, jazz, blues, R N' B and some other stuff

Who would you like to be?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Myself. 

Do you have a crush on anyone?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Uhhhh...one too many, but I'm the person to take it to my grave without saying who 

What do you worry about the most?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm drinking Heineken at the moment, and debating if I should take some shots of strawberry vodka. I'm also playing World of Warcraft...I guess a combination of all of those would be my escape from life.

What was your last meal?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hehe, thanks...I try to be honest 

Mexican food = yummy!!!

I was watching a clip on youtube, he does something called friday night prank calls. He makes prank calls to different places, it made me laugh.

Do you have any obsessions?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

interesting ...yeah, a lot of them are good, others are a bit lame. 

dieing in my sleep would probally be the least painful and best way to die (sadly, lethal injection comes to mind).

who's your favorite superhero?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Batman - I once had to do a presentation in school where we had to become a famous person, I hate most famous people so I dressed up as badman.  

What kind of mood are in you right now?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehe, dressing up as Batman for a presentation sounds sweet. I'd be hiding behind the nifty mask.

Just got off of work and about to hit the hay...Relatively good mood so far

What's your favorite horror flick?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I used to love horror films...until I grew up and realised some of that crap can really happen...but my fave has to be the first SAW film, the rest were crap though. I thought it was very smart.

Is there anything in your purse/ wallet apart from money and credit card?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

$50 Gamestop gift card
Drivers License 
24 Hour Fitness membership
Starbucks
Library
Condom


What are you doing at this very moment other than browsing SAS?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Homework.

Would you change your name if you could?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah. I've always wanted a more unique one. Mine is so generic.

If you could skinny dip with someone, who would it be?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Natalie Portman. Oooo baby.

For females: do you like facial hair on a guy?
For males: are you able to grow facial hair?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

It depends. To me, a little can be alright but a full beard and mustache...not so much.

Do you speak any other languages apart from English?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Learnt French and Irish in school....I can introduce myself in both probably not much more

What was the last nice thing you did for someone?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I am in the midst of trying to get a relative a job where I work ...Other than that, maybe I'm not helping enough.

Good question, got me stumped.

What is the first thing you usually notice or pay attention to when meeting someone new?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I was thinking about this the last day - their voice, the language and tone they use. 

What goal or goals are you working towards at the moment?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

oh so many, and so little time...My short term goals are to finish getting my associate goals and pay off some debt. Long term, get a bachelor/post grad education and get a house.

What is the first thing you usually do after waking up and getting out of bed?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Go to the bathroom, he he, wash my face and teeth and get dressed if I am working otherwise not get dressed until I am working, eat.

What is a perfect day for you?


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Being alone on a beach, with brandy and a cigar, some good music, contemplating the meaning of life and writing with the companionship of my cat and someone I really care about.

What is the most life-changing experience you've been in, and how did it shape the person you are today?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Finding out about social anxiety - how has this shaped me, when I found out I went looking for help straight away and learnt a lot about myself. How strong I am and that I can reach my goals. Although I have a LONG way to go, at least I understand that I am not a total freak of nature.

Where are you in your life right now?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nowhere. I still hate myself, I still can't talk to people, I rarely go out, I have no money, I have no freedom, I just started college again..

Would you be alright in a "friends with benefits" relationship?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Well...I think I'd be fine with it, but I'm the kind of guy that wants stability and think long term. With that being said, it would probally work out, but I don't think it would last more than a few years. It would save a lot of work and drama though....Ugh...Kind of split on the decision.

Where do you see yourself in 10 years?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

In ten years I will be thirty (WOW) Em...I would like to see myself as a qualified Intellectual Disability Nurse working with children. I could be living on my own, I'd hope not...but I really don't know how I would be family wise. 

What is the last biggest thing that has happened to you or you have done?


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Getting a job.

If you were to give your life a general theme, what would it be?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

life sucks...short, sweet, and true ...work, work, and work, but don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.

If you could be any animal, what would it be?


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd be a liger, its crossed between a tiger and a lion but with mystical powers.

What was the last thing you paid for?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The four books I bought in the Charity shop that I will probably not read until this time next year as I have so many others to get through first. 

What is your favourite food and why?


----------



## lost in stereo (Jul 8, 2010)

Uhm. Actually 3. pasta bake, pizza and yoghurt.
pasta bake because it's the best thing my mom can cook.
pizza because you can choose the topping.
and yoghurt because I don't feel guilty eating it + it tastes.

Would you rather be a marker, a crayon or a color pencil?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd be a cinnamon-scented marker. Mmmm.

Did you ever find Bugs Bunny attractive when he put on a dress and played girl bunny?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

No, not quite lol.

If you could punch any celebrity in the face, who would it be?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What is your favourite type of cake and can you make it yourself?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^LMAO Who are they? They sure look annoying. 

Chocolate cake. Not sure, haven't tried. >_<

Do you feel you lack a personality?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope lol, def got that covered!

Have you ever kissed a person of the same sex?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ^LMAO Who are they? They sure look annoying.


they are the jedward twins


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Nope lol, def got that covered!
> 
> Have you ever kissed a person of the same sex?


I have yes

How are you feeling right this moment?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tired, not sleepy though. Kind of hot which is probably because I don't have enough sleep since I'm always cold.

What were you doing yesterday on the 21st?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Sitting where I am right now, Staring at my computer screen. 

What are you currently listening to/last thing you listened to?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

This amazing remix!






Oh, and what are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure yet.

What was the last song that you listened to?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Bon Iver - For Emma

What is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Anything with chocolate in it. Mmmmmmm!

So, if you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Australia. I've always wanted to go there.

Do you get seasonal allergies?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nope, allergy free 

how did you first find out about SAS?


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

I just googled social anxiety and this site was part of the results.

What was the most interesting thing you learned today?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have been aware of Om without training. Don't ask.

So, what is your number one goal for this year?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

To get into college

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

YES. Dust, animal hair...anything like flour makes me sneeze and sometimes I get headaches from strong scents...

Do you like the beach?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Definitely 

If you had the chance to make out with one celebrity, who would it be??


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

David Tennant

Do you prefer chewing gum or bubble gum?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubble gum.

Is your home tidy or messy right now?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty messy, I'm cleaning it though.
What is one thing different about you than other people?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I absolutely love Brussel sprouts.


I want to go to Boston someday. When I do, will you help me stage the Boston Tea Party? C'mon it'll be fun!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course I will!
Will you go to Florida with me?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh yes indeed!


Do you like word puzzles?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, absolutely love ANY puzzles!

What do you plan to eat for your next meal?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

eggs, toast, fruit (craving watermelon!!) coffee maybe even though I hate the taste usually.

How often do you go over the speed limit?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Daily.

What's been the best day of your life so far?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One that stands out...when my son got his college acceptance letter.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

it's 11:20am have not even had breakfast yet

What have you done today


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Been to the gym, talked on the phone, eaten two meals, been on internet, pretty much sums it up. 

Do you consider yourself lazy?? and on what basis?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup I'm lazy, but it's okay I guess - I do work part time and it is summer and Once college starts I will be back to normal.

What do you enjoy doing in your spare time?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I like to hang out with friends (though that rarely happens), play sports, read and maybe some video games too.

If you could visit anyplace in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Africa, on a wildlife expedition. That or Australia.

...

What is your favourite DAY out of the entire year?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess Dec. 31st.

Do you use cell-phone cases/covers?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope 

Tell me an embarrassing but funny story about yourself


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I was at this waterpark with my cousins a few summers ago. I had a dress like that on. My cousin pulled it down because it was on too high, but she pulled it down too low!

What's the story behind your username?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Years ago, I bought a cute t-shirt that had a cartoon pic of a cute girl on it & it said "Tough Cookie". I looooved this t-shirt, and in fact I still own it (maybe sometime I'll take a pic of it!). I sleep in this t-shirt now because it's so old! Anyway, I loved that phrase, and used it as a username for some random message board a long time ago. My ex loved the t-shirt and calling me "tough cookie" and it just sort of caught on. Anyway, when joining this board I thought the name was well suited because it makes me feel like I can be a tough cookie and get through this SA business 

In school, what "clique" did you fall into? Was it the clique you would have wanted to be in? If not, which one would you have wanted to be a part of?


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I had to be seen as a jock because I was a football player but personally I was probably way more like the "geek" clique. I love anime, games, and got good grades ha. Of course non of that mattered, I played football so I'm automatically a jock :\

What do you think you would be like without SA?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I would have a boyfriend without SA. I would also have a lot more friends and be liked by a lot of people. In class, I would be able to give presentations confidently and make good grades on them instead of stuttering. I would be able to make people laugh on my presentations.


What are you anticipating in your life?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

freedom and responsibility.

what do you want most at this very moment?


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

The energy to clean my house & cook some good food.

What is the weirdest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The weirdest thing I've ever eaten is calamari(squid). I hated it! 

Have you seen something that is out of the ordinary (paranormal)?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, I don't believe in ghost. But the idea of them is interesting.

What is your take on zombies?


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

This:
http://www.cracked.com/article_1564...-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html



What scares you the most?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Free Chinese food from my Chinese restaurant friends. Squeeeee!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Heights and bugs (just the hideous ones)

What happened during the last dream you can remember?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

It snowed and there was like a foot of snow. Like WTF?!

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cranberry Juice...I drink far too much of the stuff

Did you sleep well last night? Why or why not?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah, I had to be up early to book tickets for somethin. Stopped me sleepin.

Have you ever owned a doll called Rosey, and if so, where the hell is she now like?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well Sir...I have and god only know where she is, maybe with Jim the duck (because when I was younger I loved rosey and Jim) 

Where you ever a squirrel in your past life


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes. Seven Times.

If you could visit any city in Europe tomorrow, which would you pick and why?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Some city in Iceland....is that in Europe? - Why because its the coolest place EVER, I want to see all the natural geography stuff. 

Where is your favourite chill out place?


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

My room, or the local diner (very casual and chill atmosphere, open 24/7).

If you could be the best in the world at anything (like a skill or a craft), what would it be?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

If I could be best in anything in the world it would be at finding lost treasures of the world. 

When was the last time you did something unusual in public just out of randomness?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Skinny dipping in the Liffey. 4pm Saturday. 

If you could have any exotic pet which would ya go fer?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

A koala :3

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

never lol

Would you like to own a huge big marine fishtank build into one of your walls..with small sharks, rays and marine fish in it?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I remember talking to someone about that a few years back - be the coolest thing ever!

If you weren't sitting by the computer what else would you be doing?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm on my iPod, but I would probably read my summer reading book or rest since I have a killer headache. 

If you were born the sex that you aren't, what would your name be?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know! I'd have to ask my parents that.

If you were born in a different family, do you think you'd still have developed SA?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really don't know...Maybe if I was in a family that encourages a bit I'd have more confidence in myself

What you do today?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, yer talkin aboot sweets then? I'm not that mad aboot them to be honest.
But me favourite bicky is Toffypops. 

If you had a pet Iguana, what name would you give to it?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Gary

If you could die your hair any other colour what would it be?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Either platinum blonde or strawberry blonde.

How different would your life be if you didn't have SA?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure....I may have a lot my friends and have been a lot more easily lead. I would be more out spoken and people would know my thoughts and beliefs but I am who I am

Where are you? Where would you rather be?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm at home. I'd rather be in New York City.

What is your favorite movie and why?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My Sisters Keeper - it made me cry and cold mountain - Had the best ending

Who are you?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am the King of ireland.

Who are you?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm you but with a different brain and body.

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Penguins

What animal rules the world (Dub you are not aloud to answer:b)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Squirrels. 

Would you be willing to get a tattoo saying "I love Dub16" on yer forehead?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Neva

Whats new in your life?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

New underpants. They arrived in me post this mornin. Very snug!

How long do you spend in the shower?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

usually about 1/2 an hour even though i'm kind of a hippie.

if you became a pornstar, what would your name be?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dub16

Would you consider spendin less time in the shower to make it easier for other folk in yer house to get into the bathroom?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, it's the reason I take such short showers.

Who's your favorite comedian?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Right now it's Dave Chapelle.

Realistically, what would it take for you to kiss me, right now? lol)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll need to find what rock you are hiding under

What time is it?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

4 and a half hours after I should of gone to bed.

Tell us about your new project.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have one. 

Have you ever had dandruff?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

na never lol

When was the last time a wasp freaked you right out?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm...about two weeks ago?

Do you feel bad for bugs when you kill them?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Do you feel bad for bugs when you kill them?


Sometimes, if they're big and squishy!

...

When's the last time you won something and what was it?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Umm...I THINK the most recent thing was a shirt from a site. I sold it on eBay.  Eh, I rarely win things.

Do you still buy CD's?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes.

What was the last wild animal you saw?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

a spider


Did you go fishing today ( i know my question sucks, but i wanna know, alright) ?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope - I've not even gotten out of bed

Are you feeling sick?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No!

Are you a doctor?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Are you the one making the clicky noise on the computer


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes.

Which is your favourite character, Snow White, Batman or Aslan?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am Batman

Any allergies


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No thanks, not before my lunch! 

Whats yer favourite drink?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

WB Yeats.

Baked beans, Tasty lil orange angels or weird creepy lookin things???


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Orange angels


What is your favorite book?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Minds of Billy Milligan 

Do you like to use skype


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No

How long have you been using the internet to socialize?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

12 years, although it's not so much "socializing" as it is, hmm, lurking?

...

What was your favourite cartoon show growing up?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rosie and Jim

Who would you like to be like?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Myself, minus the SA.

Do you like football(soccer)?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to play it not any more - don't like to watch it but don't dislike it as a sport

Have you socks on?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes. Just as I almost always do.

Would you give up half your intelligence in exchange for doing away with anxiety?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. Whatever intelligence I do have I don't put to much use anyway.

Do you like children?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Of course! Kids are adorable. <3


How tall are you?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

slightly above average
Have you ever shoplifted anything on purpose?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes! I stole Amocholes heart!   

Whats yer favourite city?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You asked me this before....Galway city lol - where else would a galway girl want to go...nah I really haven't travelled anywhere

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to go see a movie but I'm broke again. 

Do you feel like you don't care about anyone at all, not even your "loved ones"?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

While I'm quite apathetic about a lot of things in life, I do actually care about my loved ones..

...

How long did you lurk on SAS before registering and posting?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha ha about an hour or two - I was so excited I had just found out about SA maybe a day or two earlier.

If you have two full lines of clothes hung outside and it starts raining. Will you bring in the clothes or leave them there to dry after the rain stops and/or will you wash them again?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh I'll watch them getting drenched and I'll continue watching as they dry, even if it means sitting around butt naked for two days. :troll

What would you do in a similar scenario? ^^


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would leave them there and get a taxi to the nearest Pub

Why dont you bring me flowers anymore?


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

because no flower is as beautiful as you, my favorite dubliner!

what are the luxuries you allow yourself?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awww.... Hopes, you're the bestest eva! 

Luxeries... Em it'd be Smoked Salmon and Guinness! 

Whats your favourite Song?


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

Right now I am totally hearting "Perhaps Perhaps Perhaps" by Cake!

Have you ever gone to a person's house/apartment, knowing that there is a possibility of making out?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah 

when was the last time you've had braces?

edit: did someone say cake?! D:


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Never, although I probably need them.


What is the length of your forearm?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that the part for the elbow to the wrist if so...hold on i get a ruler...26cm

What is the oddest thing about you?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm...perhaps the fact that I have always been good at changing my voice. If I weren't so self-conscious, I'd surely look into voice acting.

Did you like any of your parents' music while growing up?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes.
What is your middle name?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't have one.

What are your favorite bands/singers?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The Beatles, Bob Dylan, RATM, Eminem, Black Eyed Peas, Pink Floyd, Bob Marley etc.etc. (Yes, I do have an unusually wide taste in music)

Are you into reading books? If you are, which is your favourite book.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes I love books -My favourite book is "The Minds of Billy Millagion" and my favourite author is Jodi Picoult

Where are you right now and why are you there?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am at EVIT, because its a school day.


Have you ever been to the hospital for reasons other than a standard check-up?


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

yes, i'll say no more.

Have you ever felt dumb enough to turn your back on someone you love?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

MMMmmm....yes I have

Any news?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm actually feeling decent today for a change.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

If a woodchuck could chuck wood, it would chuck enough wood to make a pen and start a grasshopper ranch.

Can you beatbox like Buff Love?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

No, and I really wish I could.

Have you been avoiding anyone lately?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, everyone.


If you had 1 day to live, where would you go/what would you do?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

unclevernon said:


> If a woodchuck could chuck wood, it would chuck enough wood to make a pen and start a grasshopper ranch.


touche

anywhere that has skies clear enough to see the stars/you don't want to know, trust me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There's no question... THERE'S NO QUESTION!!!!

:help

OK. I'm OK now.

...

Who's the last person you called, and what was it about?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

The cable company, to complain about the terrible signal at my place.

Have you been on vacation lately?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope, I needs to save for college

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Used to collect stamps and coins when in school. still have the stamp collection somewhere. 

Which is your all-time favourite movie?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Godfather I s'pose, but theres a good few very close to it.

Question: Why have you got a pair of socks stuffed doon there?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Down the side of my bed....well i wore them last night and I got too warm

What is the oddest thing in the room you are in right now


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus me Leprechaun!

Why dont male Smurfs wear any tops ootside?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Because they don't have boobies.

What is your favorite scent?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

im not an experienced 'sniffer', but i like my diesel masculine, probably becasue it reminds me of good times ive used it:wink

are you a hat wearer? (like when you dont really need to becasue of the sun)


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes I wear straw hats! I just started wearing them and I'm in love!

Um....do u think we'd get along in person?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, if you get along easily with people.

Are you stubborn?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

At times but doesn't everyone have a little stubborness 

um...do u you like lasagna? 
If you don't..I don't think we'd get along lol  j/p


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

YES! : D

do you like italian food?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

If it's edible I eat it 

um are you a twilight fan?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

no. kinda against it,but think its hilarious at the same time 

are you?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Used to...until I saw newmoon and eclipse. 

Would you rather freeze to death or die of extreme heat.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

freeze to death...although with heat you'd pass out faster I would imagine

Do you own any funky (oh what a word) printed jackets?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope.

If you could be a contestant on a game show of your choice (past or present), what would it be?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The Price is Right, but only if I get to play a money or car game.

I don't need a new living room!!!

...

What subject did your favourite high school teacher teach?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

History

If you could go back in time, when and where would you go?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with where I am - in regards to sa I wish I was a little better but with life in general it took me a long time to get this far and although I fear a lot I am happy and proud of myself - so I'll go back an hour where I was down stairs and this time I will bring up a biscuit as I am hungry now but to lazy to drag my *** downstairs. 

What should yo be doing right now?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nothing really. Perhaps getting ready for bed.

Do you ever wish Courtney Love would've gone instead of Kurt Cobain?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There are people in the world I might wish death upon, but Courtney Love is not among them.

...

The last time you saw a movie in the theater, what movie did you see and who'd you go with?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Toy Story 3, with my father.

What is your favorite tv show?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anythin with Conan in it! 

Whats your favourite soup?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I LOVE most soups but maybe noodle

Are you in full physical health?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Just about over this cold that's had me for the last week or so. Throat still a little sore, though.

If you were an olympian, what would be your sport?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

badminton....I don't think they do that though 

Are you a tidy person?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

No, i'm pretty messy but I always know where things are.

What's your go-to breakfast?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

A Taste of honey is better then non at all, It will only break your heart it will only break your heart, if you feel like loving me (I second that emotion) Oh the question hey Honey nut cheerios. (can't forget the memories of Lucky Charms)


Have you ever studied the history of your family, what was unique to you, what stood out when researching your family history?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never have - And from what I know there is not much that is interesting apart from the fact that I could have been a twin!

Is there anything you do daily that is unusual?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Skinny-Dipping

If you were given one day completely 100% free from SA, what would you do with it?


----------



## Xita (Aug 19, 2010)

Go out and make a bunch of new friends.


Tell me what you want.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I want the next four college years to go really really well

What is your favourite ice cream flavour


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cookies n' Cream 

What is your favorite candy?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

LifeSavers Gummies (wild berry flavor).

What's your favorite salty snack?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chips
your favorite ice-cream toppings?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

whip cream and a cherry :3

favorite type of donut?


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Chocolate with chocolate frosting. Yum.

What are all the other countries you have been to?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^same here! 

The Philippines and South Korea

What States in the United States have you been to?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

New York, South Carolina, and Florida. And many others if you count just passing through in a car.

...

What season of the year do you stay indoors the most?


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Winter.

What's your favorite thing to drink?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

water and cranberry juice not mixed though

What is your most visited website apart from this one?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Deviantart.com


What's your favorite word?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My favourite - I came across this world a few days ago and I like it Muso :A muso is a person who is obsessed with music. Their record collection will contain music and artists nobody else has heard of, and if they believe that an artist is becoming popular they will deny they ever listened to them and quickly dispose of any evidence.

What's your most used word?


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I think it would be "Seriously."

How many jobs have you had in your life?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

None.

What is your dream career?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

To become a professional singer.

Is today a good day?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure it is for someone.

...

When's the last time you got a call from someone who wasn't family or a telemarketer?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

idk. i hate talking on the phone and my cell phone's broken =[.

Regardless of SA, would you ever run around nude?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope. Would probably feel way too cold. 

What's your favourite type of weather?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool and crisp.

Do you chew gum regularly?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No.

Do you smoke weed?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope

Are you in need of sleep?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

yes but my eyelid keeps twitching :S
do you have a 5 year plan?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, my cell phone is pay-as-you-go.


Oh, THAT plan! Well I have a 'plan' in mind, but I don't know if SA and depression will let me see it through.

...

Any idea what you'd name your firstborn?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd like to name a boy Ben and a girl either Daisy or Nora

Do yo wear a uniform for anything


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.

How many keys are on your key chain?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

eight

What do you like to do in the morning?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sit in bed and come on the internet

What is your bedtime routine?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

watch tv/movies til i pass out on the couch then stumble into bed

whats your favourite swear word?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't really use sware words but if I had to choose it would be Feck

What do you like to eat with Ice cream?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm, something chocolate..

...

If you could write one new law or change one already-existing law, what would it be?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

legalize it

can you control your actions in a dream?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sometimes, but I have some weirdass dreams.

Who's your favorite person and why?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ME, who else have I got? (j/k)

What is your favorite store?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Amazon.com

Are you wearing a watch?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not right now - I usually only wear it to work

Do you collect anything?


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Guitar picks, and concert tickets

What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

plain vanilla 

What is your favourite type of music?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jazz.

What color are the walls in your room?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

blue and red

Is there anyone else in the building your in now?


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Yup.

Have you ever skipped any of your classes when in/during school?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah.

Have you ever used a CD as a coaster?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No.

As a frisbee, yes. As a paperweight, sure. As a weapon, maybe. But never as a coaster.

...

When's the last time you read a newspaper (in print)?


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

This afternoon...I'm a nerd 

What's the nastiest thing you've ever tasted?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Durian fruit. http://www.avclub.com/articles/durian-fruit,38702/

When was the last time you flew a kite?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aboot 20 years ago I'd say. Ahhhh those were the days. The grass was greener when I was a young lad.

How many portions of fruit/veg do ya eat on a typical day? (and tell the truth!)


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

Sometimes none, sometimes about 10 servings of the most delicious fruits!

Have you ever had your heart broken very badly? How bad was it?


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

yes, by my ex-boyfriend I had before I met my husband. He said he couldnt see any future with me.:cry It took me 2 yrs to get over him

Do you have a tv show you secretly watch?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Next top model - just don't tell anyone

Are you looking forward to something?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. But there's something this weekend that I'm really dreading.

Got anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not really...hopefully I'll go see a movie.

Would you kill me if I asked you to?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope - never

Do you watch soaps?


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I think all t.v. shows are soaps. Even reality shows.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

nope none but I want a fish.

See anything pretty today?


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw a Viper gts rocket up the street earlier today. I'm not sure whats prettier, the car or the noise it makes.

Play any intruments?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Used to play the trombone.

What's the population of the town/city you live in?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

2,734 one in four are Brazilian

Is it time you should be asleep?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Nope, I got another hour to go.

If you were the only one of your sex left in the world, would you run outside and streak?


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

No way!

What is the most horrible thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

this long, fat snail.

what's the strangest place you've ever been to?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

this site.. jk umm a lawn bowling competition

how often do u shower?


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

Once or twice a day.

When is the last time you had icecream?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

the other day I ate a whole tub of ben and jerries phish food and felt quite sick lol

if you could shrink any animal to household pet size what would you pick?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The rhinoceros.

...

What exactly were you doing at 2:30pm?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I was on the computer.

Name a singer that you think has a sexy voice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cerys Matthews

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I Fed on Turkey Soup with some chicken stock in it but had to drink lots of water cause it was really salty. 

Have you ever loved someone that it consumes you that it captures the very essence of who you are? There is someone I love someone who's very existence breathes life into me.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been in love with the idea of being in love with a person with such intensity, but I do not believe I have ever actually felt that strongly for someone.

Did you have a favourite blanket/teddy bear as a child?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, I had a rag doll called Rosie 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

No, I don't actually.

What is your fav time of year?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

My favourite time of year is winter, I love the snow.. everything looks that much prettier I think

Do you like white chocolate?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do and I love when it has crispy parts in it too

What would you do if you heard your house mates playing Christmas songs?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

As long as their right to religion does not interfere with my right to atheism, I'm cool.

What would you do if you returned home late one night and surprised a burglar in the midst of ransacking your place?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I would probably start attacking them... nobody takes my stuff. 

If you had to choose your last meal... what would it be?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

an good bowl of beef stew 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hopeless.

How about you?


----------



## Infiction (Sep 9, 2010)

Ashamed.

what is your bedtime?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha no such thing

Where are you?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Home, on my sofa. 

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dark brown, almost black! 

What's your hair color?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blonde

If you could fly would you like to have wings, or do it superman style?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I think Superman style would have to be the way for me... I wouldn't want people harrassing me about my flying ability and the wings would just give it away hehe 

What would you do if you were King/Queen for the day?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Abolish the monarchy 

How tall are you?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6' on the nose.

What's your favorite board game?


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

if apples to apples counts, then that. Otherwise, Quelf. 
What's your favorite book?


----------



## shysweetypie (Oct 20, 2010)

Perhaps the Twilight Saga...or Streets of Harlem or something I forget the name...

Do you like Two and a Half Men?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't dislike the show but I don't like it enough to watch it. 

Who is your favorite Band/Singer?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yo La Tengo.

How many hats (of any kind) do you own?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

That's easy -- none. I don't like hats, because they give me hat-hair. The only kind of hats I look good in are cowboy hats, and I haven't worn one of those in years. 


Have you ever taken any adult education classes?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope, I work at an adult education centre though, as a marketing assistant so I promote a lot of them lol

If you were in a sauna and there was someone else in there would you ever use the line "phoar, its like a sauna in here!"?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Need to wear a hat that says the name "Captain Obvious" first.

Would you go up to any person on the street and kiss them on the lips??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ha....no

Can you tell me why a person's eyes go puffy when they are tired


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Increase in occular fluid pressure or someit,

Can you tell me how bubbles are made?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

By breaking wind in the bath water.

Are you good at trivia games?


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

not really...

~~~~

have you visited any foreign countries?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the few that would let me in. 

have you any wool?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Have to ask the black sheep that question.

Would you go rollerskating in a buffalo herd??


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

It would be kind of hard to rollerskate on the prairie.

Would you consider immigrating to a different country?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Air drumming to Maps by Yeah Yeah Yeahs. It'll have to do until I can get a real drumkit.

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

my place in college

What way are you sitting at the moment?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

On an office chair with both legs up on the chair kinda crossed, I don't know what that position is called... I change my positions which is good because none of them are very ergonomic.

What is your most major achievement so far?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Getting and holding onto my job for the past 7 months

what is the weather like outside and how do you feel about it?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Grey and depressing. I wish it was clear. In a couple of hours it's going to be dark and it's only 2 in the afternoon.

Who do you live with?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

No one and I like it that way.

What are you going to do to get out of the house today?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll go for a walk, as usual, and probably go to the grocery store. 

Do you get a little nutty if you are indoors for too long?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, I usually either go on a walk/cycle or play guitar for a while to do something more active or creative

If you could change your skin to any colour and texture you wanted what would you pick?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Neoprene.

And some gills would be sweeeet!


If you had to pick three people to help start a new civilisation, who would they be?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Me, myself, and I :b
What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably my coat, it's funking cold outside. Actually can I grab some food too??

If you had one enhanced trait ("superpower") that you could exacerbate or diminish at will, what would it be?


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would be able to fly like a bat out of hell! 

...Would you rather be the beatles or the rolling stones?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ha, I <3 that song and Metric. And The Beatles, no doubt about it.

If you could have dinner with anyone in history, dead or alive, who would it be and why?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Florence Nightingale....though I would probably be scared of her 

Can you make paper snow flakes?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Yes but they don't look that good.

Have you ever viewed granny porn?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> Have you ever viewed granny porn?


Only midget porn

Ever had a belch so bad that others could smell it?


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

No, fortunately not! 

If you were a food, what food would you be?


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Hummus. Delicious, nutritious, but toxic in large quantities.

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Reeses

What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm torn between the x-files and futurama lol.

if you had $1,000,000, what would you spend it on? or would you save it?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I would buy my own tropical island.

Who will join me on this island?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ihl said:


> Who will join me on this island?


no.

Is there anyone in the SAS World would like to have their photo taken by me?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^Not really, I'd feel uncomfortable...

Have you ever seen 2 girls 1 cup?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I love reviving threads


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No. :um

If you were a piece of furniture, what would you be and why?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

a bean bag , its way mo fun

when you are alone ,do you talk to yourself?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually, I do. It's like thinking in your mind, but out loud. I don't think I'm crazy, but I don't think many crazy people think they're crazy, so that doesn't seem to say much.

Did you enjoy the FIFA world cup?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

YES I love the world cup. Spain <3

Do you have trouble falling asleep? If so, what keeps you awake.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes i do forever insomniac, i dont sleep bcuz i fear my vacuum will turn itself on and clean the living room. God save us.


When was the last time u slept with someone? Did u do the walk of shame? Am i asking too many questions? Do you scratch ur but when u wake up? Does it itch often?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

crimsoncora said:


> Yes i do forever insomniac, i dont sleep bcuz i fear my vacuum will turn itself on and clean the living room. God save us.
> 
> When was the last time u slept with someone? Did u do the walk of shame? Am i asking too many questions? Do you scratch ur but when u wake up? Does it itch often?


The last time I slept with someone was in January. I did not do the walk of shame. Yes you ARE asking too many questions lol. No I don't scratch my butt when I wake up. It itches on occasion. I would not say often.

Do you like "oregano?" Willing to share? :sus


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

No and dear galactus never

Drifter! When was the last time u slept with someone? Do u like me? What happened to our date? Is your herpes acting up again?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

All of the above? I didn't save it. You put me on the spot, ninja Jesus. Maybe I just dropped it... No, it's gone. _Dust in the wind._

---

Okay, James Lipton-style:


What is your favorite word?
What is your least favorite word?
What turns you on?
What turns you off?
What sound or noise do you love?
What sound or noise do you hate?
What is your favorite curse word?
What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
What profession would you not like to do?
If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Argghhh drifter u foiled me once again!!!

1. Ahhhhhhh
2. Haha
3. Humor
4. Rudeness
5.mmmmm
6. Victims escaping
7. C***
8.stripper
9.stripper
10.bitc.h where ya been?


Whats ur deepest fantasy?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Persnickety
2. Flatulence
3. The idea of me turning someone on. 
4. Attention seekers.
5. The sound of a basketball swishing through a hoop.
6. Chewing. 
7. Asshat or assclown.
8. Competitive eater. I'm not a big guy but I can eat a lot. 
9. Lawyer.
10. "Sorry about the Bible, something clearly got lost in translation."

I'll keep it simple. Do you prefer to cook or eat out?

Edit- Whoops, my bad.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd rather eat out.
what do you dream about?


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

To have a boyfriend who accepts me as I am. My question ......

Where do you hope to be in your life one year from now?


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

Malaysia
who is your favorite celebrity


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Smoochy the Rhino - he's a hit with the kids.

This is going to be a long interview:

a) If you were the opposite sex for an hour, what would you do?

b) What do you think is your power animal? Why?

c) Did you know that female koala bears have not one, but TWO vaginas? Is this new
information to you?

d) ...

... okay, i lied - i ran out of questions. this is not like me.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

ohhh you had me for a min with the koala thing LOL. I'd bet it's JUST like you.
If I had an hour as a male ,Id have to (ahem) whack it ha to see how different it feels.
My power animal is an Eagle , because I seek clear vision


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

a) will be painful, but just once, would like to feel how much it hurts without 'cup' protection.
b) Also eagle - Live in high remote places yet very powerful.
c) Whoa really? What does she need two of them? =D

Interview: Are you polite to telemarketers?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Debbiexoxoxo said:


> ohhh you had me for a min with the koala thing LOL. I'd bet it's JUST like you.


wait, what?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

EKC1224 said:


> Interview: Are you polite to telemarketers?


Ya why not. They must get enough sh*t from people already.

Do you wish you were born in a different time period, if yes which one?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am actually content to be born in the time period I was born in. 

Pretend you are in an interview and they ask you what your weaknesses are. How would you respond?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

that I'm introverted and self contious
who are of your favorite comedians?


----------



## bear909 (Nov 22, 2010)

Will ferrel and steve carrell

how many contacts do you have on your cell phone?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Have the house all quiet, late night, with a movie on my TV. Warm blanket, and someone to snuggle with..mmmm.


What even in your life, triggered the highest peak of SA that made you want to run away and cry?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

When a wife of my husband's friend in a gathering walked to me and asked: "Why do you hide cigarette butts behind the toilet seat?" Everyone (I mean everyone 6 couples) eyes were on mine and my husband's look on his face was like: "wth?~" I smoke, but it wasn't me. I froze up and my mind went BLANK. I did run. 

Who do you hate the most at the moment? It could be anyone from famous to fictional character.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

The creepy guy that has a crush on me and won't leave me alone.

What is your favorite candy?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I love those cadbury creme eggs. Lindor chocolates are also pretty good.

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

ASL .. age sex location? Besides that, I don't know what it stands for. (blush)

age: 41
Sex: Too tired. (lol Married)
Location: Chicago

Would you come to SAS get together at your location, if someone planed it?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, check my latest thread...

Would you trade one of your limbs for an end to your SAD?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

probably
Do you believe that the bible is from "god" and if so , do you think Jonah literally got swallowed by a fish? Noah collected 2 of every animal? Eve was tempted by a talking snake? etc etc


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Faith is good, but like with anything, I have to have my own understanding of it. So it states Adam and Eve had zillion kids - so be it, doesn't harm me none, in exchange, I believe and feel higher power in my heart when all (I MEAN ALL) sour and go south. But I'll not go preach to other religion it's the Law and the absolute sista! In this case, if I believe in it to core, literally you are my sister) And it ain't so bad to think, I have you as sister who understands what I am going through as far as SA is concerned. :hug

Do you have a routine right after you wake up? If so, what is your ritual right after you wake up?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

go to the potty next.
Who is your favorite Star Wars character?


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Han Solo...dreamy

What's the longest book you've ever read?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The complete Works of O. Henry. 1600+ pages


When are you planning on growing up?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Never

What's your favourite pastime?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

DvD

What are you doing to better your SA?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Going out as much as possible and trying to maintain positivity. Hasn't been working all that great so far.

Have any pets?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, a cat named Kiwi and a dog named Tascha.

What color is your toothbrush?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Red and green.
.....

Your stuck on an island. What 3 things do u wish u had?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A blanket, my ipod and a lollypop 

What thoughts are swirling in your head?


----------



## Susan Storm (Jun 30, 2010)

Shall I do the housework now, or eat some lunch first?

Q. What are your plans for Monday?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm going to Disneyland!*crosses fingers* ^.^

how are you doing today? What are your plans for today?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

(Enjoy your day!! I hope you get to go!)
I am doing much better. Plans... cleaning and going out.

What makes you ticked off? I mean really REALLY makes you pissed off. Then how do you clam yourself down?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

people who talk about me while im right there with them and im too shy to say anything. I calm down when im alone by listening to music. 

what 3 things do you fear the most?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Something happening to my son or my boyfriend, being abandoned, being helpless.

If you come to my house for Easter, you have to wear bunny ears and a fluffy tail. Do you still want to come over?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya i'd love to!! 
How do you like to explain yourself?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

The devil made me do it.

Do you care who wins the Stanley Cup this year?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

yes. Chicago Hawks.. oh please~ *pray*

Do ya think Chicago Bulls will win championship? *pray*


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

umm i dont follow american football, so im gonna say.. yes, if theyre the best team

Are you interested in the royal wedding? (kate and william i think their names are lol)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Not really. Although I'll probably tune in to see how a $30mill + wedding will look.

Did you do anything out of the ordinary today?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Why no, no i did not

Do you feel wonderful today?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

actually, yes - i do. i'm really cheery and possibly slightly annoying, but that's okay - i feel wonderful.

i'm a self-claimed _name_ enthusiast and i am curious to know, what are some of your favourite names for a male and for a female?


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

male- jon, jake, sabin, vincent

female- victoria, hannah, sophia, julie

What are your thoughts on love?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Even the most beautiful flower withers and dies. True love happens for some and for some it doesn't. Actually...my thoughts on love is that it is unpredictable. You don't know when it will happen and all the crazy stuff it can cause you to do.

Have you ever caught someone else checking out a person of the opposite sex? If they totally saw you noticing what they just did and clearly looked nervous about it, would you still do it just to make them more nervous (because it's kind of funny)? I know this is really weird question.


----------



## I Dunno (May 2, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Have you ever caught someone else checking out a person of the opposite sex? If they totally saw you noticing what they just did and clearly looked nervous about it, would you still do it just to make them more nervous (because it's kind of funny)? I know this is really weird question.


I've noticed people do this before but I would make myself feel uncomfortable if I tried to make them feel uncomfortable lol.

Wassup?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

The ceiling.

Would you put your hand in a bucket full of cockroaches to pull out a $100 note??


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No!!!.

Q. When was the last time you cuddled someone ?.

Trooper


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

uhh maybe Halloween.

How was your weekend so far? What did you do?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I worked sat ,I love my job , so that was good ,then this morning is mothers day, sooo its been great , had baked eggs and danishes for breakfast got presents and cards , from husband and sweet kids. so far great.

if you were adopted , how would you feel about your birth mother?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

ok nevermind 
do you like coke better than pepsi ?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

neither. i don't drink soft drinks ... they've got no nutritional value and basically doesn't do anything good for me. i get nothing from it.

_when was the last time you were extremely happy and why?_


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm...kind of sad how long this took to think off.

Probably a few weeks ago. I get these random 'euphorias' every now and then, but I had some other reasons. My sister decided to take an amazing job offer in California, so I was both excited for her and happy that I would soon be able to visit her. I had a pretty good social week as well, didn't hide out in the library during cancelled classes/spare and talked with some new people. Also went to a pretty fun cottage party. I felt hopeful.


If you could have a plane ticket to anywhere in the world, where would you go? What do you plan to do there?


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

I wish that were true... hmm I'd probably go to Ireland  I don't really know why. I just think it looks so beautiful there, I'd love to travel all over the country and see the land.

What was your first childhood memory?


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Climbing out of my crib when I was a baby and getting caught. 

What do you want to eat today that you just crave?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

salt and chilli chicken

have you ever stolen food


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

From a shop where I should have paid no - but I was always steeling biscuits from the biscuit tin...

What pattern in on the quilt you have on your bed?


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

no pattern..its just solid blue cuz blue is my fav color.

what do you do when you think nobody is looking?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Pick my nose.

If you had a kiss from someone, Who would it be ?.

Trooper


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

The actor Mark Ruffalo 

If you could be a superhero character which one would you be and why?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aquaman! So I could swim forever!

What would be your favorite place in the US to live?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

New York or Seattle.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I ate a sandwich with cheese and ham for breakfast. It was yummy.

How long does it take for you to get ready in the morning?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quickly if I want to be, because I like to sleep as long as possible, so if I have work etc. I shower in the evening, then wake up 10-15 minutes before I need to leave. But on the weekends and when I am unemployed, which I am now, I like to take my time

Would you rather be grown to 20 feet tall, or shrunk to 1 inch tall? and why?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, shrunk to 1 inch tall because there'd be more privacy, haha. Plus, I could eavesdrop or go in adventures in the backyard. =D


What's my favorite color?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

green!

How many kiwi's do I have sitting on my desk?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

just ask any questions you want, the next persont that'll post have to answer it :yes

how many pillows do you have on your bed?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

2!

How often do you change your bedsheets?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

About 8 more or less.


How do you feel about approaching strangers on the street?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Id much rather be approached than have to approach.

Have you ever stepped on a piece of glass or a nail?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I stepped with the back of my left foot in a piece of glass at the beach recently when I went to the sea for a quick escape.

Do you like eating fast-food although you know they are bad for you?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, i do.

do you like the sound of your own voice?


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

No, I sound very young. Another reason why I hate the phone cause I'm 22 and people think I'm like 13 if not younger. 

If you had the opportunity right now to go live in some remote, amazing house away from people and not have to work or ever leave your house, would you go?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Definitely

If you were reincarnated as an animal, what animal would you want to be?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Yes! Wait, no.


Will you marry me?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure, why not 

What is my new sername?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know what a sername is. 

Will you accept me as a friend?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Always! (I was going to send you a friend request but I can't  , oh and sername is a persons' second name!)

Where do you come from and tell me something cool about that place


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Ireland...it rains 


If you had to lose one sense; sight or hearing, which would it be and why?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hearing - I want my eyes!

What colour is mostly found in your bedroom?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Red. I'm a communist 

What is your expected salary?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

E8:50 an hour

Who are you?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a BAT

Who is your best friend?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

President Obama.


When is the best time for lunch?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

lunch time

Where are you


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Josh is the best time for lunch! ;D

Hmm, to have a good career and meet a significant other.


Windy or snowy?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Windy 

What would you do with your first salary?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Buy a fish

Who is Josh?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Click Here To See Josh

Do you like cats?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Never had a cat before... I think they're cute though.

Ever ride an enormous roller coaster?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

No but I want to.


Most daring thing you have ever done?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Running away

What will you do if you found me at your doorstep?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Feed you 

What is in your mouth?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

First ask who the hell you are? lol. If you're nice, then I'd ask if you want something to drink or something :um

How many push-ups can you do (without stopping)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> What is in your mouth?


Saliva

Do you wear slippers at home?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I sometimes do.

Do YOU wear slippers at home?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

no..my 'home' is always super clean.

Who is your most favourite person in the entire world?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a secret 

Where do you put your shoes?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

In the closet.


What type of cell phone do you have?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't have a cellphone

What is your biggest secret?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If I told you it wouldn't be a secret?

What's YOUR biggest secret?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not telling you :b

What is in your hand right now?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Umm, it's no longer a secret in here. XD


Raccoon or squirrel?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

squirrel

What is in your hand right now?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Nothing, nothing at all.


What time is it?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

3:00 AM

I have an incoming friends request. Should I accept it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes

what is there to do around here today?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

You could possibly post in the Hispanic/Latino topic if you are one. Are you?


How far can you jump?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I have no idea. I think I got around 4m in track and field a few years back? 

Whats the last movie you watched. Did you like it?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

taller than most

What is your educational qualification?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

you killed the thread :twak

where do i live?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

That place with all the squirrels.

When was the last time you had a shower/bathed?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

At around 11 a.m. central time.

Who is your favorite porn star?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Trekkie Monster!
What is your favorite flavor of soup?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't like soup

Are you a human?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

No, and they wont let me back home so I'm hanging out here. 

How many colours do you have in your eyes?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Blue and light brown

What time do you get up and go to bed at?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8:00 AM & 3:00 AM

What's your favorite color?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yellow

Do you watch Dr. Phil?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nope

are you naked at night during summer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, I keep my clothes on, don't want to frighten anyone. 

How do you like your eggs??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like mine with a kiss 

Do you read often?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

not really, I used to

why did you requested a ban?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I will request a ban after you are permanently banned

Who is your favorite hero?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Casey Heynes

Who are you?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^I'm a super secret modetorator



Daniel89 said:


> That place with all the squirrels.


dahh I didn't see this last night, and I remember the chat lol :lol

what do you want for your birthday?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A hug. :boogie
hope those squirrels are treating you well! 

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Angry

Who gave you the right to live?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Planet Earth!

What do you want right now?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

To have the courage to do the things I've wanted to do for as long as I can remember. I want 1 day where I could get over this depression and anxiety and just live life the way I feel it was meant to be lived.

Who is your favorite musical artist/band?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ali Zafar

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

5, but only 3 fluently enough to have a decent conversation.

When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

an ice skater
Why is butter so old?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

It's not as old as you

Do you believe in luck?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes... it's almost the same as destiny I think.

Do you believe in fortune telling?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

A unicorn with laser beams.


If you had a film made about your life, what would it be called?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

King Of Mugs 

Do you like icecream?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes!

do you like crushed or cubed ice?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cubed

do you like ice cream in a cone or in a bowl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

bowl

Why are you here?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know, why are you?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Not going to answer that :b

What is your preferred birthday gift?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

clothes cus I never get round to buying them myself!

Given a choice of anywhere, where would you like to go on holiday and what would you do?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hm.... somewhere they speak english, too lazy to learn a new language right now.
And I'd go sight seeing.. and hopefully they have a beach there too lol

Why do you think we read left to right most times, but the Qu'ran is read right to left (or at least I think it is)?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No idea, i always thought it was only the Jewish/Chinese books that did that. Perhaps they think it's a more effective reading style? :stu

What do you normally eat for breakfast?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Never

When was the last time you cooked?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yesterday. Today I've had everything raw.

What is the weirdest thing you have ever said?


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

How might a pygmy rhino become president?

(this is both the answer and the question)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Simply by smiling arrogantly and hiring a decent speech-writer.

What is your biggest vice?


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

insisting on being nothing

how thin is the line between love and hate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A mile wide. :stu

How often do you go grocery shopping?


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

I feed 4 people and 6 pets, so I grocery shop daily. 

What is your claim to fame?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i got a very good smile...hats my fame,i got nice dressing sense too..m self obsessed lots

what if u get a chance to go for a trip to DOHA??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would go shopping, i hear it's nice there.


What was the happiest moment of your life so far?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

The day I saw Harry potter 1..the craziest day of my life.


What if u meet Tom Cuise?what would u ask him??


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> The day I saw Harry potter 1..the craziest day of my life.
> 
> What if u meet Tom Cuise?what would u ask him??


If it has been difficult staying in the closet for this long.

If you could visit any country in the world which would you choose?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Australia........

what is the full form of UNICEF


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Idk... O:

What are some of your hobbies?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

dancing singing watching movies


how do u cook a pie??


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Not well (I don't bake)

What is your Favorite holiday and why?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the longest day of holiday (moslem new year in my country) we will have a week of holiday. Also love christmas because the atmosphere and decoration so beautiful.

If you could have one wish come true what would you wish for?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd ask for the power to go back and relive any moment of my life that I wanted over and over until I got the desired outcome.

What was the weirdest gift you've ever received?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

When I was 7 my sister got me a dictionary for christmas. Gee whiz sis! How'd ya know!?!?!

What was one happy memory from 2011?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Discovering this site and meeting awesome people....yup that is all I can think of...sad I know.

What type of music are you into?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Ska and indie folk!

If you could have one wish granted, what would it be?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

To not have social anxiety

if you could travel back in time what decade would you want to go into?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

The 90's. Good times.

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite

what color is your room?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blue.

What's your favorite font?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New Times Roman


What will you be doing on New Years Eve?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I will hang out with my friend and her other 15 highschool mates which I only know 2 of them. that will be scary hopes it will not be awkward.

If you could choose which one of type would you choose to be gf/bf
Quiet boring type but very nice or
Social type and attractive but not a nice person e.g likes to bully other people


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Quiet boring type but very nice or
*

*who won Wimbeldon Final this year????
*


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know!

How do you spend your time on public transport? Do you just sit and think? Sleep? Read? Listen to music?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Either sitting and thinking or listening to music... or both..

If you found 10 million dollars would u keep it and run away or return it to it's owner?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

sonya99 said:


> I don't know!
> 
> How do you spend your time on public transport? Do you just sit and think? Sleep? Read? Listen to music?


I don't ride it very often but when I do I stare out the window. :blank

Who are you thinking about right now?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

starin out the window...i do that a lot too. it's pretty fun.

Me? thinking about? SA, and a bunch of other stuff. Shyness. How the hell can a person be as shy as me? Why haven't I figured a way out of this already?

What are _you_ thinking about right now?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Either sitting and thinking or listening to music... or both..
> 
> If you found 10 million dollars would u keep it and run away or return it to it's owner?


I'd return it. It's the practical thing to do. I couldn't explain it to the feds why I had it, and I don't want to lead an underground life. Plus, it's the right thing to do I suppose.

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

sonya99 said:


> I'd return it. It's the practical thing to do. I couldn't explain it to the feds why I had it, and I don't want to lead an underground life. Plus, it's the right thing to do I suppose.
> 
> What are you thinking about right now?


I'm thinking about what i should do with my life and im depressed thinking about it. And also how pissed i am that i just dropped my laptop.

How do you deal with your anger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

losinghope said:


> I'm thinking about what i should do with my life and im depressed thinking about it. And also how pissed i am that i just dropped my laptop.
> 
> How do you deal with your anger?


Since I've been on Zoloft I hardly get angry anymore.

Ever eaten an insect?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Since I've been on Zoloft I hardly get angry anymore.
> 
> Ever eaten an insect?


I just got prescribed zoloft i guess i should try it. Did you get any funny side effects when you first started it?!

Ewww yes i have a worm once :afr

Have you ever shaved a funny shape in your hair?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

i ate a fly once by accident.

what is your favorite drink?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> i ate a fly once by accident.
> 
> what is your favorite drink?


Coca-Cola

Most embarassing place you've farted?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

losinghope said:


> I just got prescribed zoloft i guess i should try it. Did you get any funny side effects when you first started it?!


You should give it a shot. I had dry mouth, jitters, shakiness, stomach upset, warm tingly sensations on my skin and sexual dysfunction. Everything except the sexual dysfunction went away after 2 - 3 weeks. Start at a low dose and work up. That way you'll keep the side effects to a minimum.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I think I've successfully blocked out most of my memories of unintentional farting. I did once diarrhea noisily in the school nurse's office in 6th grade. Some other girls in there asked what the awful smell was. 

So...what's your favorite dog breed?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i dnt knw abt dog breeds..the one that i would like to have as pet will a small hairy white dog...

what is the currency of Indonesia???


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

That's my country currency so I answer it's Rupiah. 
My question.. how do you spend new years eve?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Laying down watching the new years specials on tv....I like it that way.

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Answering your question! 

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Scrambled.

Are you listening to anything?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only to the wind.

What is your favourite animal and why?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Tiger. Tigers are beautiful, graceful and incredible creatures. If I were to get mauled by a tiger, my last thought would not be, "Oh ****." No, my last thought would be, "It's so beautiful."

Have you ever eaten something that wasn't meant to be eaten? (grass, plastic, crayons, etc...)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i ate some chalks while i was a kid n some crayons tooo

why do u wear watch except to see the time


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> why do u wear watch except to see the time


I feel naked without it.

...

When's the last time you spent more than $100 in one shot, and what was it for?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

never bcoz in India they dont accept dollars we deal in rupees lol

y people have bocome more materialistic?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Because everything need money. And show your reputation in social.

What topic you like to talk or discuss the most?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Quantum theory.

What is your favorite Ben n Jerry's ice cream?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't tasted enough different flavours to be able to choose. 

What is your favourite thing to do?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

doing nothing lol

what is one thing that is common between introverts and extroverts?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

They both love cake, everybody loves cake.

If you could have anything as a pet real animal or not what would you have and why?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

man that was a good try but the correct answer is: both introverts and extroverts fancy that they r the center of attraction

i have an aquarium at home.i like fish bcoz it is easy to take care of them and requires less space and they dont bite u lol
why shy people are more loyal to their friends?


----------



## girl1992 (Jan 1, 2012)

Because they don't flit around between one person to the next as some outgoing people may. Some outgoing people have too many friends/acquaintances to truly be loyal to someone. Or get bored of the same people all the time. Something like that I guess haha.

If you could be somebody else for a day, who would you be (doesn't have to be a famous person)?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i would like to be my bestfriend pihu who is very happy n has everything in her life..i want to live her life..

what did u say to ur mom on 30th dec 2011 at 6:11 pm???


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing, i didn't see or speak to her that day.

When did you last laugh out load and mean it? And why?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Today when playing with my niece, because she is cute lol..


Describe the last time you went out on a date:


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Went out on a bowling date about 3 months ago. We both went our separate ways before Xmas.

At a movie theater which arm rest is yours?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

> At a movie theater which arm rest is yours?


both. one for my drink and one for my popcorn

what is your favorite comedy movie, and why?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

baby's day out...coz a kid was the lead hero n he freked out the kidnappers ..

where is statue of liberty..name of island?city?what is it made of? who made it??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too many questions this early in the morning, sorry.

What brought you to :sas ?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SAD-google

Tell me a time when you have gone above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry I can't remember.

What was the last movie you went to theater to see?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

travel to 5 countries

do you like maths?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope. I am an Asian aho hates math and computers and numbers! Go figure...

Do you like basketball and play it?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Not really, and not really.

Your favorite outdoor activity is...?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Hiking ... hey it's Colorado.

Name a hobby, activity, or interest you have that people around you just don't get?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

golf, I'm sorry for all my uncles

what is your favorite carbonated drink (no coke)?


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

hang out with my best friends if i can ^_^

What's one moment in your life you could never forget?


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Traveling around the world with my family, and realizing that home could be anywhere as long as you're surrounded by loved ones .

What is your favourite quote?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Don't really know, but this one in particular is a great one, I saw it a couple of minutes ago and it touched me because it says what I really want right now:

"Traveling around the world with my family, and realizing that *home could be anywhere as long as you're surrounded by loved ones*" 

What your belief about creation, the universe, and our place within it?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

We are the universe experiencing itself. Life is capable because the universe is alive.

what are your political views?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a liberal, I share most of my views( not all) with Obama and the Democratic Party. I also support the right to bear arms and am pro-gun.

What is your favorite musical instrument?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Guitar but piano is right next to it too. Can't play them though 

What's your favorite game to play on this thread?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ban the person above

And how have you been ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lonely,great then lovesick.

What is your favorite ice-cream topping?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Caramel sauce or a hot chocolate sauce.

Favourite maths subject?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhhhhhh no idea.....I hate maths.I would say,something that includes timetables and measuring.

What do u do on the weekends?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bit of this, a bit of that and a bit of the other.

What do you do in the week ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Eat, sleep, spend some time my mom, and go to work.

What's your favorite fast food resturant?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Taco Bell

What's your favorite thing hanging on your walls?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A picture titled Homeward Bound.

Are there any skeletons in your wardrobe ?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Literally? No. Figuratively? Yes.

What's the most embarrassing thing you've ever said or done?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, its hard to remember because I've already learned to think twice before doing or saying something.

What do you think about the hilarious Bulgarian singer Azis?


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I've never heard of him until recently. He looks fantastic.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I've never heard of him until recently. He looks fantastic.
> 
> What are you doing tomorrow?


I have to drive back to college and do calculus homework.

What did you do for your last vacation?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Went to the zoo and the tourists drive 

When will you stop making excuses ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Never muwahhahaha, excuses will always be there. If the devil asks me to to die I'll say "excuse me, but I want to live, so leave me alone".

What's one of your biggest pet peeves?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

People smoking and or drinking

Where do you wish to retire?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Probably stay where I am

Do you like hot air balloons ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but I've only once made a tour in one of them, it was heavenly though....

Who is your favourite philosopher?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Myself

Have you ever been in a tropical rainforest?


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Nope

What kind of music do you like? Who are your favorite artists/bands/groups?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Underground Hip-hop, Jedi Mind Tricks 

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lime green

What would you do if you knew you'd die in 24 hours?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd probably do some crazy spontaneous stuff for fun.  

What's your favorite flavor of ice cream???


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mint chocolate chip.

What's your morning routine like?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

toilet, make bed, clean cat litter trays have breakfast

What time do you go to sleep ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

It depends... really whenever I'm tired or have nothing to do. I'm not a routine person. Can range anywhere from 8-12 pm

What phobias do you have (other than social phobia) and have you ever faced them?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fear of deep water.
Yes I faced it and I ended up going scuba diving a few times.


Would you be willing to die for someone you love?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Yes

What are your talents?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I can play the guitar. But that's about it .

Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I love guitar 
and no I don't 

What's your favorite food?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Rice with chicken soup and plain chicken. I am a man of simple tastes.

Were you born in the country you currently live in?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes.

Do you like to stay up until 3AM and make grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Have you ever been to a strip joint ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope. And I never will. Strip Clubs are stupid and a waste of money.

Do you believe in Ancient Aliens?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, not without proof

Do you believe in the Devil ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Could you please briefly explain your views on the Israel Palestine conflict, thereby referring to the historical process and to the international political forces as they are at the moment, and making sure your argument contains a valid argumentative structure?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Why is there so many breeds of dogs ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

because the world loves diversity









smash or pass


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

lol pass but thanks.

Is it starting to get cold where you live?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Kind of, not yet.

What's your last words for your fans all around the world?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Assuming that I don't choke on my words I would probably say something along the line of "don't take life too seriously. Laugh even during times of hardhip."

Do you like living in this era?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm yeah I guess so, but I always thought in would be cool to live in the early 1900's or late 1800s. 


Do you own a crazy pair of socks?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes these cute little colorful knit socks

craziest/wildest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope socks are overrated :b

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coffee milk

Who's your favourite singer ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Amy Lee

What's your favorite holiday song?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

California Dreamin 

What's your favourite tree ?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

pine tree
(christmas mood)

what is your favorite holidays?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Summer holidays when I was in school. I like Diwali vacation too.

Are you a creative person? If yes, then tell me what have you created.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I am creative but I am also lazy. Both don't go well together. I started writing a few stories but never really got into them.

What do you like doing in your free time?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I like to play my guitar and play my Xbox.

Do you like the country that you are currently living in?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes Australia is the lucky country

Are you into current fads ?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

No, I'm never even aware of current fads.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A breath of snow and ashes 

Who is your role model ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm I dont have one, I think.

Which perfume do you use?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, None... Yet. 

What's your favorite smilie emote on this site?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a few. I like :yay, but also :blah, and sometimes :no.

What is your favourite molecule?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Forever and always, benzene.
What's your favourite element?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

He a.k.a. Helium

How tall are you?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

5'3 
Who do you like better, Batman or Superman?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

batman 

basketball or soccer


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Soccer. Soccer is the best sport in the world.

What color is your hair?


----------



## Floatingstarbuck (Nov 1, 2012)

where brown meets black

what is your dream career?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe a jag.

What do like better chocolate or vanilla


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Chocolate for sure 


what size shoe are you?? (Idk lol)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

size 9 UK

Do you like to cuddle ?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I do like to cuddle.

Would you like to cuddle? :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you were a female sure

Are you allergic to stress ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spider and People and above all else Spider people :afr

What silly things do you do when no one else is around?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Talk to myself


Do you like your neighbors?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never seen them.

When was the last time you clipped your nails?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

2 days ago.

Do you like the person below you ? Let's see you answer that, you have no right to edit your post afterwards.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I adore thepersonbelowme®.


Did you know that I adore you?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, but I am very honoured. :lol

Has your place already seen snow this winter?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

(Hey, dont lie, you knew that. :b)

No, not yet. It was even sunny today.

Is finding questions easy for you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Easyish I am a mind of information

Do you enjoy revealing small bits of information about yourself ?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess, although there's not much to reveal.

If you could try out any job for a day, what would you like to try and why?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A cake tester, I have a sweet tooth what can I say

If you could change any event in history, what would you choose ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Probably an event the holocaust, make it never happen.



If you could Time travel, what would you do?


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Arrested Development.
What is the best thing that has happened to you so far?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hard to pinpoint. Everything in my life has been pretty meh. But I'd say close around there is finding my best friend, who was born only ten days after me. He's been by my side ever since :]

Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Jelly.

Templars or Assassins?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Templars,assasins are cowards.

what is your favorite colour?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Blue!

Firenze or Venetia?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess Venetia,that sounds cooler.

Do u like fried chicken with bbq sauce?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

never had that combo but sounds good


Have you been busy holiday shopping?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Will you eat till you drop over this festive period ?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope, promised myself I wouldn't 

What do you want the most right now?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My computer to start working properly 

What food are you craving right now?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Stuffed vine leaves.

Do you know how to play chess?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No, I wish. Chess is the kind of game which makes a man look intelligent. I'll repeat that I can't play chess...

If you had to drop a 1,000,000 nuclear bombs on a country (bear in mind that country and only that country would be destroyed), which country would you choose?

:troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

America, Russia or Israel or Iran or any south and central American country or 99% of asia.
Tough choice.

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

coffee milk

What's your favourite tv show ?


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

used to be friends, now i'ts How I met your mother

Your most and least favorite books?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont have any.

What is your opinion on global dancing?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have none- what is it?

Do you have a pinterest account?


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

No I don't.

What's your favorite painting then?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monets garden

Why aye man


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not aye man, ape man, ayem.

Why dont you laugh much?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

haha funny question - I have an awkward laugh though :blush The kind of laugh that causes the room to turn into dead silence...

How often do you listen to the radio?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Rarely. Only when we're riding in our car and my parents turn on the radio. Otherwise I only watch tv.

Have you ever broken into a deserted building?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Technically no since all the doors and windows where already broken and I just strolled in.

The person below me loves these...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Havent tried, but if it includes white chocolate, probably I wont love it.

Have you tried Lindt's Creme Brulee?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

crème de la crème :yes 

Do you ever feel like you put so much effort into your work/study yet you don't get the result you wanted, like you spend so much time yet you don't get much done, like you don't seem to have any sense of time management and are always putting things off till the last minute, an now you feel you can't even trust yourself to meet deadlines?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. I've got the feeling I get way more result than I deserve on the basis of my efforts. :b

Do you prefer oranges or mandarins?


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Mandarins.

What's your favorite album?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

uhhhhhhhhh photo album?

if u were stranded on an island with one book of your choice,what would that book be?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Guinness Book of Records, haha joking. 

What was your biggest birthday present by now?


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

Iphone
What do you wish for this christmas?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nothing, I got what I wanted already ^^

Where will you be at 23:30 on December 31?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

In our living room, eating _oliebollen_ and listening to the _top 2000_, as every other Dutch person.

Do you have faith in your government?


----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

pretty sure i'm gonna be in bed by that time

What is your new year resolution


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Robe de chambre, wine and some blonde chest hair. A classy lifestyle.

Are you good at chess?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Negative.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

It use to be blue but now its green for some reason.

what you favorite type of weather?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

thundering and raining

Favorite past time memory?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

To hard, I can only remember how my life is a pile of crap.

Are you from another time ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

the 1800s, how did you know??

How do you like your potatoes?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Boiled, mashed and fried depending on the weather.

Are you scared of Tarantula's ?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah:afr

What's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Cloudy without rain and damp. Or a cool sunny day.

Do you have a synth? (If so..)


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i actually had to look that up. no, musically i'm inept- except maybe i'd be good at drums or singing.

where are you at right now?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm at home.

What's the last thing you bought?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A weekly comic book.

How's it going with the nearest person over there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok as far as I know. 

Ever swear at your computer? If so, how often?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes,very rarely though.

What's your least favorite color?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd have to say.................I guess the colour Invisible.

May I ask,what is your opinion on people eating cats and dogs?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is very sad and disgusting. Even though I hate dogs I wouldn't _eat _one.

What song is in your head atm?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

None, I know it is very sad.

How do you put out a fire ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

whip cream

mayonnaise or ketchup on everything?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

whip cream

mayonnaise or ketchup on everything?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mayonnaise 

Freezing or boiling ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I 'can't' get drunk.

What was the last big thing you learned?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Can't remember.

What's your first language?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Punjabi 

Who do people say you look like?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I was literally told once by some weird guy at a gas station that if Wednesday Addams, Pocahontas, Angelina Jolie, and Mila Kunis were morphed into one being, I would resemble that creation.
... like Frankenstein.


If you had the opportunity to borrow a time-machine and experience any era (safely), which era would you favor?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wish to not have the way I think sometimes, to have some friends, and to find some kind of passion.

What is your favorite type of animal?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Birds, flying ever so high.

TPBM Same question!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

At the zoo I like giraffes..in general..I guess cats and dogs.

Was today a great day?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not exactly, to hot to many homes charred by fires.

Are you terrified of Bush fires ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not personally but I'm terrified for animals and forests.

What do you think about plastic surgery?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it is ridiculous. Personally, I'd never do it. I prefer 'aging gracefully' as they say. To learn to love who I am. I am very against it if the person looked fine before. Sometimes I guess, it's unnecessary. But most of the time, no. In short- hate it.


What is the number one turn off for you in the opposite/same sex?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Conceited arrogance 

How do you know when your heart is broken ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Simple

It's scattered in pieces all over the trampled floor.

Lays chips or Ruffles?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lays chips

Mississippi state or Oklahoma state ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Coke. Pepsi's too sweet

Hard Rock, or Rap?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hard Rock

Atlantic seaboard or Pacific coast ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

West Coast! So yeah Pacific> Atlantic.


Washington, or Washington D.C.?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

neither

North, or South?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Both 


Have you made a resolution for the New Year?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope

Have you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your kidding right ?

Do you always look both ways ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not always...:tiptoe



What's your favorite thing hanging on your bedroom wall?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Not always...:tiptoe
> 
> What's your favorite thing hanging on your bedroom wall?


My guitar(s).

Do you like soccer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's okay.

Are you old for your age ?


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

No...I'm young for my age 

Have you ever shaved your head?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope, hav considered it though

Use the word though too much? ( I do, holy cow)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I used it very often yup,

Do you have a secret you are too ashamed to tell anyone?


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Not too ashamed, just can't be bothered dealing with the repercussions :sly:

Do you have a secret crush?


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope. 

Does earwax stick inside your earbuds?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It has before ya..

Would you ever take part in a protest?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe

Why do you come on this website?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nowhere else to go. For starters

Why do you come here


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

To relate to others


Describe your fav thing on your bed


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My cute little Orangutan 

How many times have you despaired in your life ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think once.

Do you have a song stuck in your head?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

yes, the barney tune...I just often change the lyrics.
why do you think you're still alive?


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm, difficult choice. Probably to Papua New Guinea.

What is your favourite bird of paradise?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Idk what that is.

How is your butt today?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

still as perky as ever...

If you were to choose among these 3: being the most powerful(influential), being the most beautiful and being the wealthiest...which would you choose and why?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

being the wealthiest, I could afford to leave society.

Which do you prefer living in northern Canada, or a isolated antarctic island.


----------



## Juha1039 (Dec 30, 2013)

Short term: visit in New York City

Long term: find a girl and fall in love.

If you could live anywhere in the world where it would be?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Japan.

What's ur biggest achievement of 2013?


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Went on a gap year too Canada for 9 months! 

What does 2014 hold for you?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

world domination.....just not in any of the fun categories, like cash, probably more like in sheer laziness. 

would you ever consider working for a mad scientist?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes i have, :3 

Do you ever want to break a world record?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure

Have you kept the same username you started with on here?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, but that's not saying much.

do you play any instruments?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to play piano... kinda not no more. 

Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope. 

Can you write a good story


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm i'd say yeah if I put my focus into it  (and no not a huge paragraph of jumbled up words that dont make sense like my SAS posts) :lol 

What is the most impostant thing (not person) in ur life


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My Brain

Was 2013 a good year for you?


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

It was good, although I didn't make much progress in life. I enjoyed myself and grew up a little, so I can't complain.

What is your favorite thing about SAS?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

That it's an opportunity to say how I feel 24/7 

Do you believe that a person not good at math can still be thought of as intelligent?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, many more things in life than math.

How does having no Internet for a day make you feel?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Bored at first then I usually find something else to entertain me lol.

What is the worst thing you have ever done while under the influence of alcohol?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hit this guy with my car after stopping at a red light. He asked for directions then got pissed at me and my 3 friends for no good reason, when he hit my car as I drove away I whipped a u-turn and went back to kick his butt then to my surprise he jumped in front of my car and I couldn't stop in time. SOB was so high on something he just got up and hobbled away so I drove off. :stu

The best place online is _________ ?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Youtube, free music and discovering new music while at it, watching funny videos when sad, watching melancholy videos when depressed, it always has something to suit your mood, its wonderful.

Whats the best dream you've ever had?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

damn that question got me really thinking...i'd say the summer when i was 10 year's old, i had a best friend back then and we had alot of fun and care-free adventure's that summer....sad my best moment is so long ago...

what is your dream place to visit....?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Falklands.

What is the kindest thing you have done in the last couple of weeks ?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Took my roommate to a few car dealerships so he could look for a used car, since he wasn't doing well with his search on his own. And I kept looking up the Edmunds.com reviews and Kelley Blue Book values for him on my phone and showing them to him as the sales guys were giving him price quotes (in front of them, but not saying anything, and not letting them see what the websites said.) He ended up paying less than blue book value for the car he got, even after dealer's fees, taxes, etc., so it _*did *_pay off...

What's your funniest childhood memory?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im not trying to be depressing...but i dont really remember...my funniest memory is when i said something on the phone and my friend laughed hysterically...those were good times

are you addicted to SAS?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

It helps provide perspective. But not addicted.

When do you think the world will end ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> Took my roommate to a few car dealerships so he could look for a used car, since he wasn't doing well with his search on his own. And I kept looking up the Edmunds.com reviews and Kelley Blue Book values for him on my phone and showing them to him as the sales guys were giving him price quotes (in front of them, but not saying anything, and not letting them see what the websites said.) He ended up paying less than blue book value for the car he got, even after dealer's fees, taxes, etc., so it _*did *_pay off...


Great!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tomorrow hopefully 

Do you have faith in a God above?


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

I have no faith in anything, let alone gods. 

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Six.

How many gloves ?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Zero.

That time I seen you in an alley eating out of garbage cans how come you didn't say hello to me?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wha? I thought I did, was it the garbage with the leftover bread rolls 'cause those were good.

Are you a fun...damentally depressed person?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ah reckon so.....

if you got a part in a spaghetti western, would you play the good , the bad, or the ugly....:teeth..


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The sauce.

Fave magazine ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

None I dont read but if I did probably some kind of gaming one lol

Which country have u always wanted to go to but never been before. And why ^^


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Brazil.

Why would I like to go ? Variety of sprawling, gurgling, cities, and the Amazon. It's a such a huge country, culturally and in land size.

Why have I never been ? 
I did have a 7-week vacation booked more than a decade ago, paid a deposit and everything. Bought my thong for the beach but then nearer the time opted to see more of Australia - Perth, Monkey Mia, Geraldton.

*Same question* to the next person.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

My country of choice is England. I'm a *major* Anglophile!

I haven't followed this thread since the beginning, so I apologize if I ask the same question twice.

How do you prefer your eggs cooked? Scrambled, boiled, etc?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Scrambled.

Do you like tomato juice ?


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Absolutely repulsed by it.

Where would you rather be right now?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Spain on my own private beach with an outdoor wireless gaming laptop at a perfect angle where the laptop wont leave a white tan mark on me :yes
IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK lol 

Do u prefer fancy restraunt food or tasty takeaways like mcdonalds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tasty takeaways like McDonalds.

Would you rather like to meet an Actor/Actress or a Singer/Band?


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Tasty takeaways like McDonalds.
> 
> Would you rather like to meet an Actor/Actress or a Singer/Band?


I would meet a singer, a Wagnerian opera singer 

Have you ever tried Indian food?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wagnerian said:


> Have you ever tried Indian food?


Yes, I tried it for the first time when I was 9 and it was sort of weird and depressing but I wanted to like it and eventually I got super into it and now I think it's very delicious. I love Indian buffets. So tasty.

What is your favorite brand of toilet paper?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

The Daily Mail 

What are you skilled/naturally good at?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cynicism and pessimism 

What is your greatest achievement ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two sons.

Alien or Predator?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien or Predator?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Predator will always remain a great movie to my 6 year old mind. 

Which of the characters from the story the Wizard of Oz are you most like?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Xenomorphs rock!


Would you rather be killed by Freddy or Jason?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes.

If you could fly, where would you jump off and where would you go?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Im not sure i understand the question. But if you mean to ask to where I would travel by air the answer would be :

To the great plains of the USA and back home to South Africa.

What superpower would you want (like flight, telekinesis, mind-control ) and what would you do with it...please elaborate.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

World domination: end hunger, disease, and war, spread Christ, love and happiness, and reduce freaking tuition.

If you're wanting more of a traditional super power: probably something akin to the telekenisis from Chronicles. It gives flight, effective super strength, and shielding. I'd travel the world, and dominate every single professional sport. 


If you had to have one extra limb which one would you have and why?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't decide between arm or leg. I suppose leg since it would be easier to hide.

Do you ever find yourself judging a book (or movie or TV show for that matter) by its cover?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Aw. no one? Well, yes. I have judged books by covers before but I usually open them and look inside, same with movies and t.v.

If you could live in any historic monument, building, palace, museum, where would you live?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Natural History Museum- it seems like a great place to get lost.

If your elbows bent the other direction would you starve to death?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

No, I'd just guilt waiters at restaurants into chewing the food for me and spitting it in my mouth like birds.

What was the most exciting moment of your life?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

It's when my first girlfriend brought me to her to her parents house and while they were downstairs she made me **** her there. The thing was that we had other places to go.

Where is the most awkward place you've taken a dump?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

On safari amongst a colony of malnourished dung beetles. Talk about pressure.

Would you rather be the rescuer or the person being saved?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I definitely need to be saved. lol. 

Last time you got a haircut? what style do you have?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

3-4 months ago.. i got my hair layered and it was too short because i didn't tell the hairdresser exactly how i wanted it

what keeps you going?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I keep waking up. I go to sleep each night and the next morning I wake up. Well, what can you do? So then I get bored of lying down and decide to get up out of bed. The next thing you know I'm in the shower. Before I know it I'm going to bed again. Then I wake up the next morning again, and I go through the whole shebang again.

Do you like being below me?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

:nw Of course, master. :nw

What makes you believe you are qualified for this job?


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

I can make excellent coffee.

Do you fall in love easily?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Kind of? Not really though. It takes a lot. Makes me sound boring, but I fall in love with the idea of love fairly easily.

Do you think it's a better perspective to tell a story as an outsider or an insider?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Depends on the story . Hard question both 

Same question to next person as I was unable to answer . Sorry


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Insider - gives it more authenticity/validity.

Tell us what your favorite poem is and why.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have one and I don't know why.

Is there a mouse in your house?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

i hope not

do you enjoy sunbathing?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, hate it. Not only is it extremely boring to do - I guess, but | can't see the point of the end result. Tanned women? Prefer a bit of a Nordic pallor if truth be told. 

Do you ever think of the possible embarrassing connotations of someone butting in and asking a question while you're answering the question from the person above them?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes, yes. but I'm quick to edit anything posted on here.

Do you ever wonder what it's like to have different personality traits different from your own? As in, what it's like to think like another person or a specific person in mind?


----------



## Stiofain (Jul 13, 2014)

I have wondered about that sometimes. With traits from people that i admire and respect. It would be confusing though if possible :b I would still have to be me but able to utilise their skills, confidence and traits. It would be like a video game...Do you belive in the mantra "just do it"? Whether it leads to success or failure is it worth using sometimes to tackle social anxiety issues. Sorry two questions hehe


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Kinda sorta. It would be much easier to just do it in everyday things, though socially I've "just done it" before like jumping head first into some social situations and it didn't end well. Eh, be calm first.

Are you currently waiting for winter to end (Northern hemisphere) or wishing that summer never ends (someplace else )?


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

for winter to end, winter is such a depressing season T_T can't wait for spring to start =)

Do you enjoy spending time alone or with the company of others?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Company of others.

Do you enjoy bowling much ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't say I do because I suck at it. Just imagine someone tossing a lightweight bowling ball across the alley and that's how I bowl. ; )

Are you good at bowling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you want to rule the world?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes.

What's the weirdest song you like and enjoy?


----------



## QualityDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

Body rolls. Seriously, listen to this. It's an experience.

What was the last thing you lied about


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How old I was. Either that or how I was feeling that day. :|

What is one of your dreams?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A dream about a dream.How many F's did you receive from 1st grade until College?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Lots of failures along the way, but punctuated with enough success to keep me reasonably sane.


Which animal best represents your current emotional state?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ant..Would you skydive from space?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe. I have space cadet experience.

Describe your day in one word.


----------



## QualityDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

****
What is your second favorite color?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably green


do you ever think about how you have never seen your own leg bones?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes. I usually go make myself a sandwich and get on with my life after a while, since any situation where I would be able to see my own leg bones would be a bad situation. 

Have you ever watched the stars and thought: "Man, I wish Jim Carrey was here with me."?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Adeption113 said:


> Have you ever watched the stars and thought: "Man, I wish Jim Carrey was here with me."?


Nah, I'm not so into celebrities

Did you get bullied a lot?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Did you get bullied a lot?


No I do the bullying.

Person below me, you're a total nerd, why?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

No, I'm no nerd.



crimeclub said:


> No I do the bullying.


Why are you bullying?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Super bump. We can ask normal questions here! I don't know why crimeclub is bully, but then again I'm not that nice either. boo : ( I tend to be judgmental and that's not nice.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm embarrassed to say that I don't know...

Are you employed and if so, what job?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yep. File clerk. Basically moving shelves upon shelves of files around.

What's your favorite soda or beverage?


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Yep. File clerk. Basically moving shelves upon shelves of files around.
> 
> What's your favorite soda or beverage?


Water all day every day.
What are your longterm goals and how are you planning to achieve them?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I live in the moment

what cell phone do you own?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None. I've never owned a cell phone and never want to. :duck

Have you ever looked at the ceiling and thought, 'Hey, it'd be so totally awesome to walk on that!'...?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

All the time! I always bend over just to look at everything upside down.

Where are you right now?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

at home relaxing after my workout but prior to doing some work

what's your favorite naughty word?


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

The f-word of course.

Would you rather be a dragon or have a dragon?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Have a dragon, heck yeah! Imagine showing up with that to work. Best thing of all, it doesn't require gas! 


Would you rather field crash the superbowl or stage crash a Taylor Swift concert?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Stage crash a taylor swift concert cuz I don;t like football

So, tell me about yourslef?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That would take too much time, moving on... 

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a hard time choosing just one. For the longest time it was classical or jazz. Now I'd say it's probably 90s alternative or classic rock.

Q: Did you have dreams of becoming something when you were older or is that something of a bogus question that sort of goes in with topics like, the weather?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I wanted to be a cartoonist in 2nd grade because I liked cartoons that much. Stories and animation. Then a comic book artist and writer. Roughly the same time. I had an imagination so to create silliness to seriousness was cool to me.

Um...if there was a book, tv show or movie about you, what would it be titled?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with Two Brains 

If you had to create a holiday what would it be about?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Siblings' day? Then again, that might be an impractical holiday since not everyone has a brother or sister.

What's your favorite greasy food?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

White castle when you are starving is amazing.

Did you collect anything when you were younger?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Bottle caps. Still do, just not very actively.

What's the meanest thing you've ever done?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Broke someone's heart or shattered dreams....... 

What's something you would like to see coming around the corner?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

A rich person who's willing to give me money for no reason.

Have you ever had an imaginary friend?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

No
At this rate I'm gonna make one tho

Do you think you can overcome your social anxiety?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

excess electrons

What do you like on your pizza?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Just cheese

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Not at all. I avoid it as much as possible.

When is the last time you cried?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

About 1 month ago. Went a little crazy, gone ape ****. Nowadays, I don't cry as often. At one point in my life, I cried on a daily basis. 

What is your favorite and least favorite thing about SAS?


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

That people like us can validate each other where we are not understood in our real lives. Least favourite is the trends that take over the site, ie. men vs women issues these past months.

If you received 20,000 USD what would you buy? (not allowed to pay bills)


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

i'd buy a trip to las vegas 

What's your ugliest feature?


----------



## atypicallytypical (Nov 23, 2015)

Physically.. Eczema when it's acting up. Cold weather and stress=nasty rashes on my hands, so I'm constantly gloved up or hiding my hands. Non-physical.. Impatience. Gets in the way of being empathic. Makes me ragey. Lack of patience makes it difficult to live in the moment or be kind to myself/others... Etc. And when it comes to interactions, even though not everybody deserves patience or empathy, I think the ability to demonstrate genuine patience more consistently would make life so much easier to deal with.

What is one thing you're frustrated with in life right now that actually won't matter 5 years from now?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A lack of sleep.........probably will be really tired and ready to sleep by then 


If you could make up your own holiday, what would you like it to celebrate?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no idea. 

Have you ever cheated on a test before?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, not proud of it

Besides SA, what would you say is your greatest weakness?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Perfectionism big time.

Describe your parallel universe/alternate reality personality


----------



## BannedMexicansNMuslims (Apr 30, 2016)

Why are you here when you should be staying with your kids?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

MasticatorOG said:


> Describe your parallel universe/alternate reality personality


I would be very outgoing and gregarios, drive a Hummer, practice ballet (for my football agility), and have lots of political bumper stickers.

If given the choice, would you take the red or blue pill?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue.

Whats your favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Bring my laptop outside and do the usual stuff. 

Is 20 Celsius degrees twice as much as 10 Celsius degrees?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll take the 5th! 

How often do you do laundry?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Once a week.


What's a guilty pleasure of yours?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

porn :lol

what's something we don't know about you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the wrong planet! :lol 

What impersonation are you best at?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I kinda impersonate everyone I've known for a while.

If you could say something, anything, in front of a crowd, and not get in trouble, what would it be?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

'NOTHING IN LIFE MATTERS'

What's the schedule of a normal day of your life?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't live by a schedule. 

I would say the only constants are giving my two cats their treats at 10PM and making pancakes exactly 51 minutes after I wake up.


What were you doing last Saturday at 9:30PM?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plotting the destruction of humankind or having a tasty beverage. I don't really recall but it is usually one of those two.

Have you every combined two seemingly incongruent activities like eating and fingernail filing or dating and bathing all at once to save time?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah tbh

What's your greatest accomplishment?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Geez, Idk- I just keep getting back up every time I get knocked down. That has to be something, doesn't it?


When the last time you donated blood?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

I never donated blood.

When did you start using the Internet?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talvisota said:


> I never donated blood.
> 
> When did you start using the Internet?


Around 1992-1993 via Modem - network/Netscape was April 4, 1995.

When did you join SAS?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

November 1st, 2007. Though the first time I ever joined SAS was in 2001. 

When do you normally wake up?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Normally around 7am on the weekdays and 10am on the weekends.


How often do you go to the cinema alone. ?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Depends on whether there are any movies are out that I really want to see. There was one year that I went maybe once a month because I liked the experience of going alone and the movies interested me. This year I haven't gone even once (alone or with anyone else). But I do enjoy going alone just as much as with other people. 

a) What are your credit card details? (Please include the 3 digit number on the back, thank you). 
b) Do you exfoliate?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

a). I'm sorry, you're question has been declined.
b). Yea, I would say about twice a week.

Where can I find you on a friday night. ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe the park listening to some music.

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

All I want for Christmas is youuuuuuu tada tadada dadaaaaa. Oh wait, that doesn't sound right....

What movie would you watch a second time, and a 3rd time, and a 4th time ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like most of Kubrick's stuff.

Do you have a thrill-seeking activity that you do or would like to try?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, not overly adventurous anymore.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What was the last thing you returned to a store?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

New Years Eve Cake.

When was the last time you visited the park. ?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

About a month ago, with my kids.


When's the last time you laughed? (and why)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A few hours ago, at work. We we're talking about politics, lol.

WWTLT you burned yourself?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Probably about a week ago at work. Such is the nature of my job (am _not_ a firefighter).

Are you a godparent?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

noydb said:


> Probably about a week ago at work. Such is the nature of my job (am _not_ a firefighter).
> 
> Are you a godparent?


Are you a welder?

No, I don't think I'm anyone's godfather. At least I would hope not.

To the poster below me:

When was the last time you ate spinach?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Karsten said:


> Are you a welder?
> 
> No, I don't think I'm anyone's godfather. At least I would hope not.
> 
> ...


No, I'm not a welder. Though I think I could really rock a welding helmet. 

The last time I ate spinach was probably about two weeks ago in a pasta dish.

Have you ever made anyone cry?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No.


When was the last time you purchased something online. ?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday.
I bought some gadgets for my phone.

Do you like wearing shades?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, when I don't misplace them.


Are you any good at lying?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No. I always tell the truth, whenever I can.

If you could, what would you change about your country?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The corruption in our politics. 

Are there any movies you are currently looking forward to going to see?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Not really tbh. Not a fan of movies and I rarely watch them.

Are you happy in the country that you're living in at the moment? Will you consider migrating someday?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm happy here, yeah. I can move back to Canada with no problem, but to answer your question, no I don't see myself moving back anytime soon.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

ill just ask myself the question since previous person didnt ask, 

Q: is this your card? 

A: No 

are you a fan of rainy weather?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ehh, sorry for not asking...

I am a fan of rainy weather!

Are you interested in construction work?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I'm more interested in...in.....none of yo business :O

@goingcrazy says betas deserve more love, too. Do you agree with him?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, betas usually need to be improved upon. 

What is the worst movie you've ever paid to see?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

avatar was pretty bad


Something you wish you would have paid more attention to in school?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The teachers?!? :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What was your favorite meal to eat when you were younger.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ice cream I think, I have forgotten.

Which planet in the solar system would you like to explore?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mars? Only other viable option. 

What would you spend your last dollar on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A life! 

If you were exiled from your home country and had to choose 1 country to live the rest of your life in, which country would it be?


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

Korea

What specific event in your life that made a big impact and changed you?


Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finding out the proper diagnoses that had eluded my counselors for 15 years. Changed everything for me. 

Where is your safe place?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Den at home.

If you had to participate in the Olympics, what sport would you prefer?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Basketball ofc

What are your thoughts on mixed kids? Cute? Indifferent?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gorgeous.

If you were to trade lives with a celebrity for a week, who would you choose to be?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hugh Hefner.....please don't judge me, lol. 

What is something you want but can't have?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Lethal dose of tranquilizers.

They drew a lottery for an extra Mars mission member and you are it, do you go?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No thanks.

Do you have any scars?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

A few, including a scarification tattoo.

If you could have an exotic pet what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like tigers but could never keep one as a pet.

What's your favorite television program and type of cheese?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

EPL or UCL Footy. I don't like cheese beyond on a pizza or perhaps in a salad.

Would you ever move to another country to begin a new life there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, my social anxiety would prevent that from happening. 


Are you a fried or baked person?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Baked.

Ideally if you could run your own business, what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good question. Maybe something in biotech or antiques-rare books. I doubt I would make a great business person.

If you any job/career in the world, what would you like to be doing with yourself?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If I had the talent- singing or writing. I use to have endless ideas for writing, but now the well is dry. The most writing I do now is filling out forms at work and replying in threads on here. When I was younger, I had grand dreams that revolved around writing. When reading, it's so easy for me to lose myself in a book. I would love to create a world(s) for others' to immerse themselves in.

If you had to make and name a signature drink, what would be the ingredients and what would you name it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drunken mishap and I'm not sure but not too girly or too much fruit


If I was a frog, would you kiss me to see if I might turn into a prince?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No way! :kma

If we were visited by aliens from outer space, would you want to go away with them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, I really want to know what it is all about- even if it's just me being dinner.

What's something you think you know well enough that you could teach it (anything at all)?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What not to do if you have anxiety. I guess that's my mastery at this point.

What would you learn if you knew you'd be good at it?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Golf. Something I can make lots of money with if I'm good, and it is good exercise and fresh air, and not that taxing to the body. And something I can play until I am way older. 

- - - - - 

If you have to pick one, what is your favorite one hour of the 24-hour day? And why?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12am to 1am, it's always peaceful and quiet. 

Whats your favorite way to eat a potato?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I like mashed potatoes.

When eating cereal, do you pour the milk in first or the cereal?


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I put the cereal in first haha. Funny question is funny.

When was the last time you masturbated?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Last night.

Do you like having birthday parties thrown for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

"Do you like having birthday parties thrown for you?"

Yes and no. It depends on who is there and how well I know the person. 

Question: What do you think of Brad and Angelina's divorce. Do you care? I sure as hell don't


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Couldn't give a toss.

Will you be doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

No. Unless watching the Addams Family counts.

Would you rather be cured of social anxeity, or be dead?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Be cured.

Are you looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not in the slightest. I'm actually dreading the idea to be honest.

Which would you choose, £/$/€ 5000 gift to a family member, or £/$/€ 50000 to a randomly chosen charity ?.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I would give it to a family member.

Are you going out for Halloween. ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, the hermit in me won't allow it. :b

Do you have your costume for Halloween yet?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I won't be going anywhere during Halloween. :um

If you won't be actively participating in Halloween, will you still answer the door to any Halloweeners (is that what they're called ? lol) knocking on your door ?.

Sorry for accidentally not posting my question initially. Oops!


----------



## Yep1122 (Oct 10, 2016)

People don't trick or treat in my hood.

If you could swim in any food stuff, what food stuff would you swim in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Look for beautiful things around me or find things to be grateful for. some days it's easy breezy tons of things other days I have to be greatful for the sky and grass and my toes 

Do you think anxiety treatment is valuable and truly does help or do we learn to coexist better with it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea lol. 

Who is your favorite comedian?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> I have no idea lol.
> 
> Who is your favorite comedian?


I've been into Seth Rogen lately, probably because I enjoy his laugh.

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard rock

If there was a trip to begin inhabiting a new planet, would you volunteer?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I'd wait for all the rich and greedy people to leave this planet and inhabit their new home, so us that are too poor to leave can get on an try an put this planet right.

If your favourite celebrity invited you to appear on live TV with them, how would you react, and would you go ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd freak out and decline!

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Toad Licker, what are you replying to?

Trooper, wow, nice idea. I don't think I deserve to breathe the same air as Deadpool. I guess I have to leave the planet XD

I watch TV, memes, make some, or comics... If I get the urge I go out with my bike and hunt for food. By hunt I mean shop...

What do you do when stressed out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to music. The same thing I do all day anyway lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you had to be someone famous for a day, who would you choose?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lady Gaga. She's freaking rich. That or maybe Mariah Carey so that I could sing my heart out.

Have you ever had an awkward bathroom situation while at work?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not at work, but I almost walked into the women's rr a few months ago. It smelled apricot-ee. 

If you were going to be a Halloween mass killer like in the "scary" movies, what would be your weapon of choice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A feather. I'll tickle 'em to death.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is more annoying waking up to discover their is no coffee or getting out the shower to discover their is no dry towels?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Finding that there is no coffee, for definite. I will dry eventually without the aid of a towel (or failing that, for quickness I could use something else, clean boxers or maybe a jumper). But there is no way I will successfully wake up to the point of being functional without my morning cuppa.

TLDR: Coffee.

You invited a potential date over for an evening meal (traditional family recipe from your potential dates great grandma) that you plan to cook yourself (so you need to impress), and your potential date has arrived and you are now part way through cooking this wonderful meal. But you realise that you have forgotten one vital ingredient that will spoil the meal if omitted. What do you do ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's either, go buy the ingredient I need or get naked. As you can see I haven't dated in a while. :duck

If you could be any animal, what would you be?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lion

What meal can you cook the best?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steamed vegetables with tortellini pasta and alfredo sauce.

Have you ever been hired for a job and got there but backed out at the last moment because of a panic attack?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hm..no. But I have quit after only a few days.

Have you ever caused an accident?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A car accident? No. Well, I've crashed a car, but not into another car.

Have you ever said something incredibly mean/insensitive to someone, but not intentionally?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hmm maybe not _incredibly_ mean, but I'm sure I've unintentionally said some pretty insensitive things. I bet the number would be higher if I actually spent more time around people, lol.

Have you ever had to 'reject' someone?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

noydb said:


> Hmm maybe not _incredibly_ mean, but I'm sure I've unintentionally said some pretty insensitive things. I bet the number would be higher if I actually spent more time around people, lol.
> 
> Have you ever had to 'reject' someone?


Yes. I've literally been hit on by a 74 year old, and some 50yo alcoholic women.

Have you ever had to act in an emergency (ie, a car accident)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Are you a fried or baked person?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Half baked until I'm fried.


What is your favorite color of underwear?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Transparent. :b No honestly, I have no preference at all.

Do you like wearing high heels ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, they're very uncomfortable and I have no balance in them.

Are there any gifts you're hoping to receive for the holidays?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. I never get anything for the holidays. That happens when you get to be an old fart like me. 

Are you missing someone right now?


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Tell me about it. I've been missing him for a year and it's still hard to deal without him.

What's a language you want to learn and why?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human, because they are quite confusing. 

What was the last tv show you watched?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dateline Extra

Ever develop romantic feelings for someone you despised at first?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably but I don't think I've ever acted upon them.

Have you ever lost something and had it returned by a complete stranger?


----------



## pinay (Nov 20, 2016)

no i lost my phone once and was hoping i would get it returned but didnt.

have you done all your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Almost, but not quite done. Thankfully the rest can be bought online.

What is your ethnic background?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English, Cherokee and Seminole Indian. Not sure of the rest. 

What is your favorite tv show as a child (no cartoons)?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Arthur on PBS.

What was the last lie you told and why did you tell it?


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

I lied about borrowing my little sister's earrings. I did it because I wanted to wear them.

What is your favorite memory?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't really think of a favorite. One of them would be watching Mount St. Helens erupt in real life on May 18, 1980. 

What kind of music do you like?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lots of specialized kinds: old jazz, classic rock, alternative. Specifically Led Zeppelin, Weezer, Ella Fitzgerald, among others. It's an eclectic mix.

If you could trade places for a day with one other person on the planet, who would it be?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Might not be a popular answer, but I would have to say Donald Trump!

Who is your all time favorite athlete?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

N/A

What's your favorite band?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin

Do you prefer sunsets or sunrises?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunsets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who would you want to spend this weekend with?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Family

What made you smile today?


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

Putting Christmas presents under the tree. 

Do you believe in Aliens?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am an alien, so yes I believe! 

What sources do you use for discovering new music?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Spotify is my go to for all music.

What is the most expensive item you have ever bought for yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As a single item it would probably be my computer. As a collection it would be my music which is currently 1,700+ albums most of which are physical not digital downloads.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who is your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. I'll say Denzel.

If someone was looking to buy you a gift, what exactly would be the perfect gift in your mind?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

a computer...

how do u feel about new year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It doesn't have that new car smell. That's a plus. 

Where is your favorite place to travel?


----------



## GChopsticks (Jan 2, 2017)

One of my favorite places to travel is Fort Myers. I hope to save up enough to go to Los Angeles one day.

What is your favorite Good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GChopsticks (Jan 2, 2017)

One of my favorite places to travel is Fort Myers. I hope to save up enough to go to Los Angeles one day.

What is your favorite food?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It varies but I'm craving lasagna so I'll go with that. 

Do you have any unusual hobbies, or something unusual for your age and gender?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Outside of cooking, I can't really think of anything. I do like sky watching.

Best movie you've seen or book you've read this year?


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

Deadpool 
What's the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cajun shrimp boil had some weird things in it. I am not sure what was in some the middle eastern foods I've tried either. Ate some bugs as a kid.

Is there anything you'd like to be known for?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you could travel anywhere for a month where would you go?


----------



## caligo01 (Feb 22, 2016)

Indonesia


What was your favourite food when you were a child?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## GChopsticks (Jan 2, 2017)

I like home fries.

What is your favorite design/ theme?


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

Design/ theme? I usually have an impressionist painting as my computer background, like something by Claude Monet, as it relaxes and inspires me.

What is your favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you like the country that you are currently living in?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

do u like soccer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not really, I played in kindergarten but never really got into it. It does bring back childhood memories though.

Do you like to ski? Downhill or cross-country?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never really done either. Tried skiing once and wasn't very good at it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you could have one thing right next to you or in your hand right now what would it be?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

My dog. She's currently sleeping elsewhere in the house.

What's your favorite way to exercise?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don't really exercise, try to get out for a nice walk when I can when the wetaher is good, not now unfortunately as snow and cold have taken over.

What is your favorite type of cookie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate chip

Describe your day in one word.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

monotonous. 

last time you were truly happy?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

Right now. I'm off work. There are no people near me. And my massage heating pad is fixing my back. 

Name one of your obsessions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working out

Name one of your guilty pleasures


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate truffles

Are you an optimist or pessimist?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

pessimist for sure. 

Any new albums that you recommend?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Meghan Trainor

Are you a cat person or a dog person?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Dog person. Never had a cat but wouldn't mind it one day. 


Dream holiday destination?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

England

What gives you joy?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Exploring new places and playing guitar. 

What do you personally aim to achieve in life? Any set goals?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

To build up a nice life and start a family one day.

Would you rather lose an eye or an ear?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

An ear

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What is your dream career?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Filmmaker/Actor.

How much water have you drank today?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd guess 32 ounces or so.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Describe your day in one word.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tiring.

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't sleep ever since that accident... that happened.. to you right this instant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's your favorite type of weather?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

warm summery breeze with deep blue skies, though sometimes I really like violent weather.

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Just tried and only made it to 30 seconds.

Have you ever told a joke and no one laughed?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's usually in front of a bunch of people. Crickets.


Can you keep a secret?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I am very trustworthy and can keep everybody else's secrets but have trouble keeping my own to myself. I like to get things off my chest :/
But totally comfortable keeping other's secrets.

What's your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Used to be butter pecan or maple walnut or something like that. I don't really do ice cream these days. I had some french vanilla a couple of years ago.


If you were going to be something like a spelling or geography bee, which subject do you think you would do best at?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Probably geography, I collect stamps so I learned a lot of geography through that.

What's your dream job?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always wanted to be an astronaut or paleontologist while growing up. Hasn't happened. 


Do you think you're hard to please?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Who is your favorite superhero?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't have one. No into superheroes.

What is your happiest memory?


----------



## Jamesinwriting (Jan 5, 2017)

It would be very wonderful if I could automatically point out the happiest memory I've ever had but I can't. I hope it will happen in the future.

Are you in school or do you have a job right now? What you studying or what you working for?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Am working at wilko as an evening merchandiser. Money is decent but could be better. There is a lack of a system and I come home every day pissed off with the people there.

How often do you cry?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

About once a week now. It's skewed though, cause I'm purposely doing some grief work and tears are encouraged. (I used to way more though.)

If money were no object what would you be doing with your life?


----------



## Jamesinwriting (Jan 5, 2017)

Exactly the same as the thing that I'm trying to do. Reaching my dreams as a filmmaker and trying to be a normal sociable person who could make people laugh.

Do you have a problem with money? Are you financially stable?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...I am okay in that department.

What is your favorite beverage?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

perhaps green tea unless you mean liquor.



Can you walk on your hands?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not very well


Can you lift more than your body weight?


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Definitely since it is not much. 

Are you sensitive to cold temperatures? Are you the type that needs a jacket with breezy weather or can you walk around in a tee shirt, flip flops and shorts in 50s F degree weather no problems?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No....cold temps do not bother me, its the snow I can't stand. As soon as it gets close to 50 degrees here I will be in flip flops.

Do you believe in psychics or mediums? Have you ever been to one?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I believe in neither nor have I seen one.

If you were on a yacht somewhere in the pacific with noone around, would you jump in the ocean naked?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope...still would not do it even if no one was around. 

What is the best concert you have ever attended?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

From recent times, Human League.

Same question as above?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Was one from high school, a concert by Kitchie Nadal. It was awesome and I joined the crowd in front of the stage. No anxieties, no regrets! 


Which would you choose: privacy or convenience? And briefly, why?


----------



## Todos los fuegos (Mar 17, 2017)

Privacy. Because I think that the results of letting others (big companies, etc) know our personal data can be very dangerous.

Would you like to be an astronaut if you had to stay for 6 months in the International Space Station?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, I wouldn't want to be an astronaut. I know many people would love to do this and that's great, but that's just not for me. I think the thing I'd rather explore first is our earth and my own mind.

If you could make one instant change in the world, what would you change?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe a giant slingshot so I could shoot people who annoy me into outer space.

What do you think is the more underrated mode of getting around: hopping or shuffling?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hopping, because most people dont know what they are missing out on

Which do you like more, coffee or alcahol?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alcohol. The feeling of slight inebriation is nice. Not much of a coffee person anyway.

Have you ever gone on a solo nature trek, how was it if you have?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It was pretty and invigorating.

Have you ever tripped over your two feet while trying to look cool?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep...I am pretty clumsy.

Have you ever won big at a casino? If you have, was it on slot machines or table games?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

$500+ @ craps table. Beginners luck...never since.

Would you feel comfortable marrying someone who was the primary means of financial support? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess not, since I really have't thought about it.

Do you want to go to work for me tonight? I need some time off.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Are there things that make u instantly gag?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes; when my dentist checks my teeth that's far back into my mouth. 

Do you like to cook? What is your specialty?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but not well enough to have a specialty. I am getting into the mood to do some grilling.

If I was going to get you a present, what is something you'd really like?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tickets to a show or concert.

What's the worst move you've ever seen?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

me in college at a music festival held out in this undeveloped field. I was trying to walk down a muddy hill after having too much to drink and sort of body surfed my way down. Or if you mean a movie, I never really liked Avatar. It just seem so pretentious and preachy.

What is your favorite place to eat?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^:lol oops didn't realize I left out the "I", but that was a fun visual.

My favorite place to eat is a Mexican restaurant nearby.

Do you exercise regularly?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Eep, not as much as I _should_.

What's your favourite memory?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

School play practices with some of my friends in 5th grade. 

Which fandoms are you proud to belong in?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

none really 

Would you rather be complimented on your appearance or on something you've done?


----------



## FutureZee (Apr 23, 2017)

Something I've done. 

Are you happy?


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

I guess

Do you like spiders?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

NO!!!

If you saw someone being harassed on the street, do you think you would try to intervene in some way?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most likely. Self preservation has never been a strong point with me.

Have you ever bought something for someone thinking it was perfect for them, only for that person to be ho-hum about it?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes but I don't like her anyway, so no surprises with her reaction at that time.

What's your favourite car if you have to choose one.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A small compact one that looks nice, maybe a Mini Cooper - IF THEY WEREN"T SO DAMN EXPENSIVE!

Do you collect beach glass, and maybe put them in a jar as home decor?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, no beach here. I really need one to go surfing.


What's something that you can make that you think is pretty good?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A meal

Where would you go on holiday in Europe?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Someone invited me to the beaches in Spain, but I think I'd rather go hiking and biking in eastern Europe like in those horror movies. 

Ever try to look inside your head by moving your eyes up as far as they go?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Ever been caught shoplifting


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope. Never shoplifted.

Who has the most negative effect on you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Either my willingness to procrastinate or my inability to seize more opportunities 

What's something you like about yourself?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm boring. It helps keep people away, when the need arises. 

Have you ever bartered when purchasing something that has a fixed price ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Do u like bugs


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't dislike them.

Do you smell things before you eat them ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes 

Ever had a teacher that didn't like u?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

No......i was every teacher's favorite student 

do u ever do pull-ups?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but it has been a while since the last time.

Have you every smashed up something you own, that meant a lot to you (through anger), and later regretted it ?.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have never broken anything I own, but I have slammed my fist against the desk a few times out of sheer frustration.

I can't think of a question to ask right now. My brain is tired.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No problem, I can relate.

Moving swiftly on...

If you could choose another century (other than the current one) to live your life in, which would it be, and why ?.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I do not think so.

What is your favorite movie genre, and movie by far?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't really have a definitive favourite movie genre, but I do love a good psychological thriller. And one of my favourite movies is Shawshank Redemption.

If you had to choose to live on one of the planets in our solar system, which one would it be, and why ?.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I've always thought Venus was the coolest of planets but I don't know if I'd want to try to live there. I guess I'll stick with still trying to take over Earth even though it's a bit crowded. 

If you could be teleported into any movie, game, or book- which one would you like to be in?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Any of the Harry Potter films/books. I could use a little magic.

Have you ever been reprimanded for something you didn't actually do?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, people seem to want to blame me for things. Must look guilty.

How long does it take you to get ready for something you would like to look nice for?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe two hours..not sure.

Where do you feel most at peace?


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

On a quiet beach looking out at the Sea. The size and beauty of the Sea always makes me incredibly calm.

What is your most treasured possession?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know anymore. If they're valuable, someone else seems to get them. I do like my books, except when I've had to move from one place to the next.

do you like to hide under the covers when the sun comes up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever absolutely bombed a job interview


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep.

Ever thought you bombed an interview but were offered the job?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Yup and I was so embarrassed that I ended up rejecting the job offer in the end.

Do you think that you will ever be cured of social anxiety?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

No. But I'm okay with that. I look at my SA like I do caution. A little keeps you on your toes, too much and you're shooting yourself in the foot.

(thought I'd continue with a feet analogy, lol)

What do you want right now? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I want to be transported to a dimension mirror to this one but without people. It would be as if I were the last person on Earth - which would really be be case. I'd roam around watching cities crumble around me as nature slowly reclaims everything. 

What is your idea of a perfect Saturday night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watching a movie I guess 

U ever caught somebody stealing from u?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Horror mostly, but I'm usually down for any kind of genre.

What would be your ideal vacation?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A permanent one tbh, I'd like to be on holiday all of the time.

Same question as above?


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

I would like to visit Michigan and travel over to Canada from there.

If you had a super power what would it be?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

The ability to stop time.

What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably summer. I think I associate it with freedom from my childhood

What routine task do you dread having to do and wish you could get someone else to do it?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Cooking :afr


Which of your possessions are very dear to you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to like my collection of books, but I've had to move them too many times to where most are just dust collectors or sitting in boxes

What's one thing or event you would like to erase from your life?
/


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

The time a bird dropped on me and everyone in school laughed.




What was your last google search?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it was famous motivational quotes 

What is your least favorite vegetable in a salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cabbage 

Ever been mugged at knife/gunpoint?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah

Have you ever stayed up all night and then watched the sun rise?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes. About 6 months ago. I went for a walk. 

Do you have any thoughts or reflections upon viewing photographs of the plaster citizens of pompeii.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Sadness and amazement, it's very interesting how people were able to be frozen in time from long ago.


Are you clean or messy?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am clean.

Can you change a car tire?

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes

Will you be making any new year resolutions?


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Lose weight, read more, be less lazy




Do you have a favorite sports team?


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Nope, I've never really been into sports.

What is your favorite song of all time?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't know for sure, but it's probably by the Beatles. 

In what way are you playing with fire?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu 



If you could change just one thing about your life....what would it be?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

That it was practical to remove the dogs from his care or lack of actually. Its a concern what I've seen so far.

Whats your favourite sport?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm gonna say boxing. 

What comforts you the most?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What genre(s) of music do you like?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Most of them, it's more the subgenres that matter. But mostly rap/jazz/rock/electronica. 



What's your worst shopping habit?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Buying stuff when I don't have any money. 

What would you say is the most stressful part of your day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to cook 



If you could go back to either the 60's, 70's or 80's, which one would you go to?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure. I guess the 60s so I could be a hippie and become an astronaut that landed on the Moon. Maybe I could make the entire moon face into a giant peace sign and the world would be a much different place today.

If you got to pick the amusement park ride we go on, which type are you picking?


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm picking the hammer that goes side to side. I get so dizzy omg! Lol

How do you feel your life has changed in the past 5 years?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I've experienced some things and I've gotten older. I mostly feel like I've gotten older. 

What is the first thing you would do in an actual zombie outbreak?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably go to the bathroom

What sort of music would you most like to see in concert?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

That's a tough one. Ok, I gonna choose good rock music with lots of guitar sound in it. Open air.

What dish have you mastered the best?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


What is your favorite beverage?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably a decent cup of tea.

If you could go to the airport right now and fly anywhere you wanted where would you go?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The USA, probably California but I wanna travel the whole USA too lol I've probably seen too many movies

If you could only watch one movie for the rest of your life what would you choose?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

''Persona''

What book are you currently reading?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll be gone in the dark by Michelle McNamara. I started this book months ago but I've hardly been reading it.

What made you decide on your current avatar?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Feeling like I relate (or used to relate due to some people) to what's happening in this show to handmaids and some other characters psychologically and having a sympathy for this particular character. 


When was the last time you went to a party if ever?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Years ago - I used to have a very good friend that always knew where a party was on. She was a nurse from New Zealand that I met at work. One time we were lying on the grass out in someone's back yard and 2 people ran past naked. Some of those parties were good.

Have you ever stayed at a really fancy hotel?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

No, I haven't.

What's the most embarrassing artist/musician/band you used to listen to as a teen or a kid?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I bought a Limp Bizkit CD when I was 14. =/ I'm not proud of the fact. 

Did you ever travel somewhere to "find yourself" and if so did you find yourself there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, I don't need to go anywhere to find myself lol. 



What is your favorite kind of fast food?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Rather boringly, it has to be pizza

do you button something from the bottom up or from the top down (button down)? I think I'm a button downer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Top down


What is your current obsession?


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

My current obsession is not to write something stupid or not to ask something stupid.

What was the last time you answered a stupid question?


----------



## National Anxiety (Jun 11, 2014)

not sure what you mean?

what are some of the things you want people to like about you?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't make people like something of me. They have to like it in me themselves without me desiring it for them.

Do you believe that some people are just born anxious and that there is no cure or overcoming their anxiety?

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah, I do think there's a sort of gene implant that makes certain people more anxious than others from birth. 

If you could travel back in time to see a historical event/band/event of your choosing, what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably back to the time of the dinosaurs or maybe to Woodstock to see if those where my type of times. I am sure there's some important historical event that I would have liked to seen up close but I can never think of one.

What's one thing you'd really like to do sometime in the near future?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd like to suffer whatever it is I need to suffer to settle whatever karmic difference I owe to the person who hurt me, and then I'd like to go overseas and meet someone again and then I dunno. I don't know.

If you were the last person on earth and an alien race came to you and asked you to tell the story of humanity, what medium(s) would you use to convey your idea of that?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would draw, sing, and write poetry.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I guess my dog.

What fictional place would you most like to live in?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Heaven

What's the furthest you've ever walked?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably 10 plus miles on an easy hike. I'd walk everywhere if it didn't take so much time.

If I'm ordering pizza, how many slices could you possibly eat in one sitting and what do you want on yours?


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I could probably eat around 5 on a good day lol. And I’d want just a regular cheese pizza probably nothing too much!

What was your first job, and did you enjoy it?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

My first job was cleaning an office building. It was part-time. I was young. I had one boss and no worries in the world. I did enjoy it. 

What is the worst fake accent you've ever heard ? ( in movies or IRL)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea lol. 



Describe your day in one word.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Expensive.


What is your favorite invention?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Poetry and Mathematics. 

If you had to start a business, what kind of business would it be?


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

I had this idea that is probably a mad one but here it is.. basically it would be a company that employed actors and actresses. People would be able to hire an actor or actress to come round their house for an evening and throughout the evening act that they were falling in love with the customer. They would be skilled in creating a romantic atmosphere but they wouldn't offer anything sexual, it wouldn't be a form of prostitution.

I know it sounds a bit unethical in some respects but I know that I would pay way more for one evening that gave me a glimpse of what it is like to be in love than I would for some fairly empty sex but maybe that is just me.

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Being refused to drink milk from a bottle or being rocked too much so my head was spinning. Not sure which one is earlier and not sure how accurate they are.

Vous parlez francais?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Je ne pas.

Where do you want to be right now?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Far, far away in a place somewhere where no one would ever consider trying to find me

What's something that you'd like to try?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good fun, not a trait as such.

Which music genre is your go to, as far as popularity within your choice usually?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

When my mood is low, psychedelic pop, or synth pop, maybe. I don't even know the genre, bands like MGMT, Empire of The Sun, or whatever. Given how much music helps my mood I ****ing suck at finding new music, and should more.

Have you ever ran out of biscuits and suffered the "biscuit panic"?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, no. When did we lose 3stacks?

I used to like biscuits and gravy for breakfast, but you're likely talking about cookies. English people speak funny. And yes, I'm panicking about having no cookies in the house, right now.

Have you ever shaved just one side of your face?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no hhhhh

would you love if you were born exactly 100 years earlier?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm... interesting. I would say no, but it would definitely be interesting to experience, and it would be fun to see how different things are, but that is taking into account a time travel idea. Haha XD


If you could visit anywhere in the world right now and be automatically there in 20 seconds, where would it be?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Drink or have sex.

Where do you live?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ that's my favorite color too

Hell

What's ur deepest darkest secret?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm secretly renting out the Earth to extraterrestrials. They move in next week.

What would you like more people to notice about you?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

my waist

do you surround yourself with pillows, so you feel safe and fall asleep quickly?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

sometimes yea n sometimes nah


are yu bored af?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

not af but getting a bit pissed off with lock down ****.

Can you cook, if so what is your best dish ?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

i cant cook but best thing i ever made was pizza and it was nom nomyy af


are yu good at talking or chatting?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not good enough for people to seek me out to hear me talk


Can you eat an entire large pizza by yourself in one sitting?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I remember I could eat two. 
I also remember rolling in my bed in pain after cici's 
I think I almost ate 3 that time.

do you know what a waifu is? if so did you ever engage in such a romance?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Vaguely....but not really. And I don't know.

What (would you personally say) is the single most defining characteristic of your existence?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Anxiety.


What is the last thing you feel proud of doing?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

smart alec comments on the internet.

same question.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't remember being proud of anything ever.


If you ever saw a pink Cocker Spaniel with a handlebar mustache, would you check to make sure you were actually awake?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Probably not, I'm not very good with dream signs.

Have you ever stopped to help someone who was lying on the street?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No, we did find a dead tramp when we were playing footy once so we carried on playing footy and then went home. I'm sure someone else would have reported it.


Have you ever got someone in trouble for something you did ? How did you feel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I was in trouble. 

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yes. But I rather a have a shake with that.

Whats your favorite flavor of ice cream


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mint. 

Do you like radiators ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Butterscotch


which poster on SAS really annoys you ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Me :lol

Would you like to live in a castle ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Ha same here !! jk


Would love to live in a castle, it would be cool as


What was your nickname at school?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Beavis (the butthead)

What about you : / ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Shifty or Teeth


Have you ever been bitten by a venomous creature? (not wasp, or bee's etc)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, but if I did, I'd probably want vengeance before I died.

Have you ever gotten angry enough to yell at a stranger?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

MHM (⊃_⊂’)

what's your favourite board game?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uno Attack

Do you think they will ever send a probe to Uranus?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I would very much like them to, the ring of uranus is spectacular.


Were you ever a member of a fan club?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Never officially.

Have you ever dug a hole? When was the last time?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, about 8 years ago to put a frame in for punch bag.


Have you ever seen what you thoughy was a ghost ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever been tootered?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No idea what that means.


What was a memorable reckless or dangerous thing you have done?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cut my daily epilepsy med dose in half to make the prescription last longer. Memorable in all the wrong ways.

Do you sometimes eat just because?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, sometimes.

What was the last dream you had that you're able to remember?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i can't remember. i'm supposing i didn't pass then :<

what colour do you most wear?


----------



## megz061191 (Jun 1, 2017)

Black

Do you have any animals?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope, but I've been thinking about getting a cat.

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes.

When was the last time you showered?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yesterday.

If you drive, how many consecutive hours have driven?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

A couple, although I'm still learning so can't drive alone.

If you had to give yourself a different first name, what would it be?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

01011010000110010

What is your favorite kind of cake?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Drink a beer to cheer up.

What is your favorite sport to play or watch on television?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate sports but used to like wrestling ages ago when it was really popular (I know it's not really a sport and it's scripted and it's kind of embarrassing but is one of my guilty pleasures)

If everything you ate for the rest of your life had to taste like one thing, what would it be?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Hmm... probably sweet lemon? I love lemon flavors. 



Which grade in school was your favorite?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All of them (I hated them all equally :lol )

What's the best money you ever spent on anything?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

My London trip! Feels like a dream that I got to go this year before things got bad with covid

What's one of your happiest memories?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Listening to music for hours as a teen. If that counts as a happy event.

Same question


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When I first got my driver's license ~16 and was able to get in the car and drive anywhere I wanted to go. I drove out into the middle of nowhere to somewhere I had never been. I got out of the car and walked for like half an hour out into the woods and sat down and just existed there.


What is the most mindblowing thought you've ever had?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Our ancestors used to live in caves and wear no clothes. 


What’s a realistic goal for you accomplish by the end of the year 2020


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

To still be alive

Is the universe trying to tell you something you don't want to hear? If so, what is it?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Weirdly, yes. I'm not gonna talk about what it is though

do you still believe in certain things that you know there is no reason to, no scientific basis at all?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I do. Makes me feel good.

Do you think your life will be better in 12 months?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, why not

What's sort of music (genre) do you most like to listen to?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm...rock, I guess.

What's the silliest thing that ever made you want to scream in anguished frustration?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't remember specifically, but you can be assured there have been many.



If an alien landed on earth and said "take me to your leader" where would you take him?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nowhere

Do you still love your first love?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

ooh good question, 



nowhere, i would say you are staring at him and try to blag it, and see what happens.


Just noticed Dave beat me to the reply.


No I dont still love my first love.



Either you die or 10 million people do, you get to choose. What would you do ?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i die ofc.

you only get to smell one scent for the rest of your life, what is it?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

The smell of the forest, all the trees and plants etc (minus the dog ****)


Either you become the first human to travel to mars, and have to live the rest of your life there, or you go to prison for 10 year ? Which one would you go for?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mars.

Ever smashed a glass deliberately in frustration ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

What was some neat electronic gadget you always wanted to own but refused to pay the absurd asking price?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

iphone

Do u like Slipknot and their music?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I have never really heard their stuff so I cant say either way. I will however take a listen !!


Would you sell your left hand to someone for 10 mill bucks ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

spitfire444 said:


> iphone
> 
> Do u like Slipknot and their music?


Err, **** no.

Does anyone?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

mm if it gets to remain attached to my body and they get to use it whenever they'd like, _maybe_. if i hadta lose it, not a chance.

(not into metal)

what's your fave edible thing?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango


Have you ever hired a wheelchair and pretended to be disabled so you and your friends could jump the queue at a theme park?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope but I definitely pretended to be younger than I was for a discount

What 2 things would you do if your height was 4 inches?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I would drive around in remote control monster trucks, and fly myself around on a drone.


Have you ever beat up anyone?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yessir, I hit them real hard in their stupid fist with my face.


Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No


What was the last thing that made you holler?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

My cat likes to stand in the basement and go MRRROWWWWWRRRRRRRRRR for some reason. So I hollered WHAAAAAAAAAAAT?!


Should the use of fireworks be limited to certain days and times?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think they are where I live (not that everyone obeys). TBH (To Be Hopeful) I wouldn't mind if they were banned in city limits. There's a time and a place for everything. I don't think five feet outside someone's bedroom window is the place anyone should be setting off a firework that sounds like a shotgun. Ever.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No


Have you ever been caught masturbating by your parents?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorta

Have you ever barked at a dog?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes


Have your eyelids ever been frozen shut?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.
BTW - I don't dig Slipknot either.

Do you like Friends (TV)?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

spitfire444 said:


> No.
> BTW - I don't dig Slipknot either.
> 
> Do you like Friends (TV)?


Good, he was ****ing awful (slipknot)

No didnt like friends much.

Have you p**sed in a public swimming pool, if so did the water turn red around you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

D'avjo said:


> Mango
> 
> Have you ever hired a wheelchair and pretended to be disabled so you and your friends could jump the queue at a theme park?


We did this at disney in florida which is why I asked and got to front of all the queues. We had to carry my mate from the wheelchair to the ride, whilst he made all these noises.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I can't say that I have though if I ever experience such pleasure I shall savor it.

How old were you the first time you experienced the joy and wonder of inebriation?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

about 14 I think. We can start quite young over here in the UK. Our old school youth club on Friday night for 14 and 15 yr olds was mental with plenty of drunk schoolkids, fights and usually an ambulance turn up to deal with the most paralytic.


The school kept it open tho.


Have you ever been attacked by a wild animal? If so, what was it ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Range Rover. metallic green or silver-bullet grey

fave sushi ?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Prolly a Gibson Firebird. Always thought those were cool.


"This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes" - Morphehus, The Matrix.


Which pill do you take, red or blue?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Can I have both please. You got any green ones left ?


If we all suddenly found ourselves 500,00 years ago, what would you do for entertainment or fun?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Procreate and contaminate the future err today with my gene pool.

What do you like to put on your salad?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

bit of extra virgin olive oil, maybe some coldsore, i mean coldslaw.


What would your sales pitch be if you were marketing fire ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's HOT.

What do you think of Scrappy Doo?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

D'avjo said:


> bit of extra virgin olive oil, maybe some coldsore, i mean coldslaw.


I think you mean coleslaw....

He's a chip right off the ole block he is.

Do you prefer beer or wine?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tricky one - both, depends on the circumstances. Prefer chilled, crisp white. Prefer craft beers.

Fave place to visit ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

U like beaches?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

LAWD YAS. where else does one debut their latest swim pieces. 

what's your ideal first date?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Street. 

You dig Scotland and Scots things?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cannot. 

Like bling much ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

either/or said:


> I think you mean coleslaw....
> 
> He's a chip right off the ole block he is.
> 
> Do you prefer beer or wine?


Ha yeah, im always getting them mixed, but never written


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

A ridiclous photo of my kids on my phone and no background on laptop.


Can you give an inspirational and motivational post with two paragraphs?


I expect passion and emotion, and I want you to add in one short quote from someone famous (as whatshisface said - in that kind of style?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

(Uh....)

You only get one shot, (Eminem, 2002). You have to make the most of your life. It's okay to take your time, there is no rush. Everyone experiences the world differently. You will make a difference.

Society tries to place time frames and limits on experiences. People feel like they're running out of time. You're not, you're right where you need to be in your story. Keep working on yourself, you will make it. It'll be worth it.

When you were a kid, what did you want to be when you "grew up"?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Beautiful Miss A Q Derf.


The goalkeeper for Southampton and England - badly ha.


Give me one big thing you would do different if you started over again?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Studied creative writing and music 

Tell me a music genre you generally detest. Why ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Spitfire, did you know the spitfire was desinged and tested in my hometown? Ha just a random fact for you.


Anyway, music - R&B


Who was the last band you saw play live?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Prodigy

Fave cheese ?


----------



## jelli (Jun 30, 2020)

Man, that's the most difficult question you could ever ask. I can't choose between my babies. Swiss is pretty amazing, but also smoked cheddar brings me life. Any cheese that's melted. Cream cheese, especially the flavoured ones like with chives and ****.
Feta and blue don't have any right existing though, and haloumi is on thin ice.

What's one job you'd never do no matter how much you were paid, and why?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Apparently I'll do everything but any sort of medical practice or beautician that involves work from the waist down seems to be a bit much for me.


If you were going to build a monument to something what would you like to see recognized? How much should we charge for admission?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Have a ice cold beer. Or sex always works as well!

Why are people so cruel to each other?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Human condition and will only be resolved in a new colony begins elsewhere. 
Perhaps through thousands of years it will be minimised.

Can there be happiness without any sadness?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

No, def not.


Would you back to school for a year if you were allowed to ? If so what year, and why?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Deffo not. Passed all that. College for further learning, yes.

Why did you join this forum thingy?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

To find a medication for the the GAD I was suffering from (I found one too - nardil and it cured me). This forum seemed the best. I've never had SA and for the last 6 years I havent had GAD but I stick around cos I love you all, and i know the feelings mutual.


What field would you love to become a world renowned expert in?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Field of wheat or poppies.

Which genre and style of comedy do you dig mostest?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I usually like when they mock someone’s race including my own and stigmas associates to them, it’s usualy funny in a totally non racist way. Otherwise I haven’t watched that much comedy. 


If you could live anywhere in the world including where you are, where would you choose?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

The Alps, or US/Canadian Rockies


How old were you when you first got drunk?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

D'avjo said:


> The Alps, or US/Canadian Rockies
> 
> How old were you when you first got drunk?


Probaly had my first taste when i was about about 10 or 12. Took a sip of my grandma whiskey without her knowing. Got drunk really good probaly the day I turned 21.

Have you ever approached a random person and asked them out of a date? How did it go?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah twice, got a no and a yes.


Have you ever had an argument with your boss?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Many times. But we always worked it out.

Do you like the water, like are you drawn to the ocean, rivers, lakes--swimming, fishing, boating etc?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I used to surf and have always lived near the sea but haven't made the most of it. I've never been yachting which is a pretty big thing round here. I intend to try kitesurfing one day, but its always one day ha.


What is the fastest you have ever been in a car? and what car was it?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

120 MPH (~195 KPH) on the highway, some kind of an old beater of a Mitsubishi my friend had. I'm surprised it didn't just disintegrate right there on the highway.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

either/or said:


> 120 MPH (~195 KPH) on the highway, some kind of an old beater of a Mitsubishi my friend had. I'm surprised it didn't just disintegrate right there on the highway.
> 
> Have you ever broken a bone?


No broken bones

Have you ever dated a red haired guy or woman?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I have - couple of times.

Who did you send first email to? (remember?)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't specifically remember, no. Probably someone I worked with or someone from an AOL message board.

Has your stomach ever growled super loud in a quiet environment and everyone heard it?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


I can't come up with any questions right now.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

&#129300;



WillYouStopDave said:


> Has your stomach ever growled super loud in a quiet environment and everyone heard it?


Yes lol
The worst time was when I was taking the ACT and it just kept growling. Ahh so embarrasing. 
And then some days or weeks later I saw one of the kids that was in the same room with me and he said "hey aren't you that girl whose stomach kept growling" lol yes, thanks man.

What's a compliment that someone has once told you?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I've received compliments on the color of my eyes before, especially out in the sunlight. They are like an olive green hazel color.

OK, two questions for the interviewee 


1) Why the heck can't I see cool emojis on this site all I see is this: "🤔" (random letters, numbers and characters if you're seeing an emoji). If you know the answer it would be most excellent and I would be in your debt for all eternity.


2) What was your most triumphant moment in High School (or college if you want or grammar school if need be if you didn't have one in HS)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. First smoke back of bike sheds


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Household chore you enjoy most ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

either/or said:


> 1) Why the heck can't I see cool emojis on this site all I see is this: "&#129300;" (random letters, numbers and characters if you're seeing an emoji). If you know the answer it would be most excellent and I would be in your debt for all eternity.


I'm usually on mobile when I'm on this site so I guess the emojis just refuse to translate well to desktop view &#128542;



spitfire444 said:


> Household chore you enjoy most ?


None??? Okay I'll pick one... sometimes washing the dishes relaxes me. But I don't like washing utensils.

What's your earliest memory?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Earliest memory is : hitting the drum kit with sticks - about 3, I think - it was winter.

Best day at work you can recall?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

aqwsderf said:


> I'm usually on mobile when I'm on this site so I guess the emojis just refuse to translate well to desktop view &#128542;


Ahhh that makes sense, thanks. I've seen it from time to time and thought it was something wrong with my account setup like I had emojis turned off or something.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Best day at work, hrmm...

Not sure this would be the best day but when I was in college I worked in retail and this really old guy probably in his 80s came in and was all pissed about something, I don't remember what like he couldn't return something or whatever. So anyway he was behaving really rudely toward everyone and storms out and gets in his car and we can hear him peeling out and we look over (the customer service desk of the store was right in front of these huge windows that look out over the parking lot so we could see everyone driving up and leaving) and he's peeling out backwards and goes about 50 feet and hits a curb and the back of the car goes flying up and the bumper catches on the base of a light pole. Then his car is stuck there and he's trying to drive away but it's rear wheel drive and the wheels are turning but they're off the ground so he's not going anywhere. The guy must have hit the gas when he put it into reverse instead of the brake. Anyway his car was stuck there for a while and it took two tow trucks working in tandem to get his car down.

I just remember being really satisfied that this instant karma had just played out in front of me and for once one of the super rude customers we used to get got his!

If you could live out the rest of your life within a move, which movie would it be and why?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Star Wars: A New Hope. Wants to use the force! :duck

If you were exiled from your home country and had to choose one country to live the rest of your life in, which country would it be?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh dear! That's a hard one. I really don't think I could survive anywhere else just because I have absolutely no life skills. 

If you were shopping for a new car and the salesman offered to sell you a brand new chainsaw for $5 (but you didn't actually need one) would you buy it?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No use for it.

If you were buying a new chainsaw and the saleswoman offered to sell you a brand new tree for $50 (but you have no garden) would you purchase this tree?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Have a stiff drink.

What is your favorite type of dessert?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

ice icream, and ice cream milk shakes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ll take a strawberry shake, please.


___________________
How do you deal with annoying workmates? Kindly elaborate.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

when did lofi hip hop get old for you.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Favorite sport to watch? Favorite sport to play yourself?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

1. Soccer (Football)
2. Volleyball or tennis

Whats a fun tradition you do?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

We still always run 'Simply the Best' at midnight at the bar we serve.

Favourite Tina Turner song?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Proud Mary - it's the only song I know because it's a CCR song and I love me some CCR.

How many different cities / towns have you lived in during your life?


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

5

Who's more entertaining to watch Freddy or Michael?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

never watched the full movies. Dont like horror movies

What is your favorite social media app and why ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

None.

Do you know what a miller is (not the beer)?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Only because I just looked it up. 

What is your favorite color now and is it the same as when you were younger?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would say either black or gray. Maybe even blue. It used to be green for a long time. I still do like olive green and avocado green. 

What is your favorite smell?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

The way it smells inside Home Depot. It's like a drug to me. Or fresh baked cinnamon rolls.
What's your favorite part of the day?


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

When I can leave the office and can relax at home!

What's something awesome about you?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't know. lol  We're all awesome.

Where are you going and where do you want to go?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nowhere on both

How many minutes of your life have would you estimate that you have spent thinking about Richard Nixon's nose?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Probably one now, rounding up.

On the topic of historical figures: How would you rate Karl Marx's beard?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

100% sasquatch worthy. 

What is your best cup of coffee?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't even care what my coffee tastes like...  I use instant coffee and drink it black.

What's your favourite pizza?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Broccoli crust with veggie toppings.

When was the last time you were out and about in nature and did you enjoy it?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

About 10 days ago. Yes, I enjoyed it. Weather was lovely. 

When was the last time it snowed where you live?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

HYE rolled down a steep hill sideways?


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

no

Do you sleep in a lot?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No, I don't sleep enough. I have a hard time falling asleep but always wake up at like 6:30 AM.

Which do you like better, acoustic or electric guitar?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hard one. I suppose electric since there's so many things you can do with it and most popular music is achieved with electric. 

Say you have a favorite genre of music, which artist are you not a huge fan of despite liking the genre.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Going to revive this thread just for fun :

What's the most expensive gift you've ever received?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

A car for my 20th birthday. Nothing even remotely close before or since. But that kind of stuff isn't nearly as important to me as it was when I was that age. 18 years later and a homemade muffin makes me happy and thankful. It's more about who it's from and what it means to me now than what it is.

When was the last time you laughed so hard it was hard to breathe?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't know exactly when but I lost it hearing my little sister verbally assault and accuse Stuart Little of being a freeloader.










Please tell me you like accordions? If not, what is your favorite instrument to play? If you don't play one, then what instrument would you like to learn to play?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like accordions and I think this is cool. 




So many buttons. I play a bit of guitar but not really well. I'd like to learn violin for fun too.

Unrelated to music but how often do you buy brand new clothes?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Usually not often but I did just buy a few new things over the last couple of weeks.

If you could choose one superpower, anything you can think of along the lines of flying, super strength, x-ray vision, teleportation, telepathy, telekinesis, etc...what would it be and why would you choose it?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd choose to either see into the future or be able to alter the past. That way I could make better choices and improve my life. Or at least ruin it less.

When you were a kid what futuristic thing did you look forward to most and think we'd have by now but are disappointed we don't, i.e. flying cars? Or what cool futuristic thing do you hope we have in 20 years?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I was a bit....odd (and I guess I don't need to point that out). I was fascinated with the concept of the Tardis. Not necessarily it's form but just the idea that it was supposed to be tiny but was actually huge inside. In my naivety, I actually believed it would somehow be possible for that to happen.  


What things have you been able to do that you never thought you would?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I never thought I would be able to run 5 kilometers without stopping but I did

If a famous celebrity walks in front of you and he/she drops his/her wallet and it contains more money than you've ever seen in your life would you keep it or return it (keep in mind that this person has the ability to buy several tropical islands and turn it into paradises)?
If you see a person getting bullied really badly by 5 really tough looking fellas and you are the only one that could intervene, would you? Or would you pretend you didn't notice and walk away...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd probably give it back - I've actually seen quite a bit of cash sometimes (mostly when I was manic and doing very strange things) and I have enough for now so it wouldn't probably be that big a deal.

As for the bullies I'd probably try and talk to them - or maybe help the other guy to run if that didn't work.

Would you rather be rich or would you rather have no anxiety?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd rather be rich

Do you think they call it a pantry because dogs sit by it and pant while they wait to be fed?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It's called a pantry because you should be storing your pants in there.

On that topic, what do you currently have in your pantry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Assorted vitamins and supplements, my meds, various seasonings and spices, a car jumper pack, a stuffed dog, baby wipes, chia seeds, nitrile gloves, coconut, olive and grapeseed oil, ziplock bags, two large Sterilite containers filled with odds and ends, various canned foods, assorted varieties of rubbermaid plastic food containers, diabetes supplies, several nylon and silicone spatulas, 4 T-Fal nonstick pans, 3 jars of Lipton instant iced tea, 3 36 packs of Diet Dr Pepper a slow cooker.

What pleases you more than anything else?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

An anxiety-free moment, relief. That or sleep to be honest. 

If you could travel to anywhere right now, where travel is banned where would you go?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't know. Traveling isn't really my thing.

If you buy them, what brand of batteries do you buy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I tend to buy those bulk packs from Sam's Club when I need them - and usually the Energizer ones.

What kind of music do you listen to, to relax?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Usually instrumental versions of my favorite slow songs. Because the lyrics usually don't apply to me, I don't need them and find them distracting so instrumental is better.

Have you ever had a gnat fly up your nose unexpectedly, realize it's mistake and buzz around all over the place and come back out?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, when I was small and visited some relatives. There were flurries of kisses (on the cheek) for everyone.


What would you say is your spirit animal? It doesn't have to be an animal, it could be a cartoon character, or a movie character.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The red fox. Have been fascinated by them since I was a little kid. Not sure even what started it. One of my earliest fox related memories was taking our pet beagle out into a grassy field thinking that a fox would mistake it for another fox and be lured in. No idea why I thought beagles looked that much like a fox as a little kid.

What are some things you'd like to do this year?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd really like to make it out of this year alive.

Where does your brain go when you're not trying to actively think about anything?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It focuses on a sensation, it feels like a ball of energy near the top of my skull. I can shift that feeling of energy throughout my body, sometimes extending it beyond it. If I spend a lot of time doing so, I can lose sense of which direction I am facing, and sometimes start to feel vibrations flow through my body. Unless I'm feeling really anxious, then I find it hard to escape intrusive thoughts to as whatever is making me feel anxious.

While looking in a mirror, have you ever stared into your eyes for a prolonged period of time, and as a result the visage of yourself starts to distort?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

zonebox said:


> It focuses on a sensation, it feels like a ball of energy near the top of my skull. I can shift that feeling of energy throughout my body, sometimes extending it beyond it. If I spend a lot of time doing so, I can lose sense of which direction I am facing, and sometimes start to feel vibrations flow through my body. Unless I'm feeling really anxious, then I find it hard to escape intrusive thoughts to as whatever is making me feel anxious.
> 
> While looking in a mirror, have you ever stared into your eyes for a prolonged period of time, and as a result the visage of yourself starts to distort?


Yes, in the past I've tried this in a dark room. It was deliberately for that effect 

Do you usually remember your dreams?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes I remember them, but even when I do the memory of them fades pretty fast.

On average, how many hours do you sleep each night?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My sleep is all over the place. Not too long ago I went through a period where I was lucky to get 3 or 4 hours of sleep in a night. More recently I'm sleeping the day away. My sleep times vary widely too. 

Have you gathered or caught food from the wild?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Many moons ago. I used to pick berries and wild onions and wild apples. Not exactly food but there was sassafras growing everywhere where I grew up So I often pulled the roots for tea. Though there seems to be some health concerns about it, I didn't know that at the time.

What is your prized possession?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably a 3ft long stuff dolphin I had since as a kid that I would use as a body pillow. One of my uncles got it for me when I was probably around 8 or 9 and it's amazingly pretty good quality. Eventually I stopped using it as a pillow and just put it up on my closet as a display item. It amazingly lasted through all of my moves, and even survived from ever being a victim of my dog as I now just keep it high up on a bookshelf. But I guess now that I mentioned it, my dog of course will be my most prized if we're counting living objects. 

Is there something you usually drink before going to bed?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water. Would like something better to help with dry mouth problems I sometimes have though.

On these kinds of games, if you think your answer is boring do you hold off hoping someone else will give a better answer? Asking because that is what I debated doing with my answer of water.

EDIT: Wow I had a lot of typos. Must not realize what I'm typing as tired as I am.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Sometimes I hold off because I can't think of anything to ask.

What is your opinion of the flavor and aroma of NyQuil?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure of NyQuil specifically, but I usually find cough syrup nasty.

How good at swimming are you?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure. I haven't done it since I was in my 20s. If I had to guess I'd say I'm good enough to not drown.

How many spoons do you own?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

There is no spoon.

Have you ever walked into a room and then completely forgot why walked in there to begin with?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, way too many times over the years

Have you ever had a dream that seemed like a brilliant idea, but you quickly forgot it after waking up?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so but I don't remember it.

Have you ever had a gouty toe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I am aware of, but I don't have the best diet so I wouldn't be surprised if that contributed to the pain in my feet

Do you live near an ocean?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Far from an ocean. 

Have you experienced weather that is colder than a freezer?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh yes. Many times. Too often. I hate the cold.

HYE accidentally solved your biggest problem and still didn't know how you did it?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Aside from broken things working again I can't think of anything

Have you ever raised your own vegetables or fruits?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope, but I easily grew some cat grass for my cat before. She didn't even touch it. 😐

Does your last name have the name of a body part in it, such as Armstrong, Earhart, Assmann, etc? (yep, there's an actual person named Lars Assmann)


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

No, but it would be kind of cool to have a surname like Armstrong or Earhart, maybe Assman less so. 

What is your biggest guilty pleasure?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Binge watching tv shows and anime

Do you like where you live?


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

I do, but lately I've been wondering which countries I'd like to do study at for a semester or so. I am not even a grad student yet, but I know it would be the most awesome experience if I could do a semester abroad. BTW, I live in California. 

If you use Spotify, what was your audio aura for 2021? (I've been asking everyone I know and no one tells meeeeee!!!) 

If you don't use Spotify, what music streaming service do you use? Or, how do you like to listen to music? What was the first CD/MP3/Casette/Record you bought?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry but I don't what that means. What's an audio aura? (I'm pretty old)

Nowadays I tend to just listen to things on Youtube but I used to have a lot of LP's and a reasonable stereo system. The first one I bought I think was Led Zeppelin II. My father said if we (my sister and I) kept playing music like that he wasn't going to give us any more money. He did though.







Have you ever had someone come up to you and just give you their number?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No.

What's the first thing you notice when you look around?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A mess. I really need to clean this room

When eating a meal with more than one type of food, do you save your favorite food for last or eat it right away?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

absolutely save for last. when i have dinner i always stuff the veggies down first,

what is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Consciousness. 

Have you ever put expensive tires on a worn out car and then wondered why you did that?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. I always opt for the cheapest option of a major brand. Although I am certain I have been ripped off and was overcharged for cheap tires many times. 

How big is the cup or fluid container that you usually drink out of?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually drink from cans or bottles but when I use a cup, it's maybe 18 ounces.

When you wake up, how long do you usually lay awake before getting up?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It varies widely. Lately, I'm so sleepy that I'll sit in bed planning to get up and keep drifting off into micro naps over and over. It is really annoying because I don't feel like I'm getting more rested from the micro naps, but at the same time I'm wasting a lot of time. Happens often when going to bed where I'll keep drifting off before I can get into a comfortable position, turn off the light, or cover myself with a blanket. Can't be healthy 

Are you happy with the area you live in?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I never really have been.

Do you want to be a goldfish named Albert Twinkletoes?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

No, because goldfish don't have toes.

Which do your prefer: Milk chocolate, dark chocolate, or white chocolate?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

i'm a milk chocolate kinda guy

would you rather eat pineapple on pizza or ketchup on steak?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've done both... Don't really do the steak one anymore but used to more as a kid. Was only exposed to dry well done steak as a kid in my defense. I'll go with pineapple on pizza. I don't hate it, but wouldn't want more than a slice or two. 

Is there anything you are looking forward to doing when the weather warms up?


----------



## Yopaulie (11 mo ago)

Kiteboarding lessons and drinking in pub gardens

Who or what would you give your life for?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

my dog

If you are alone in your room and feel like dancing which song do you dance to?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't dance. Not on purpose, anyway.

Do you ever get the urge to look in the dumpster to see if there's anything of value someone has thrown out?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. I rarely walk by dumpsters but I probably would look out of curiosity to see what was thrown away, yes.

Have you or do you ever play Wordle?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never heard of it 

How do you feel about space heaters?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They're good. But not as good as a furnace, 10 pairs of socks, 3 sweaters and a hat worn indoors. 

What was the last vegetable you ate? (Not including potatoes or tomatoes as those are questionable when it comes to vegetable status)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It was either green beans, bell peppers, or peas. I had one of those Green Giant vegetable medley's, so I'm not really sure. Although the actual last bite was a potato... but that doesn't count.

How many pets have you had over your lifetime?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really sure. Maybe 10 if you include betta fish. 

Did you ever help Robert Stack solve a mystery?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I did not.

If I say the word "bicycle tire innertube" can you smell it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I kinda like that rubbery smell.

Have you ever been stranded somewhere?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been stranded a time or two. It sucked.

Do you have a Ham license?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

What is a miller (Hint - Not a beer)?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I want to google it, because I don't know. A component related to a windmill perhaps? A tool used for grinding maybe?

When you decide to eat peanut butter and there's a choice between creamy peanut butter and crunchy peanut butter, you always go for the latter because it is superior right?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No, I only would since often times I would be in the mood for crunchy. I like them both, but creamy seems more practical and is the safer option. I'm always in the mood for creamy. Crunchy however, not all the time. 

About how many veggies and fruits (by the handful) do you eat per day typically?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh I should've specified for use in a PB & J sandwich!

Vegetables, I eat like every other day, spinach mostly. But I always eat an apple a day.

What did you wanted to be when you grew up?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing. I had zero aspirations other than getting bigger, being able to drive and that sort of thing. 

Does your car sound like a moped that's seen better days?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. It's very quiet. You can hardly hear it when it's running.

Have you ever had a sebaceous cyst?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

No, thankfully.

What is one thing you were very interested in when you were younger?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Space and planets. Imagining the environment of other planets always intrigued me as a kid. But that intrigue disappeared once I was in my teens. 

Do you have any extra added cushions or back support on the chair you sit the most on?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope.

Do you or have you ever owned some sort of uncommon pet such as a rat, tarantula, python, rare breed of cat or dog, etc?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

pillbugger said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you or have you ever owned some sort of uncommon pet such as a rat, tarantula, python, rare breed of cat or dog, etc?


A lot over the years. Referring to your name, I currently own 3 species of isopods(powder blue, giant canyon, and zebra pill bugs). Over 30+ years I've had a mouse, guinea pig, cockatiel, crayfish, reptiles, amphibians, hermit crabs, cockroaches, triops, fairy shrimp, etc. Overall trying to get out of keeping exotic pets

Are there any horror movies you like?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

slyfox said:


> A lot over the years. Referring to your name, I currently own 3 species of isopods(powder blue, giant canyon, and zebra pill bugs). Over 30+ years I've had a mouse, guinea pig, cockatiel, crayfish, reptiles, amphibians, hermit crabs, cockroaches, triops, fairy shrimp, etc. Overall trying to get out of keeping exotic pets
> 
> Are there any horror movies you like?


That's a lot of isopods. I kind of want to try and keep a few. Triops are some really bizarre and alien-like creatures.


Not sure what counts as horror movies but I enjoyed The Mist, War of the Worlds, and Cloverfield. I'm sure there are others too.

Ever been pricked by something that's living, such as a cactus, porcupine, hedgehog, etc?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I couldn't name a specific time, place or something that pricked me but I have definitely had unscheduled encounters with pointy living things. 

If you were some kind of insect (such as a bee) that required yourself to make a buzzing sound in order to move, do you think you'd get tired of your own buzzing sound?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm. I'm not sure. I don't get tired of my own voice sometimes, so probably no.

Do you know how to poach an egg?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not.

When you see someone that you know or recognize, do you ever see (in your mind) a brief "movie" of whatever that person was doing when you first saw them? (For an example, when I was a kid, I was introduced to a woman named Linda. When I first saw her, she had just taken her hair down and was shaking it around. Now, whenever I see or hear the name Linda, I see that in my mind (even though it isn't her).  )


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

It’s not when I see someone that short movies play in my head but when I think about someone. But those could be several different movies depending on the person and not necessarily from when I first met them. However I have a clear moving image (kinda like a gif) in my head for like every person I know and it’s usually them smiling or laughing when I feel positively about them or them being unlikeable for when they suck 🤣

what is something about yourself that you’re proud of?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't think of a single thing, TBH. I guess maybe I'm mildly proud of myself for not being entirely off my rocker by now when I really probably should be.

Have you ever ridden a moped at 20 MPH and felt like a hero on a fast horse at full gallop?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Honestly that is something to be proud of, idk how i made it until now and somehow get by either.

No but that sounds like fun, never had the pleasure of riding a moped lol 

If you could own any animal, granted it could be domesticated and money wasn't an issue, which would you own?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A short haired chihuahua. I'm boring. I love to pet and spend time with larger dogs but they can be troublesome if they're stubborn or don't like baths or whatever. 

What is the funniest thing you can remember?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

The most I ever laughed (and also a very precious childhood memory) is when me and my best friend first played the sims together. We weren’t even doing anything fancy, just decorating a house ALL NIGHT (which feels like you’re doing something illegal when you’re like 11) and we just made so many dumb inside jokes and it was just such a fun time. Don’t really have any funny stories to tell otherwise lol, I don’t experience much

if you could instantly learn any language, which would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly animal language if that's an option. Probably Chinese if not, since it's supposed to be difficult.


Would you rather wait for the movie or read the book?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm. I'd rather read the spoilers or a review of a movie sometimes because of hard time sitting through a movie. I blame anxiety. 

Do you ever see yourself being a parent?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes, if I am ever able to get my life together and am emotionally stable. But right now I can’t even take care of myself, let alone another human being. I take good care of my cats but I wouldn’t wanna be trusted with anything that takes more care and attention right now.

What’s the grossest food you’ve ever eaten? Like actual food, not dirt or something like that


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure. Generally, if it doesn't look or smell good, I'm smart enough to not punish myself. I will say I hate seafood. Fish can be OK depending on how it's prepared but the thought of eating lobster or shrimp or anything like that sends cold chills through my body. I also hate zucchini because once my mom told me she was making an apple pie and made it with zucchini instead, which tasted frickin awful and made me vomit. It's not so much that I would hate zucchini now if I had never been exposed to it. It's the memory of that that has eternally condemned zucchini in my mind.

Can you remember a time when you were dreading interacting with someone because you feared they'd not react well to you and were pleasantly surprised that they were nice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. That's happened many times but I can't recall a specific instance offhand.

How do you think Chuck Norris would have reacted if Will Smith slapped him?


----------



## DejaVuToo (10 mo ago)

ROUNDHOUSE KICK! Not to play on the jokey hype of him, but I think he'd see his approach and maybe dodge or deflect. Maybe even ground him. Grapple him down? Rock was too trusting. Though he had every right to be. Smith was a baby, cheaply hitting him.

How do you think Jada's boyfriend dealt with the Chris Rock Slap drama? Hope he's ok. Probably stressful for him.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't really know who Jada is. 

Can you describe your music taste with 3 words?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Weird, classic and old. 

What's something you own that is mildly interesting?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple of rib bones from a Woolly Mammoth. They're around 50,000 years old.

Have you ever had any major dental work?


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

Yes, root canals, grafts, infection, removal of a tooth that was stuck and never poked through. Weird! 

What did you do yesterday morning?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

It's not very interesting but yesterday morning I took a walk and went to the grocery store.

What color are your eyes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue

Has anybody ever mistaken you for one of their relatives?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not, that I can remember.


What's something you'd never be caught doing in public?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Using the word "stoked" in other other way than I just did.

If you ever found a mouse nesting in your beard, would you evict it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, for the plans of mice and men gang aft agley (go awry). or something like that.. I like mice by themselves but not where I live. Or in my non-existent beard.

Who are you voting for as state auditor? And is your state electing a new governor this year?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no clue. The Governor is not up for election this year in our state.

Do you hum to yourself sometimes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. I whistle quite often, however.

Do you currently have (or have you ever had) a proper surround sound system?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Are you concerned about Tom and Gisele's marriage? 😕


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Who?

Can you bounce on one foot while texting?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably not.

Do you like crab legs?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

I never ate crab legs.

Do you like classical music?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not particularly.

Do you believe you have a clear picture of how others see you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think so.

Do you own any old Playboy magazines?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope, though I did entertain the idea when I saw them being sold through Facebook. I just couldn't justify the price because they were being sold as a bulk lot. Lol. Not for the salaciousness, I just like vintage things.

Where does your inner peace come from? (Music, art, exercise, personal philosophies for ex)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My first thought is to say medication, because inner peace is not something I experience a great deal of. Although some days I feel reasonably okay. Guided meditation has helped a bit too and I've sometimes felt a momentary sense of self-acceptance. I wish it lasted longer though.

How many old mobile phones do you have tucked away in drawers at your place?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking around from where I am sitting, I counted 6. I have probably a few more stashed away somewhere. 

- - -

Get up and try stand on one foot. How many seconds can you last doing so?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The second time I lasted about 12 seconds - my balance is terrible. (but the first time was worse so I cheated and did it again)

Btw - you have a lot of old mobile phones.

When was the last time you had a New York cheese-cake? (I had a mini one - here in Melbourne - this afternoon.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't even know what a New York cheese cake is. Does it smell like feet?

Does watering your plants make you feel like your life has more meaning?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't have any plants to water; however, if I did I suspect it would just be another little annoyance to have to deal with. Life has no meaning unfortunately, despite our best attempts to give it some kind of meaning.

If you were offered enough money for a house and to live off of for the rest of your life but you would have to leave the whole world behind and live alone for the entire rest of your life would you do it? You would get to live somewhere nice, picturesque, a place of your choosing but you would be entirely alone until your dying day.

Edit: okay maybe I didn't think this through I guess you would still need to get food somehow lol but you would basically be a recluse with no social contacts but a comfortable life. Would you choose to live this way?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Absolutely no way - I'd rather have no money at all. I need people around me - and I actually hate quiet or isolated places.

Have you had Covid and what was it like for you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I had Covid in May.

I had 2 Moderna shots last year so maybe that helped make my case more mild than most. It started like a typical cold/ flu - sore throat, headache, cough, not much congestion, though. Then it disappeared for a few days. I thought, "that was quick". Then, several days later it hit hard - sore throat, chills, fatigue, body aches, cough. The worst part was the cough, it was relentless and lasted weeks. I only had a slight loss of taste and smell. Took my sense of smell several weeks to get back to normal but taste returned quickly. Again, I think the vaccine made my case a bit milder.

Who do you think will be the national champion in football this year?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know anything about football.

Does your arm ever feel like it's vibrating?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No. Why? Is it supposed to?

When was the last time you drank a coke? I haven't had one for at least a year.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday. I drink Diet Coke/Coke Zero all the time.

Do you have a celebrity crush?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. I used to but most of them got a lot of plastic surgery done over the years and most of it ruined their looks in a really bad way.

Have you ever been a dog in one of your dreams?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope never been. I've been pregnant though. And I'm not sure if I was a man ever, I can't remember. Ive been both the observer and the observed, if that makes sense.

Can you eat the same foods everyday or would that drive you crazy?


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

There was one time I ate the same breakfast food for about a week or two, but then I got tired of it. 

If you could travel to any country, which one would you travel to and why?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Thailand and then probably Bali on the way home. I'm not all that interested in going any further at the moment - and I'm getting old and stuck in my ways. I know what I like.

Would the fear of getting Covid stop you from traveling overseas right now if you could?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Are you planning on making any major purchases in the near future?


----------

